# Aiuto per favore



## Figlio (13 Maggio 2018)

Ho scoperto che mia madre tradisce mio padre, sto scoppiando. Ho parlato con la mia ragazza di quanto so e mi ha detto di lasciar perdere, che non sono fatti miei. Ho risposto che sono anche fatti miei, sono il figlio. Ho voglia di spaccare tutto. Sto pensando di parlare con mio padre, non si merita questo trattamento. Si è sempre spaccato la schiena per accontentarla. Ora la odio.
Sono due giorni che mi chiede che cosa ho ed io rispondo sgarbato lasciami stare.
Secondo voi devo lasciar correre o sputtanarla?


----------



## Mariben (14 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Ho scoperto che mia madre tradisce mio padre, sto scoppiando. Ho parlato con la mia ragazza di quanto so e mi ha detto di lasciar perdere, che non sono fatti miei. Ho risposto che sono anche fatti miei, sono il figlio. Ho voglia di spaccare tutto. Sto pensando di parlare con mio padre, non si merita questo trattamento. Si è sempre spaccato la schiena per accontentarla. Ora la odio.
> Sono due giorni che mi chiede che cosa ho ed io rispondo sgarbato lasciami stare.
> *Secondo voi devo lasciar correre o sputtanarla?*


 Ciao... ha ragione la tua ragazza non sono affari tuoi  ; tu da figlio vedi una madre e un padre ma delle loro dinamiche  di coppia  sai veramente qualcosa ?
Se ce non riesci proprio a tenerti dentro questa rabbia e questo odio verso tua madre , sarebbe interessante capire se per te è  una buona madre però, conta fino a  1000 fai  200 respiri profondi e parlane con lei..... dille che sai e chiedile che intende fare ma non ricattarla, non giudicarla come donna e moglie.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Ho scoperto che mia madre tradisce mio padre, sto scoppiando. Ho parlato con la mia ragazza di quanto so e mi ha detto di lasciar perdere, che non sono fatti miei. Ho risposto che sono anche fatti miei, sono il figlio. Ho voglia di spaccare tutto. Sto pensando di parlare con mio padre, non si merita questo trattamento. Si è sempre spaccato la schiena per accontentarla. Ora la odio.
> Sono due giorni che mi chiede che cosa ho ed io rispondo sgarbato lasciami stare.
> Secondo voi devo lasciar correre o sputtanarla?


Fatti i cazzi tuoi che campi Cent'anni


----------



## Skorpio (14 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Ho scoperto che mia madre tradisce mio padre, sto scoppiando. Ho parlato con la mia ragazza di quanto so e mi ha detto di lasciar perdere, che non sono fatti miei. Ho risposto che sono anche fatti miei, sono il figlio. Ho voglia di spaccare tutto. Sto pensando di parlare con mio padre, non si merita questo trattamento. Si è sempre spaccato la schiena per accontentarla. Ora la odio.
> Sono due giorni che mi chiede che cosa ho ed io rispondo sgarbato lasciami stare.
> Secondo voi devo lasciar correre o sputtanarla?


Ci sono cose che non puoi comprendere, e vale per tutti noi.

Tu sei in una posizione tale che non potrai comprendere

Chiedi consiglio.. e io ti do il.mio

Se proprio devi fare qualcosa , chiedi

Ma a tua madre

E accogli quello che potrà dirti, ricordandoti molto bene che prima di essere TUA madre, è UNA DONNA.

Quindi un essere umano

E dopo, quando avrai avuto, taci.

Si cresce anche cosi, e forse pure meglio che con le favolette


----------



## oriente70 (14 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ci sono cose che non puoi comprendere, e vale per tutti noi.
> 
> Tu sei in una posizione tale che non potrai comprendere
> 
> ...


Ti quoto.


----------



## disincantata (14 Maggio 2018)

A  me e' successo il contrario. Una delle mie figlie aveva scoperto che era mio marito a tradirmi, e non mi ha detto niente.

Con il senno del poi ho capito certe risposte taglienti che ogni tanto aveva verso suo padre, indirette, ma appunto le ho capite dopo.

Forse le dinamiche sono diverse tra figlie femmine e padre.

Una ha reagito peggio alla scoperta, ma poi hanno perdonato entrambe e si adorano.

Se non riesci a tacere, parlane con tua madre.

Ps  Io avrei voluto mia figlia me lo dicesse, anche perché sono passati altri 3 anni prima che io lo venissi a sapere dall'ex amante di mio marito. Io pero'.


----------



## francoff (14 Maggio 2018)

Comprendo che sia difficile tenersi tutto dentro e se proprio non ce la fai parlane con la mamma . Ascolta quello che ha da dire senza pregiudizio


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Comprendo che sia difficile tenersi tutto dentro e se proprio non ce la fai parlane con la mamma . Ascolta quello che ha da dire senza pregiudizio


Concordo.
Della realtà della relazione tra i genitori i figli sanno solo una parte.
Ma questa scoperta conta con la relazione tra madre e figlio e conta con la relazione padre figlio per la necessità di lealtà.


----------



## void (14 Maggio 2018)

Quello che succede tra genitori non è sempre visibile e comprensibile ai figli. 
Se non riesci a nascondere il rancore per tua madre è meglio che gli parli apertamente. Poi sta a lei decidere.
Ma non giudicarla, resta tua madre e solo per quello spetta a te valutarla.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Figlio (14 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ciao... ha ragione la tua ragazza non sono affari tuoi  ; tu da figlio vedi una madre e un padre ma delle loro dinamiche  di coppia  sai veramente qualcosa ?
> Se ce non riesci proprio a tenerti dentro questa rabbia e questo odio verso tua madre , sarebbe interessante capire se per te è  una buona madre però, conta fino a  1000 fai  200 respiri profondi e parlane con lei..... dille che sai e chiedile che intende fare ma non ricattarla, non giudicarla come donna e moglie.


Me lo sto chiedendo. Tutto questo tempo a professare lealtà e poi? Se la cosa non funzionava con mio padre perché non dirglielo, perché fare la fidanzatina, fargli carezze dargli baci, abbracciarlo.


----------



## Figlio (14 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Fatti i cazzi tuoi che campi Cent'anni


Sono cazzi miei



disincantata ha detto:


> A  me e' successo il contrario. Una delle mie figlie aveva scoperto che era mio marito a tradirmi, e non mi ha detto niente.
> 
> Con il senno del poi ho capito certe risposte taglienti che ogni tanto aveva verso suo padre, indirette, ma appunto le ho capite dopo.
> 
> ...


Anchio la penso come te



francoff ha detto:


> Comprendo che sia difficile tenersi tutto dentro e se proprio non ce la fai parlane con la mamma . Ascolta quello che ha da dire senza pregiudizio


Sarebbe bello parlargli senza pregiudizio ma non mi è stato riferito il tradimento, non ho sgamato dei messaggi sul cell, l'ho vista io con i miei occhi. Non so quale santo mi ha fermato.



void ha detto:


> Quello che succede tra genitori non è sempre visibile e comprensibile ai figli.
> Se non riesci a nascondere il rancore per tua madre è meglio che gli parli apertamente. Poi sta a lei decidere.
> Ma non giudicarla, resta tua madre e solo per quello spetta a te valutarla.
> In bocca al lupo.


Per adesso se parlassi con lei vomiterei solo la rabbia, ma stai sicuro che una spiegazione la deve dare a mio padre.


----------



## Lara3 (14 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Ho scoperto che mia madre tradisce mio padre, sto scoppiando. Ho parlato con la mia ragazza di quanto so e mi ha detto di lasciar perdere, che non sono fatti miei. Ho risposto che sono anche fatti miei, sono il figlio. Ho voglia di spaccare tutto. Sto pensando di parlare con mio padre, non si merita questo trattamento. Si è sempre spaccato la schiena per accontentarla. Ora la odio.
> Sono due giorni che mi chiede che cosa ho ed io rispondo sgarbato lasciami stare.
> Secondo voi devo lasciar correre o sputtanarla?


Ciao ...
tu non conosci i retroscena, o almeno è molto probabile che non conosci come va la situazione tra di loro. 
Se un giorno mio figlio venisse a scoprire che tradisco suo padre preferirei che mi parlasse. Così da potergli parlare anche io e spiegare. 
Che mio marito mi tradiva con prostitute e dopo che l’ho scoperto lui ha continuato lo stesso e il mio dolore l’ha lasciato indifferente . L’ho beccato ancora altre volte... Allora nella mia disperazione e solitudine ho cercato affetto altrove. Perché nessuno riesce a vivere senza affetto. 
Ecco ... questa è la mia colpa. Potresti comprendere il mio atteggiamento ? 
Prima di giudicare prova a comprendere.


----------



## Mariben (14 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Per adesso se parlassi con lei vomiterei solo la rabbia, ma stai sicuro che una spiegazione la deve dare a mio padre.


No mi spiace non sei il giudice né l avvocato dei tuoi genitori e  non hai nessun diritto ad intrometterti nel loro rapporto.
Rifletti e rispondi. Non a me, a noi, ma a te stesso onestamente
Se  fosse stato tuo padre a tradire saresti ugualmente ferito e rabbioso con lui?
Se tua madre scoprisse  che tradisci la tua ragazza e andasse a spifferarlo?
Una domanda se permetti .. Quanti anni hai?


----------



## Figlio (14 Maggio 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao ...
> tu non conosci i retroscena, o almeno è molto probabile che non conosci come va la situazione tra di loro.
> Se un giorno mio figlio venisse a scoprire che tradisco suo padre preferirei che mi parlasse. Così da potergli parlare anche io e spiegare.
> Che mio marito mi tradiva con prostitute e dopo che l’ho scoperto lui ha continuato lo stesso e il mio dolore l’ha lasciato indifferente . L’ho beccato ancora altre volte... Allora nella mia disperazione e solitudine ho cercato affetto altrove. Perché nessuno riesce a vivere senza affetto.
> ...


Io so solo che sono stato educato in un certo modo proprio da mia madre, questo è un colpo basso per me. Non riconosco più la donna che mia cresciuto. Falsa e bugiarda, tutti i suoi insegnamenti con il suo gesto sono finiti nel cesso, non posso più avere rispetto di lei.


----------



## Figlio (14 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> No mi spiace non sei il giudice né l avvocato dei tuoi genitori e  non hai nessun diritto ad intrometterti nel loro rapporto.
> Rifletti e rispondi. Non a me, a noi, ma a te stesso onestamente
> Se  fosse stato tuo padre a tradire saresti ugualmente ferito e rabbioso con lui?
> Se tua madre scoprisse  che tradisci la tua ragazza e andasse a spifferarlo?
> Una domanda se permetti .. Quanti anni hai?


Se mio padre tradisse mia madre mi comporterei forse peggio. Preferisco interrompere il rapporto prima commettere infamità del genere, mi è successo. Ho 26 anni e per favore non portare la discussione sul uomo donna, non è il caso, stai dicendo la tua e ti rispetto ma non portare la discussione su questo livello.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Sono cazzi miei


No. Tu credi di avere diritto di entrare in quel pezzo di vita tua madre perché siete una famiglia. Ma non ce l'hai. Se tua madre si comporta bene con te è male con qualcun altro non sono affari tuoi. Sicuramente sei giovane ma sarebbe un bello sforzo di maturità Se riuscissi a scindere le due cose.
Quanti anni hai?


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Io *so solo che* sono stato educato in un certo modo proprio da mia madre, questo è un colpo basso per me. Non riconosco più la donna che mia cresciuto. Falsa e bugiarda, tutti i suoi insegnamenti con il suo gesto sono finiti nel cesso, non posso più avere rispetto di lei.


Appunto, Siccome sai solo poche cose non usare le corna Come cavallo di Troia per sfogare altri sentimenti. Se tua madre scopa fuori casa sono affari suoi e, eventualmente, di tuo padre qualora lo scoprisse.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> ma stai sicuro che una spiegazione la deve dare a mio padre.


O forse no. Dammi retta, se vuoi star male stai male per conto tuo. Magari tua madre, dopo aver buttato anni appresso a te, si è ripresa la sua femminilità. Magari sei la causa delle corna e non lo sai. Magari dopo essere diventata madre, tuo padre ha iniziato a vederla soltanto come moglie e madre e lei si ferma a riprendere il suo essere donna altrove. Magari ha scoperto tuo padre per primo che la cornificava e si sta vendicando. Gli scenari sono un miliardo tu non puoi saperli. Fermati, rifletti, indaga. Fai capire a tua madre che sai senza affrontare direttamente il discorso. Non cercare una resa dei conti a cui tu non hai diritto anche se pensi di averlo.


----------



## Mariben (15 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Se mio padre tradisse mia madre mi comporterei forse peggio. Preferisco interrompere il rapporto prima commettere infamità del genere, mi è successo. Ho 26 anni e per favore non portare la discussione sul uomo donna, non è il caso, stai dicendo la tua e ti rispetto ma non portare la discussione su questo livello.



Lungi da me ... Tu hai chiesto consigli e qualcuno sta cercando di farti riflettere  non conoscendo altro di te che non la rabbia che, a quanto pare non riesci a contenere e la grande delusione nello scoprire che tua madre non è perfetta
Sei abbastanza " grande" comunque da comprendere che loro sono i tuoi genitori ma  sopratutto esseri umani e come tali fallibili . A te in quanto figlio devono tutta una serie di cose ma non hai nessun diritto di giudicarli in quanto coppia.
E' la LORO vita e vista la tua età hanno assolto il loro dovere .
A me, a noi è successo : entrambi sposati siamo stati "infami" per parecchio tempo  I nostri figli , sicuramente sospettavano ,  la sua sapeva di certo ma si sono , giustamente, fatti gli affari loro e  credimi... nessuno di loro può imputarci granchè come genitori. Parti da questa prospettiva .


----------



## Skorpio (15 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Io so solo che sono stato educato in un certo modo proprio da mia madre, questo è un colpo basso per me. Non riconosco più la donna che mia cresciuto. Falsa e bugiarda, tutti i suoi insegnamenti con il suo gesto sono finiti nel cesso, non posso più avere rispetto di lei.


E invece puoi iniziare a conoscere il fatto che dietro una "mamma" come a una "moglie" c'è una donna

Che buffo vero?

È una bella scoperta lo so...

Pensa te, anche dietro alla tua "fidanzata" c'è una donna..


Il.mondo è buffo


----------



## Mat78 (15 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Ho scoperto che mia madre tradisce mio padre, sto scoppiando. Ho parlato con la mia ragazza di quanto so e mi ha detto di lasciar perdere, che non sono fatti miei. Ho risposto che sono anche fatti miei, sono il figlio. Ho voglia di spaccare tutto. Sto pensando di parlare con mio padre, non si merita questo trattamento. Si è sempre spaccato la schiena per accontentarla. Ora la odio.
> Sono due giorni che mi chiede che cosa ho ed io rispondo sgarbato lasciami stare.
> Secondo voi devo lasciar correre o sputtanarla?


Devi avvisare tuo padre. Sono anche cazzi tuoi. Tuo padre non merita di essere preso per il culo. Se dovesse sapere che anche tu ne eri a conoscenza lo vedrebbe come un secondo tradimento. Chi ti ha detto di farti i cazzi tuoi guarda caso sono traditori. Occhio a non farti prendere per il culo con i loro discorsi filosofici.


----------



## Mariben (15 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Me lo sto chiedendo. Tutto questo tempo a professare lealtà e poi? Se la cosa non funzionava con mio padre perché non dirglielo, perché fare la fidanzatina, fargli carezze dargli baci, abbracciarlo.


 Ti ho chiesto se è stata una buona madre per te non se è stata una buona moglie !
Che ne sai ....magari lo faceva proprio per te NON puoi sapere tutto di loro  e a te compete solo il giudizio, che brutta parola, come figlio NON sei suo marito. Prova a scindere i ruoli


----------



## oriente70 (15 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> O forse no. Dammi retta, se vuoi star male stai male per conto tuo. Magari tua madre, dopo aver buttato anni presso a te, si è ripresa la sua femminilità. Magari sei la causa delle corna e non lo sai. Magari dopo essere diventata madre tuo padre ha iniziato a vederla soltanto come moglie e madre e lei si fermo a riprendere il suo essere donna altrove. Magari ha scoperto tuo padre per primo che la cornifica va e si sta vendicando. Gli scenari sono un miliardo tu non puoi saperli. Fermati, riflessi, indaga. Fai capire a tua madre che sai senza affrontare direttamente il discorso. Non cercare una resa dei conti a cui tu non hai diritto anche se pensi di averlo


Azz ora il figlio è causa Delle corna .. Mica è un ragazzino, se chiede alla madre non vedo il problema un  confronto fra due persone adulte su cosa sta succedendo a chi lo ha educato con certi valori e poi  ha preso una vacanza.
Lui non ha diritto ??  è il figlio.
Per me ha il diritto di sapere.
Senza vivere con questo patema d'animo che lo logora.
Lui non è la causa è una vittima ..


----------



## Mariben (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Devi avvisare tuo padre. Sono anche cazzi tuoi. T*uo padre non merita di essere preso per il culo*. Se dovesse sapere che anche tu ne eri a conoscenza lo vedrebbe come un secondo tradimento. Chi ti ha detto di farti i cazzi tuoi guarda caso sono traditori.



Ne sei sicuro ?


----------



## oriente70 (15 Maggio 2018)

Figlio qui trovi traditori e traditi  ognuno vede le cose a modo suo ...
Ognuno tira l'acqua al suo mulino..
Fai quello che ti dice il cuore ... 
Pensa a cosa ti può far stare bene ...pensa a te stesso ...


----------



## danny (15 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Io so solo che sono stato educato in un certo modo proprio da mia madre, questo è un colpo basso per me. Non riconosco più la donna che mia cresciuto. Falsa e bugiarda, tutti i suoi insegnamenti con il suo gesto sono finiti nel cesso, non posso più avere rispetto di lei.


Tu devi avere rispetto per tua madre per quello che lei ha fatto per te.
Ti ha cresciuto con dei principi nei quali anche lei crede, ti ha voluto bene e te ne vuole altrettanto adesso.
Ma tua madre è una donna come tante altre esattamente come tu sei un uomo come tutti: non è perfetta.
Togliti dalla testa che le persone non sbaglino o non facciano cose sbagliate.
Insieme a tante cose giuste noi ne facciamo altre di sbagliate: lo fa tua madre, lo fai o lo farai tu.
Non sai le ragioni per cui tradisce, come non sai, non conosci l'intimità che c'è tra tuo padre e tua madre.
Questo perché il loro essere coppia non deve coinvolgere l'essere famiglia. 
Tu sei parte della famiglia, non della coppia.
Parla a tua madre, senza rancore o sentimenti negativi.
Rendersi conto dell'umanità dei genitori, non più idealizzati come fanno i bambini, è un modo per diventare adulti.


----------



## Mariben (15 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Azz ora il figlio è causa Delle corna .. Mica è un ragazzino, se chiede alla madre non vedo il problema un  confronto *fra due persone adulte *su cosa sta succedendo a chi lo ha educato con certi valori e poi  ha preso una vacanza.
> Lui non ha diritto ??  è il figlio.
> *Per me ha il diritto di sapere.*
> Senza vivere con questo patema d'animo che lo logora.
> *Lui non è la causa è una vittima* ..



1 DUE  non tre
2  Tutti qua gli consigliano in effetti di avere un confronto /dialoga con la madre ma non di spifferare al padre
3 NON è la causa ovvio ma nemmeno la vittima. e de che ?


----------



## Mat78 (15 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ti ho chiesto se è stata una buona madre per te non se è stata una buona moglie !
> Che ne sai ....magari lo faceva proprio per te NON puoi sapere tutto di loro  e a te compete solo il giudizio, che brutta parola, come figlio NON sei suo marito. Prova a scindere i ruoli


Ma cosa c'entra se è una buona madre o no! Ha tradito il marito ed il figlio. Lui ha tutto il diritto di giudicare


----------



## HP72 (15 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Ho scoperto che mia madre tradisce mio padre, sto scoppiando. Ho parlato con la mia ragazza di quanto so e mi ha detto di lasciar perdere, che non sono fatti miei. Ho risposto che sono anche fatti miei, sono il figlio. Ho voglia di spaccare tutto. Sto pensando di parlare con mio padre, non si merita questo trattamento. Si è sempre spaccato la schiena per accontentarla. Ora la odio.
> Sono due giorni che mi chiede che cosa ho ed io rispondo sgarbato lasciami stare.
> Secondo voi devo lasciar correre o sputtanarla?


Rispetto a chi ti ha risposto io credo invece che siano comunque affari di famiglia a meno che qualcuno non pensi che la famiglia sia solo farsi le vacanze insieme e fare Natale davanti al camino.
Tuttavia concordo con chi ti consiglia di parlare solo con tua madre ed in base a quello che ti dirà valuterai il da farsi.
Prenditi comunque del tempo, sia prima di parlare con lei che dopo che ti avrà parlato. Capisco che in te possa scattare una sorta di necessità di proteggere tuo padre ma al momento ci sono già troppe emozioni in ballo e rischieresti solo di scatenare una guerra dannosa per tutti, tuo padre incluso.
Ciao


----------



## danny (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Devi avvisare tuo padre. Sono anche cazzi tuoi. Tuo padre non merita di essere preso per il culo. Se dovesse sapere che anche tu ne eri a conoscenza lo vedrebbe come un secondo tradimento. Chi ti ha detto di farti i cazzi tuoi guarda caso sono traditori. Occhio a non farti prendere per il culo con i loro discorsi filosofici.


Ma anche no, Mat.
Prima deve parlare con sua madre.
Con questo consiglio tu distruggi totalmente una famiglia senza neppure capire perché.


----------



## Mat78 (15 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> 1 DUE  non tre
> 2  Tutti qua gli consigliano in effetti di avere un confronto /dialoga con la madre ma non di spifferare al padre
> 3 NON è la causa ovvio ma nemmeno la vittima. e de che ?


Ma stai scherzando? I figli sono anche loro vittime nel tradimento!


----------



## Mat78 (15 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ne sei sicuro ?


Nessuno merita il tradimenTo.  Non stai più bene con lui o lei? Lo lasci e vai a scopare in giro. Dovrei mettere questa frase come firma ormai


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Azz ora il figlio è causa Delle corna .. Mica è un ragazzino, se chiede alla madre non vedo il problema un  confronto fra due persone adulte su cosa sta succedendo a chi lo ha educato con certi valori e poi  ha preso una vacanza.
> Lui non ha diritto ??  è il figlio.
> Per me ha il diritto di sapere.
> Senza vivere con questo patema d'animo che lo logora.
> Lui non è la causa è una vittima ..


Primo, se sua madre con lui si comporta bene vittime non ce ne sono. Secondo un figlio è causa delle corna molto più spesso di quanto si creda. Indirettamente ovvio, ma i genitori che non sanno separare il ruolo di genitore e si dimenticano di essere persone solo i più esposti alle dinamiche delle corna, che ti piaccia o no.


----------



## Mariben (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra se è una buona madre o no! Ha tradito il marito ed il figlio. Lui ha tutto il diritto di giudicare


Prova a ribaltare la cosa ;
Se figlio fosse sposato o fidanzato e tradisse la sua compagna  CHI potrebbe o avrebbe diritto di farlo giudicare, intromettersi,  genitori fratelli sorelle cognati ? Suvvia siamo seri. Figlio non è stato tradito da sua madre, non in questo frangente.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> 1 DUE  non tre
> 2  Tutti qua gli consigliano in effetti di avere un confronto /dialoga con la madre ma non di spifferare al padre
> 3 NON è la causa ovvio ma nemmeno la vittima. e de che ?


1)Due di sicuro ...
2)spifferare al padre ... Non mi sembra il caso ... 
3) se per te non è una vittima ... Prova a metterti nei suoi panni ... 
Un genitore che dovrebbe essere un punto di riferimento è che ha predicato bene ...


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra se è una buona madre o no! Ha tradito il marito ed il figlio. Lui ha tutto il diritto di giudicare


Caro [MENTION=7511]Figlio[/MENTION] quanto scritto sopra è esattamente il modo in cui devi comportarti se vuoi che i tuoi genitori finiscano per odiarti per tutta la vita. E non parlo solo di tua madre. Occhio a consigli così che ti fai male.


----------



## Mariben (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma stai scherzando? I figli sono anche loro vittime nel tradimento!



 Sono vittime quando la loro vita viene stravolta dalle scelte dei loro genitori ma non a 26 anni !!!!


----------



## Mat78 (15 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Prova a ribaltare la cosa ;
> Se figlio fosse sposato o fidanzato e tradisse la sua compagna  CHI potrebbe o avrebbe diritto di farlo giudicare, intromettersi,  genitori fratelli sorelle cognati ? Suvvia siamo seri. Figlio non è stato tradito da sua madre, non in questo frangente.


Il tuo errore e metterlo sullo stesso piano.


----------



## Mat78 (15 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Caro [MENTION=7511]Figlio[/MENTION] quanto scritto sopra è esattamente il modo in cui devi comportarti se vuoi che i tuoi genitori finiscano per odiarti per tutta la vita. E non parlo solo di tua madre. Occhio a consigli così che ti fai male.


Non diciamo cazzate. Allora figlio fai come dicono loro. Tua madre libera di scopre in giro e tuo padre ignaro di tutto. Quando tuo padre verrà  a saperlo e scoprirà che tu sapevi tutto vedrai cosa succederà


----------



## danny (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra se è una buona madre o no! Ha tradito il marito ed il figlio. Lui ha tutto il diritto di giudicare


Ha tradito il marito.
Sappiamo solo questo.
Ma non sappiamo niente altro di quella coppia, salvo il fatto che mi sembra entrambi siano dei bravi genitori.
A un figlio deve importare soprattutto questo. Il resto bisogna imparare a perdonarlo.
Esattamente come sua madre avrà perdonato il figlio in molte altre occasioni, quando si sarà comportato male.
Nessuno ha mai raccontato bugie ai genitori?


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Nessuno merita il tradimenTo.  Non stai più bene con lui o lei? Lo lasci e vai a scopare in giro. Dovrei mettere questa frase come firma ormai


Tanto non ti ascolterebbe nessuno, perché ormai è conclamato che sei un ragazzino superficiale che cerca vendetta per le corna che si è beccato usando le vite degli altri come trampolino. Vite di cui tu non sai un cazzo, come nessuno di noi. Solo che tutti consigliano cautela mentre tu butti benzina sul dolore di un ragazzo di 26 anni per fargli fare dei cocci che rimpiangerebbe per tutta la vita.
Regolati. Non è che devi per forza ristabilire un equilibrio di opinione tra la tribù dei traditi è quella dei traditori. Qui il caso è delicato. Una volta tanto qualcuno è venuto a scrivere qui prima di fare i cocci e non dopo averli fatti.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Primo, se sua madre con lui si comporta bene vittime non ce ne sono. Secondo un figlio è causa delle corna molto più spesso di quanto si creda. Indirettamente ovvio, ma i genitori che non sanno separare il ruolo di genitore e si dimenticano di essere persone solo i più esposti alle dinamiche delle corna, che ti piaccia o no.


Allora probabilmente sono un cornutone con tre figli  e ci sta ...
Ma una cosa che ho sempre chiesto e la lealtà nei miei confronti.
La vita non è sempre bella ... Illudere dalla bella famiglia coniuge e figli non lo condivido ... per me Meglio mollare che illudere ... Poi quando si viene beccato è peggio....


----------



## HP72 (15 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Primo, se sua madre con lui si comporta bene vittime non ce ne sono. Secondo un figlio è causa delle corna molto più spesso di quanto si creda. Indirettamente ovvio, ma i genitori che non sanno separare il ruolo di genitore e si dimenticano di essere persone solo i più esposti alle dinamiche delle corna, che ti piaccia o no.


Comportarsi bene per te significa preparare i pranzi, stirare e rifare i letti?
Comportarsi bene non significa niente.
Continui a pensare che il modo migliore di far sopravvivere una coppia sia solo mantenere la facciata, separare i ruoli e farsi amabilmente i cazzi propri. Non sai distinguere la differenza fra separare i ruoli e valorizzare i ruoli.


----------



## insane (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Il tuo errore e metterlo sullo stesso piano.


Mat, guarda, questa volta devo anche io dissentire con te. Figlio si trova ad aver appena capito che sua mamma non e' quello che lui (penso come ogni figlio) idealizzava. Le opzioni che ha davanti sono sostanzialmente due:

- Distruggere la propria famiglia
- Non dire niente al padre

La cosa che ipoteticamente farei io e' parlare molto francamente con la madre, dicendole chiaro e tondo che la mia stima nei suoi confronti e' nettamente calata, ma mettendola in guardia che, come ho scoperto io il tradimento, potrebbe farlo anche il padre, con conseguenze decisamente peggiori. 
Direi alla madre che deve darci un taglio netto con l'amichetto e mi dedicherei, per quanto possibile, a mantenere il padre ignaro ma sereno.
Un figlio non ha il diritto a distruggere il rapporto dei genitori, ma ha il dovere di fare il possibile per mantenere la famiglia serena.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Sono vittime quando la loro vita viene stravolta dalle scelte dei loro genitori ma non a 26 anni !!!!


Lascialo perdere. Tanto è uno che non parla mai di nulla. Gli interessano solo gli interventi a gamba tesa per fare l'alfiere della morale.


----------



## HP72 (15 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ha tradito il marito.
> Sappiamo solo questo.
> Ma non sappiamo niente altro di quella coppia, salvo il fatto che mi sembra entrambi siano dei bravi genitori.
> A un figlio deve importare soprattutto questo. Il resto bisogna imparare a perdonarlo.
> ...


Non puoi perdonare senza prima giudicare


----------



## Mat78 (15 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ha tradito il marito.
> Sappiamo solo questo.
> Ma non sappiamo niente altro di quella coppia, salvo il fatto che mi sembra entrambi siano dei bravi genitori.
> A un figlio deve importare soprattutto questo. Il resto bisogna imparare a perdonarlo.
> ...


Ma possibile che ormai un tradimento non conta più nulla? Ma scherziamo?


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Allora probabilmente sono un cornutone con tre figli  e ci sta ...
> Ma una cosa che ho sempre chiesto e la lealtà nei miei confronti.
> La vita non è sempre bella ... Illudere dalla bella famiglia coniuge e figli non lo condivido ... per me Meglio mollare che illudere ... Poi quando si viene beccato è peggio....


Tu. Ma dal punto di vista del figlio non è così. Se mia figlia a 26 anni mi venisse a riferire un tradimento da parte della madre le direi che non sono cazzi suoi. Ovviamente a 14 sarebbe diverso.


----------



## danny (15 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Non puoi perdonare senza prima giudicare


In verità il perdono libera proprio dal giudizio.


----------



## danny (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma possibile che ormai un tradimento non conta più nulla? Ma scherziamo?


Contano molto di più gli effetti del tradimento.
Gesù in croce, per esempio.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Comportarsi bene per te significa preparare i pranzi, stirare e rifare i letti?
> Comportarsi bene non significa niente.
> Continui a pensare che il modo migliore di far sopravvivere una coppia sia solo mantenere la facciata, separare i ruoli e farsi amabilmente i cazzi propri. Non sai distinguere la differenza fra separare i ruoli e valorizzare i ruoli.


Lo ha scritto lui che sua madre Gli ha insegnato a vivere. Occhio a caricarsi la responsabilità di sfasciare una famiglia.


----------



## Mat78 (15 Maggio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Mat, guarda, questa volta devo anche io dissentire con te. Figlio si trova ad aver appena capito che sua mamma non e' quello che lui (penso come ogni figlio) idealizzava. Le opzioni che ha davanti sono sostanzialmente due:
> 
> - Distruggere la propria famiglia
> - Non dire niente al padre
> ...


Sul fatto che debba parlare con la madre è innegabile ma deve parlare anche con il padre. Non è sua la decisione di continuare a portare avanti la famiglia o no.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Maggio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Mat, guarda, questa volta devo anche io dissentire con te. Figlio si trova ad aver appena capito che sua mamma non e' quello che lui (penso come ogni figlio) idealizzava. Le opzioni che ha davanti sono sostanzialmente due:
> 
> - Distruggere la propria famiglia
> - Non dire niente al padre
> ...


Cambia Nick.  Commento estremamente razionale.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Sul fatto che debba parlare con la madre è innegabile ma deve parlare anche con il padre. Non è sua la decisione di continuare a portare avanti la famiglia o no.


Invece la deve sfasciare per forza solo per farti contento? #levatejervinolamattinapresto


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> In verità il perdono libera proprio dal giudizio.


Sante parole.


----------



## Mat78 (15 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lascialo perdere. Tanto è uno che non parla mai di nulla. Gli interessano solo gli interventi a gamba tesa per fare l'alfiere della morale.


Ma quale morale o interventi a gamba tesa. Sul fatto che non parlo di nulla sbagli anche qui. A me della morale non interessa.


----------



## HP72 (15 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> In verità il perdono libera proprio dal giudizio.


Non puoi perdonare qualcuno se non giudichi prima quello che ha fatto, c'è una bella differenza fra perdonare e far finta di nulla


----------



## oriente70 (15 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ha tradito il marito.
> Sappiamo solo questo.
> Ma non sappiamo niente altro di quella coppia, salvo il fatto che mi sembra entrambi siano dei bravi genitori.
> A un figlio deve importare soprattutto questo. Il resto bisogna imparare a perdonarlo.
> ...


Ha tradito il marito sicuramente..
Ha tradito il figlio per come da brava madre lo ha educato.
Figlio è grande e vaccinato ... Capire perché un genitore si sta comportando in una certa maniera penso che lo possa capire e anche perdonare ...
Ma farlo vivere con questo tarlo non mi sembra bello... 
Per me sarebbe meglio chiedere il perché... Solo dopo potrà giudicare ..


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma quale morale o interventi a gamba tesa. Sul fatto che non parlo di nulla sbagli anche qui. A me della morale non interessa.


Io questo leggo. A parte le sparate a testa bassa, di te non ricordo altro. E siccome ripeto qui non parliamo di cocci già fatti, ma di cocci potenziali, Secondo me devi darti una calmata perché il rischio che tu faccia danni è piuttosto alto


----------



## HP72 (15 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lo ha scritto lui che sua madre Gli ha insegnato a vivere. Occhio a caricarsi la responsabilità di sfasciare una famiglia.


Ma ha pure scritto che ora i suoi insegnamenti gli sembrano ipocriti, occhio a chiudere gli occhi su tutto, rischi di andare a sbattere e farti male


----------



## danny (15 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Non puoi perdonare qualcuno se non giudichi prima quello che ha fatto, c'è una bella differenza fra perdonare e far finta di nulla


Ma il giudizio sulla negatività del tradimento Figlio lo ha già espresso, è ben conscio che tradire è sbagliato.
Io parlavo del giudizio sulla persona.


----------



## Mat78 (15 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Invece la deve sfasciare per forza solo per farti contento? #levatejervinolamattinapresto


A me contento? Sono tutte persone adulte e responsabili delle proprie azioni. La madre ha fatto una scelta? anche il padre ha il diritto di farla


----------



## oriente70 (15 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tu. Ma dal punto di vista del figlio non è così. Se mia figlia a 26 anni mi venisse a riferire un tradimento da parte della madre le direi che non sono cazzi suoi. Ovviamente a 14 sarebbe diverso.


Non deve dirlo al padre... Deve chiarirsi solo con la madre ... 
Un dialogo fra adulti...


----------



## danny (15 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ha tradito il marito sicuramente..
> Ha tradito il figlio per come da brava madre lo ha educato.
> Figlio è grande e vaccinato ... Capire perché un genitore si sta comportando in una certa maniera penso che lo possa capire e anche perdonare ...
> Ma farlo vivere con questo tarlo non mi sembra bello...
> Per me sarebbe meglio chiedere il perché... Solo dopo potrà giudicare ..


Basta avere il coraggio di parlare con la madre.
Da adulto.
A 26 anni pretendo che un uomo lo sappia fare.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Basta avere il coraggio di parlare con la madre.
> Da adulto.
> A 26 anni pretendo che un uomo lo sappia fare.


Spero di sì ...


----------



## HP72 (15 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma il giudizio sulla negatività del tradimento Figlio lo ha già espresso, è ben conscio che tradire è sbagliato.
> Io parlavo del giudizio sulla persona.


Ma allora lasciamogli il tempo prima di arrivare al perdono, non partiamo dalla coda ma dalla testa ... per me almeno


----------



## Mariben (15 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Ma ha pure scritto che ora i suoi insegnamenti gli sembrano ipocriti, occhio a chiudere gli occhi su tutto, rischi di andare a sbattere e farti male


No guarda  l ipocrisia sta in chi è convinto che una madre ( o un padre ) sia solo un genitore e che debba essere un  cavaliere senza macchia ne paura 
Diverso sarebbe se avesse scoperto dopo essere stato educato alla sobrietà che i suoi genitori spacciano  ma le corna sono un affare privato tra loro.Se il padre lo scopre deciderà che farne  ma nessuno ha il diritto di giudicare nemmeno un figlio


----------



## HP72 (15 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> No guarda  l ipocrisia sta in chi è convinto che una madre ( o un padre ) sia solo un genitore e che debba essere un  cavaliere senza macchia ne paura
> Diverso sarebbe se avesse scoperto dopo essere stato educato alla sobrietà che i suoi genitori spacciano  ma le corna sono un affare privato tra loro.Se il padre lo scopre deciderà che farne  ma nessuno ha il diritto di giudicare nemmeno un figlio


L'ipocrisia è quella di pensare che essere genitore ma anche uomo/donna soggetti ad errori siano due ruoli che debbono essere distinti, non è così. Noi siamo entrambe le cose insieme, non separatamente. In una famiglia non esistono "affari privati", il rapporto fra i genitori influenza quello con i figli e quelli che dicevano il contrario in altri post adesso ne hanno la prova in questo. Se volevamo farci i fatti nostri senza che nessuno potesse interferire potevamo rimanere single e magari senza figli.
Il diritto di giudicare lo abbiamo tutti, lo facciamo quotidianamente e chi dice di non farlo semplicemente non esterna il giudizio che già ha espresso dentro di se


----------



## Kid (15 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Ho scoperto che mia madre tradisce mio padre, sto scoppiando. Ho parlato con la mia ragazza di quanto so e mi ha detto di lasciar perdere, che non sono fatti miei. Ho risposto che sono anche fatti miei, sono il figlio. Ho voglia di spaccare tutto. Sto pensando di parlare con mio padre, non si merita questo trattamento. Si è sempre spaccato la schiena per accontentarla. Ora la odio.
> Sono due giorni che mi chiede che cosa ho ed io rispondo sgarbato lasciami stare.
> Secondo voi devo lasciar correre o sputtanarla?


Io chiederei prima a tua madre per capire un pò le cose... e valuterei cosa fare dopo.


----------



## Moni (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra se è una buona madre o no! Ha tradito il marito ed il figlio. Lui ha tutto il diritto di giudicare


Mamma mia avrei terrore di un figlio talebano come te sarebbe una sconfitta come mamma


----------



## Moni (15 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> O forse no. Dammi retta, se vuoi star male stai male per conto tuo. Magari tua madre, dopo aver buttato anni presso a te, si è ripresa la sua femminilità. Magari sei la causa delle corna e non lo sai. Magari dopo essere diventata madre tuo padre ha iniziato a vederla soltanto come moglie e madre e lei si fermo a riprendere il suo essere donna altrove. Magari ha scoperto tuo padre per primo che la cornifica va e si sta vendicando. Gli scenari sono un miliardo tu non puoi saperli. Fermati, riflessi, indaga. Fai capire a tua madre che sai senza affrontare direttamente il discorso. Non cercare una resa dei conti a cui tu non hai diritto anche se pensi di averlo


Quoto


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> A me contento? Sono tutte persone adulte e responsabili delle proprie azioni. La madre ha fatto una scelta? anche il padre ha il diritto di farla


E allora tira il freno che sei dannoso. Lui sta Comunque nella situazione in cui deve scegliere se tradire uno dei due genitori.
E piantiamola con questa stronzata dei diritti del cornuto. Il cornuto non ha nessun diritto finché non scopre il tradimento. Anzi il cornuto non esiste proprio finché non il tradimento non viene scoperto. In realtà è proprio figlio che ha il boccino in mano se far diventare il padre cornuto oppure no


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non deve dirlo al padre... Deve chiarirsi solo con la madre ...
> Un dialogo fra adulti...


Questo si.
Andare ad avvisare il padre è un altro paio di maniche


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Mamma mia avrei terrore di un figlio talebano come te sarebbe una sconfitta come mamma


Più che altro perché hai cresciuto uno totalmente inadatto a scontrarsi con la vita reale


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E invece puoi iniziare a conoscere il fatto che dietro una "mamma" come a una "moglie" c'è una donna
> 
> Che buffo vero?
> 
> ...


E tu sei una carogna


----------



## Mariben (15 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> L'ipocrisia è quella di pensare che essere genitore ma anche uomo/donna soggetti ad errori siano due ruoli che debbono essere distinti, non è così. Noi siamo entrambe le cose insieme, non separatamente. In una famiglia non esistono "affari privati", il rapporto fra i genitori influenza quello con i figli e quelli che dicevano il contrario in altri post adesso ne hanno la prova in questo. Se volevamo farci i fatti nostri senza che nessuno potesse interferire potevamo rimanere single e magari senza figli.
> Il diritto di giudicare lo abbiamo tutti, lo facciamo quotidianamente e chi dice di non farlo semplicemente non esterna il giudizio che già ha espresso dentro di se


Quando tuo figlio ha 26 anni hai ampiamente  assolto il tuo dovere di genitore e il giudizio può starci l intromissione nella vita dell altro anche no . anche se è tua madre


----------



## danny (15 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> L'ipocrisia è quella di pensare che essere genitore ma anche uomo/donna soggetti ad errori siano due ruoli che debbono essere distinti, non è così. Noi siamo entrambe le cose insieme, non separatamente. *In una famiglia non esistono "affari privati"*, *il rapporto fra i genitori influenza quello con i figl*i e quelli che dicevano il contrario in altri post adesso ne hanno la prova in questo. Se volevamo farci i fatti nostri senza che nessuno potesse interferire potevamo rimanere single e magari senza figli.
> Il diritto di giudicare lo abbiamo tutti, lo facciamo quotidianamente e chi dice di non farlo semplicemente non esterna il giudizio che già ha espresso dentro di se



Quindi i figli hanno anche il diritto di entrare nella vita sessuale dei genitori, tipo sapere anche quante volte fanno sesso e se la mamma lo fa anche anale o non ama i pompini?
Ci sono anche genitori che tengono la porta del bagno chiusa e non si fanno vedere nudi dai figli: anche questo non dovrebbe essere affare privato. Via tutte le porte. I conti bancari poi dovrebbero essere condivisi anche con i figli, che avrebbero gli stessi diritti di spendere soldi dei genitori. Ovviamente questo rapporto deve essere reciproco: il video della prima volta dei figlio dovrebbe essere valutato e giudicato dai genitori, ma soprattutto il figlio dovrebbe uscire la sera e raccontare se va a trombare la fidanzata o se va a farsi canne con gli amici. 
Di solito nella realtà non va così, proprio perché si presuppone che ogni persona abbia diritto ad avere affari privati.


----------



## HP72 (15 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Quando tuo figlio ha 26 anni hai ampiamente  assolto il tuo dovere di genitore e il giudizio può starci l intromissione nella vita dell altro anche no . anche se è tua madre


Quindi se tuo figlio avesse 26 anni tu smetteresti di consigliarlo o aiutarlo perchè tanto il tuo dovere lo hai fatto?
Quale sarebbe esattamente l'età alla quale ritieni che il tuo essere genitore si esaurisca?


----------



## HP72 (15 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi i figli hanno anche il diritto di entrare nella vita sessuale dei genitori, tipo sapere anche quante volte fanno sesso e se la mamma lo fa anche anale o non ama i pompini?
> Ci sono anche genitori che tengono la porta del bagno chiusa e non si fanno vedere nudi dai figli: anche questo non dovrebbe essere affare privato. Via tutte le porte. I conti bancari poi dovrebbero essere condivisi anche con i figli, che avrebbero gli stessi diritti di spendere soldi dei genitori. Ovviamente questo rapporto deve essere reciproco: il video della prima volta dei figlio dovrebbe essere valutato e giudicato dai genitori, ma soprattutto il figlio dovrebbe uscire la sera e raccontare se va a trombare la fidanzata o se va a farsi canne con gli amici.
> Di solito nella realtà non va così, proprio perché si presuppone che ogni persona abbia diritto ad avere affari privati.


Se l'affare di cui si parla rischia di mettere in crisi l'intera famiglia non è privato, se poi pensare che sia così perchè si alleggerisce la coscienza di qualcuno liberi di farlo.


----------



## danny (15 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Se l'affare di cui si parla rischia di mettere in crisi l'intera famiglia non è privato, se poi pensare che sia così perchè si alleggerisce la coscienza di qualcuno liberi di farlo.


Anche la castità forzata rischia di mettere in crisi la famiglia, ma non è obbligatorio condividere la questione con i figli.
La crisi qui può essere generata solo dal desiderio del figlio di raccontare tutto al padre, ergendosi giudice di una situazione che richiederebbe invece comprensione.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E tu sei una carogna


Mah.. non so.

Io vedo che uno a 26 anni , con tutta la attenzione per il suo sconcerto, non ha scisso la "mamma" dalla donna

C'è una involuzione paurosa in questo senso, altro che progresso, ma del resto nella società di oggi fanno paura i calci Delle mosche

Ricordo per strada.. ero piccolo, nel gruppetto, nel "ghetto" un mio amico offese la mamma di un altro.

Che era una BELLA mamma .. una commerciante lì vicino, come tutti noi ne avevamo in zona

E l'altro mio amico gli rispose: Si, la mia mamma è bona, e se vuole trombarsi uno se lo tromba, mica come la tua che è un cesso"

Erano gli anni 70 .. ma di mammoni in giro ce ne erano meno


----------



## void (15 Maggio 2018)

Quando un figlio scopre un tradimento, penso sia più devastante che se lo scopre il coniuge interessato.

Un figlio è in mezzo, non ha filtri ne conoscenza della reale consistenza del rapporto fra i genitori, si trova addosso una responsabilità che non ha chiesto e che tantomeno voleva e deve mediare questa responsabilità con l'affetto che ha per i genitori. Si sente a sua volta tradito, di riflesso. 

Quando ami i tuoi genitori, e li vedi come genitori e non come coppia, è frustrante sapere e tacere un tradimento, soprattutto se lui ha visto in diretta e quindi nemmeno l'immaginario gli è stato risparmiato. 

Penso che i consigli talebani ed estremi, da una parte e dall'altra, siano deleteri per lui.

Difficile in un contesto del genere, fare i cazzi propri, ma concordo (e spero che lui lo capisca) che il rapporto fra genitori non è solo quello di padre e madre ma anche di coppia, di uomo e donna, con i loro desideri e le conseguenti imperfezioni. Penso non sia giusto interferire ed entrare a gamba tesa.

Parlare con la madre si, senza tritare giudizi, apertamente come ci si aspetta da un uomo di 26 anni, senza ricatti. Fatto ciò deve essere la madre a decidere il da farsi.


----------



## Mariben (15 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Quindi se tuo figlio avesse 26 anni tu smetteresti di consigliarlo o aiutarlo perchè tanto il tuo dovere lo hai fatto?
> Quale sarebbe esattamente l'età alla quale ritieni che il tuo essere genitore si esaurisca?


No mai smesso di aiutarli e consigliarli.quando me lo hanno chiesto 
( hanno tutti più di 30 anni) ma ho smesso da tempo di educarli quello è un compito da assolvere ben prima che compiano 26 anni
Recente la separazione di mio figlio dalla sua compagna , hanno una bimba di 4 anni
È stato male e ho raccolto i pezzi l ho aiutato in tutti i modi possibili senza mai però schierarsi apertamente.. Quel che penso di lei e della sua scelta me lo tengo per me FI certo non butto benzina sul fuoco


----------



## HP72 (15 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Anche la castità forzata rischia di mettere in crisi la famiglia, ma non è obbligatorio condividere la questione con i figli.
> La crisi qui può essere generata solo dal desiderio del figlio di raccontare tutto al padre, ergendosi giudice di una situazione che richiederebbe invece comprensione.


La castità forzata è per definizione cosa nota ad entrambi i coniugi, il tradimento no.
La crisi si genera perchè il figlio ama tanto la madre quanto il padre e vede nel comportamento di lei un pregiudizio nei confronti del padre, se non amasse la madre avrebbe già parlato con il padre, ma dato che il figlio ama anche lui non vuole che venga ingannato
Ribadisco che la comprensione non è affatto un atto dovuto a priori, non posso comprendere se non conosco prima "cosa" dovrei comprendere, ecco perchè dovrebbe parlarne con la madre.


----------



## HP72 (15 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> No mai smesso di aiutarli e consigliarli.quando me lo hanno chiesto
> ( hanno tutti più di 30 anni) ma ho smesso da tempo di educarli quello è un compito da assolvere ben prima che compiano 26 anni
> Recente la separazione di mio figlio dalla sua compagna , hanno una bimba di 4 anni
> È stato male e ho raccolto i pezzi l ho aiutato in tutti i modi possibili senza mai però schierarsi apertamente.. Quel che penso di lei e della sua scelta me lo tengo per me FI certo non butto benzina sul fuoco


Bene, quindi non si smette di essere famiglia nemmeno se i figli hanno 30 o 40 anni e quindi non si smette nemmeno di aiutarsi, difendersi e consigliarsi a vicenda, e l'aiuto non è a senso unico dai genitori ai figli ma può essere anche nel verso opposto


----------



## danny (15 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. non so.
> 
> Io vedo che uno a 26 anni , con tutta la attenzione per il suo sconcerto, *non ha scisso la "mamma" dalla donna*
> 
> ...


Grande risposta!
Altri tempi, oggi ti insegnano che non son più cose da dire....:sonar::sonar:
I bambini non vedono la sessualità nei genitori, gli adolescenti la negano, la rifiutano.
Poi ci dovrebbero essere gli adulti, che la dovrebbero riconoscere.
E a 26 anni si dovrebbe essere adulti, tanto da aver accantonato l'ideale di mamma casta, pura e perfetta tipico dell'infanzia, per arrivare a comprendere l'esistenza di una mamma che è anche donna e in quanto tale imperfetta come qualsiasi essere umano e che va accolta nella sua imperfezione e nell'amore filiale, che è forse l'unico capace di perdonare per davvero.
Da adulti si dovrebbe essere capaci di scindere i principi con i relativi giudizi dalle persone, che sono talvolta portate a fare scelte non coerenti con i principi a cui aderiscono.
Insomma, da adulti si dovrebbe anche aver già compreso che la vita è molto meno schematica e rigida di quella che un adolescente vorrebbe e che giocoforza bisogna imparare a trovare soluzioni che consentano di limitare i danni quando qualcosa non va.
Scoprire il tradimento di un genitore può essere un trauma: se questo vi è stato ci si deve affidare a uno psicologo che aiuti a uscirne, prima di fare scelte che possono creare problemi ad altre persone.


----------



## Mat78 (15 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Mamma mia avrei terrore di un figlio talebano come te sarebbe una sconfitta come mamma


La sconfitta e in cji fa passare il tradimento come bere un bicchiere di acqua fresca.


----------



## Mat78 (15 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E allora tira il freno che sei dannoso. Lui sta Comunque nella situazione in cui deve scegliere se tradire uno dei due genitori.
> E piantiamola con questa stronzata dei diritti del cornuto. Il cornuto non ha nessun diritto finché non scopre il tradimento. Anzi il cornuto non esiste proprio finché non il tradimento non viene scoperto. In realtà è proprio figlio che ha il boccino in mano se far diventare il padre cornuto oppure no


A quindi ora è il figlio che tradisce uno dei due genitori? Interessante come analisi.  il padre è già un cornuto, ma la scelta non è  del figlio e stata della madre.  Non scaricare come al solito le responsabilità agli altri.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> A quindi ora è il figlio che tradisce uno dei due genitori? Interessante come analisi.  il padre è già un cornuto, ma la scelta non è  del figlio e stata della madre.  Non scaricare come al solito le responsabilità agli altri.


  Come al solito stai ragionando da cornuto. E da cornuto miope. Non da figlio terzo estraneo. La responsabilità del tradimento è della mamma che si è fatta beccare. E allora?  Qui la domanda sul tavolo non è - come pensi tu - la giustizia cosmica. la domanda sul tavolo è la posizione del figlio. Che a 26 anni secondo me visto che non è parte in causa dovrebbe considerare la sua (del figlio) posizione.  Se parla con il padre tradisce la madre e si prende la responsabilità di tutti i danni che verranno. Se si fa i cazzi suoi evita responsablità ed evita pure che il padre soffra per causa sua. Se parla con la madre occupandosi del suo rapporto con la madre e con i valori che lei gli ha inculcato mette la cosa nella giusta prospettiva perchè, molto semplicemente, NON HA IL DIRITTO di mettersi tra i genitori più di quanto non abbia il diritto di pretendere di dormire nel lettone a 26 anni. La scelta di parlare e con chi è del figlio e solo sua.  Io parlo per me. Se mio figlio a 26 anni mi avesse sputtanato gliela avrei fatta pagare per tutta la vita. Ma ogni singolo giorno. E si, mi sarei sentito tradito.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> La sconfitta e in cji fa passare il tradimento come bere un bicchiere di acqua fresca.


la sconfitta è di chi a 45 anni è ancora talmente pieno di rabbia che non esita a fare cocci in giro per sentirsi meglio. Tipo te. Curati invece di stare sui forum a sparare ste cazzate da mongoloide.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Grande risposta!
> Altri tempi, oggi ti insegnano che non son più cose da dire....:sonar::sonar:
> I bambini non vedono la sessualità nei genitori, gli adolescenti la negano, la rifiutano.
> Poi ci dovrebbero essere gli adulti, che la dovrebbero riconoscere.
> .


Eh sì..

Ho da poco aperto un 3d sul ",potere" come ben sai, avendo anche scritto.. lì parlavo del potere nella coppia

Ma questo 3d parla proprio anche del "potere" tra genitore e figlio

Ed è una rappresentazione tristissima dell'uso (cattivo uso) che se ne può fare, da entrambe le parti.

Se il figlio "userà" questo potere affettivo per "colpire" la madre, avrà imparato una sola cosa:

La violenza per la violenza

Perché userà il suo potere di figlio solo per fare scientemente del male alla persona alla quale, nel bene e nel male, deve la vita.

E non si venga a dire: "ma allora io......"

Perché la madre non ha certo fatto quel che avrà fatto per "colpire" qualcuno, tanto meno il figlio

Serve il coraggio di prendere in carico il senso del proprio gesto, senza richiamare la "bua" che si è sentito

E il senso è uno solo: "violenza e crudeltà"

E va benissimo, non c'è problema.

Ma questo è


----------



## oriente70 (15 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Come al solito stai ragionando da cornuto. E da cornuto miope. Non da figlio terzo estraneo. La responsabilità del tradimento è della mamma che si è fatta beccare. E allora?  Qui la domanda sul tavolo non è - come pensi tu - la giustizia cosmica. la domanda sul tavolo è la posizione del figlio. Che a 26 anni secondo me visto che non è parte in causa dovrebbe considerare la sua (del figlio) posizione.  Se parla con il padre tradisce la madre e si prende la responsabilità di tutti i danni che verranno. Se si fa i cazzi suoi evita responsablità ed evita pure che il padre soffra per causa sua. Se parla con la madre occupandosi del suo rapporto con la madre e con i valori che lei gli ha inculcato mette la cosa nella giusta prospettiva perchè, molto semplicemente, NON HA IL DIRITTO di mettersi tra i genitori più di quanto non abbia il diritto di pretendere di dormire nel lettone a 26 anni. La scelta di parlare e con chi è del figlio e solo sua.  Io parlo per me. Se mio figlio a 26 anni mi avesse sputtanato gliela avrei fatta pagare per tutta la vita. Ma ogni singolo giorno. E si, mi sarei sentito tradito.


Infatti deve chiedere solo alla madre ...
Già un tradimento in casa è di troppo.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh sì..
> 
> Ho da poco aperto un 3d sul ",potere" come ben sai, avendo anche scritto.. lì parlavo del potere nella coppia
> 
> ...



Perché la madre non ha certo fatto quel che avrà fatto per "colpire" qualcuno, tanto meno il figlio..

Chi tradisce lo fa per sua volontà.
Certo è che se hai dei problemi in casa non li risolvi .. tradendo ...
Comunque non colpisci nessuno se non vieni beccato ... Nel momento che ti beccano ...so cazzi tuoi su come reagisce chi hai tradito ...
Mica so tutti perfetti tutti possono sbagliare traditore è tradito ...


----------



## Mat78 (15 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Come al solito stai ragionando da cornuto. E da cornuto miope. Non da figlio terzo estraneo. La responsabilità del tradimento è della mamma che si è fatta beccare. E allora?  Qui la domanda sul tavolo non è - come pensi tu - la giustizia cosmica. la domanda sul tavolo è la posizione del figlio. Che a 26 anni secondo me visto che non è parte in causa dovrebbe considerare la sua (del figlio) posizione.  Se parla con il padre tradisce la madre e si prende la responsabilità di tutti i danni che verranno. Se si fa i cazzi suoi evita responsablità ed evita pure che il padre soffra per causa sua. Se parla con la madre occupandosi del suo rapporto con la madre e con i valori che lei gli ha inculcato mette la cosa nella giusta prospettiva perchè, molto semplicemente, NON HA IL DIRITTO di mettersi tra i genitori più di quanto non abbia il diritto di pretendere di dormire nel lettone a 26 anni. La scelta di parlare e con chi è del figlio e solo sua.  Io parlo per me. Se mio figlio a 26 anni mi avesse sputtanato gliela avrei fatta pagare per tutta la vita. Ma ogni singolo giorno. E si, mi sarei sentito tradito.


Tu parli da traditore che ha paura di ritrovarsi un giorno nella stessa situazione e cerchi di sfuggire dai tuoi fantasmi. La responsabilità è solo della madre, qualunque decisione lui prenderà.  Dopo che ha parlato con la madre dovrebbe parlare anche con il padre. Lui ha il diritto di saperlo e ha il diritto di prendere le sue decisioni.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Maggio 2018)

Ma figlio che fine ha fatto??


----------



## Mat78 (15 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> la sconfitta è di chi a 45 anni è ancora talmente pieno di rabbia che non esita a fare cocci in giro per sentirsi meglio. Tipo te. Curati invece di stare sui forum a sparare ste cazzate da mongoloide.


Qui l'unico che spara cazzate da mongoloide ed ha bisogno di curare il proprio narcisismo lesionista verso chi gli sta vicino sei tu. Se tu prendi la decisione di tradire marito o moglie, devi prenderti anche il rischio di quello che accadrà ed i figli entrano nella partita. Non raccontiamo cazzate.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Tu parli da traditore che ha paura di ritrovarsi un giorno nella stessa situazione e cerchi di sfuggire dai tuoi fantasmi. La responsabilità è solo della madre, qualunque decisione lui prenderà.  Dopo che ha parlato con ladare dovrebbe parlare anche con il padre. Lui ha il diritto di saperlo e ha il diritto di prendere le sue decisioni.


Ma che cazzo c'entra? Niente, l'analfabetismo funzionale. Se il figlio parla si prende la responsabilità dei cocci. Come se fosse un amico o un cugino. Io non ho fantasmi, a differenza tua. Mi vivo il presente e sto da dio. Sei te quello che proietta la vita sua su quella degli altri. E fai casino. Male.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Qui l'unico che spara cazzate da mongoloide ed ha bisogno di curare il proprio narcisismo lesionista verso chi gli sta vicino sei tu. Se tu prendi la decisione di tradire marito o moglie, devi prenderti anche il rischio di quello che accadrà ed i figli entrano nella partita. Non raccontiamo cazzate.


a me pare che anche i commenti degli altri (e non sono certo personaggi che mi danno ragione a prescindere) vadano nella mia direzione. Poi se non riesci a vedere l'alternativa sei tu quello che ha i fantasmi delle corna ancora addosso e vede rosso. Vai in terapia, non sui forum.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma figlio che fine ha fatto??


i ragazzi la mattina dormono.


----------



## Mat78 (15 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo c'entra? Niente, l'analfabetismo funzionale. Se il figlio parla si prende la responsabilità dei cocci. Come se fosse un amico o un cugino. Io non ho fantasmi, a differenza tua. Mi vivo il presente e sto da dio. Sei te quello che proietta la vita sua su quella degli altri. E fai casino. Male.


Io non ho fantasmi e vivo benissimo. Continui a scaricare le colpe ad altri per sentirti meglio. Tipico atteggiamento di un traditore per giustificarsi. Tu vivrai da dio fino a quando tua moglie non ti beccherà o non beccherai la tua consorte a pecorina. La frase "responsabilità delle proprie azioni " non ha più nessun significato?


----------



## Skorpio (15 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Certo è che se hai dei problemi in casa non li risolvi .. tradendo ...


Io ho avuto diverse esperienze con donne

Nessuna di loro mi ha mai detto: sono qui con te perché sto cercando di risolvere dei problemi in casa

Per cui.. chi fa una cosa la fa perché la desidera

Questa è la cosa che brucia molto ai traditi (io pure lo sono stato, è a me pure mi ha bruciato, ma per 3 settimane, non per 30 anni)

Ma è così. E va accettato per quello che è

Crudamente

O così o pomi


----------



## Mat78 (15 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> a me pare che anche i commenti degli altri (e non sono certo personaggi che mi danno ragione a prescindere) vadano nella mia direzione. Poi se non riesci a vedere l'alternativa sei tu quello che ha i fantasmi delle corna ancora addosso e vede rosso. Vai in terapia, non sui forum.


Io non ho nessun timore ad essere minoritario nelle mie idee. Non cerco appoggi ed accetto le critiche. Non ho nemmeno la presunzione di avere il verbo come fai tu. Fidati che non ho nessun fantasma e non vedo rosso quando si parla di corna, vedo rosso quando si fanno discorsi di perdono, giustificazione, le corna fanno bene alla coppia, e tutta colpa del tradito ecc... Quello che mi piacerebbe sentire e un tradito che si prenda le sue cazzo di responsabilità con umiltà amettendo il danno che ha procurato al tradito/a ed hai figli.


----------



## Mat78 (15 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ho avuto diverse esperienze con donne
> 
> Nessuna di loro mi ha mai detto: sono qui con te perché sto cercando di risolvere dei problemi in casa
> 
> ...


Puoi anche non acettarlo e separarti.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Io non ho fantasmi e vivo benissimo. Continui a scaricare le colpe ad altri per sentirti meglio. Tipico atteggiamento di un traditore per giustificarsi. Tu vivrai da dio fino a quando tua moglie non ti beccherà o non beccherai la tua consorte a pecorina. La frase "responsabilità delle proprie azioni " non ha più nessun significato?


Pensa se vivenvi male. Igor il russo, tipo :rotfl:
La madre NON ha responsabilità verso il figlio per il tradimento.
Non preoccuparti di me, quando vivrò male lo scriverò senza problemi. Adesso mi limito a scopare regolarmente con la legittima, la semifissa, la ex storica e la commercialista. Tutte sposate


----------



## oriente70 (15 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> i ragazzi la mattina dormono.


Non credo.. 
Deve essere una forte delusione per un figlio scoprire certe situazioni ... Pazienza se le scopre un coniuge ..e se la sbriga lui/lei ... Ma un figlio è differente...
Fra una battuta e la realtà ce ne passa ...


----------



## Mariben (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Tu parli da traditore che ha paura di ritrovarsi un giorno nella stessa situazione e cerchi di sfuggire dai tuoi fantasmi. La responsabilità è solo della madre, qualunque decisione lui prenderà.
> 
> Dopo che ha parlato con la madre dovrebbe parlare anche con il padre. Lui ha il diritto di saperlo e ha il diritto di prendere le sue decisioni.


Ha il diritto di saperlo dalla moglie NON da terzi. Si terzi perché il grado di parentela non ti da nessun diritto di vita o morte su gli altri 
Qui non centra essere del club dei traditi o dei traditori ( che poi mai dire mai) ma di far riflettere un ragazzo che si sente in dovere di difendere il padre ( che forse sta meglio ora ) 
Che si sente tradito a torto; (parere anche di traditi vedi Danny) e che rischia di scatenare una guerra per una cosa magari da nulla 
Sarebbe interessante capire cosa ha visto e cosa sa del tradimento della madre  se ha l.amante fisso o se è stata una svista " vista "cose che solo lei può chiarire


----------



## Mat78 (15 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Pensa se vivenvi male. Igor il russo, tipo :rotfl:
> La madre NON ha responsabilità verso il figlio per il tradimento.
> Non preoccuparti di me, quando vivrò male lo scriverò senza problemi. Adesso mi limito a scopare regolarmente con la legittima, la semifissa, la ex storica e la commercialista. Tutte sposate


Certo che ne ha di responsabilità. Ma è inutile parlarne.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ho avuto diverse esperienze con donne
> 
> Nessuna di loro mi ha mai detto: sono qui con te perché sto cercando di risolvere dei problemi in casa
> 
> ...


La penso differentemente... Se vuoi andare in vacanza ... Dimmelo  vai e poi ci vado pure io ... Senza problemi ... Se invece ti fa comodo il coniuge che sta a casa zitto e buono ...te fai un cane ..
Se prometti in tipo di vita e poi cambi idea dillo.... Mica sono il proprietario di chi vive con me.
I figli comunque crescono basta che ci sia rispetto nei ruoli.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Puoi anche non acettarlo e separarti.


Con questa modalità lo subisci

Non c'è alternativa tra accettare o subire quando qualcosa ti "tocca"

Quel che poi farai non conta nulla.. puoi pure spogliarti e girare nudo per la città finché non ti ferma la polizia

Accettare - subire 

Non c'è alternativa


----------



## Mat78 (15 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ha il diritto di saperlo dalla moglie NON da terzi. Si terzi perché il grado di parentela non ti da nessun diritto di vita o morte su gli altri
> Qui non centra essere del club dei traditi o dei traditori ( che poi mai dire mai) ma di far riflettere un ragazzo che si sente in dovere di difendere il padre ( che forse sta meglio ora )
> Che si sente tradito a torto; (parere anche di traditi vedi Danny) e che rischia di scatenare una guerra per una cosa magari da nulla
> Sarebbe interessante capire cosa ha visto e cosa sa del tradimento della madre  se ha l.amante fisso o se è stata una svista " vista "cose che solo lei può chiarire


Ora un figlio/a è una persona terza? Solo io li considero parte integrante e fondamentale di una famiglia?  Certo che se ne sentono di belle qui dentro. Lasciamo stare Danny che per me si è talmente annullato per la moglie da perdere il concetto di amore e rispetto per sé stessi ( non ti offendere Danny).


----------



## Mat78 (15 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Con questa modalità lo subisci
> 
> Non c'è alternativa tra accettare o subire quando qualcosa ti "tocca"
> 
> ...


Quindi separarsi è subire?  Io la vedo al contrario. Acettare la situazione e subire. Vuol subire una decisione non presa da te e magari farti prendere ancora per il culo.


----------



## Loser (15 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Fatti i cazzi tuoi che campi Cent'anni


Complimenti per la profondità... 

Caro [MENTION=7511]Figlio[/MENTION], lascia perdere commenti cinici da superego che non ti porteranno a niente. Con questo non ti dico di dare libero sfogo alla tua rabbia. 
Andare a "spifferare" tutto a tuo padre io lo vedo una gran cazzata, la cazzata estrema anzi. Ma anche farti i cazzi tuoi non credo sia un buon consiglio. Ti puoi fare i cazzi tuoi se non te ne frega niente, ma mi pare proprio di capire che non sia il caso.
Raffredda i bollenti spiriti e poi rifletti. Rifletti bene. è una situazione molto delicata e non la puoi liquidare in 2 minuti. Secondo me la cosa più sensata sarebbe parlare con tua madre. Ma parlarle senza rabbia e con molta delicatezza. E soprattutto da adulto ad adulto. Come se parlassi a un amico che hai scoperto tradire la moglie. Un amico a cui vuoi bene e che non credo stigmatizzeresti a vita per un tradimento.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La penso differentemente... Se vuoi andare in vacanza ... Dimmelo  vai e poi ci vado pure io ... Senza problemi ... Se invece ti fa comodo il coniuge che sta a casa zitto e buono ...te fai un cane ..
> Se prometti in tipo di vita e poi cambi idea dillo.... Mica sono il proprietario di chi vive con me.
> I figli comunque crescono basta che ci sia rispetto nei ruoli.


Guarda... Io voglio una sposa bella come la Bellucci, troia come Eva Henger, fedele come una suora di clausura, 

Ma so che il mondo non è al mio servizio.

Se mia moglie oggi mi tradisse, io cosa vorrei?

Ti direi che quel che vorrei è un qualcosa che lascia indifferente quello che sta fuori dal mio ambito decisionale

Per cui io non vado in strada a dire "io voglio io voglio"

Quel che viene puoi accettarlo, o subirlo

E se vai via senza avere accettato, lo vedi da solo leggendo qua e la i risultati che ci sono


----------



## Skorpio (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Quindi separarsi è subire?  Io la vedo al contrario. Acettare la situazione e subire. Vuol subire una decisione non presa da te e magari farti prendere ancora per il culo.


No non è subire.

Quel che tu fai dopo non ha nulla a che vedere con l'accettare o il subire

Puoi benissimo accettare e separarti

E subire e restare.

L'accettazione è una cosa interna, non è un gesto esterno


----------



## danny (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ora un figlio/a è una persona terza? Solo io li considero parte integrante e fondamentale di una famiglia?  Certo che se ne sentono di belle qui dentro. Lasciamo stare Danny che per me si è talmente annullato per la moglie da perdere il concetto di amore e rispetto per sé stessi ( non ti offendere Danny).


Mi sa che non hai capito molto di me...
Vedi, mio padre tradì più volte mia madre. Con più donne intendo.
Poi chiese il divorzio e ebbe decine di fidanzate.
Sono cresciuto così. 
Mia moglie la conobbi tradendo la mia fidanzata di allora.
Lei mi invitò a cena. Io accettai e passammo il dopocena in auto al parco.
Sono fedele perché sincero e non amo raccontare bugie.
Ma non credo nella fedeltà coniugale.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Guarda... Io voglio una sposa bella come la Bellucci, troia come Eva Henger, fedele come una suora di clausura,
> 
> Ma so che il mondo non è al mio servizio.
> 
> ...


Nessuno deve prendere ... Ma se si prendono comuni accordi nel momento che ci vanno stretti basta farlo sapere..


----------



## Mat78 (15 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No non è subire.
> 
> Quel che tu fai dopo non ha nulla a che vedere con l'accettare o il subire
> 
> ...


Certo è un lavoro interno che ognuno deve fare e che ci si arriva prima o poi. Questo non implica il fatto di acettare per forza la nuova situazione di coppia.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Nessuno deve prendere ... Ma se si prendono comuni accordi nel momento che ci vanno stretti basta farlo sapere..


Ti faccio una domanda banale..

Tu sei mai stato tradito?

Ma davvero nel momento in cui lo sei stato, sei andato a raspare nelle scartoffie per cercare gli accordi scritti?

Chiedo...


----------



## Mat78 (15 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sa che non hai capito molto di me...
> Vedi, mio padre tradì più volte mia madre. Con più donne intendo.
> Poi chiese il divorzio e ebbe decine di fidanzate.
> Sono cresciuto così.
> ...


Mi baso su quanto tu hai raccontato della tua storia e su come vivi ora. L'idea che mi sono fatto di te è questa. Se mi sbaglio meglio così, ma ogni volta che ti leggo, non sento un uomo che sta bene, ma una persona rassegnats  che cerca in ogni discussione di giustificare la propria scelta per autoconvincersi di aver fatto il giusto. Spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Certo è un lavoro interno che ognuno deve fare e che ci si arriva prima o poi. Questo non implica il fatto di acettare per forza la nuova situazione di coppia.


Ci si deve arrivare prima secondo me. E presto

Sicuramente non intendo "accettare" una donna con l'amante

Ma l'accettazione prevede la "comprensione" e la "comprensione" è atto scomodo e doloroso, non adatto a tutti


----------



## void (15 Maggio 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Complimenti per la profondità...
> 
> Caro @_Figlio_, lascia perdere commenti cinici da superego che non ti porteranno a niente. Con questo non ti dico di dare libero sfogo alla tua rabbia.
> Andare a "spifferare" tutto a tuo padre io lo vedo una gran cazzata, la cazzata estrema anzi. Ma anche farti i cazzi tuoi non credo sia un buon consiglio. Ti puoi fare i cazzi tuoi se non te ne frega niente, ma mi pare proprio di capire che non sia il caso.
> Raffredda i bollenti spiriti e poi rifletti. Rifletti bene. è una situazione molto delicata e non la puoi liquidare in 2 minuti. Secondo me la cosa più sensata sarebbe parlare con tua madre. Ma parlarle senza rabbia e con molta delicatezza. E soprattutto da adulto ad adulto. Come se parlassi a un amico che hai scoperto tradire la moglie. Un amico a cui vuoi bene e che non credo stigmatizzeresti a vita per un tradimento.


:up::up::up: Difficile dirlo meglio.


----------



## Mat78 (15 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ci si deve arrivare prima secondo me. E presto
> 
> Sicuramente non intendo "accettare" una donna con l'amante
> 
> Ma l'accettazione prevede la "comprensione" e la "comprensione" è atto scomodo e doloroso, non adatto a tutti


Qui ti sbagli. Posso acettare la situazione per prenderne atto ed attivarmi per trovare una soluzione che possa essere dal restare insieme ma con nuove regole e non subendo ( difficile perché in genere chi tradisce non è conscio al 100% del dolore procurato e delle risposte che ha bisogno il tradito), al chiudere tutto e farmi una nuova vita, ma la comprensione non esiste altrimenti dopo la comprensione c'è la giustificazione ed alla fine te la riprendi nel retto senza nemmeno accorgersene.


----------



## danny (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Mi baso su quanto tu hai raccontato della tua storia e su come vivi ora. L'idea che mi sono fatto di te è questa. Se mi sbaglio meglio così, ma ogni volta che ti leggo, non sento un uomo che sta bene, ma una persona rassegnats  che cerca in ogni discussione di giustificare la propria scelta per autoconvincersi di aver fatto il giusto. Spero di sbagliarmi.


E' la tua lettura però, che risente della tua visione, non della conoscenza integrale dei fatti o della mia vita.


----------



## Mat78 (15 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' la tua lettura però, che risente della tua visione, non della conoscenza integrale dei fatti o della mia vita.


Certo non lo metto in dubbio ed è così in effetti, ma questo vale anche per i miei interventi dove vengo sempre accusato e di farmi curare


----------



## Skorpio (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Qui ti sbagli. Posso acettare la situazione per prenderne atto ed attivarmi per trovare una soluzione che possa essere dal restare insieme ma con nuove regole e non subendo ( difficile perché in genere chi tradisce non è conscio al 100% del dolore procurato e delle risposte che ha bisogno il tradito), al chiudere tutto e farmi una nuova vita, ma la comprensione non esiste altrimenti dopo la comprensione c'è la giustificazione ed alla fine te la riprendi nel retto senza nemmeno accorgersene.


Capisci che intendiamo cose diverse?

Tu parli di "accettare" la situazione

Io parlo di "accettare" la VITA

Che non vuol dire restarci sotto


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non credo..
> Deve essere una forte delusione per un figlio scoprire certe situazioni ... Pazienza se le scopre un coniuge ..e se la sbriga lui/lei ... Ma un figlio è differente...
> Fra una battuta e la realtà ce ne passa ...


 tra una delusione e gli effetti pratici di andare o meno a fare casino ce ne passa


Mariben ha detto:


> Ha il diritto di saperlo dalla moglie NON da terzi. Si terzi perché il grado di parentela non ti da nessun diritto di vita o morte su gli altri
> Qui non centra essere del club dei traditi o dei traditori ( che poi mai dire mai) ma di far riflettere un ragazzo che si sente in dovere di difendere il padre ( che forse sta meglio ora )
> Che si sente tradito a torto; (parere anche di traditi vedi Danny) e che rischia di scatenare una guerra per una cosa magari da nulla
> Sarebbe interessante capire cosa ha visto e cosa sa del tradimento della madre  se ha l.amante fisso o se è stata una svista " vista "cose che solo lei può chiarire


quoto tutto


Mat78 ha detto:


> Certo che ne ha di responsabilità. Ma è inutile parlarne.


Con te si. Perché cerchi vendetta 


Loser ha detto:


> Complimenti per la profondità...
> 
> Caro [MENTION=7511]Figlio[/MENTION], lascia perdere commenti cinici da superego che non ti porteranno a niente. Con questo non ti dico di dare libero sfogo alla tua rabbia.
> Andare a "spifferare" tutto a tuo padre io lo vedo una gran cazzata, la cazzata estrema anzi. Ma anche farti i cazzi tuoi non credo sia un buon consiglio. Ti puoi fare i cazzi tuoi se non te ne frega niente, ma mi pare proprio di capire che non sia il caso.
> Raffredda i bollenti spiriti e poi rifletti. Rifletti bene. è una situazione molto delicata e non la puoi liquidare in 2 minuti. Secondo me la cosa più sensata sarebbe parlare con tua madre. Ma parlarle senza rabbia e con molta delicatezza. E soprattutto da adulto ad adulto. Come se parlassi a un amico che hai scoperto tradire la moglie. Un amico a cui vuoi bene e che non credo stigmatizzeresti a vita per un tradimento.


Per la foga di darmi contro non ti sei accorto che ho scritto esattamente la stessa cosa


Mat78 ha detto:


> Certo non lo metto in dubbio ed è così in effetti, ma questo vale anche per i miei interventi dove vengo sempre accusato e di farmi curare


 tu dovresti farti curare perché, pur di sostenere un teorema non ti rendi conto dei casini che combini. Per fortuna potenzialmente. Sparare a zero in questo modo non è offrire una visione diversa originale è fuori dal coro, essere il responsabile senza nemmeno cercare di capire qualcosa di più. Poi fai come ti pare abbiamo la stessa età per cui sindrome di Peter Pan la sfoga come può.


----------



## Mariben (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> *Ora un figlio/a è una persona terza? Solo io li considero parte integrante e fondamentale di una famiglia*?  Certo che se ne sentono di belle qui dentro. Lasciamo stare Danny che per me si è talmente annullato per la moglie da perdere il concetto di amore e rispetto per sé stessi ( non ti offendere Danny).


 !
E' parte della famiglia ma non della coppia. Non è poi un concetto così difficile da comprendere dai.
Se la coppia scoppia, per un motivo o l'altro, i figli rimangono figli e la famiglia può riassestarsi su equilibri nuovi ma i genitori cessano di essere una coppia. A tutti piacerebbe nascere e  crescere in una famiglia dove i genitori si amano e si rispettano, vederli invecchiare insieme tenendosi  per mano ma se non succede pazienza . Anche mio padre tradiva  mia madre, non si curava nemmeno di nascondersi e mi è capitato di dover consolare mia mamma  ( io avevo più di 40 anni ) ma non mi sarei mai sognata di fare la morale a lui nè di fomentare lei  e non perchè non soffrissi nel vedere mia mamma star male ma perchè la MIA sofferenza era affar mio , qualcosa che prescindeva dalle loro dinamiche. 
Li ho persi da poco entrambi e  li ho seguiti, accuditi fino all'ultimo respiro ma sopratutto ringraziato di avermi dato la vita . Mio padre non è stato un fenomeno come padre; assente, egocentrico ed evitante  e questo a prescindere dal suo essere marito ( altrettanto disastroso ) Io avrei compreso se mia madre lo avesse allontanato ma non lo ha fatto e io  non ero nessuno, proprio nessuno per mettermi in mezzo a loro e al loro rapporto.
ps l ho perdonato come padre non come marito perchè non mi competeva.


----------



## Mat78 (15 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> tra una delusione e gli effetti pratici di andare o meno a fare casino ce ne passa
> quoto tutto
> 
> Con te si. Perché cerchi vendetta
> ...


Io non cerco vendetta, ti sbagli di grosso. 
Quello che non accetti e che i casini li combina solo chi tradisce, e ripeto DEVE PRENDERSENE TUTTE LE RESPONSABILITA'  lui o lei.


----------



## HP72 (15 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti faccio una domanda banale..
> 
> Tu sei mai stato tradito?
> 
> ...


Ti faccio io una domanda
Sei in montagna e stai arrampicando con un compagno di cordata, senza dirti nulla lui ti pianta in asso cosa fai tu?
Io prima penso a scendere e già sono problemi acidissimi così, poi lo vado a prendere a scarpate nel culo perchè l'accordo, anche se non scritto su una scartoffia, c'era eccome
Noi siamo immersi in un mondo fatto di accordi e  intese, per la maggior parte non scritte o non esplicite


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Io non cerco vendetta, ti sbagli di grosso.
> Quello che non accetti e che i casini li combina solo chi tradisce, e ripeto DEVE PRENDERSENE TUTTE LE RESPONSABILITA'  lui o lei.


Non lo accetto perché è, molto semplicemente, una stronzata sesquipedale. Poi fai un po' come ti pare. Se poi riesci ad accendere il cervello prima di dare consigli potenzialmente dannosi, secondo me fai anche bene alla popolazione generale ma mi sembra di capire che non è così, e secondo me, ribadisco, il movente che cerchi vendetta travestita da giustizia divina de' noantri

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Mat78 (15 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non lo accetto perché è, molto semplicemente, una stronzata sesquipedale. Poi fai un po' come ti pare. Se poi riesci ad accendere il cervello prima di dare consigli potenzialmente dannosi, secondo me fai anche bene alla popolazione generale ma mi sembra di capire che non è così, e secondo me, ribadisco, il movente che cerchi vendetta travestita da giustizia divina de' noantri
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Pensala come vuoi, come io penso che tu elargisci tutti questi consigli per il semplice fatto che se tu ti dovressi mai ritrovarti in una di queste situazioni, vorresti che le persone si comportassero come ci racconti qui per non pagarne le conseguenze.


----------



## Mat78 (15 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> !
> E' parte della famiglia ma non della coppia. Non è poi un concetto così difficile da comprendere dai.
> Se la coppia scoppia, per un motivo o l'altro, i figli rimangono figli e la famiglia può riassestarsi su equilibri nuovi ma i genitori cessano di essere una coppia. A tutti piacerebbe nascere e  crescere in una famiglia dove i genitori si amano e si rispettano, vederli invecchiare insieme tenendosi  per mano ma se non succede pazienza . Anche mio padre tradiva  mia madre, non si curava nemmeno di nascondersi e mi è capitato di dover consolare mia mamma  ( io avevo più di 40 anni ) ma non mi sarei mai sognata di fare la morale a lui nè di fomentare lei  e non perchè non soffrissi nel vedere mia mamma star male ma perchè la MIA sofferenza era affar mio , qualcosa che prescindeva dalle loro dinamiche.
> Li ho persi da poco entrambi e  li ho seguiti, accuditi fino all'ultimo respiro ma sopratutto ringraziato di avermi dato la vita . Mio padre non è stato un fenomeno come padre; assente, egocentrico ed evitante  e questo a prescindere dal suo essere marito ( altrettanto disastroso ) Io avrei compreso se mia madre lo avesse allontanato ma non lo ha fatto e io  non ero nessuno, proprio nessuno per mettermi in mezzo a loro e al loro rapporto.
> ps l ho perdonato come padre non come marito perchè non mi competeva.


La tua sofferenza è data dal tradimento di tuo padre verso tua madre e nel vedere lei che soffriva. Quindi ne hai pagato anche tu le conseguenze e hai giudicato tuo padre sia come uomo che come marito e padre.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Pensala come vuoi, come io penso che tu elargisci tutti questi consigli per il semplice fatto che se tu ti dovressi mai ritrovarti in una di queste situazioni, vorresti che le persone si comportassero come ci racconti qui per non pagarne le conseguenze.


Ma no che c'entra? :rotfl: 
Elargire consigli è il mio lavoro. Ormai è deformazione professionale. Se mi arrivasti in studio qualcuno come figlio e mi dirai esattamente le stesse cose

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Mariben (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Io non cerco vendetta, ti sbagli di grosso.
> Quello che non accetti e che i casini li combina solo chi tradisce, e ripeto DEVE PRENDERSENE TUTTE LE RESPONSABILITA'  lui o lei.




Guarda che la responsabilità delle proprie azioni se la deve prendere chi agisce, in questo specifico caso la madre di [MENTION=7511]Figlio[/MENTION] ma la responsabilità di chi agisce per vendetta, orgoglio e rabbia chi se la deve prendere ?
Che ne sappiamo noi cosa potrebbe scatenare  la delazione del ragazzo ? 
L ho già raccontato qui una volta: Una cara amica , seppur separata, nascondeva all ex marito la sua nuova relazione per paura , e ne aveva ben motivo. La ex del suo nuovo compagno ha pensato bene di avvisare il marito di lei che ha semplicemente reagito sgozzandola come un maiale.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Ti faccio io una domanda
> Sei in montagna e stai arrampicando con un compagno di cordata, senza dirti nulla lui ti pianta in asso cosa fai tu?
> Io prima penso a scendere e già sono problemi acidissimi così, poi lo vado a prendere a scarpate nel culo perchè l'accordo, anche se non scritto su una scartoffia, c'era eccome
> Noi siamo immersi in un mondo fatto di accordi e  intese, per la maggior parte non scritte o non esplicite


Io alle domande rispondo. 

E non capisco il "piantare in asso" ...

Questa donna è dipinta molto bene dal figlio, se si toglie la situazione che ha visto

Pianta in asso anche chi fa il brillante fino all'altare e poi prende a scureggiate il divano di casa a giornate sane mentre guarda la TV, senza far nulla di diverso

Ci sono tanti modi di piantare in asso, molto più calati in ambito familiare

A partire dal prendere 30 chili in 6 mesi dopo il matrimonio (spesso donne)

Quindi.. io non vedo un compagno di cordata che mi lascia solo

Lo vedrei di più in una moglie che prima era tutta brillante e carina, e dopo due anni e un figlio gira in ciabatte e tutaccia lercia, con addosso 20 kg in più rispetto a prima

Però non ha trombato, dirai tu...

Ma questa è una questione di convenzioni interne, e ciascuno ha le sue

Gli "abbandoni" sono di tanti tipi


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Guarda che la responsabilità delle proprie azioni se la deve prendere chi agisce, in questo specifico caso la madre di [MENTION=7511]Figlio[/MENTION] ma la responsabilità di chi agisce per vendetta, orgoglio e rabbia chi se la deve prendere ?
> Che ne sappiamo noi cosa potrebbe scatenare  la delazione del ragazzo ?
> L ho già raccontato qui una volta: Una cara amica , seppur separata, nascondeva all ex marito la sua nuova relazione per paura , e ne aveva ben motivo. La ex del suo nuovo compagno ha pensato bene di avvisare il marito di lei che ha semplicemente reagito sgozzandola come un maiale.


Gli scenari che fanno dormire tranquille le persone come [MENTION=7038]Mat78[/MENTION]


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Pianta in asso anche chi fa il brillante fino all'altare e poi prende a scureggiate il divano di casa a giornate sane mentre guarda la TV, senza far nulla di diverso


Sei un buzzurro ma quoto moltissimo il concetto


----------



## Skorpio (15 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sei un buzzurro ma quoto moltissimo il concetto


Sono un migliorato peggiorato


----------



## Mat78 (15 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Guarda che la responsabilità delle proprie azioni se la deve prendere chi agisce, in questo specifico caso la madre di [MENTION=7511]Figlio[/MENTION] ma la responsabilità di chi agisce per vendetta, orgoglio e rabbia chi se la deve prendere ?
> Che ne sappiamo noi cosa potrebbe scatenare  la delazione del ragazzo ?
> L ho già raccontato qui una volta: Una cara amica , seppur separata, nascondeva all ex marito la sua nuova relazione per paura , e ne aveva ben motivo. La ex del suo nuovo compagno ha pensato bene di avvisare il marito di lei che ha semplicemente reagito sgozzandola come un maiale.


Non tutti sono bestie come nel caso che tu hai raccontato. Per quale motivi la consideri una vendetta se figlio andasse a raccontare tutTo al padre? Forse perché non vorrebbe guardare negli occhi il padre tutti i giorni e prenderlo per il culo anche lui? Sai che non tutti i padri sono come il tuo e magari si meritano rispetto verso le persone che lui ama? Poi non è detto che magari figlio vada a raccontare tutto al padre e che lui già  sappia tutto e lo acetta.


----------



## Mariben (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> La tua sofferenza è data dal tradimento di tuo padre verso tua madre e nel vedere lei che soffriva. *Quindi ne hai pagato anche tu le conseguenze e hai giudicato tuo padre sia come uomo che come marito e padre.*


NON ci siamo capiti ma proprio per niente. Io soffrivo nel vedere mia madre soffrire perchè la amavo , sapevo anche però che lei ( confidenza tra donne adulte ) aveva chiuso le porte all'intimità con mio padre da molti anni . ( io sapevo quindi potevo aver una visione più completa a differenza del ragazzo ) e comunque la decisione di rimanere con suo marito nonostante le mancanze e i tradimenti  era sua e solo sua. Non ho mai giudicato mio padre come uomo, anche perchè era buono, simpatico e ciacciarone ben voluto da tanti, nè come marito , mica ero sua moglie. un pò come padre si perchè la sua assenza, il suo narcisismo hanno, ovviamente, inciso sul mio essere  ma , da adulta, l'ho semplicemente accettato perchè conscia che quel che mi, ci , ha dato era esattamente quel che riusciva a dare.


----------



## Mat78 (15 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Gli scenari che fanno dormire tranquille le persone come [MENTION=7038]Mat78[/MENTION]


Magari tua moglie si comporta con te come ha fatto la cara e vecchia Lorena Bobbit


----------



## Mat78 (15 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> NON ci siamo capiti ma proprio per niente. Io soffrivo nel vedere mia madre soffrire perchè la amavo , sapevo anche però che lei ( confidenza tra donne adulte ) aveva chiuso le porte all'intimità con mio padre da molti anni . ( io sapevo quindi potevo aver una visione più completa a differenza del ragazzo ) e comunque la decisione di rimanere con suo marito nonostante le mancanze e i tradimenti  era sua e solo sua. Non ho mai giudicato mio padre come uomo, anche perchè era buono, simpatico e ciacciarone ben voluto da tanti, nè come marito , mica ero sua moglie. un pò come padre si perchè la sua assenza, il suo narcisismo hanno, ovviamente, inciso sul mio essere  ma , da adulta, l'ho semplicemente accettato perchè conscia che quel che mi, ci , ha dato era esattamente quel che riusciva a dare.


Quindi le azioni dei genitori come tu confermi ricadono sulla crescita, sviluppo ed idee dei figli. Quindi vedi che ci sono le ripercussioni sui figli ? Ed è giusto per quanto mi riguarda che quest'ultimi intervengano.


----------



## danny (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Certo non lo metto in dubbio ed è così in effetti, ma questo vale anche per i miei interventi dove vengo sempre accusato e di farmi curare


Leggendoti io invece ti percepisco ancora come uno che prova ancora molta acrimonia nei confronti di chi ti ha tradito.
Io ho provato molto dolore e ho sofferto. 
So quanto può far male scoprire di essere traditi.
Ma lo sforzo che uno compie deve essere volto a lasciarsi alle spalle quanto è successo, che si lasci o meno il partner traditore.


----------



## Mariben (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non tutti sono bestie come nel caso che tu hai raccontato*. Per quale motivi la consideri una vendetta se figlio andasse a raccontare tutTo al padre?* Forse perché *non vorrebbe guardare negli occhi il padre tutti i giorni e prenderlo per il culo anche lui*? Sai che non *tutti i padri sono come il tuo e magari si meritano rispetto verso le persone che lui ama*? Poi non è detto che magari figlio vada a raccontare tutto al padre e che lui già  sappia tutto e lo acetta.



primo neretto ; Se non è vendetta cosa sarebbe secondo te?
secondo neretto ; non è lui che prende per il culo, se così è , il padre
terzo neretto ; anche mio padre si meritava rispetto , sopratutto non interferendo nella sua vita matrimoniale


----------



## Mariben (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> *Quindi le azioni dei genitori come tu confermi ricadono sulla crescita, sviluppo ed idee dei figli. Quindi vedi che ci sono le ripercussioni sui figli ?* Ed è giusto per quanto mi riguarda che quest'ultimi intervengano.


 Oh ma sei de coccio !!! certo che le azioni dei genitori  ricadono sulla crescita dei figli. Il comportamento anaffettivo di mio padre ha segnato me e  le mie sorelle , non le corna che faceva a mia mamma !!!
Per capirci, a modo suo lui adorava mia mamma che si sarebbe potuta comprare un gioiello alla settimana ma guai se spendeva una lira per noi. Poi  lei lo ha mandato in bianco  ad eternum e ha continuato ad adorarla, pur scopando altrove  e a ignorare noi.


----------



## Mat78 (15 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Leggendoti io invece ti percepisco ancora come uno che prova ancora molta acrimonia nei confronti di chi ti ha tradito.
> Io ho provato molto dolore e ho sofferto.
> So quanto può far male scoprire di essere traditi.
> Ma lo sforzo che uno compie deve essere volto a lasciarsi alle spalle quanto è successo, che si lasci o meno il partner traditore.


Credimi che non è così, ma è giusto che tu pensi questo di me.


----------



## Mat78 (15 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Oh ma sei de coccio !!! certo che le azioni dei genitori  ricadono sulla crescita dei figli. Il comportamento anaffettivo di mio padre ha segnato me e  le mie sorelle , non le corna che faceva a mia mamma !!!
> Per capirci, a modo suo lui adorava mia mamma che si sarebbe potuta comprare un gioiello alla settimana ma guai se spendeva una lira per noi. Poi  lei lo ha mandato in bianco  ad eternum e ha continuato ad adorarla, pur scopando altrove  e a ignorare noi.


Guarda che ho compreso benissimo cosa vuoi dire. Sei tu che non hai compreso me.


----------



## Mariben (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Guarda che ho compreso benissimo cosa vuoi dire. Sei tu che non hai compreso me.



Mah....
 comunque , pensaci bene, secondo il tuo ragionamento, io dovrei essere ancora leggermente incazzata con mia madre perchè ha scelto un egocentrico, immaturo, seppur bello e simpatico, come padre dei suoi  figli...


----------



## Mat78 (15 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Mah....
> comunque , pensaci bene, secondo il tuo ragionamento, io dovrei essere ancora leggermente incazzata con mia madre perchè ha scelto un egocentrico, immaturo, seppur bello e simpatico, come padre dei suoi  figli...


O no no il contrario.  Non con tua madre ma tuo padre.


----------



## Mariben (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> O no no il contrario.  Non con tua madre ma tuo padre.



 e perchè mai ? lui era così PUNTO..persino lei diceva sempre che l'ha sposato perchè era bello e che sperava cambiasse ma non è cambiato. Ci ha fatto dei figli ( anzi delle figlie , non ci ha mai perdonato di non essere nate maschi ) e con lui ci ha cresciute. La responsabilità delle sue azioni è ricaduta su di noi.. Il ragionamento non fa una grinza non trovi ?
Per quanto mi riguarda io , dopo aver elemosinato attenzioni e amore da lui sono cresciuta e l' ho " perdonato " perchè non sapeva fare di meglio. Lo prendevo in giro quando corteggiava le mie clienti impunemente Ho cercato di accompagnarlo in una scelta difficile come l'intervento invasivo che gli avrebbe, forse, salvato la vita ma che avrebbe comportato l'impotenza anche mentre raccontava , davanti a me sua figlia ,all urologo che lui , alla sua età, ha ancora tanto da dare alle sue " ragazze" compagne di ballo. Era molto naif mio padre ma ho sofferto quando ci ha lasciati e non mi importava se e quante volte avesse tradito mia madre. ero serena perchè ero riuscita a perdonarlo per essere stato un padre tutt'altro che amorevole e presente.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti faccio una domanda banale..
> 
> Tu sei mai stato tradito?
> 
> ...


Da ragazzo si sono stato tradito e ho tradito, tanto da farmi i calli.

non sono sposato ... Non ho contratti 
cartacei ... Il mio modo di vivere in coppia si basa sul rispetto di chi ho accanto.
Ora la mano sul fuoco sulla mia compagna non la metto , ma sa benissimo che non è obbligata a fingere, se mi mollasse mi dispiacerebbe certo ma non da farne una tragedia ... L'importante è la tutela dei figli.
Anni fa scoprii  alcuni non detti di lei ... Ma nulla di che le solite interazioni fra persone ..(troppo stronzo il suo ex), e resterà una spicchio di vita solo suo.. come io ho i miei.
Scorpio sei stato accontentato ??


----------



## Skorpio (15 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Da ragazzo si sono stato tradito e ho tradito, tanto da farmi i calli.
> 
> non sono sposato ... Non ho contratti
> cartacei ... Il mio modo di vivere in coppia si basa sul rispetto di chi ho accanto.
> ...


Parlare di te deve essere un TUO piacere.. 

Devi fare contento te.. 

Spero che non incontrerai mai questa esperienza da convivente, ma in caso capitasse, vedrai che fiondarti è andare a guardare la lista degli impegni presi, sarà il tuo ultimo pensiero..


----------



## Loser (15 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Per la foga di darmi contro non ti sei accorto che ho scritto esattamente la stessa cosa


La mia era una risposta al tuo lapidario consiglio "Fatti i cazzi tuoi che campi cent'anni". Se per te questo è uguale a quello che ho scritto io hai qualche problemino di comprensione scritta...

Se poi il tuo "Fatti i cazzi tuoi che campi cent'anni" significava: "guarda sarebbe bene che ne parlassi a tua madre", allora hai qualche problema nella produzione scritta...

Se poi siamo d'accordo sulla nostra idea riguardo a [MENTION=7511]Figlio[/MENTION], non mi fa altro che piacere (non so se ricordi che in un altro 3d ti ho confessato il mio segreto desiderio di essere un po' - stronzo - come te ), però non hai spiegato bene il tuo punto di vista: per me "fatti i cazzi tuoi" significa non dire niente a nessuno.


----------



## HP72 (15 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io alle domande rispondo.
> 
> E non capisco il "piantare in asso" ...
> 
> ...


Non c'entra nulla il trombare o meno
Se tu giri in ciabatte, tutona e 20 chili in più io lo vedo, posso provare ad intervenire o a chiederti ragione del tuo cambiamento
Se tu te ne vai con un altro non mi dai modo di confrontarmi, semplicemente esci dalla coppia e ti fai i cavolacci tuoi
In più fai venire meno la fiducia fra noi, molto più grave che il semplice atto fisico con un'altra persona ... per me  ....


----------



## oriente70 (15 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Parlare di te deve essere un TUO piacere..
> 
> Devi fare contento te..
> 
> Spero che non incontrerai mai questa esperienza da convivente, ma in caso capitasse, vedrai che fiondarti è andare a guardare la lista degli impegni presi, sarà il tuo ultimo pensiero..


Non mi piace parlare di me... Infatti ho limato molto ..
Scorpio non tutti sono uguali..
C'è chi quando ha divorziato da cornuto mi ha confessato l'avessi fatto prima.
Pensa te io manco devo divorziare ..
E neanche Lei..
Ti ripeto un possibile tradimento é sempre in lista per  ambo le parti,  l'unico perfetto lo abbiamo messo in croce (per chi è credente).


----------



## Skorpio (15 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Non c'entra nulla il trombare o meno
> Se tu giri in ciabatte, tutona e 20 chili in più io lo vedo, posso provare ad intervenire o a chiederti ragione del tuo cambiamento
> Se tu te ne vai con un altro non mi dai modo di confrontarmi, semplicemente esci dalla coppia e ti fai i cavolacci tuoi
> In più fai venire meno la fiducia fra noi, molto più grave che il semplice atto fisico con un'altra persona ... per me  ....


Se non c'entra nulla trombare o meno, sono d'accordo con te

Devi sapere che io sono praticamente l'unico qui dentro, il quale sostiene che scrivere in un posto come questo, con questo tema, e intrecciando fatalmente relazioni con altri/e costituisce a tutti gli effetti tradimento completo.

Quindi io con questo post (che mia moglie non leggerà) scritto qui dentro, sto tradendo mia moglie

Perché nascondo a lei parti di me

Come e quanto andare a trombare

E forse anche di più

Ovviamente secondo me e per me, gli altri sono sempre fatti salvi dal mio sentire su di me


----------



## Skorpio (15 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non mi piace parlare di me... Infatti ho limato molto ..
> Scorpio non tutti sono uguali..
> C'è chi quando ha divorziato da cornuto mi ha confessato l'avessi fatto prima.
> Pensa te io manco devo divorziare ..
> ...


Perché non ti piace parlare di te?

Sono curioso...

Anche perché io amo parlare di me.. e ogni volta me ne viene offerta la possibilità lo faccio..

Ovviamente in relazione al contesto, ma.. mi piace molto


----------



## oriente70 (15 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché non ti piace parlare di te?
> 
> Sono curioso...
> 
> ...


Perché non mi piace.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Perché non mi piace.


:rotfl: :rotfl:  grande!

Fine della discesa.. :rotfl: :up:


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Magari tua moglie si comporta con te come ha fatto la cara e vecchia Lorena Bobbit


Ma rosica di meno. :rotfl: che se ho una vita affettiva migliore della tua magari me la merito, non avrò lo scudo dei sani principi, ma perlomeno  corre voce che io ci sappia fare.


Loser ha detto:


> La mia era una risposta al tuo lapidario consiglio "Fatti i cazzi tuoi che campi cent'anni". Se per te questo è uguale a quello che ho scritto io hai qualche problemino di comprensione scritta...
> 
> Se poi il tuo "Fatti i cazzi tuoi che campi cent'anni" significava: "guarda sarebbe bene che ne parlassi a tua madre", allora hai qualche problema nella produzione scritta...
> 
> Se poi siamo d'accordo sulla nostra idea riguardo a [MENTION=7511]Figlio[/MENTION], non mi fa altro che piacere (non so se ricordi che in un altro 3d ti ho confessato il mio segreto desiderio di essere un po' - stronzo - come te ), però non hai spiegato bene il tuo punto di vista: per me "fatti i cazzi tuoi" significa non dire niente a nessuno.


Prima la tua risposta c'è una forza un'altra ventina di miei post.


----------



## patroclo (15 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Ho scoperto che mia madre tradisce mio padre, sto scoppiando. Ho parlato con la mia ragazza di quanto so e mi ha detto di lasciar perdere, che non sono fatti miei. Ho risposto che sono anche fatti miei, sono il figlio. Ho voglia di spaccare tutto. Sto pensando di parlare con mio padre, non si merita questo trattamento. Si è sempre spaccato la schiena per accontentarla. Ora la odio.
> Sono due giorni che mi chiede che cosa ho ed io rispondo sgarbato lasciami stare.
> Secondo voi devo lasciar correre o sputtanarla?


Ciao, io ho beccato mio padre a casa di un'altra donna.....ero giovane e quindi cullandomi nell'ingenuità non ho pensato subito a cosa stesse succedendo, tanto più che li sapevo già amici e che "casualmente" a mia madre lei stava un po' sulle palle.
Più tardi, rendendomi conto della cosa, non ho mai pensato assolutamente di parlarne con mia madre ma neanche con mio padre.
Ho lasciato che vivessero le loro vite, dopo tanti anni ho scoperto che la situazione era molto più complessa di un "paio di corna"..........e che io ho contribuito oppure causato (punti di vista) la loro mancata separazione.
.....alla fine si sono "amati" e ci hanno amato fino alla fine.....e questo è più importante


----------



## Mat78 (15 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma rosica di meno. :rotfl: che se ho una vita affettiva migliore della tua magari me la merito, non avrò lo scudo dei sani principi, ma perlomeno  corre voce che io ci sappia fare.


Fidati non ho nulla da rosicare. Non sono il tipo e sopratutto non ho nulla dà imparare da te ne da "invidiare" che poi tu ci sappia fare bisognerebbe parlare con tutte le tue donne


----------



## Figlio (15 Maggio 2018)

Ho deciso di prendere tempo. Sono andato via da casa e mi son trasferito nella casa in montagna. Son partito alle prime ore dell'alba come un ladro, senza salutare, cosa che mi ha fatto notare mio padre con cui lavoro. Decine di telefonate a cui non ho risposto da parte di mia madre. Ho risposto solo a mio padre che mi pregava di risponderle e di spiegarli il perchè di quell'atteggiamento. Ho spiegato che avevo bisogno di star solo. Tra 4 mesi mi dovrei sposare ed il solo pensiero che mia madre mi debba portale all'altare mi fa vomitare.


----------



## void (15 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Ho deciso di prendere tempo. Sono andato via da casa e mi son trasferito nella casa in montagna. Son partito alle prime ore dell'alba come un ladro, senza salutare, cosa che mi ha fatto notare mio padre con cui lavoro. Decine di telefonate a cui non ho risposto da parte di mia madre. Ho risposto solo a mio padre che mi pregava di risponderle e di spiegarli il perchè di quell'atteggiamento. Ho spiegato che avevo bisogno di star solo. Tra 4 mesi mi dovrei sposare ed il solo pensiero che mia madre mi debba portale all'altare mi fa vomitare.


Penso che tua madre abbia capito che qualcosa sai. 

Se vuoi bene a tuo padre, respira, torna a casa e parla con tua madre. Se fai scoppiare la bomba in questo modo, senza sapere niente di quello che c'è dietro, ti prendi la responsabilità di decidere il destino di due persone, responsabilità che deriva da un diritto che tu non hai.

Se tuo padre deve saperlo, sarà da tua madre non da te. E lei dovrà scegliere liberamente. Credimi, la peggior cosa che puoi fare a tuo padre è informarlo tu. Soprattutto in questo modo. Se gli vuoi davvero bene pensaci.

Comunque sei grande e in grado di decidere da solo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Ho deciso di prendere tempo. Sono andato via da casa e mi son trasferito nella casa in montagna. Son partito alle prime ore dell'alba come un ladro, senza salutare, cosa che mi ha fatto notare mio padre con cui lavoro. Decine di telefonate a cui non ho risposto da parte di mia madre. Ho risposto solo a mio padre che mi pregava di risponderle e di spiegarli il perchè di quell'atteggiamento. Ho spiegato che avevo bisogno di star solo. Tra 4 mesi mi dovrei sposare ed il solo pensiero che mia madre mi debba portale all'altare mi fa vomitare.


non ho letto tutto però,  Non è stata una gran mossa scappare, solleverai e farsi saltare fuori la verità.
Credo che sia meglio che tu ne parli con tua mamma , a questo punto è l'unica soluzione. Poi troverete un modo per affrontare la cosa. Capisco che è un segreto scomodo e pesante per un figlio. Ma devi dare a lei la responsabilità di questa cosa. Devi metterla al corrente della scoperta, quello che stai facendo provoca ulteriore dolore a chi non lo merita


----------



## HP72 (15 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se non c'entra nulla trombare o meno, sono d'accordo con te
> 
> Devi sapere che io sono praticamente l'unico qui dentro, il quale sostiene che scrivere in un posto come questo, con questo tema, e intrecciando fatalmente relazioni con altri/e costituisce a tutti gli effetti tradimento completo.
> 
> ...


Non è tanto il nascondere parti di me che io considero tradimento, un conto è che parte della propria vita sia riservata anche alle persone con cui conviviamo, altro è nascondere aspetti legati all'affettività rivolta fuori dalla coppia ad un altro uomo/donna
Inutile negarlo, è più difficile essere gelosi di un forum rispetto che esserlo di un collega di lavoro 
Dopodiché ti do ragione ... si può tradire con il lavoro, con i figli e anche con il volontariato se facciamo queste attività solo per di sottrarci alla "vita di coppia"


----------



## Loser (15 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Ho deciso di prendere tempo. Sono andato via da casa e mi son trasferito nella casa in montagna. Son partito alle prime ore dell'alba come un ladro, senza salutare, cosa che mi ha fatto notare mio padre con cui lavoro. Decine di telefonate a cui non ho risposto da parte di mia madre. Ho risposto solo a mio padre che mi pregava di risponderle e di spiegarli il perchè di quell'atteggiamento. Ho spiegato che avevo bisogno di star solo. Tra 4 mesi mi dovrei sposare ed il solo pensiero che mia madre mi debba portale all'altare mi fa vomitare.


Per quanto spiacevole possa essere la situazione, secondo me stai sragionando.

Non sei un ragazzino ma un adulto. Mantieni la calma che non è morto nessuno.

Fatti una bella camminata nel bosco in montagna, respira aria buona e cerca di placare la rabbia che ti arde dentro. Se l'istinto è quello di farla uscire, assecondalo e sfogala pure, urla, sbraita nel bosco, corri per i campi fino a che non ti manca il fiato. Cerca di buttare fuori quella bestia di fuoco che ti si è creata dentro. Ma non ascoltarla, sarà di sicuro una cattiva consigliera.

Quando ti sarai calmato, spero davvero (per te) che capirai che fare un casino della madonna per questa storia non può che danneggiare tutti, tuo padre compreso. 
Cerca di riacquistare, in tempi brevi, un minimo di calma interiore e poi parla con tua madre. Se vi volete bene vedrai che tutto andrà per il meglio.

Ricordati, ciò che non ammazza rende più forti.

In bocca al lupo!


----------



## HP72 (15 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Ho deciso di prendere tempo. Sono andato via da casa e mi son trasferito nella casa in montagna. Son partito alle prime ore dell'alba come un ladro, senza salutare, cosa che mi ha fatto notare mio padre con cui lavoro. Decine di telefonate a cui non ho risposto da parte di mia madre. Ho risposto solo a mio padre che mi pregava di risponderle e di spiegarli il perchè di quell'atteggiamento. Ho spiegato che avevo bisogno di star solo. Tra 4 mesi mi dovrei sposare ed il solo pensiero che mia madre mi debba portale all'altare mi fa vomitare.


Mi permetto di accodarmi ai consigli degli altri, parlane con lei e cerca di mantenerti distaccato anche se sarà durissima riuscire a farlo
Se non riesci a farlo per tua madre fallo per tuo padre, non si merita di venirlo a sapere da te, sarebbe un'ulteriore "umiliazione" (non mi viene termine migliore, scusami) per lui
Se ne parli con tua madre certamente qualcosa succederà e dovrà a sua volta agire
Procedi un passo alla volta, respira e fai un passo alla volta
Ciao.


----------



## patroclo (15 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Ho deciso di prendere tempo. Sono andato via da casa e mi son trasferito nella casa in montagna. Son partito alle prime ore dell'alba come un ladro, senza salutare, cosa che mi ha fatto notare mio padre con cui lavoro. Decine di telefonate a cui non ho risposto da parte di mia madre. Ho risposto solo a mio padre che mi pregava di risponderle e di spiegarli il perchè di quell'atteggiamento. Ho spiegato che avevo bisogno di star solo. Tra 4 mesi mi dovrei sposare ed il solo pensiero che mia madre mi debba portale all'altare mi fa vomitare.


....ma scusa, tua madre è stata una cattiva madre fino adesso?

Ormai con la tua fuga avrai probabilmente fatto scoppiare tutto, torna a casa e datti una calmata e poi magari ragiona (con calma) con lei.....


----------



## Cuore2018 (15 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Ho scoperto che mia madre tradisce mio padre, sto scoppiando. Ho parlato con la mia ragazza di quanto so e mi ha detto di lasciar perdere, che non sono fatti miei. Ho risposto che sono anche fatti miei, sono il figlio. Ho voglia di spaccare tutto. Sto pensando di parlare con mio padre, non si merita questo trattamento. Si è sempre spaccato la schiena per accontentarla. Ora la odio.
> Sono due giorni che mi chiede che cosa ho ed io rispondo sgarbato lasciami stare.
> Secondo voi devo lasciar correre o sputtanarla?


Ciao. Innanzitutto mi spiace per te, perché immagino lo shock che avrai provato, vista anche la discrepanza tra gli insegnamenti di tua madre e i suoi comportamenti reali.

Sei finito in una situazione complicata, perché non puoi fare finta di non sapere nulla e fregartene, di fatto adesso sono anche affari tuoi.

Ma al tempo stesso, intervenire nelle dinamiche di una coppia è pesante e potrebbe rendere le cose molto complicate. A maggior ragione se sono i tuoi genitori.

Penso che la cosa più giusta sarebbe parlare a cuore aperto con tua madre, non tanto per chiedere spiegazioni sulla sua vita di coppia (potrebbe non volerle dare, soprattutto a suo figlio), quanto per farle presente che da ora tu, tuo malgrado, sei una variabile della situazione di cui lei deve tenere conto. Che sei arrabbiato e deluso e che questa cosa non ti fa stare bene e rischia di rovinare i tuo rapporto con lei.

Ti auguro che un chiarimento tra voi possa almeno dare il via a una relazione un po' piú autentica tra voi e che ci sia uno spazio per avvicinarsi e, magari, capirsi un po' di più.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Non è tanto il nascondere parti di me che io considero tradimento, un conto è che parte della propria vita sia riservata anche alle persone con cui conviviamo, altro è nascondere aspetti legati all'affettività rivolta fuori dalla coppia ad un altro uomo/donna
> Inutile negarlo, è più difficile essere gelosi di un forum rispetto che esserlo di un collega di lavoro
> Dopodiché ti do ragione ... si può tradire con il lavoro, con i figli e anche con il volontariato se facciamo queste attività solo per di sottrarci alla "vita di coppia"


Sai.. la questione è Spinosa

Perché se si è "coppia" le parti "riservate" (e qui faccio io il burocrate della coppia) andrebbero "concordate"

Sennò io di mia sponte DECIDO che questa parte NO.. non fa parte Delle cose di coppia, e quindi va benissimo che me la gioco da me

E all'altra? Andrà bene?
E chissene.. io ho deciso da me e va bene così

Peccato che nell'ambito relazionale, tipo questo forum, potrei sviluppare confidenza, amicizia (questo viene prudentemente emarginato anche da chi si considera "a posto)

Io posso dirti che se MIA moglie scrivesse qui a mia insaputa, interagendo anche privatamente, io lo considererei un fatto molto grave, a livello di cose "riservate" e "non considerate" parte della coppia

E se lei lo scoprisse di me farebbe benissimo a considerarsi molto incazzata con me

Quindi il filo è sottile, e il confine labile

Ovviamente si "convenziona" che finché non c'è cazzo dentro figa è tutto regolare

Ma è una convenzione come un'altra

Rassicurante, forse

Materiale

È come quello che insulta e augura ogni male, però se non mette le mani addosso, allora è bravo

Io ho parametri meno convenzionali


----------



## HP72 (15 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sai.. la questione è Spinosa
> 
> Perché se si è "coppia" le parti "riservate" (e qui faccio io il burocrate della coppia) andrebbero "concordate"
> 
> ...


Concordo ...


----------



## Mariben (15 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché non ti piace parlare di te?
> 
> Sono curioso...
> 
> ...





HP72 ha detto:


> Mi permetto di accodarmi ai consigli degli altri, parlane con lei e cerca di mantenerti distaccato anche se sarà durissima riuscire a farlo
> Se non riesci a farlo per tua madre fallo per tuo padre, non si merita di venirlo a sapere da te, sarebbe un'ulteriore "umiliazione" (non mi viene termine migliore, scusami) per lui
> Se ne parli con tua madre certamente qualcosa succederà e dovrà a sua volta agire
> Procedi un passo alla volta, respira e fai un passo alla volta
> Ciao.


Quoto tutto


----------



## insane (15 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Tra 4 mesi mi dovrei sposare ed il solo pensiero che mia madre mi debba portale all'altare mi fa vomitare.


Se rimani ancora qualche giorno qua cambi idea


----------



## Mat78 (15 Maggio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Se rimani ancora qualche giorno qua cambi idea


 no no si sposa sapendo che dovrà perdonare un eventuale tradimento perché se sua moglie l'ha fatto è per colpa sua


----------



## oriente70 (15 Maggio 2018)

Che cattivi


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Ho deciso di prendere tempo. Sono andato via da casa e mi son trasferito nella casa in montagna. Son partito alle prime ore dell'alba come un ladro, senza salutare, cosa che mi ha fatto notare mio padre con cui lavoro. Decine di telefonate a cui non ho risposto da parte di mia madre. Ho risposto solo a mio padre che mi pregava di risponderle e di spiegarli il perchè di quell'atteggiamento. Ho spiegato che avevo bisogno di star solo. Tra 4 mesi mi dovrei sposare ed il solo pensiero che mia madre mi debba portale all'altare mi fa vomitare.


Rimanda il matrimonio. Se non reggi una cosa del genere come pensi di reggere una famiglia?


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Fidati non ho nulla da rosicare. Non sono il tipo e sopratutto non ho nulla dà imparare da te ne da "invidiare" che poi tu ci sappia fare bisognerebbe parlare con tutte le tue donne


Finché mi richiamano tendo a dare per buona l'opzione che ci sappia fare


----------



## Lorella (15 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Ho deciso di prendere tempo. Sono andato via da casa e mi son trasferito nella casa in montagna. Son partito alle prime ore dell'alba come un ladro, senza salutare, cosa che mi ha fatto notare mio padre con cui lavoro. Decine di telefonate a cui non ho risposto da parte di mia madre. Ho risposto solo a mio padre che mi pregava di risponderle e di spiegarli il perchè di quell'atteggiamento. Ho spiegato che avevo bisogno di star solo. Tra 4 mesi mi dovrei sposare ed il solo pensiero che mia madre mi debba portale all'altare mi fa vomitare.


Figlio, capisco la tua rabbia e lo sconcerto. Ma la rabbia non ti porterà da nessuna parte. Se intendi affrontare la situazione, devi cercare di calmarti e, se la bomba non è ancora scoppiata per il tuo repentino allontanamento, parlare con tua madre. Senza aggredirla. Se tuo padre non sa niente, non coinvolgerlo. Magari è stata una breve parentesi che si conclude. Ripeto, posso capirti, ma le questioni di coppia le devono risolvere loro. A te in questo momento sembra assurdo che la persona che ti ha educato a certi valori, possa aver fatto una cosa simile. Ma lei è un essere umano, cerca di non dimenticarlo. Non rovinare questo periodo precedente il tuo matrimonio covando rabbia, tu e la tua ragazza avete il diritto di essere sereni. Ti auguro ogni bene, Figlio


----------



## Mat78 (15 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Finché mi richiamano tendo a dare per buona l'opzione che ci sappia fare


Magari ti richiamano perché sei l'unico che ha il coraggio di scoparsele e quindi devono per forza di cose accontentarsi.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Magari ti richiamano perché sei l'unico che ha il coraggio di scoparsele e quindi devono per forza di cose accontentarsi.


E meno male che non sei uno che rosica :rotfl:


----------



## Mat78 (15 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E meno male che non sei uno che rosica :rotfl:


E chi rosica ti sto dando una eventuale spiegazione è giustificazione


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E chi rosica ti sto dando una eventuale spiegazione è giustificazione


I latini dicevano excusatio non petita accusatio manifesta poi fai te


----------



## Figlio (15 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Rimanda il matrimonio. Se non reggi una cosa del genere come pensi di reggere una famiglia?


Ci sto pensando seriamente, anzi, quasi sicuramente mando a monte tutto.


----------



## Figlio (15 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Ciao. Innanzitutto mi spiace per te, perché immagino lo shock che avrai provato, vista anche la discrepanza tra gli insegnamenti di tua madre e i suoi comportamenti reali.
> 
> Sei finito in una situazione complicata, perché non puoi fare finta di non sapere nulla e fregartene, di fatto adesso sono anche affari tuoi.
> 
> ...


Per ora non la voglio vedere nemmeno dipinta.


----------



## Figlio (15 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....ma scusa, tua madre è stata una cattiva madre fino adesso?
> 
> Ormai con la tua fuga avrai probabilmente fatto scoppiare tutto, torna a casa e datti una calmata e poi magari ragiona (con calma) con lei.....


Per ora mi è impossibile


----------



## Figlio (15 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non ho letto tutto però,  Non è stata una gran mossa scappare, solleverai e farsi saltare fuori la verità.
> Credo che sia meglio che tu ne parli con tua mamma , a questo punto è l'unica soluzione. Poi troverete un modo per affrontare la cosa. Capisco che è un segreto scomodo e pesante per un figlio. Ma devi dare a lei la responsabilità di questa cosa. Devi metterla al corrente della scoperta, quello che stai facendo provoca ulteriore dolore a chi non lo merita


Io non lo volevo questo fardello mi ci ha scaraventato dentro. Potevo essere da un altra parte? Invece no ero li, l'ho vista. Poteva andare a farsi i cazzi suoi da un altra parte?! Ma quello che proprio non sopporto e che la merda che era con lei è un concorrente di mio padre a cui alle volte ha fatto anche dei grossi favori. Gran figlio di puttana.


----------



## Moni (15 Maggio 2018)

Scusate ma a me puzza di tradito che vuole dimostrare su di un forum  la sofferenza che scatena un tradimento se mai ce ne fosse bisogno ecc ecc.
stento a credere che un uomo di 26 e dico 26 anni reagisca così 

Davvero con tutta la buona volontà mi pare una reazione esagerata credo che nessun figlio potrebbe affrontare la cosa in questo modo 
una madre che si sarà presa cura di lui lo avrà cresciuto amato protetto coccolato spronato fatto sicuro sacrifici .. O c'è sotto qualcos'altro o dubito dell' esistenza di un personaggio simile che si eriga a giudice così severo 
Non parliamo di un ragazzino ma di un uomo ..

Bah a me puzza ma a voi no? Sono io così malpensante ?


----------



## Moni (15 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Ci sto pensando seriamente, anzi, quasi sicuramente mando a monte tutto.


Ok fake


----------



## ipazia (15 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Ho scoperto che mia madre tradisce mio padre, sto scoppiando. Ho parlato con la mia ragazza di quanto so e mi ha detto di lasciar perdere, che non sono fatti miei. Ho risposto che sono anche fatti miei, sono il figlio. Ho voglia di spaccare tutto. Sto pensando di parlare con mio padre, non si merita questo trattamento. Si è sempre spaccato la schiena per accontentarla. Ora la odio.
> Sono due giorni che mi chiede che cosa ho ed io rispondo sgarbato lasciami stare.
> Secondo voi devo lasciar correre o sputtanarla?


Sei in una brutta situazione, mi dispiace. 

Comunque la si metta, qualcosa dovrai lasciare sul tavolo. 

Se non parli, tradisci tuo padre. 
Se parli, tradisci tua madre. (e al netto del fatto che adesso sei incazzato e deluso, non è una di quelle cose che non lasciano segni). 
Se taci e decidi di tenerti tutto dentro, il rapporto con tua madre sarà risolto unilateralmente e solo sulla base di tuoi giudizi personali incompleti di fatti che necessariamente non puoi sapere (sei figlio, e immagino non sia uso nella tua famiglia il fare confidenza sull'erotismo di coppia dei tuoi genitori) e il rapporto con tuo padre anche, perchè per quanto tu possa fare finta di nulla tu adesso sai quello che prima non sapevi. 

Non puoi neanche fingere con te stesso di non sapere. Perchè sai. 
E negheresti a te stesso le emozioni che stai vivendo adesso e una parte di realtà che c'era anche quando tu non la sapevi, ma non sapendola, non esisteva per te. 

Parlare con tuo padre significa prenderti tu sulle spalle le responsabilità di tua madre. Destituendola dalle sue responsabilità di donna con tuo padre - uomo-. 

Parlare con tua madre significa essere pronto ad ascoltare qualcosa che forse non vorresti sentire. Su tua madre e su tuo padre. E ti assumeresti la responsabilità di tuo padre, destituendolo dal suo ruolo di uomo con tua madre - donna-. 

Tu sei figlio. E credo che l'unico consiglio valido sia ricordarti che sei figlio. 

E forse, partendo dal presupposto che qualcosa è morto, una via è esprimere a tua madre quello che stai vivendo. 
Non per ricattarla. Non per ottenere qualcosa da lei. Non per costringerla a fare qualcosa che TU ritieni giusto per lei. 
Ma solo ed esclusivamente per condividere con lei. 

E fai attenzione, cerca di non assumerti ruoli che non sono tuoi. Ha un prezzo non indifferente sulla lunga distanza. 

A 26 anni hai comunque, in teoria, tutti gli strumenti che ti servono per fare i conti con il fatto che la vita non è mai come te la aspettavi tu. 
Anche se forse adesso, quello che sbraita, è il bambino deluso e spaventato che vorrebbe che niente di tutto questo esistesse.


----------



## Figlio (15 Maggio 2018)

Forse è meglio che spieghi meglio il tutto.
Io è mio padre abbiamo una società di costruzioni, Ingegnere lui Architetto io. A quel pezzo di merda abbiamo prestato degli escavatori perchè i suoi erano impegnati da un altra parte, non gli abbiamo fatto pagare nemmeno il noleggio. Adesso dovremo lottizzare una zona di pregio in una famosa località marina, dove dovremo costruire una serie di villette a schiera. Questo terreno fa gola anche a lui e non vorrei che mia madre abbia spifferato qualcosa. Se fosse così per mio padre sarebbe la fine.


----------



## ipazia (15 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Scusate ma a me puzza di tradito che vuole dimostrare su di un forum  la sofferenza che scatena un tradimento se mai ce ne fosse bisogno ecc ecc.
> stento a credere che un uomo di 26 e dico 26 anni reagisca così
> 
> Davvero con tutta la buona volontà mi pare una reazione esagerata credo che nessun figlio potrebbe affrontare la cosa in questo modo
> ...


Mah...una situazione del genere, riporta a galla il bambino. 

L'uomo arriverà poi. Se c'è.

E poi si vedrà che uomo è. 
Ci sono uomini, traditi, che queste reazioni, le hanno con le mogli. 

Se è un fake...vabbè. 
In ogni caso, inventare una storia, è comunque narrarsi. Anche se si narra quella di qualcun altro. 

Non pensi?


----------



## Figlio (15 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Scusate ma a me puzza di tradito che vuole dimostrare su di un forum  la sofferenza che scatena un tradimento se mai ce ne fosse bisogno ecc ecc.
> stento a credere che un uomo di 26 e dico 26 anni reagisca così
> 
> Davvero con tutta la buona volontà mi pare una reazione esagerata credo che nessun figlio potrebbe affrontare la cosa in questo modo
> ...


Ecco, siccome sono un fake non perdere tempo in questa discussione, puoi tranquillamente rispondere a tutte le altre, non perderci tempo. Anzi, mi rivolgo anche tutti gli altri, se credete sia una storia fake lasciate perdere.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Maggio 2018)

Se pensi che tua madre sta tramando  contro tuo padre ... Avvisalo


----------



## farmer (15 Maggio 2018)

La situazione è molto complicata,certo che stando lì in silenzio non risolvi nulla ne per il matrimonio ne per l'impresa, parla e fai uscire la cosa, prima però parlerei con tua madre. Se non ce la fai avvisa tuo padre. Tu che conosci tua madre, oltre al tradimento farebbe una bastardata simile? O,secondo te, è l'altro il bastardo che circurebbe tua madre?


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Forse è meglio che spieghi meglio il tutto.
> Io è mio padre abbiamo una società di costruzioni, Ingegnere lui Architetto io. A quel pezzo di merda abbiamo prestato degli escavatori perchè i suoi erano impegnati da un altra parte, non gli abbiamo fatto pagare nemmeno il noleggio. Adesso dovremo lottizzare una zona di pregio in una famosa località marina, dove dovremo costruire una serie di villette a schiera. Questo terreno fa gola anche a lui e non vorrei che mia madre abbia spifferato qualcosa. Se fosse così per mio padre sarebbe la fine.


ragione di più per parlarle è farla decidere da che parte stare


----------



## oriente70 (15 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ragione di più per parlarle è farla decidere da che parte stare


Certo che una che va in vacanza con il concorrente del marito è stupenda... pensa te come è cotta ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Certo che una che va in vacanza con il concorrente del marito è stupenda... pensa te come è cotta ...


 non ho letto tutto, poi guardo meglio.


----------



## Figlio (15 Maggio 2018)

Ho da qualche minuto finito di parlare al telefono con mio padre e la domanda è sempre la stessa cosa sta succedendo perchè mi sto comportando così. Faccio una fatica immane a trattenermi. Dice che mia madre non fa altro che piangere, lui chiede a lei chiede se sa qualcosa ma lei risponde di no. Ed è per questo che sono incazzato nero che gli dicesse le cose come stanno e vaffanculo.


----------



## danny (15 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Scusate ma a me puzza di tradito che vuole dimostrare su di un forum  la sofferenza che scatena un tradimento se mai ce ne fosse bisogno ecc ecc.
> stento a credere che un uomo di 26 e dico 26 anni reagisca così
> 
> Davvero con tutta la buona volontà mi pare una reazione esagerata credo che nessun figlio potrebbe affrontare la cosa in questo modo
> ...


No, puzza anche a me.
A meno che sotto sotto non covi un complesso edipico in Figlio.
Io gli consiglio una visita da uno psicologo: se è reale in tutte le sue parti comunque ha subito un trauma che deve superare. Ha una reazione eccessiva per la sua età.


----------



## Moni (15 Maggio 2018)

Se sei vero stai solo arrecando del dolore inutile ad entrambi i tuoi genitori 
Se penso all amore di un genitore per un figlio  alle paure fatiche sacrifici che si prova nel crescere un figlio be  i tuoi genitori entrambi mi fanno una  gran pena

Non puoi sapere nulla della loro vita di coppia sentimentale sfera sessuale (se c'è ancora  ) cosa è successo in passato cosa hanno superato che percorso di coppia hanno vissuto  e ti stai comportando come un bimbo capriccioso 
La famiglia e una cosa la coppia loro in quanto uomo e donna un altro 
Così come un genitore non è padrone della vita o delle scelte di un figlio anche qnd ne è amareggiato così deve essere per te

Non giudicare senza aver indossato i suoi panni 

Per me inconcepibile io anche avessi scoperto mai mi sarei permessa e quando crescerai un po forse potrai capire 

Si torna bambini un paio di ciufoli il turbamento non giustifica questo atteggiamento io non lo accetterei neppure come  genitore tradito


----------



## Moni (15 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Forse è meglio che spieghi meglio il tutto.
> Io è mio padre abbiamo una società di costruzioni, Ingegnere lui Architetto io. A quel pezzo di merda abbiamo prestato degli escavatori perchè i suoi erano impegnati da un altra parte, non gli abbiamo fatto pagare nemmeno il noleggio. Adesso dovremo lottizzare una zona di pregio in una famosa località marina, dove dovremo costruire una serie di villette a schiera. Questo terreno fa gola anche a lui e non vorrei che mia madre abbia spifferato qualcosa. Se fosse così per mio padre sarebbe la fine.


Allora se è tutto vero che mi pare  la trama di un film e va be parla con lei se pensi che potrebbe arrivare a tanto ma ripeto sembra una soap opera


----------



## Moni (15 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No, puzza anche a me.
> A meno che sotto sotto non covi un complesso edipico in Figlio.
> Io gli consiglio una visita da uno psicologo: se è reale in tutte le sue parti comunque ha subito un trauma che deve superare. Ha una reazione eccessiva per la sua età.


Penso uguale 
Il complesso è davvero forte nel caso

Poi adesso si sono aggiunti altri particolari 
Mah ..


----------



## Figlio (15 Maggio 2018)

Moni ti ho già risposto in precedenza
Danny, ma di che cazzo stai farfugliando. Fai il tuo mestiere che sicuramente la fai benissimo.
Comunque grazie a tutti.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Moni ti ho già risposto in precedenza
> Danny, ma di che cazzo stai farfugliando. Fai il tuo mestiere che sicuramente la fai benissimo.
> Comunque grazie a tutti.


Prego, ma...

Punti di vista ne hai avuti, ma...

Pare che la tua necessità sia quella di affermare qui dentro soltanto che tua madre è una merda di madre di donna, di zia..etc...

Benissimo, lo hai fatto.

Ma dopo..? Che succede?

Qui non è che ti danno una mamma nuova, eh?

E adesso ...che si fa?

Cerchi qualche mamma traditrice qui dentro da coprire di insulti?

Chiedi il menù in amministrazione, e accomodati


----------



## Mariben (15 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Prego, ma...
> 
> Punti di vista ne hai avuti, ma...
> 
> ...




 se non è un fake è comunque indifendibile... buona fortuna @ figlio che tu sia vero o meno
Ho 3 figli e chi più chi meno mi ha dato da fare, preoccupata e occupata ma mai nessuno di loro si è mai permesso tanto, nemmeno quando ho tradito e poi lasciato il loro padre
sono una mamma non una santa.


----------



## Galaxy (16 Maggio 2018)

Fai la cosa che ritieni più giusta! Non devi vivere di rimpianti 

Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## farmer (16 Maggio 2018)

Comunque devi parlare con tua madre,che ti piaccia o no, è devi farlo il più presto possibile. Certo ti capisco che tu abbia colto tua madre in flagrante con un vostro concorrente ( nemico ) è  devastante. Si deve considerare che lei non ha tradito con un tipo conosciuto in palestra, in spiaggia, in discoteca ecc. No, ha tradito con un conoscente di famiglia, cui si fa buon viso per il quieto vivere, ma lo si guarda in cargnesco perché sai che come ti giri te lo mette nel......praticamente è uno da tenere alla larga. Lei non ha tradito solo il marito in sé, ha tradito la famiglia, il lavoro e la fiducia di marito e figlio. Figlio non è scosso solo per il tradimento coniugale, ma perché tradito lui stesso, cadere fra le braccia del "nemico" di famiglie è una doppia pugnalata, imperdonabile secondo me. ...Figlio non scappare da qui, ascolta cosa ti diciamo e poi valuta. ...tu hai bisogno di aiuto


----------



## Rosarose (16 Maggio 2018)

*La mia esperienza*

Io ti racconterò quello che mi è successo. Avevo circa 24 anni vivevo ancora a casa dei miei genitori, quando ho cominciato ad avere seri sospetti che mio padre tradisse mia madre..usciva spesso senza dire dove andasse, stando fuori parecchio...aveva un atteggiamento " strano" sfuggente e misterioso...vedevo però mia madre serena e non preoccupata. ... ho cominciato ad indagare...ma mi stavo solo facendo del male..
Ho deciso allora di lasciare perdere, non ho parlato ne' con mio padre ne' con mia madre, mi sono tenuta tutto dentro pensando appunto che in fondo non competesse a me entrare nelle loro dinamiche di coppia!!
Bene i miei genitori hanno festeggiato i 50 anni di matrimonio....e sono stati ( mio padre non c'è più ) una coppia ai miei occhi unita, pur nelle numerose differenze, ma cosa più importante ho capito che mia madre non avrebbe voluto sapere....
Spero ti possa aiutare...


----------



## oriente70 (16 Maggio 2018)

Una domanda te hai tua madre che forse mina il futuro tuo e di tuo padre .. e te vai in montagna??
Ma poi perché se hai 26 anni dovrebbero  disperarsi perché stai fuori casa ??


----------



## Figlio (16 Maggio 2018)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Io ti racconterò quello che mi è successo. Avevo circa 24 anni vivevo ancora a casa dei miei genitori, quando ho cominciato ad avere seri sospetti che mio padre tradisse mia madre..usciva spesso senza dire dove andasse, stando fuori parecchio...aveva un atteggiamento " strano" sfuggente e misterioso...vedevo però mia madre serena e non preoccupata. ... ho cominciato ad indagare...ma mi stavo solo facendo del male..
> Ho deciso allora di lasciare perdere, non ho parlato ne' con mio padre ne' con mia madre, mi sono tenuta tutto dentro pensando appunto che in fondo non competesse a me entrare nelle loro dinamiche di coppia!!
> Bene i miei genitori hanno festeggiato i 50 anni di matrimonio....e sono stati ( mio padre non c'è più ) una coppia ai miei occhi unita, pur nelle numerose differenze, ma cosa più importante ho capito che mia madre non avrebbe voluto sapere....
> Spero ti possa aiutare...


Ciao,io però non ho indagato e ne lo facendo.


----------



## Figlio (16 Maggio 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Comunque devi parlare con tua madre,che ti piaccia o no, è devi farlo il più presto possibile. Certo ti capisco che tu abbia colto tua madre in flagrante con un vostro concorrente ( nemico ) è  devastante. Si deve considerare che lei non ha tradito con un tipo conosciuto in palestra, in spiaggia, in discoteca ecc. No, ha tradito con un conoscente di famiglia, cui si fa buon viso per il quieto vivere, ma lo si guarda in cargnesco perché sai che come ti giri te lo mette nel......praticamente è uno da tenere alla larga. Lei non ha tradito solo il marito in sé, ha tradito la famiglia, il lavoro e la fiducia di marito e figlio. Figlio non è scosso solo per il tradimento coniugale, ma perché tradito lui stesso, cadere fra le braccia del "nemico" di famiglie è una doppia pugnalata, imperdonabile secondo me. ...Figlio non scappare da qui, ascolta cosa ti diciamo e poi valuta. ...tu hai bisogno di aiuto


Hai centrato l'obbiettivo.


----------



## danny (16 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Moni ti ho già risposto in precedenza
> Danny, ma di che cazzo stai farfugliando. Fai il tuo mestiere che sicuramente la fai benissimo.
> Comunque grazie a tutti.


No, sei tu che non ascolti.
Cazzo vieni su un forum a chiedere consigli quando vuoi invece solo la sentenza di condanna per tua madre, ripeto, tua madre!
Se questo tuo comportamento lo giudichi equilibrato, dal di fuori appare tutt'altro, tanto che non sembri neppure credibile.
Ascolta quello che ti hanno detto la stragrande maggioranza delle persone qui dentro, e se hai qualche problema in seguito alla scoperta come stai palesando chiedi consulto a uno psicologo che ti sappia aiutare, ma evita colpi di testa come quello che hai fatto andandotene via.
Comportamenti come il tuo possono produrre danni seri e non ne sei neppure consapevole.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Questo terreno fa gola anche a lui e non vorrei che mia madre abbia spifferato qualcosa. Se fosse così per mio padre sarebbe la fine.


Alza il culo e parla con tua madre. Per queste cose non si scappa in montagna. La fregna de mamma sticazzi. Sono soldi.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Certo che una che va in vacanza con il concorrente del marito è stupenda... pensa te come è cotta ...


E chi ti dice che lui non l'abbia intortata per Puntare al malloppo? Io ci campo in mezzo a storie così


----------



## oriente70 (16 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E chi ti dice che lui non l'abbia intortata per Puntare al malloppo? Io ci campo in mezzo a storie così


Appunto.. e lui sta in montagna ...


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Appunto.. e lui sta in montagna ...


Figurati sfondi una porta aperta


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Hai centrato l'obbiettivo.


aprile gli occhi, potrebbe essere anche un'azione mirata del vostro concorrente e lei crede in un nuovo amore.


----------



## Frithurik (16 Maggio 2018)

Prima di dare morali mettetevi nei suoi panni, ognuno interagisce come meglio crede.
Questo non e' un ragazzo a 26 anni si e' uomini, leggo piu' che incazzatura ,disperazione in questo "ragazzo", d'accordo parlane con tua madre , una doppia traditrice sia nei confronti del sentimento che sugli interessi del padre.(famiglia).
Se tua madre non vuole saperne parla con tuo padre, salva il salvabile, prima o poi si verra' a sapere , la famiglia e' gia' distrutta.
Qualcuno dice che e' un fake non credo.


----------



## Lorella (16 Maggio 2018)

Infatti! Avendo ora letto chi è l'amante, potrebbe essere una manovra pianificata ad arte per assestare un colpo basso ai concorrenti. Urge chiarimento


----------



## Mariben (16 Maggio 2018)

A parte la rabbia di Figlio on è chiaro nulla di questa storia a partire dalle scarse informazioni frammentate e date con il contagocce 
Tipo come ha scoperto la presunta  tresca della mamma se era inequivocabile la scena da lui vista ecc


----------



## Skorpio (16 Maggio 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Comunque devi parlare con tua madre,che ti piaccia o no, è devi farlo il più presto possibile. Certo ti capisco che tu abbia colto tua madre in flagrante con un vostro concorrente ( nemico ) è  devastante. Si deve considerare che lei non ha tradito con un tipo conosciuto in palestra, in spiaggia, in discoteca ecc. No, ha tradito con un conoscente di famiglia, cui si fa buon viso per il quieto vivere, ma lo si guarda in cargnesco perché sai che come ti giri te lo mette nel......praticamente è uno da tenere alla larga. Lei non ha tradito solo il marito in sé, ha tradito la famiglia, il lavoro e la fiducia di marito e figlio. Figlio non è scosso solo per il tradimento coniugale, ma perché tradito lui stesso, cadere fra le braccia del "nemico" di famiglie è una doppia pugnalata, imperdonabile secondo me. ...Figlio non scappare da qui, ascolta cosa ti diciamo e poi valuta. ...tu hai bisogno di aiuto


Questi sono i cosiddetti "allegati" che nulla tolgono e nulla aggiungono a quello che è puro e semplice DESIDERIO

E il desiderio non ha pietà

Fosse stato un "amico" non andava bene uguale (questa merda, addirittura con l'amico)

Fosse stato un estraneo non andava bene (il primo coglione che passa)

Fosse stato il piccino di bottega non andava bene (col piccino di bottega .. che umiliazione!)

Fosse stato un anziano non andava bene (con un porco per giunta vecchio, sta stronza)

Fosse stato un ragazzo dell'età del figlio non andava bene (con uno della mia età, questa troia!!)

Non esistono le doppie pugnalate

E nemmeno la singola pugnalata. Per me

Nessuno vuol pugnalare nessuno, tutto il resto è fantasia

Esiste quello che non si vuol guardare.. ma esiste

Il desiderio.

E il desiderio, agito o soffocato, non ha pietà di nulla

E un "sentimento" che non gli appartiene proprio


----------



## farmer (16 Maggio 2018)

Guardiamo i fatti, qui non si tratta di amico, bottegaio, anziano ecc.qui si tratta di avere una tresca con il concorrente della azienda di famiglie dove ci lavorano e ci mettono la vita il padre e il figlio, con questa persona si fa buon viso agli occhi di tutti, ma la si considera quello che è: un nemico di cui non ti devi fidare e stare all 'occhio. Avere un azienda di famiglia in cui dai l"anima è come avere un altra moglie,è qualcosa di tuo che hai visto crescere e a cui hai partecipato alla crescita,in questo caso il tradimento è doppio è secondo me è imperdonabile, io ce l'ho un'azienda e capisco cosa si prova. Comunque il ragazzo deve parlare con la madre al più presto, condivido che fuggire peggiora le cose.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Maggio 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Guardiamo i fatti, qui non si tratta di amico, bottegaio, anziano ecc.qui si tratta di avere una tresca con il concorrente della azienda di famiglie dove ci lavorano e ci mettono la vita il padre e il figlio, con questa persona si fa buon viso agli occhi di tutti, ma la si considera quello che è: un nemico di cui non ti devi fidare e stare all 'occhio. Avere un azienda di famiglia in cui dai l"anima è come avere un altra moglie,è qualcosa di tuo che hai visto crescere e a cui hai partecipato alla crescita,in questo caso il tradimento è doppio è secondo me è imperdonabile, io ce l'ho un'azienda e capisco cosa si prova. Comunque il ragazzo deve parlare con la madre al più presto, condivido che fuggire peggiora le cose.


Ma sti cazzi del perdono. Pensasse ai soldi. Se il tipo ha intortato la mamma per mettere le mani sulla lottizzazione il ragazzo deve muoversi alla svelta


----------



## oriente70 (16 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma sti cazzi del perdono. Pensasse ai soldi. Se il tipo ha intortato la mamma per mettere le mani sulla lottizzazione il ragazzo deve muoversi alla svelta


Ma sta in montagna [emoji36][emoji36][emoji36]


----------



## Figlio (16 Maggio 2018)

Calmatevi un po tutti, io sono andato in montagna proprio per non mettermi nei casini, non so se mi spiego. Il fascicolo, i progetti ed il resto che non posso spiegarvi sono una parte con me ora e l'altra sta dal notaio. A mio padre ieri ho chiesto di non muoversi da solo per il progetto e di non portare lavoro a casa.


----------



## oriente70 (16 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Calmatevi un po tutti, io sono andato in montagna proprio per non mettermi nei casini, non so se mi spiego. Il fascicolo, i progetti ed il resto che non posso spiegarvi sono una parte con me ora e l'altra sta dal notaio. A mio padre ieri ho chiesto di non muoversi da solo per il progetto e di non portare lavoro a casa.


Si ma che ne sa di come la pensa tua madre


----------



## Figlio (16 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Si ma che ne sa di come la pensa tua madre


infatti non lo so. Verrò a saperlo al più presto, per adesso foglio sbollire.


----------



## oriente70 (16 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> infatti non lo so. Verrò a saperlo al più presto, per adesso foglio sbollire.


Io andrei a controllare... Ne vale anche il tuo futuro. Nella peggiore delle ipotesi


----------



## void (16 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Calmatevi un po tutti, io sono andato in montagna proprio per non mettermi nei casini, non so se mi spiego. Il fascicolo, i progetti ed il resto che non posso spiegarvi sono una parte con me ora e l'altra sta dal notaio. A mio padre ieri ho chiesto di non muoversi da solo per il progetto e di non portare lavoro a casa.


Guarda che qua l'unico che si deve calmare sei tu.

E dopo che ti sei calmato vai a casa, prendi tua madre andate in un posto tranquillo e parlale da uomo. 
O da figlio se da uomo non riesci a parlarle
Lasciando fuori tuo padre dai tuoi dubbi e dalle tue supposizioni, che restano tali finchè non li hai accertati, ma che possono fare tanto danno alla tua famiglia che tu nemmeno lo immagini.


----------



## Mariben (16 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Calmatevi un po tutti, io sono andato in montagna proprio per non mettermi nei casini, non so se mi spiego. Il fascicolo, i progetti ed il resto che non posso spiegarvi sono una parte con me ora e l'altra sta dal notaio. A mio padre ieri ho chiesto di non muoversi da solo per il progetto e di non portare lavoro a casa.


Noi siamo calmissimi tranquillo sei tu quello in preda al delirio pare
Davvero non si capisce molto dalle tue brevi e concise irruzioni.
Sembra una spy story e davvero stento a credere che tua mamma abbia improvvisamente deciso di mandare a puttane l' azienda di  famiglia  compreso i titolari. Ma lei oltre a ordire trame che fa nella vita ? Lavora anche lei , magari nell' azienda o se ne sta buona dietro i fornelli?
Ah e quanti anni hanno i tuoi?


----------



## farmer (16 Maggio 2018)

Quando li hai beccati erano in atteggiamenti inequivocabili oppure ti sei fatto un film tu?  Io continuo a pensare a tua madre,vuoi che non si renda conto che una relazione con quel tipo è pericolosissima,sia se si viene scoperti sia per la relazione stessa, proprio con il rivale in affari del marito, doppio tradimento! !!!e le conseguenze? Questo tipo se ha pelo sullo stomaco può servirsi di lei ricattandola,è in mano a lui. .......Ma vuoi che sia così sprovveduta?  O c'è dell'altro?


----------



## Figlio (16 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Noi siamo calmissimi tranquillo sei tu quello in preda al delirio pare
> Davvero non si capisce molto dalle tue brevi e concise irruzioni.
> Sembra una spy story e davvero stento a credere che tua mamma abbia improvvisamente deciso di mandare a puttane l' azienda di  famiglia  compreso i titolari. Ma lei oltre a ordire trame che fa nella vita ? Lavora anche lei , magari nell' azienda o se ne sta buona dietro i fornelli?
> Ah e quanti anni hanno i tuoi?


Sta a casa, ha lavorato finchè non sono arrivato io e non credo ordisca trame.


----------



## Figlio (16 Maggio 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Quando li hai beccati erano in atteggiamenti inequivocabili oppure ti sei fatto un film tu?  Io continuo a pensare a tua madre,vuoi che non si renda conto che una relazione con quel tipo è pericolosissima,sia se si viene scoperti sia per la relazione stessa, proprio con il rivale in affari del marito, doppio tradimento! !!!e le conseguenze? Questo tipo se ha pelo sullo stomaco può servirsi di lei ricattandola,è in mano a lui. .......Ma vuoi che sia così sprovveduta?  O c'è dell'altro?


Tu come lo definiresti passeggiare stando mano nella mano ed ogni tanto darsi dei baci?


----------



## Figlio (16 Maggio 2018)

Mezzora fa mio padre mi ha avvisato che mia madre è in viaggio per venire qua.


----------



## farmer (16 Maggio 2018)

Stai calmo e senti cosa ti dice, ma stai calmo


----------



## farmer (16 Maggio 2018)

Chiaritevi su tutto questa è l'occasione per farlo


----------



## oriente70 (16 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Tu come lo definiresti passeggiare stando mano nella mano ed ogni tanto darsi dei baci?


Che è innamorata ...


----------



## Figlio (16 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Che è innamorata ...


La stessa cosa che ho pensato io


----------



## oriente70 (16 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> La stessa cosa che ho pensato io


Prevedo  bei pianti ...


----------



## Mat78 (16 Maggio 2018)

Figlio preparati ad una serie di cazzate che ti racconterà ed alle solite scuse fotocopia che raccontano tutti i traditori.


----------



## insane (16 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Figlio preparati ad una serie di cazzate che ti racconterà ed alle solite scuse fotocopia che raccontano tutti i traditori.


Tra le quali ricordiamo gli evergreen:

"Non mi sentivo piu' apprezzata"
"La vita era diventata routinaria"
"Mi ha fatto provare cose che non provavo da tempo"
"Tuo padre era troppo concentrato sul lavoro"
"Mi rendo solo ora che ho fatto una cazzata"
"Lui per me non significa nulla"

O magari robe newage tipo

"Il mio spirito si e' sentito in sintonia con il suo"


----------



## void (16 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Figlio preparati ad una serie di cazzate che ti racconterà ed alle solite scuse fotocopia che raccontano tutti i traditori.


Mica è suo marito, è suo figlio, non gli deve ne scuse, ne spiegazioni, ne cazzate.

Solo un chiarimento.


----------



## Mat78 (16 Maggio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Tra le quali ricordiamo gli evergreen:
> 
> "Non mi sentivo piu' apprezzata"
> "La vita era diventata routinaria"
> ...


Già tutto esatto.


----------



## oriente70 (16 Maggio 2018)

Ma fra quanto arriva tua madre


----------



## Mat78 (16 Maggio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Mica è suo marito, è suo figlio, non gli deve ne scuse, ne spiegazioni, ne cazzate.
> 
> Solo un chiarimento.


Tu credi? Vedremo se sarà come hai scritto tu. Io ne dubito fortemente. Comunque le scuse e le spiegazioni le deve dare.


----------



## Mariben (16 Maggio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Mica è suo marito, è suo figlio, non gli deve ne scuse, ne spiegazioni, ne cazzate.
> 
> Solo un chiarimento.


Ma in effetti!!!!


----------



## Lorella (16 Maggio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Tra le quali ricordiamo gli evergreen:
> 
> "Non mi sentivo piu' apprezzata"
> "La vita era diventata routinaria"
> ...


Lo so che è assolutamente fuori luogo, e non vorrei offendere Figlio, ma mi hai fatto un sacco ridere! Con la citazione new age.....poi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e comunque, a malincuore, sottoscrivo il racconto delle ragioni


----------



## oriente70 (16 Maggio 2018)

Per me negherà tutto .. metterà in dubbio il figlio ..


----------



## Moni (16 Maggio 2018)

Ma scusate ma non si tratta del marito 
Mi sembra ci sia un transfer ma che diamine ripeto e'il figlio 
Per me rasenta la follia questo atteggiamento da analisi


----------



## oriente70 (16 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma scusate ma non si tratta del marito
> Mi sembra ci sia un transfer ma che diamine ripeto e'il figlio
> Per me rasenta la follia questo atteggiamento da analisi


E chi non è folle??


----------



## void (16 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Per me negherà tutto .. metterà in dubbio il figlio ..


Non avrebbe senso.

Cosi come non deve giustificazioni scuse o cazzate varie al figlio, non avrebbe senso negare.

Si nega al marito, se si ritiene di farlo; magari per difendersi da una separazione con addebito. Ma dal figlio lei può avere e temere solo un giudizio, che senso avrebbe negare se lui ha visto, nessuno.

Se lei sta andando li, è chiaro che ha capito la causa del comportamento di @_Figlio_, ha capito che lui sa qualcosa anche se non sa cosa.

Cosa siamo in grado di scatenare per quello che pensiamo essere un sentimento puro e sublime ed è invece, come osservava [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] solo desiderio. Desiderio di stare bene, desiderio di sentirsi desiderati. Desiderio che diventa irresistibile, dolorosa, mancanza di qualcuno.


----------



## oriente70 (16 Maggio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Non avrebbe senso.
> 
> Cosi come non deve giustificazioni scuse o cazzate varie al figlio, non avrebbe senso negare.
> 
> ...


Si può negare anche al figlio per portare via i soldi al coniuge... E non sarebbe la prima volta...


----------



## ipazia (16 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma scusate ma non si tratta del marito
> Mi sembra ci sia un transfer ma che diamine ripeto e'il figlio
> Per me rasenta la follia questo atteggiamento da analisi


Io sono curiosa di vedere che fa questa madre con suo figlio. 

E mi sta molto incuriosendo anche questo fatto per cui la madre si presuppone debba dare ad un figlio le stesse spiegazioni (più o meno del cazzo) che darebbe al suo uomo. 

Come se il fatto che siano entrambi maschi azzeri i ruoli. 

Per la verità mi fa anche strano che quasi nessuno dei maschi che scrive qui si sia immedesimato in un uomo che, in virtù dell'essere padre, sia destituito del suo essere uomo in relazione alla sua donna. 
Che è poi una delle storture per cui anche in caso di divorzio si considerano i doveri del padre ma non le esigenze dell'uomo (mi riferisco agli squilibri economici e materiali di cui proprio gli uomini, e giustamente secondo me, si lamentano). 

Sembra che l'uomo finisca per essere considerato la vittima di questa donna che è decerebrata, piuttosto imbecille e sguarnita e schiava dell'amore che la porterebbe a mandare a far fottere una azienda che da sostentamento pure a lei. 
Però. E anche questo è interessante. 
Come se lei fosse anche vittima quasi inconsapevole dell'uomo (l'altro) predatore che la sfrutta per i suoi interessi. Come una sorta di piccola bambina che alla fine deve essere difesa e protetta dai terribili predatori (maschi) che ci sono in giro. Una imbecille a cui l'amore fa perdere ogni lucidità e capacità di valutazione. 
L'alternativa è la rapace arpia. 

Non che sia impossibile eh, di stordite che scambiano pompini con amore è pieno il mondo, e anche di storditi per la verità...ma trovo molto interessante che sia stata immediatamente questa la "descrizione" di lei. 
Come di rapaci anche. 

E' molto interessante questo 3d per la verità. Ci sono dentro un sacco di archetipi.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma scusate ma non si tratta del marito
> Mi sembra ci sia un transfer ma che diamine ripeto e'il figlio
> Per me rasenta la follia questo atteggiamento da analisi


Secondo me non è detto.  Il fatto che ci siano i patrimoni di mezzo ha senso. Altro che transfer. A occhio saranno 6/7 milioni di roba.


----------



## oriente70 (16 Maggio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io sono curiosa di vedere che fa questa madre con suo figlio.
> 
> E mi sta molto incuriosendo anche questo fatto per cui la madre si presuppone debba dare ad un figlio le stesse spiegazioni (più o meno del cazzo) che darebbe al suo uomo.
> 
> ...


Il padre non sa nulla. 
Per farla finita subito sarebbe dovuto andare  vicino a loro e  applaudire  ... Un po' per la madre un po a ' l'altro per la riconoscenza dimostrata dopo che il cornuto gli ha fatto un favore...
E poi silenzio.... Sicuro avrebbe risolto subito ma no verso la madre ma verso l'altro...
E comunque la madre non sarebbe ne  la prima ne l'ultima persona che viene raggirata con false promesse ...


----------



## oriente70 (16 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Secondo me non è detto.  Il fatto che ci siano i patrimoni di mezzo ha senso. Altro che transfer. A occhio saranno 6/7 milioni di roba.


Dipende che zona ... Po esse pure di più...


----------



## disincantata (16 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Ci sto pensando seriamente, anzi, quasi sicuramente mando a monte tutto.



Questo e' assurdo.  Che colpe ha la tua fidanzara? 

E' appena sucesso, ci vuole  parecchio a digerire una cosa simile

Mia figlia aveva 22 anni, ha pianto molto quel giorno, coinvolta dall'altra purtroppo, davvero stronza a telefonare con lei in casa, e lo sapeva.  Poi  non c'era più verso   rivolgessei la parola a suo padre, si  no stop, e si innervosiva pure con me se mi scappava, abitudine, un tono  affettuoso verso mio marito, questo dopo mesi e mesi.Ci ha messo 2 anni a ricominciare a parlargli, e non ero certo io a volerlo, anzi, gia' dall'inizio le dicevo di cercare di capire e comportarsi come prima. 

Dopo 4 anni un giorno mi ha detto 'nonostante quello che ha fatto, sbagliando,  e' davvero bravo il papa', un tesoro di figlia. Da allora tutto bene tra loro. 

Un'altra, quella che lo avevo scoperto 3 anni prima e taciuto, apparentemente come prima, ma ha una storia particolare e un caratterino pepato, ed adora suo padre, ora piu'  che mai.  

Io capisco il tuo dramma, ma rifletti e cerca di non far pagare il tutto alla tua ragazza.

Parla con tua madre, con calma, o prima con un esperto di coppia, magari ti aiutra' a capire certe dinamiche. Non sconvolgere la tua vita.


----------



## ipazia (16 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Il padre non sa nulla.
> Per farla finita subito sarebbe dovuto andare  vicino a loro e  applaudire  ... Un po' per la madre un po a ' l'altro per la riconoscenza dimostrata dopo che il cornuto gli ha fatto un favore...
> E poi silenzio.... Sicuro avrebbe risolto subito ma no verso la madre ma verso l'altro...
> E comunque la madre non sarebbe ne  la prima ne l'ultima persona che viene raggirata con false promesse ...


Non mi riferivo al padre di figlio. 

tutto è possibile, magari questa donna si è rotta il cazzo di uomo di merda, che l'ha trattata come un oggetto da mostrare alle cene aziendali e come riproduttrice per l'erede e ha scelto scientemente esattamente il concorrente per vendicarsi di quella che lei considera una vita della merda per cui non ha avuto riconoscimento alcuno. 

Magari la madre è d'accordo col padre ed è lei a manipolare l'altro illudendolo per ottenere altre informazioni. 

Magari l'amore l'ha annebbiata e ha già dato informazioni che non doveva dare. 

Magari è in missione per conto di dio. 


Qui si sta leggendo la storia erotica ed emotiva di una coppia che non è presente. 

E quindi si legge la narrazione dell'amore di coppia che un figlio ha visto nella coppia genitoriale di cui in realtà (salvo la perversione di famiglia fosse raccontare le traversie erotiche dei genitori) non sa assolutamente nulla.

Quindi stiamo leggendo gli immaginari della storia d'amore di figlio che riguardano la coppia dei genitori. 
Praticamente una favola della buonanotte. 

Un discorso è quando un tradito o una tradita vengono qui e raccontano solo la loro campana. 
E si fa notare che manca l'altra. 

Qui si stanno leggendo campane immaginarie. 

Poi tutto è possibile e magari in questa famiglia i genitori condividevano alla pari col figlio, e sottolineo alla pari, le loro traversie emozionali, erotiche, sensuali e sessuali. Tutto è possibile.


----------



## void (16 Maggio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io sono curiosa di vedere che fa questa madre con suo figlio.
> 
> *E mi sta molto incuriosendo anche questo fatto per cui la madre si presuppone debba dare ad un figlio le stesse spiegazioni (più o meno del cazzo) che darebbe al suo uomo.
> 
> ...


----------



## ipazia (16 Maggio 2018)

void ha detto:


> E' quello che cercavo di dire...


Io ho capito molto bene quello che intendevi. Mi è sembrato molto chiaro.


----------



## oriente70 (16 Maggio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo al padre di figlio.
> 
> tutto è possibile, magari questa donna si è rotta il cazzo di uomo di merda, che l'ha trattata come un oggetto da mostrare alle cene aziendali e come riproduttrice per l'erede e ha scelto scientemente esattamente il concorrente per vendicarsi di quella che lei considera una vita della merda per cui non ha avuto riconoscimento alcuno.
> 
> ...


Po' esse tutto e nulla ... Però quando ci sono di mezzo i soldi ho visto le peggio schifezze ... Certe volte le corna sono il male minore .


----------



## ipazia (16 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Po' esse tutto e nulla ... Però quando ci sono di mezzo i soldi ho visto le peggio schifezze ... Certe volte le corna sono il male minore .


Sono d'accordo con te 

Anzi, quasi quasi mi sentirei di affermare che praticamente sempre le corna sono il male minore, anzi, sono un sintomo. 
Di cosa...boh. 

Metto il praticamente davanti al sempre solo perchè mi piace tenere un angolino che sottrae agli assoluti delle regole universali umane. Gli esseri umani neanche si avvicinano alla comprensione di regole universali. Fanno ipotesi, tendenzialmente sbagliate 

Il punto interessante a mio parere riguarda davvero gli archetipi che si stanno giocando in questo 3d. 
Non sono ironica. 

E' davvero uno spunto interessantissimo di riflessione. E uno spaccato interessante sull'umanità di ognuno di noi. 

Io, come la donna che sono, ho sentito smuoversi più che altro la reazione riguardo la valutazione della donna - madre nei due estremi, piccola bambina (in una descrizione gentile eh) da proteggere anche da se stessa e arpia crudele che non ha il minimo scrupolo. So che sono mie proiezioni. E questo è il motivo per cui le ho sentite muoversi. 

Poi...per l'amore, il potere (i soldi ne sono soltanto una manifestazione) si sono compiuti i peggiori massacri della storia umana. Quindi, come giustamente sottolinei, tutto è possibile. 

E la fantasia non supera la realtà. Anzi, ne prende spunto. 


Detto questo. 
Quello che sta scrivendo è un figlio. 
Che non sa un benamato del rapporto erotico, sensuale e sessuale che c'è stato e c'è fra madre e padre. 

E se ne fosse fuori, sarebbe meglio. Per lui. 

Vista la situazione ormai è dentro. 

MA mi sembra il minimo ricordargli che non è lui il tradito. 

Lui è il figlio. 

Per quello che ne sa, il padre e la madre, mentre lui è fuori con la morosa, potrebbero giocare a legarsi a testa in giù in camera e prendersi a frustate con gran godimento. O frequentare club di scambisti. 
O potrebbero essere in un matrimonio bianco da anni e anni. 
Suo padre anche potrebbe avere delle amanti.

Lui non sa nulla di questa sfera dei suoi genitori. 

Lui è frustrato e deluso, perchè la favola dell'amore perfetto dei genitori (che è qualcosa di ben più complesso di una semplice epica di coppia) gli si è frantumata sotto gli occhi. 

Ma magari lo era già prima, frantumata intendo, e lui semplicemente non lo sapeva.

Magari il concorrente è stato aiutato anche in funzione della relazione della madre con lui. Di cui il padre è a conoscenza. 

Magari, magari, magari...sono magari. 



Non è lui il tradito. Non è la sua compagna di una vita, sua madre. 

E gli auguro di comprenderlo in fretta. 
Se da solo non ci riesce, sì, farsi aiutare è una buona opzione. Consigliata.

Anche per avere lucidità nella valutazione lavorativa. 
Oltre che in quella personale.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Maggio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te
> 
> Anzi, quasi quasi mi sentirei di affermare che praticamente sempre le corna sono il male minore, anzi, sono un sintomo.
> Di cosa...boh.
> ...


Avgiingerei alle varie fantasie, l'ipotesi che il padre si massacri 15 ore al giorno in azienda, massacrando a colpi di cazzo due o 3 operaie/dipendenti

E la moglie sfiduciata e delusa, della situazione abbia trovato conforto e comprensione (è anche un po' d'uccello che non guasta mai) nel concorrente

È uno scenario che almeno nella realtà delle piccole medie aziende degli anni 80 io ho visto in almeno due tre occasioni


----------



## oriente70 (16 Maggio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te
> 
> Anzi, quasi quasi mi sentirei di affermare che praticamente sempre le corna sono il male minore, anzi, sono un sintomo.
> Di cosa...boh.
> ...


La questione il figlio la deve vedere dal punto di vista che la madre forse potrebbe cedere a terzi quello che il padre dividerà con la famiglia probabilmente...
Poi se lei  tromba con uno o con cento sono fatti suoi e di chi se l'è sposata non del figlio..
 naturalmente quando vedi un genitore che si comporta contro alcuni principi che ti ha inculcato ...potrebbero girare un attimino  e mandarlo affanculo ...
Questo da subito ... Poi il tempo allontanerà o avvicinerà..


----------



## ipazia (16 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Avgiingerei alle varie fantasie, l'ipotesi che il padre si massacri 15 ore al giorno in azienda, massacrando a colpi di cazzo due o 3 operaie/dipendenti
> 
> E la moglie sfiduciata e delusa, abbia trovato conforto e comprensione (è anche un po' d'uccello che non guasta mai) nel concorrente
> 
> È uno scenario che almeno nella realtà delle piccole medie aziende degli anni 80 io ho visto in almeno due tre occasioni


Hai voglia di ipotesi...
Io non sto esplicitando le mie solo per rispetto agli immaginari di un figlio riguardo i genitori. 

Ricordo la storia di una coppia conosciuta dai miei genitori, azienda in difficoltà. 
Lei si era "giocata" il concorrente per ottenere favori che permettessero di affrontare quelle difficoltà. 
E con l'approvazione del marito. Favori ottenuti e alleanza aziendale che ad oggi frutta e non poco. 
Mi ricordo che li guardavo alle cene con due occhi così e mi interrogavo su quale fosse il confine tra forma e sostanza. (bestemmiando mentalmente sul cazzo di dress code che mi toccava in sorte:facepalm:...anfibi vietatissimi!!). 

Per contro un'altra azienda in cui lei aveva fottuto marito e figli e li aveva lasciati sul lastrico. 
E quando dico lastrico, intendo davvero lastrico con un balzo a ribasso che è stato spaventosissimo. 

Insomma...alla realtà non c'è confine.


----------



## disincantata (16 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Ecco, siccome sono un fake non perdere tempo in questa discussione, puoi tranquillamente rispondere a tutte le altre, non perderci tempo. Anzi, mi rivolgo anche tutti gli altri, se credete sia una storia fake lasciate perdere.



NON badarci, tante storie sono così assurde, che spesso qualcuno all'inizio ha dei dubbi, anche per colpa di chi a volte se le e' proprio inventate. 

Pure a Danny stentavamo a credere all'inizio.  

Purtroppo,  anche storie assurde,  sono spesso reali.


Capisco anche di piu' il tuo sgomento,  essendoci di mezzo un conoscente e pure poco riconoscente, ma anche tua madre mica ha scherzato scegliendoselo. Doppio tradimento. Ma sei sicuro sicuro che tra loro ci sia una relazione?  Non potrebbe essere stato un incontro casuale?  Mi sembra strano che una donna sposata in pubblico dia adito ad atteggiamenti compromettenti. In piu' se ho capito il contesto in piccoli paesi. Dove tutti vedono tutto.


----------



## ipazia (16 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La questione il figlio la deve vedere dal punto di vista che la madre forse potrebbe cedere a terzi quello che il padre dividerà con la famiglia probabilmente...
> *Poi se lei tromba con uno o con cento sono fatti suoi e di chi se l'è sposata non del figlio..*
> naturalmente quando vedi un genitore che si comporta contro alcuni principi che ti ha inculcato ...potrebbero girare un attimino e mandarlo affanculo ...
> Questo da subito ... Poi il tempo allontanerà o avvicinerà..


Il grassetto è la considerazione che è fondamentale. Sono pienamente d'accordo. 

E intorno alla chiarezza su quanto sta facendo la madre dal punto di vista aziendale (se poi ne ha spazio e potere non si sa, tenendo conto che figlio ha detto che lei è a casa da 26 anni...) forse possono essere fatti alcuni discorsi. 

Il resto, le motivazioni delle scopate da dare al figlio (con motivazioni più o meno del cazzo che tutti conosciamo) questa benedetta storia della necessità che il genitore sia perfetto per applicare i suoi principi (all'alba dei 26 anni quando quei principi devi, se sei cresciuto, esserteli ormai elaborati come tuoi a prescindere dalla perfezione di chi te li ha indicati, come se la loro validità dipendesse da altri che non sia la propria scelta di aderire o meno) e gli archetipi oscillanti fra la donna bambina imbecille e l'arpia crudele e insensibile, ecco...non mi sembrano i gradini su cui costruire un discorso che ha come obiettivo quello di fare chiarezza su un punto preciso. 

Anche tenendo conto del fatto che a scrivere è un figlio che mi sembra piuttosto destabilizzato eh. 

A 26 anni, se avessi beccato mia madre che si baciava con un altro o mio padre, avrei pensato che non erano affari miei, senza farmi troppe remore. Probabilmente nessuna. Avevo già separato da un po' la loro vita di coppia dall'essere genitori. 

Ma io vivevo già da sola e avevo una mia vita indipendente. A tutti i livelli. DA anni. 

Qui mi sembra che ci siano molti piani sovrapposti. 
Troppi. 

A partire dalla sovrapposizione del ruolo di figlio con il ruolo di marito.


----------



## Moni (16 Maggio 2018)

Si ho letto tutto adesso 
Se L avesse detto subito 
Comunque così ha un senso ma la spiegasse  bene 
prima sembrava solo un discorso sulla morale ecc ecc


----------



## Moni (16 Maggio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> NON badarci, tante storie sono così assurde, che spesso qualcuno all'inizio ha dei dubbi, anche per colpa di chi a volte se le e' proprio inventate.
> 
> Pure a Danny stentavamo a credere all'inizio.
> 
> ...


Anche a me sembra strano come dinamica 
A meno che non fosse lì per parlare di Casini  lavorativi
Anche se mano nella mano 
E se volesse salvare il marito da qualche grana che avesse messo su ?


----------



## Figlio (16 Maggio 2018)

Sono sfinito ed ho una tale confusione in testa che la metà basta ed avanza.
ipazia, l'essere in missione per conto di Dio era bellissima.
Arcistufo, la lottizzazione è più vicina ai 10.
Lei è arrivata mia ha salutato ed ha tentato d'abbracciarmi, non ho ricambiato. Mi ha subito detto mi scuso per qualsiasi cosa ti abbia fatto.
L'ho messa al corrente che il matrimonio è rimandato a data da destinarsi e giù pianti. Ho chiesto perchè piangesse silenzio.
le ho chiesto se avesse altro da dirmi e chiesto il perchè si stava scusando con me, silenzio. Se la situazione non si smuove lo farò io.


----------



## ipazia (16 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Sono sfinito ed ho una tale confusione in testa che la metà basta ed avanza.
> *ipazia*, l'essere in missione per conto di Dio era bellissima.
> Arcistufo, la lottizzazione è più vicina ai 10.
> Lei è arrivata mia ha salutato ed ha tentato d'abbracciarmi, non ho ricambiato. Mi ha subito detto mi scuso per qualsiasi cosa ti abbia fatto.
> ...




[video=youtube;qHmkilf1E_A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHmkilf1E_A[/video]

vien da qui 

guardatelo e rilassati. 
L'agitazione e l'ansia non solo non cambiano le cose, ma le complicano.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> . Se la situazione non si smuove lo farò io.


Ma che cazzo aspetti? Tu non hai il diritto di torturarla parati il culo e para il culo al business. Per il resto non sei tuo padre. Ne devi perdonare nessuno. Non ti spetta proprio. Perdoni e assoluzioni lasciali ai preti.


----------



## farmer (17 Maggio 2018)

Cosa aspetti mi chiedo. Metti in chiaro tutto e subito, qui non si parla solo di morale, ma ti deve spiegare perché proprio con quel tipo lì e come è nata la storia, è lui che l'ha cercata? O è lei che è partita per prima? Cosa vuole  il tipo da lei? . Il resto lo dovrà spiegare a tuo padre. ........Buona fortuna


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> NON badarci, tante storie sono così assurde, che spesso qualcuno all'inizio ha dei dubbi, anche per colpa di chi a volte se le e' proprio inventate.
> 
> Pure a Danny stentavamo a credere all'inizio.
> 
> ...


Qui di cose strane ce ne sono tante, come di gente che piange. 
Per me troppe.


----------



## Mariben (17 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Qui di cose strane ce ne sono tante, come di gente che piange.
> Per me troppe.



Strane ma verosimili... 
Se è reale a me sta povera donna fa una gran pena
moglie e madre ;suoi ruoli sono ben definiti 
lasciata fuori dai giochi
probabilmente un  pò viziata dal benessere economico che i maschi di casa le garantiscono.
 Viene descritta  come se non esistesse in quanto persona ; non ha carattere, niente potere, ingrata e ignara.
Come si permette di esistere, desiderare  qualcosa che non sia funzionale al clan familiare
Quante donne vedo così....l'unica arma loro permessa; le lacrime


----------



## void (17 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Sono sfinito ed ho una tale confusione in testa che la metà basta ed avanza.
> ipazia, l'essere in missione per conto di Dio era bellissima.
> Arcistufo, la lottizzazione è più vicina ai 10.
> Lei è arrivata mia ha salutato ed ha tentato d'abbracciarmi, non ho ricambiato. Mi ha subito detto mi scuso per qualsiasi cosa ti abbia fatto.
> ...


Scusa se insisto, ma continui a fare confusione sui ruoli.

Sembra che ti aspetti da lei una confessione che non ti deve. Non sei il suo compagno, non sai cosa le è successo, non deve rendere conto a te della sua vita del suo modo di essere donna e moglie. 

La vita non è perfetta, un giorno magari ti capiterà di trovarti nella sua situazione. Mai dire mai. E' da questi colpi che si impara e si cresce.

Smetti con il tuo atteggiamento che sembra quasi infierire su di lei, dille che eri la' che l'hai vista, dille quello che provi da figlio, parlare delle tue perplessità sulle implicazioni di questa vicenda può avere sulla vostra azienda ed alla fine lasciala libera di fare ciò che si sente, senza ricatti. 

Se tuo padre lo deve sapere, lo deve sapere da lei, non da te, e deve essere una sua libera scelta dirglielo. 

Poi vedi tu, qua più o meno tutti ti stanno dicendo la stessa cosa. In bocca al lupo


----------



## oriente70 (17 Maggio 2018)

Manco le telenovelas


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Strane ma verosimili...
> Se è reale a me sta povera donna fa una gran pena
> moglie e madre ;suoi ruoli sono ben definiti
> lasciata fuori dai giochi
> ...




Io non ho mai visto un figlio descrivere così una madre.
Ma probabilmente è anche effetto della laconicità dei post di Figlio, che sinceramente non mi piacciono.
Non traspare un sentimento che sia uno, solo una cristallizzazione dei ruoli uomo-donna che con quello parentale dovrebbero cozzare anche un po', un bel po'. E queste donne che piangono, che usano le lacrime per comunicare, sembrano caricature femminili da romanzi d'appendice.
Per non parlare della promessa sposa, anch'essa finita nel tritacarne della lealtà offesa, come non fosse una persona anch'ella, con i suoi sentimenti e le sue ambizioni e i suoi progetti, ma un personaggio di contorno, utile solo a definire la trama principale.
Ma ovviamente questo è quello che mi comunica l'autore del thread.
Non dico che sia falso, affermo che non scorgo in lui l'umanità che mi sarei aspettato.
E questo dice molto di chi scrive.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Qui di cose strane ce ne sono tante, come di gente che piange.
> Per me troppe.


 ai fini della discussione tra noi cosa cambia? È comunque un discorso utile per divertirsi appresso ai talebani della domenica


----------



## oriente70 (17 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ai fini della discussione tra noi cosa cambia? È comunque un discorso utile per divertirsi appresso ai talebani della domenica


Per i talebani è il venerdì.. la domenica è un giorno come gli altri


----------



## Mariben (17 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io non ho mai visto un figlio descrivere così una madre.
> Ma probabilmente è anche effetto della laconicità dei post di Figlio, che sinceramente non mi piacciono.
> Non traspare un sentimento che sia uno, solo una cristallizzazione dei ruoli uomo-donna che con quello parentale dovrebbero cozzare anche un po', un bel po'. E queste donne che piangono, che usano le lacrime per comunicare, sembrano caricature femminili da romanzi d'appendice.
> Per non parlare della promessa sposa, anch'essa finita nel tritacarne della lealtà offesa, come non fosse una persona anch'ella, con i suoi sentimenti e le sue ambizioni e i suoi progetti, ma un personaggio di contorno, utile solo a definire la trama principale.
> ...



Forse Danny non hai vissuto in posti dove la situazione economica del territorio, grazie a risorse naturali poi puntualmente depredate, ha avuto una rapida evoluzione, interi paesi e famiglie  sono passate dalla miseria alla ricchezza  senza avere il tempo di evolvere anche culturalmente e socialmente.  ( da noi si chiamano peoci rifatti )
Ecco in quelle comunità funzionava, e  parlo di una decina di anni fa non millenni , esattamente così.
 Le donne a casa a godere degli agi che gli uomini di casa garantivano loro  e nessuna possibilità di riscatto ma sopratutto a fare "le donne " esattamente come descrive inizialmente figlio i suoi genitori " mio padre si è spaccato la schiena per accontentarla"


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Forse Danny non hai vissuto in posti dove la situazione economica del territorio, grazie a risorse naturali poi puntualmente depredate, ha avuto una rapida evoluzione, interi paesi e famiglie  sono passate dalla miseria alla ricchezza  senza avere il tempo di evolvere anche culturalmente e socialmente.  ( da noi si chiamano peoci rifatti )
> Ecco in quelle comunità funzionava, e  parlo di una decina di anni fa non millenni , esattamente così.
> Le donne a casa a godere degli agi che gli uomini di casa garantivano loro  e nessuna possibilità di riscatto ma sopratutto a fare "le donne " esattamente come descrive inizialmente figlio i suoi genitori " mio padre si è spaccato la schiena per accontentarla"


Tutto può essere, e se anche fosse, non avrebbe comunque giustificazioni.
Per me, ovviamente. E' un atteggiamento che non mi piace.


----------



## Mariben (17 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tutto può essere, e se anche fosse, non avrebbe comunque giustificazioni.
> Per me, ovviamente. E' un atteggiamento che non mi piace.



Nemmeno a me 
Era per dire che certe famiglie certe dinamiche esistono purtroppo non sono stereotipi


----------



## robson (17 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Sono sfinito ed ho una tale confusione in testa che la metà basta ed avanza.
> ipazia, l'essere in missione per conto di Dio era bellissima.
> Arcistufo, la lottizzazione è più vicina ai 10.
> Lei è arrivata mia ha salutato ed ha tentato d'abbracciarmi, non ho ricambiato. Mi ha subito detto mi scuso per qualsiasi cosa ti abbia fatto.
> ...


ti sei messo su un piedistallo come se nella vita non si può mai sbagliare!!le sbandate capitano a tutti e il tuo atteggiamento è da persona che scappa ...pensa se adotterai questa maniera di vivere le emozioni quando avrai dei problemi con la moglie


----------



## Mariben (17 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ai fini della discussione tra noi cosa cambia? È comunque un discorso utile per divertirsi appresso ai talebani della domenica


Sai io intervengo poco e solo in alcune discussioni 
Forse non mi divertono certe storie ( vere o false) perché smuovono troppo 
Per dire un figlio così ( anche un marito a dire il vero ) sarebbero il termometro del mio fallimento 
Corna o non corna


----------



## Mat78 (17 Maggio 2018)

[MENTION=7511]Figlio[/MENTION] come volevasi dimostrare alla fine è colpa tua e di tuo padre.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tutto può essere, e se anche fosse, non avrebbe comunque giustificazioni.
> Per me, ovviamente. E' un atteggiamento che non mi piace.


Ragazzi, Premesso che può anche essere tranquillamente una storia fake. Cosa cambia? È stato comunque un utilissimo spunto di discussione. A parte tutto, a me pare assolutamente credibile, Visto e considerato che non serve andare in Sardegna per scontrarsi con mentalità maschiliste. Il mondo delle costruzioni è da sempre un mondo in cui le donne non devono rompere i coglioni. Conosco diverse figlie di costruttori, alcune anche molto intimamente, e ti posso assicurare che ricadono in due stereotipi fissi. La mantenuta viziata figlia di papà che vuole i soldi oppure la maschiaccia che sta in cantiere in mezzo agli operai lavorando con papà. Se parliamo di gente di 50 anni oggi, lo stereotipo della moglie a casa a spendere i soldi del marito è la regola.
Ma anche a Bergamo, non serve andare più a sud di Roma.
Oltretutto con 10 milioni sul tavolo, io a mia madre avrei fatto le scarpe di cemento. Prima. Poi chiedevo. 
Del tradimento fotte cazzi. Anche perché i costruttori sono pieni di zoccole da sempre per cui figurati se il padre non si sarà fatto i cazzi suoi con qualche moldava. Ma se veramente la madre si è fatta intortare da un concorrente del padre, per me la possibilità che l'amico di famiglia stia puntando al malloppo, è totalizzante.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Per i talebani è il venerdì.. la domenica è un giorno come gli altri


Non lo so. Tento di ignorarli fin quando non ho finito la diavolina


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Sai io intervengo poco e solo in alcune discussioni
> Forse non mi divertono certe storie ( vere o false) perché smuovono troppo
> Per dire un figlio così ( anche un marito a dire il vero ) sarebbero il termometro del mio fallimento
> Corna o non corna


E perché? Non siamo solo figli dei nostri genitori. Siamo anche figli dei contesti culturali in cui cresciamo. Bello fare il brillantone avulso da gelosie e libero mentalmente dalla tirannia dei valori. Se la madre lo ha portato in chiesa a baciare pile da quando aveva 5 anni e gli ha lavato il cervello che pretendi?


----------



## Moni (17 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io non ho mai visto un figlio descrivere così una madre.
> Ma probabilmente è anche effetto della laconicità dei post di Figlio, che sinceramente non mi piacciono.
> Non traspare un sentimento che sia uno, solo una cristallizzazione dei ruoli uomo-donna che con quello parentale dovrebbero cozzare anche un po', un bel po'. E queste donne che piangono, che usano le lacrime per comunicare, sembrano caricature femminili da romanzi d'appendice.
> Per non parlare della promessa sposa, anch'essa finita nel tritacarne della lealtà offesa, come non fosse una persona anch'ella, con i suoi sentimenti e le sue ambizioni e i suoi progetti, ma un personaggio di contorno, utile solo a definire la trama principale.
> ...


Concordo su tutto 

Poi a me pare tutta una bufala scritta maniera troppo meccanica sarà uno sceneggiatore ?


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> [MENTION=7511]Figlio[/MENTION] come volevasi dimostrare alla fine è colpa tua e di tuo padre.


Ma che c'entra il padre? Continui a mischiare le posizioni solo per farti tornare dei conti che non tornano. Mi sa che tua moglie quando ti ha tradito non cercava un altro cazzo, cercava ossigeno :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non dico che sia falso, affermo che non scorgo in lui l'umanità che mi sarei aspettato.


Ma che c'entra l'umanità? Quella è roba da terziario avanzato. Lui fa edilizia. Col padre. Il che vuol dire che normalmente passa le sue giornate in mezzo a operai che parlano di saldature e tubi innocenti. Che cazzo vuoi la sensibilità del poeta?


----------



## robson (17 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra l'umanità? Quella è roba da terziario avanzato. Lui fa edilizia. Col padre. Il che vuol dire che normalmente passa le sue giornate in mezzo a operai che parlano di saldature e tubi innocenti. Che cazzo vuoi la sensibilità del poeta?


che ragionamento fai? come se la sensibilità vada di pari passo con il lavoro che si fà!!!! mio figlio è un super matematico teorico ma ha meno sensibilità di me che faccio un lavoro in meccanica  da conciarsi nero alla sera


----------



## Mat78 (17 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra il padre? Continui a mischiare le posizioni solo per farti tornare dei conti che non tornano. Mi sa che tua moglie quando ti ha tradito non cercava un altro cazzo, cercava ossigeno :rotfl:


Come che c'entra il padre l'hai lette le risposte?  Lei era a casa e il marito non gli ha dato modo di uscire dai suoi agi. Siete addirittura arrivati ad accusare il marito di maschilismo senza conoscere un cazzo della loro vita. A proposito ricordati sempre di chiamare tua moglie quando rientri a casa.  Ancora la becchi a pecorina con un paio di negroni. Sai anche lei vuole prendere un po' d'aria


----------



## HP72 (17 Maggio 2018)

robson ha detto:


> ti sei messo su un piedistallo come se nella vita non si può mai sbagliare!!le sbandate capitano a tutti e il tuo atteggiamento è da persona che scappa ...pensa se adotterai questa maniera di vivere le emozioni quando avrai dei problemi con la moglie


Vedo qui dentro tutti pronti ad accusare una persona, il figlio, del suo modo di agire
Premesso che anche io mi sarei comportato diversamente, ma vogliamo almeno considerare che una persona in quella situazione non è sempre lucidissima?
Vogliamo considerare che il suo mondo, la sua visione della famiglia, quella che gli hanno trasmesso i genitori, non degli estranei, è crollata in pochi istanti?
Sempre pronti a giustificare la "sbandata", sempre pronti ad alzare il dito dicendo che forse il padre è stato tradito perchè lui ... e giù di ipotesi ...
Forse il figlio voleva semplicemente spingere la madre a "confessare" senza che fosse lui a sbatterle in faccia i fatti nudi e crudi
Sembra che tutti coloro che tradiscono debbano godere della massima libertà nella loro vita di dar sfogo agli istinti, chi viene tradito o ne viene coinvolto indirettamente deve invece mantenere un aplomb da lord inglese


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Sono sfinito ed ho una tale confusione in testa che la metà basta ed avanza.
> ipazia, l'essere in missione per conto di Dio era bellissima.
> Arcistufo, la lottizzazione è più vicina ai 10.
> Lei è arrivata mia ha salutato ed ha tentato d'abbracciarmi, non ho ricambiato. Mi ha subito detto mi scuso per qualsiasi cosa ti abbia fatto.
> ...


ma la tua fidanzata cosa dice, che hai rimandato il matrimonio per non farti accompagnare da tua madre?

Io se fossi in lei ti manderei a ca...re


----------



## Mat78 (17 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma la tua fidanzata cosa dice, che hai rimandato il matrimonio per non farti accompagnare da tua madre?
> 
> Io se fossi in lei ti manderei a ca...re


Fa bene a ripensare al matrimonio. Oggi è meglio non sposarsi e non fare figli altrimenti un giorno saranno tutti cazzi suoi.


----------



## francoff (17 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma la tua fidanzata cosa dice, che hai rimandato il matrimonio per non farti accompagnare da tua madre?
> 
> Io se fossi in lei ti manderei a ca...re


Sull ultima frase concordo al 100%


----------



## Mat78 (17 Maggio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Sull ultima frase concordo al 100%


Voi riuscireste a festeggiare il matrimonio in queste condizioni?


----------



## patroclo (17 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Voi riuscireste a festeggiare il matrimonio in queste condizioni?


....a patto di avere più di 12 anni penso proprio di sì


----------



## Mat78 (17 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....a patto di avere più di 12 anni penso proprio di sì


Facile parlare quando vedi la situazione dal di fuori.


----------



## patroclo (17 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Facile parlare quando vedi la situazione dal di fuori.


.....ma tu hai una vita? ....consideri che tutto le disgrazie del mondo siano colpa dei traditori? .....pensi che una persona non possa avere un minimo di autonomia ma che debba sempre dipendere da come si comportano gli altri?

Da come scrivi risponderei tre NO secchi.....naturalmente tu risponderai SI, SI, SI, e comincerai con la solita tiritera del "non è vero", "non sono così", "l'ho superata", "non ho scritto questo", "non mi capite".....

Sei un disco rotto e mi dispiace per te, non dico che devi cambiare idea sul tradimento.....ma ti comporti come un fondamentalista e i fondamentalisti anche se hanno ragione alla fine creano solo danni a se e agli altri


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra l'umanità? Quella è roba da terziario avanzato. *Lui fa edilizia*. Col padre. Il che vuol dire che normalmente passa le sue giornate in mezzo a operai che parlano di saldature e tubi innocenti. Che cazzo vuoi la sensibilità del poeta?


Era il settore di mio suocero e di mio cognato. Anche una fidanzata di lunga data di mio padre aveva il padre costruttore edile. No, non basta a definire una persona. Anche qui ho visto di tutto.


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....a patto di avere più di 12 anni penso proprio di sì


:up::up:


----------



## Mat78 (17 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> .....ma tu hai una vita? ....consideri che tutto le disgrazie del mondo siano colpa dei traditori? .....pensi che una persona non possa avere un minimo di autonomia ma che debba sempre dipendere da come si comportano gli altri?
> 
> Da come scrivi risponderei tre NO secchi.....naturalmente tu risponderai SI, SI, SI, e comincerai con la solita tiritera del "non è vero", "non sono così", "l'ho superata", "non ho scritto questo", "non mi capite".....
> 
> Sei un disco rotto e mi dispiace per te, non dico che devi cambiare idea sul tradimento.....ma ti comporti come un fondamentalista e i fondamentalisti anche se hanno ragione alla fine creano solo danni a se e agli altri


E tu accetti i punti di vista differenti dai tuoi? Anche per me tu sei un disco rotto e non solo i tuoi pensieri, ma anche quello di altri utenti. Anche io vedo in te ed in molti altri pensieri fondamentalisti e sono qui per esprimere un parere diverso. So che fa male quando non tutti la pensano come te, ma devi acettarlo. Se non ti va bene fai una segnalazione a chi gestisce il forum.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Fa bene a ripensare al matrimonio. Oggi è meglio non sposarsi e non fare figli altrimenti un giorno saranno tutti cazzi suoi.


Cioè.. come dire che anche la fidanzata sarà un budello come tutte le altre? :rotfl:


----------



## oriente70 (17 Maggio 2018)

Ma figlio starà leggendo ?


----------



## Mat78 (17 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cioè.. come dire che anche la fidanzata sarà un budello come tutte le altre? :rotfl:


Mai dire mai ormai vedo e sento tutte storie di matrimoni che finiscono così.  Non al 100% ma poco manca e per la restante percentuale, sono stai bravi a nasconderlo. Meglio mettersi le mutande di latta


----------



## Skorpio (17 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Mai dire mai ormai vedo e sento tutte storie di matrimoni che finiscono così.  Non al 100% ma poco manca e per la restante percentuale, sono stai bravi a nasconderlo. Meglio mettersi le mutande di latta


E nfatti :rotfl: :rotfl: .... :rotfl:


----------



## patroclo (17 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E tu accetti i punti di vista differenti dai tuoi? Anche per me tu sei un disco rotto e non solo i tuoi pensieri, ma anche quello di altri utenti. Anche io vedo in te ed in molti altri pensieri fondamentalisti e sono qui per esprimere un parere diverso. So che fa male quando non tutti la pensano come te, ma devi acettarlo. Se non ti va bene fai una segnalazione a chi gestisce il forum.


....sono in questo forum per discutere, per conoscere, per imparare e se mi sento in grado dare qualche parere/consiglio in base alla mia esperienza. In quanto persona pensante ho i miei punti di vista, le mie certezze e le mie insicurezze....ma non dogmi assoluti.

Non capisco perchè dovrei segnalarti, perchè sei noioso? ripetitivo? fai danni?
Normalmente quando una persona entra qui dentro è parecchio "agitata", personalmente ritengo spesso i tuoi interventi fuori luogo perchè li trovo tendenti a fomentare piuttosto che aiutare qualcuno a calmarsi ( non dico perdonare)....e quindi, da partecipante alla vita del forum, mi sento in dovere di bilanciare......

Ma comunque non preoccuparti questa è l'ultima volta che provo a spiegarti qualcosa........


----------



## Mat78 (17 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....sono in questo forum per discutere, per conoscere, per imparare e se mi sento in grado dare qualche parere/consiglio in base alla mia esperienza. In quanto persona pensante ho i miei punti di vista, le mie certezze e le mie insicurezze....ma non dogmi assoluti.
> 
> Non capisco perchè dovrei segnalarti, perchè sei noioso? ripetitivo? fai danni?
> Normalmente quando una persona entra qui dentro è parecchio "agitata", personalmente ritengo spesso i tuoi interventi fuori luogo perchè li trovo tendenti a fomentare piuttosto che aiutare qualcuno a calmarsi ( non dico perdonare)....e quindi, da partecipante alla vita del forum, mi sento in dovere di bilanciare......
> ...


Guarda caso quello che hai scritto è esattamente quello che penso di te. Come vedi sono punti di vista. Tu credi di bilanciare? No non è così. Qui le persone non vengono per calmarsi, ma per sentire le esperienze degli altri e trarne conclusioni o odee per come procedere al meglio pero LORO ed è fondamentale che ogniuno dia la propria esperienza. Esperienza di chi ha perdonato, ma anche esperienze di chi non acetta il tradimento in nessuna forma e si è ricostruita una vita (anche con fatica e sacrifici) senza sottostare o mettersi a 90 con le nuove condizioni che chi tradisce obbliga ad acettare al tradito/a. Punti di vista. Comunque tu non hai nulla da spiegare a me come io non sono qui per spiegare nulla a nessuno. Qui siamo per dare pareri non lezioni di vita o spiegazioni per crearci seguaci.


----------



## francoff (17 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Mai dire mai ormai vedo e sento tutte storie di matrimoni che finiscono così.  Non al 100% ma poco manca e per la restante percentuale, sono stai bravi a nasconderlo. Meglio mettersi le mutande di latta


Se lui aveva deciso di sposarsi mi pare assurdo annullarlo per questo motivo . Riguardo al matrimonio in generale ti do ragione : meglio nn sposarsi .


----------



## Mat78 (17 Maggio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Se lui aveva deciso di sposarsi mi pare assurdo annullarlo per questo motivo . Riguardo al matrimonio in generale ti do ragione : meglio nn sposarsi .


Ma lui non lo annulla. Giustamente è un giorno importante e giustamente vuole festeggiarlo con un animo più sereno possibile.


----------



## francoff (17 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma lui non lo annulla. Giustamente è un giorno importante e giustamente vuole festeggiarlo con un animo più sereno possibile.


Perché si doveva sposare sabato ?


----------



## patroclo (17 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Guarda caso quello che hai scritto è esattamente quello che penso di te. Come vedi sono punti di vista. Tu credi di bilanciare? No non è così. Qui le persone non vengono per calmarsi, ma per sentire le esperienze degli altri e trarne conclusioni o odee per come procedere al meglio pero LORO ed è fondamentale che ogniuno dia la propria esperienza. Esperienza di chi ha perdonato, ma anche esperienze di chi non acetta il tradimento in nessuna forma e si è ricostruita una vita (anche con fatica e sacrifici) senza sottostare o mettersi a 90 con le nuove condizioni che chi tradisce obbliga ad acettare al tradito/a. Punti di vista. Comunque tu non hai nulla da spiegare a me come io non sono qui per spiegare nulla a nessuno. Qui siamo per dare pareri non lezioni di vita o spiegazioni per crearci seguaci.


....vabbè....amen....rileggiti e vai con dio


----------



## Mat78 (17 Maggio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Perché si doveva sposare sabato ?


Tra quattro mesi se ricordo beme, ma ognuno reagisce come può.  Non siamo tutti uguali.


----------



## Mat78 (17 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....vabbè....amen....rileggiti e vai con dio


So quello che scrivo non preoccuparti. Vado da solo non ho molta fede


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Maggio 2018)

robson ha detto:


> che ragionamento fai? come se la sensibilità vada di pari passo con il lavoro che si fà!!!! mio figlio è un super matematico teorico ma ha meno sensibilità di me che faccio un lavoro in meccanica  da conciarsi nero alla sera


Appunto. È un matematico. Mi stai dando ragione


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Come che c'entra il padre l'hai lette le risposte?  Lei era a casa e il marito non gli ha dato modo di uscire dai suoi agi. Siete addirittura arrivati ad accusare il marito di maschilismo senza conoscere un cazzo della loro vita. A proposito ricordati sempre di chiamare tua moglie quando rientri a casa.  Ancora la becchi a pecorina con un paio di negroni. Sai anche lei vuole prendere un po' d'aria


Anche fosse cambierebbe poco. Sei ottuso.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Fa bene a ripensare al matrimonio. Oggi è meglio non sposarsi e non fare figli altrimenti un giorno saranno tutti cazzi suoi.


Potrebbe rincoglionirsi com'è successo a te ?


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> .....ma tu hai una vita? ....consideri che tutto le disgrazie del mondo siano colpa dei traditori? .....pensi che una persona non possa avere un minimo di autonomia ma che debba sempre dipendere da come si comportano gli altri?
> 
> Da come scrivi risponderei tre NO secchi.....naturalmente tu risponderai SI, SI, SI, e comincerai con la solita tiritera del "non è vero", "non sono così", "l'ho superata", "non ho scritto questo", "non mi capite".....
> 
> Sei un disco rotto e mi dispiace per te, non dico che devi cambiare idea sul tradimento.....ma ti comporti come un fondamentalista e i fondamentalisti anche se hanno ragione alla fine creano solo danni a se e agli altri


Non la ha. È talmente ovvio. Il classico cornuto bloccato nel momento del tramonto piantato sui forum per anni


----------



## Mat78 (17 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non la ha. È talmente ovvio. Il classico cornuto bloccato nel momento del tramonto piantato sui forum per anni


Volevo darti una risposta, ma poi inizi come al solito con il giochetto di chi c'è  l'ha più lungo


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Fa bene a ripensare al matrimonio. Oggi è meglio non sposarsi e non fare figli altrimenti un giorno saranno tutti cazzi suoi.


tu hai seri problemi, 

Se non vuole sposarsi perchè ci ha rimpensato lo deve dire chiaramente, non che trova scuse.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma lui non lo annulla. Giustamente è un giorno importante e giustamente vuole festeggiarlo con un animo più sereno possibile.


la mia amica si è sposata col padre che aveva un mese di vita. Per farlo partecipare. Non è stato un matrimonio ma uno strazio, ma lo ha fatto per lui.

Come vedi......


----------



## Mat78 (17 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> tu hai seri problemi,
> 
> Se non vuole sposarsi perchè ci ha rimpensato lo deve dire chiaramente, non che trova scuse.


Tu sei nella sua mente? Sai quello che pensa? Magari non ne era già convinto prima e con questa storia vuole esserne sicuro al 100%. Magari vuole solo spostarlo per trovare serenità, magari non è convito della propria ragazza o altre 1000 ragioni che ne io ne tu lo sapiamo. Comunque se la smette di dare del pazzo o di persona che ha bisogno di cure solo perché non la pensa come voi, fareste un favore al forum.


----------



## Mat78 (17 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la mia amica si è sposata col padre che aveva un mese di vita. Per farlo partecipare. Non è stato un matrimonio ma uno strazio, ma lo ha fatto per lui.
> 
> Come vedi......


Forse sono situazioni COMPLETAMENTE  diverse? Ma ti sembra una cosa da paragonare? Ha fatto bene la tua amica. Un giorno così importante è  normale che abbia voluto suo padre che magari l'accopagasse all'altare e vivere quel giorno con lui.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Maggio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Perché si doveva sposare sabato ?


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Moni (17 Maggio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Perché si doveva sposare sabato ?


----------



## Moni (17 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Tu sei nella sua mente? Sai quello che pensa? Magari non ne era già convinto prima e con questa storia vuole esserne sicuro al 100%. Magari vuole solo spostarlo per trovare serenità, magari non è convito della propria ragazza o altre 1000 ragioni che ne io ne tu lo sapiamo. Comunque se la smette di dare del pazzo o di persona che ha bisogno di cure solo perché non la pensa come voi, fareste un favore al forum.


Mat ammetto di non ricordare la tua storia se state insieme se sei tradito ( immagino )
Ma non ti sembra che dovresti come dire guardare le cose con meno rabbia e un po più di elasticità


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Tu sei nella sua mente? Sai quello che pensa? Magari non ne era già convinto prima e con questa storia vuole esserne sicuro al 100%. Magari vuole solo spostarlo per trovare serenità, magari non è convito della propria ragazza o altre 1000 ragioni che ne io ne tu lo sapiamo. Comunque se la smette di dare del pazzo o di persona che ha bisogno di cure solo perché non la pensa come voi, fareste un favore al forum.


Io non gli ho dato del pazzo , semmai di non fare il furbo ed approfittare di questo avvenimento per uscire di scena con la faccia pulita.
E no, si deve prendere le sue responsabilità e non fare il santo martire


----------



## Mat78 (17 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Mat ammetto di non ricordare la tua storia se state insieme se sei tradito ( immagino )
> Ma non ti sembra che dovresti come dire guardare le cose con meno rabbia e un po più di elasticità


Non ho mai scritto la mia storia e mai la scriverò per il semplice motivo che i fatti le giustificazioni e tutto il resto, sono praticamente delle totocopie di quello che si legge qui. Non ho più rabbia ho la mia vita e scusami se lo dico, ma elasticità su una cosa così importante come il tradimento dove metti a repentaglio la vita di una persona che si è donata a te e la vita dei figli, con me non esiste. Non esistono giustificazioni ne scuse. Per tutto il  resto sono completamente al contrario. Non ci crederai ma ho la mente molto aperta. 
Dimenticavo di risponderti ancora ad una domanda. No non stiamo in sieme. Calcio nel culo e via. Ora lei dopo 2 anni continua a scodinzolarmi intorno. Per me chiuso per sempre. Mi interesso solo di me e dei miei figli.


----------



## Mat78 (17 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io non gli ho dato del pazzo , semmai di non fare il furbo ed approfittare di questo avvenimento per uscire di scena con la faccia pulita.
> E no, si deve prendere le sue responsabilità e non fare il santo martire


Del pazzo se leggi bene parlavo al plurale. Non era indirizzato quel discorso solo alla tua persona. Ripeto tu non sai nulla di lui e della sua vita. Certe illazioni non dovreste farle. Resta su quello che sai (pochissimo).
Qui avete anche accusato il padre di maschilismo.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> *Non ho mai scritto la mia storia e mai la scriverò per il semplice motivo* che i fatti le giustificazioni e tutto il resto, sono praticamente delle totocopie di quello che si legge qui. Non ho più rabbia ho la mia vita e scusami se lo dico, ma elasticità su una cosa così importante come il tradimento dove metti a repentaglio la vita di una persona che si è donata a te e la vita dei figli, con me non esiste. Non esistono giustificazioni ne scuse. Per tutto il  resto sono completamente al contrario. Non ci crederai ma ho la mente molto aperta.
> Dimenticavo di risponderti ancora ad una domanda. No non stiamo in sieme. Calcio nel culo e via. Ora lei dopo 2 anni continua a scodinzolarmi intorno. Per me chiuso per sempre. Mi interesso solo di me e dei miei figli.


Ah vabbé quindi sei un fake o un turista. Deve essere dura adesso che il pozzo del disagio è evaporato


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Forse sono situazioni COMPLETAMENTE  diverse? Ma ti sembra una cosa da paragonare? Ha fatto bene la tua amica. Un giorno così importante è  normale che abbia voluto suo padre che magari l'accopagasse all'altare e vivere quel giorno con lui.


 quando ci tieni ad una persona tuto passa in secondo piano
 [MENTION=7511]Figlio[/MENTION] ci tiene alla fidanzata?


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la mia amica si è sposata col padre che aveva un mese di vita. Per farlo partecipare. Non è stato un matrimonio ma uno strazio, ma lo ha fatto per lui.
> 
> Come vedi......


Portare alle Luci della ribalta il caso umano, secondo me non sposta un cazzo sul discorso. Ognuno della sua vita fa quello che vuole e se non se la sente il matrimonio si sposta. Soprattutto in un momento in cui la famiglia può diventare una pentola A pressione.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Del pazzo se leggi bene parlavo al plurale. Non era indirizzato quel discorso solo alla tua persona. *Ripeto tu non sai nulla di lui e della sua vita. Certe illazioni non dovreste farle. Resta su quello che sai (pochissimo).*
> Qui avete anche accusato il padre di maschilismo.


caro Mat , rispondi alla mia domanda a me degli altri non interessa. Io ti ho fatto presente una problematica che tu non vuoi affrontare.

sul grassetto, neanche tu eppure stai spaziando peggio degli altri


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Portare alle Luci della ribalta il caso umano, secondo me non sposta un cazzo sul discorso. Ognuno della sua vita fa quello che vuole e se non se la sente il matrimonio si sposta. Soprattutto in un momento in cui la famiglia può diventare una pentola A pressione.


quindi secondo te l'avvenimento della madre è causa di ripensamento?


----------



## Mat78 (17 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ah vabbé quindi sei un fake o un turista. Deve essere dura adesso che il pozzo del disagio è evaporato


 ora sono un fake o turista. Quarda hai vinto tu. Hai l'uccello più grosso.


----------



## Mat78 (17 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> caro Mat , rispondi alla mia domanda a me degli altri non interessa. Io ti ho fatto presente una problematica che tu non vuoi affrontare.
> 
> sul grassetto, neanche tu eppure stai spaziando peggio degli altri


A quale domanda dovrei rispondere? Dove vedi che sto divagando?


----------



## oriente70 (17 Maggio 2018)

State Boni...


----------



## Mariben (17 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Guarda caso quello che hai scritto è esattamente quello che penso di te. Come vedi sono punti di vista. Tu credi di bilanciare? *No non è così. Qui le persone non vengono per calmarsi, ma per sentire le esperienze degli altri e trarne conclusioni* o odee per come procedere al meglio pero LORO ed è fondamentale che ogniuno dia la propria esperienza. Esperienza di chi ha perdonato, ma anche esperienze di chi non acetta il tradimento in nessuna forma e si è ricostruita una vita (anche con fatica e sacrifici) senza sottostare o mettersi a 90 con le nuove condizioni che chi tradisce obbliga ad acettare al tradito/a. Punti di vista. Comunque tu non hai nulla da spiegare a me come io non sono qui per spiegare nulla a nessuno.* Qui siamo per dare pareri non lezioni di vita o spiegazioni per crearci seguaci.*



 Figlio ha esordito con  " aiuto " e ci ha dato pochissime informazioni sull ' essere dei suoi genitori
 ha descritto la mamma come un ingrata e traditrice, falsa e bugiarda senza parlare minimamente di come era PRIMA del fattaccio. Il padre sembra , da quel poco che racconta,uno che non si merita il tradimento ( e qui  vince facile) un gran lavoratore succube dei capricci della moglie. L'unica cosa che traspare è la rabbia, sua, e la vogia di vendetta.
Quindi si  , anche lui , cerca opinioni  e soluzioni da mettere in atto  e, visto il suo stato d'animo direi che si farlo riflettere, si farlo ragionare , no fomentare una rabbia che ha già di suo e proprio in virtù di quel che tu ci contesti, cioè che sappiamo poco o nulla del temperamento e della storia personale degli attori coinvolti.
Sappiamo tutti che agire a caldo può far danni , anche seri.
Se  i tuoi interventi non li chiami lezioni di vita....


----------



## oriente70 (17 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Figlio ha esordito con  " aiuto " e ci ha dato pochissime informazioni sull ' essere dei suoi genitori
> ha descritto la mamma come un ingrata e traditrice, falsa e bugiarda senza parlare minimamente di come era PRIMA del fattaccio. Il padre sembra , da quel poco che racconta,uno che non si merita il tradimento ( e qui  vince facile) un gran lavoratore succube dei capricci della moglie. L'unica cosa che traspare è la rabbia, sua, e la vogia di vendetta.
> Quindi si  , anche lui , cerca opinioni  e soluzioni da mettere in atto  e, visto il suo stato d'animo direi che si farlo riflettere, si farlo ragionare , no fomentare una rabbia che ha già di suo e proprio in virtù di quel che tu ci contesti, cioè che sappiamo poco o nulla del temperamento e della storia personale degli attori coinvolti.
> Sappiamo tutti che agire a caldo può far danni , anche seri.
> Se  i tuoi interventi non li chiami lezioni di vita....


Come sono i traditori??
Certo prima di tradire tutti bravi ...
Basta cambiare sponda [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> A quale domanda dovrei rispondere? Dove vedi che sto divagando?


ti sembra corretto che abbia spostato il matrimonio?

Tu dici di sì perchè non è sereno e quanto ci vorrà per essere seren? Boh! Ma la fidanzata conta qualcosa?

Fa bene a non sposarsi, dici tu. Come vedi anche tu dai una tua opinione, e non sai come sono veramente le cose.

Io traggo una sola conclusione , da fuori come ipotetica fidanzata.

Stai aproffitando per scaricarmi.  Non affronta la madre, ma prende a calci in culo la fidanzata. Scusa se un dubbio mi assale.

Il problema con la madre non lo affronta , invece ne va a creare un altro. Ottimo!

Io figlio non lo conosco, ma uno che si comporta così ha qualcosa di strano. Manca un pezzo.

Poi abbi pazienza, Mat, ma sposandosi lui esce fuori dalla famiglia d'origine andrebbe a vivere la sua 
nuova famiglia.

Mi sembra invece che lui non voglia prendere la sua strada.

Sto solo dando un parere da un mio punto di vista. Se uno viene nel forum per avere la pacca sulla spalla e sentirsi dire poverino, ha sbagliato posto, doveva andare dal parroco.

E non lo sto insultando, anzi dall'inizio gli ho detto di parlare con la madre e metterla in guardia dal concorrente che magari la usa per soffiare l'appalto.
 e lui non mi ha mai risposto. Forse sono stata la più obbiettiva tra tutti.


----------



## Mat78 (17 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Figlio ha esordito con  " aiuto " e ci ha dato pochissime informazioni sull ' essere dei suoi genitori
> ha descritto la mamma come un ingrata e traditrice, falsa e bugiarda senza parlare minimamente di come era PRIMA del fattaccio. Il padre sembra , da quel poco che racconta,uno che non si merita il tradimento ( e qui  vince facile) un gran lavoratore succube dei capricci della moglie. L'unica cosa che traspare è la rabbia, sua, e la vogia di vendetta.
> Quindi si  , anche lui , cerca opinioni  e soluzioni da mettere in atto  e, visto il suo stato d'animo direi che si farlo riflettere, si farlo ragionare , no fomentare una rabbia che ha già di suo e proprio in virtù di quel che tu ci contesti, cioè che sappiamo poco o nulla del temperamento e della storia personale degli attori coinvolti.
> Sappiamo tutti che agire a caldo può far danni , anche seri.
> Se  i tuoi interventi non li chiami lezioni di vita....


Guarda che contano solo i fatti recenti. Del suo passato con la madre non deve interessare ne a te ne a me. Se poi lui vuole condividerli è un altro discorso. Sul resto sono stufo anzi Arcistufo  di continuare a discuterne.


----------



## Mariben (17 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Come sono i traditori??
> Certo prima di tradire tutti bravi ...
> Basta cambiare sponda [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Una persona che tradisce il partner non è necessariamente una brutta persona in tutti gli aspetti della  vita
 può essere una madre /padre , una persona leale e onesta sul lavoro, persino amorevole nei confronti del tradito.
Io uno che ha tradito per anni la moglie me lo sono  " tirato in casa " ed è esattamente quel che sembrava ; una persona  leale, amorevole e intelligente solo un pò lenta nel prendere decisioni che avrebbero sconvolto non tanto la sua vita  ma quella di persone che si appoggiavano a lui, chi per abitudine chi per necessità e ovvietà.
NO non giudico mai una persona , nemmeno i miei, da quell'aspetto


----------



## Mat78 (17 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ti sembra corretto che abbia spostato il matrimonio?
> 
> Tu dici di sì perchè non è sereno e quanto ci vorrà per essere seren? Boh! Ma la fidanzata conta qualcosa?
> 
> ...


Ammetto di non aver letto tutta la tua risposta. Mi stanco a leggere i poemi. Io amo la sintesi. La fidanzata se lo ama veramente capice la situazione è dovrebbe stargli vicino altrimenti è  egoismo ed è meglio sbarazzarsene. Il fare bene a non sposarsi vedo che non l'hai capito. OGGI non è più il caso per un uomo e donna sposarsi per ovvie ragioni che tutti noi qui dentro conosciamo. Il resto come detto perdonami ma non l'ho letto.


----------



## Figlio (17 Maggio 2018)

Ho pochissimo tempo quindi rispondo ad alcuni di voi. 
Ginevra, il matrimonio è rimandato a data da destinarsi ed è stato deciso di comune accordo con la mia fidanzata quindi a cagare non sono io che ci devo andare.
Moni, Danny e Mariben non perdeteci tempo a questa storia.
Arcistufo, sei un realista, doti che contano nella vita ma su mio padre e su come vivano le persone che fanno impresa di un certo tipo forse hai toppato. 
A chi parlava di CLAN, bene, mia madre fa parte del CLAN ed è stata lei a voler rimanere a casa ed occuparsi della famiglia, fuori dall'impresa, ruolo fondamentale.
Il resto quando avrò più tempo.


----------



## Figlio (17 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ti sembra corretto che abbia spostato il matrimonio?
> 
> Tu dici di sì perchè non è sereno e quanto ci vorrà per essere seren? Boh! Ma la fidanzata conta qualcosa?
> 
> ...


Mi sembra correttissimo,eri invitata?


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Arcistufo, sei un realista, doti che contano nella vita ma su mio padre e su come vivano le persone che fanno impresa di un certo tipo forse hai toppato.


 Forse ho toppato sulla tua storia in particolare. Ognuno giudica in base alla sua esperienza. Pure tu. Motivo in più per badare al malloppo.


----------



## Mat78 (17 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Mi sembra correttissimo,eri invitata?


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> ora sono un fake o turista. Quarda hai vinto tu. Hai l'uccello più grosso.


Boh. Chiediamo a tua moglie? 
Del resto mio caro uno che entra su un forum e non si racconta però prova l'irresistibile desiderio di rimettere a posto le cose è sospetto Mica poco. Soprattutto considerando gli psicopatici che sono stati allontanati da qua.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quindi secondo te l'avvenimento della madre è causa di ripensamento?


L'avvenimento della madre non esiste. Esiste la scoperta. Che è avvenimento del figlio. Il quale avrà la sua visione che lo ha portato a ripensare di spostare evento.
Ma uno che si sposa avrà il diritto di viversi il momento quando cazzo gli pare?


----------



## Skorpio (17 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> ora sono un fake o turista. Quarda hai vinto tu. Hai l'uccello più grosso.


Sei un "funzionario" :carneval:

Lo scrivesti tu che la tua funzione qui era....

Quindi sei Mat78 .. detto "il funzionario" :rotfl:


----------



## Lorella (17 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Mi sembra correttissimo,eri invitata?


Figlio, lo so che l'ultimo dei tuoi problemi in questo momento è dare risposte a degli sconosciuti....i cui interventi magari ti stanno pure sulle palle. Ma di molti qua dentro, potresti davvero essere il figlio. Nessuno pretende di instillarti la verità, su un forum è prassi trovare persone di ogni genere, c'è chi dà il proprio suggerimento, chi ti critica, chi si diverte a prendere in giro, chi ti considera un fake. Chi arriva qui deve anche sentire cose che lo infastidiscono, dette peraltro da perfetti sconosciuti che non sanno le dinamiche tue e della tua famiglia. Poi è chiaro, di tutto ciò che ti viene detto, sei tu che devi filtrare, e valutare se eventualmente ci può essere qualche buon suggerimento o qualche spunto su cui riflettere.


----------



## Mat78 (17 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Boh. Chiediamo a tua moglie?
> Del resto mio caro uno che entra su un forum e non si racconta però prova l'irresistibile desiderio di rimettere a posto le cose è sospetto Mica poco. Soprattutto considerando gli psicopatici che sono stati allontanati da qua.


Ti do il suo numero di telefono?  
Rimettere a posto cosa? Magari chi non entra più in questo forum è perché non vuole più avere a che fare con te?


----------



## oriente70 (17 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Una persona che tradisce il partner non è necessariamente una brutta persona in tutti gli aspetti della  vita
> può essere una madre /padre , una persona leale e onesta sul lavoro, persino amorevole nei confronti del tradito.
> Io uno che ha tradito per anni la moglie me lo sono  " tirato in casa " ed è esattamente quel che sembrava ; una persona  leale, amorevole e intelligente solo un pò lenta nel prendere decisioni che avrebbero sconvolto non tanto la sua vita  ma quella di persone che si appoggiavano a lui, chi per abitudine chi per necessità e ovvietà.
> NO non giudico mai una persona , nemmeno i miei, da quell'aspetto


Ti do ragione... Ma a un traditore a un tradito ...come appare ... 
Soprattutto A un figlio che educhi in un certo modo e poi fai l'opposto....
E poi sta storia del concorrente del marito fa ancora più incazzare un figlio che lavora con il padre ...


----------



## Mat78 (17 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sei un "funzionario" :carneval:
> 
> Lo scrivesti tu che la tua funzione qui era....
> 
> Quindi sei Mat78 .. detto "il funzionario" :rotfl:


Ottima idea. Cambio subito il mio nik


----------



## Skorpio (17 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ottima idea. Cambio subito il mio nik


Basta metterlo in firma 

"Funzionario tradinet addetto alla gogna dei traditori, ovunque e comunque"

:rotfl:


----------



## Mat78 (17 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Basta metterlo in firma
> 
> "Funzionario tradinet addetto alla gogna dei traditori, ovunque e comunque"
> 
> :rotfl:


Anche per chi organizza le gangbang come te  a proposito. Dovremmo esserci quasi o sbaglio? Tutto pronto per l'evento?


----------



## farmer (17 Maggio 2018)

Figlio non ti invidio sei capitato in una brutta situazione, adesso l'importante è mantenere la calma,nervi saldi ed essere razionali il più possibile. Una mossa errata dettata dalla rabbia potrebbe creare danni irreparabili. Parla con tua madre e cerca di capire cosa sta succedendo,è stata raggirata? È un infatuazione ? O la cosa è avanti. Tu devi capire soltanto come mai con quel tipo, il resto è affare di tua madre e di tuo padre


----------



## disincantata (17 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Sono sfinito ed ho una tale confusione in testa che la metà basta ed avanza.
> ipazia, l'essere in missione per conto di Dio era bellissima.
> Arcistufo, la lottizzazione è più vicina ai 10.
> Lei è arrivata mia ha salutato ed ha tentato d'abbracciarmi, non ho ricambiato. Mi ha subito detto mi scuso per qualsiasi cosa ti abbia fatto.
> ...


PROBABILE ti/vi abbia visto pure lei quando era con l'altro.


----------



## disincantata (17 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Qui di cose strane ce ne sono tante, come di gente che piange.
> Per me troppe.


Si, l'ho notato pure io.  Mio marito non l'ho mai visto piangere. Neppure quando e' morto suo papa'.


----------



## HP72 (17 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ti do ragione... Ma a un traditore a un tradito ...come appare ...
> Soprattutto A un figlio che educhi in un certo modo e poi fai l'opposto....
> E poi sta storia del concorrente del marito fa ancora più incazzare un figlio che lavora con il padre ...


Concordo in pieno ...


----------



## Figlio (17 Maggio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Si, l'ho notato pure io.  Mio marito non l'ho mai visto piangere. Neppure quando e' morto suo papa'.


Tuo marito e tuo marito, mia madre piange anche quando si canta tanti auguri a te nei compleanni.
Comunque abbiamo parlato ieri notte.
Ha vuotato il sacco, sono stato io a prendere l'iniziativa, ho detto ti ho vista.
E' diventata bianca in volto ed ha iniziato a piangere nuovamente, sono che Danny non fa piacere ma evidentemente nelle vene ha del sangue e non la nafta come lui.
Mi spigato com'è andato il tutto, non è innamorata. Questo sentimento lo riserva solo per mio padre. Era ed è in un momento no ma non sa spiegare il perchè.
Mi ha detto che oltre i baci non è andata, sarà vero? 
Tutto è nato al centro commerciale, lei era li per le compere, lui la vista e le ha offerto un caffè, mia madre e lo squalo si conoscono dai tempi delle medie. Anche lui in crisi, gli affari gli vanno così così e con la moglie altrettanto.
Da un incontro occasionale poi sono diventati appuntamenti, sempre al centro commerciale e poi sono arrivate le passeggiate ed i baci. 
Ho voluto sapere avesse mai parlato di qualcosa riguardante i nostri affari e mi ha risposto di no. 
Ho chiesto quando avesse voluto parlarne con mio padre, la sua risposta è stata subito che non aveva più senso mantenere questo segreto.
Ora io sono nuovamente in città ed al mio posto c'è mio padre.


----------



## oriente70 (17 Maggio 2018)

Buono


----------



## Mat78 (17 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Tuo marito e tuo marito, mia madre piange anche quando si canta tanti auguri a te nei compleanni.
> Comunque abbiamo parlato ieri notte.
> Ha vuotato il sacco, sono stato io a prendere l'iniziativa, ho detto ti ho vista.
> E' diventata bianca in volto ed ha iniziato a piangere nuovamente, sono che Danny non fa piacere ma evidentemente nelle vene ha del sangue e non la nafta come lui.
> ...


Tutto come da regola anche lo sminuire il loro rapporto. Fidati meglio se non indaghi più. Ora se lei ne parlerà con tuo padre, sarà compito suo capire fino a dove sono veramente arrivati se mai lo verrà a sapere e cosa fare.


----------



## disincantata (17 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Tuo marito e tuo marito, mia madre piange anche quando si canta tanti auguri a te nei compleanni.
> Comunque abbiamo parlato ieri notte.
> Ha vuotato il sacco, sono stato io a prendere l'iniziativa, ho detto ti ho vista.
> E' diventata bianca in volto ed ha iniziato a piangere nuovamente, sono che Danny non fa piacere ma evidentemente nelle vene ha del sangue e non la nafta come lui.
> ...



Mi rifferivo agli uomini, e penso anche Danny, ed iriferivo particolare io ad un post recente, ma altra storia.

Sinceramente avrei risparmiato a tuo padre la storia se si e' trattato solo di qualche bacio ed un momento di debolezza.

Spero che tu riesca a capire tua madre (ma sono/ero severa anch'io sul tradimento prima di ritrovarmi cornuta), poi ci si disincanta.

Non rinviare il matrimonio se sei felice con la tua ragazza!


----------



## Figlio (17 Maggio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi rifferivo agli uomini, e penso anche Danny, ed iriferivo particolare io ad un post recente, ma altra storia.
> 
> Sinceramente avrei risparmiato a tuo padre la storia se si e' trattato solo di qualche bacio ed un momento di debolezza.
> 
> ...


Ma io a mio padre non ho detto nulla, sarà mia madre a dirgli tutto e spero lo faccia.
Io non vivo in casa con i miei. Viviamo nello stesso stabile loro al piano terra ed io al primo, ho un ingresso indipendente. Con la mia ragazza andremo a convivere ( rispondo credo alla Sig. Ginevra ).


----------



## Mat78 (17 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Ma io a mio padre non ho detto nulla, sarà mia madre a dirgli tutto e spero lo faccia.
> Io non vivo in casa con i miei. Viviamo nello stesso stabile loro al piano terra ed io al primo, ho un ingresso indipendente. Con la mia ragazza andremo a convivere ( rispondo credo alla Sig. Ginevra ).


Se posso permettermi un consiglio spassionato e fuori dal contesto di questa discussione, mai e dico mai vivere vicini ai genitori e suoceri. Eviterai non pochi problemi  coniugali.


----------



## oriente70 (17 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Tuo marito e tuo marito, mia madre piange anche quando si canta tanti auguri a te nei compleanni.
> Comunque abbiamo parlato ieri notte.
> Ha vuotato il sacco, sono stato io a prendere l'iniziativa, ho detto ti ho vista.
> E' diventata bianca in volto ed ha iniziato a piangere nuovamente, sono che Danny non fa piacere ma evidentemente nelle vene ha del sangue e non la nafta come lui.
> ...


Comunque una che fa l'innamorata in giro la dice lunga...
Okkio agli affari.. Poi il resto se la vedranno i genitori..


----------



## Skorpio (17 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Anche per chi organizza le gangbang come te  a proposito. Dovremmo esserci quasi o sbaglio? Tutto pronto per l'evento?


La curiosità del prossimo, oltre a quanto dice di se, non è un salotto accessibile a tutti .. 

Sia esso un forumista sconosciuto, come il proprio partner

Solo chi dimostra di avere l'approccio giusto può accedere

E mica vale x me, vale x tutti..

Gli altri... Ahimè...
 fuori dal salotto col fogliettino in mano a recitare le regoline   :rotfl:


----------



## Mat78 (17 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La curiosità del prossimo, oltre a quanto dice di se, non è un salotto accessibile a tutti ..
> 
> Sia esso un forumista sconosciuto, come il proprio partner
> 
> ...


A sì sì nessun problema


----------



## void (17 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Tutto come da regola anche lo sminuire il loro rapporto. Fidati meglio se non indaghi più. Ora se lei ne parlerà con tuo padre, sarà compito suo capire fino a dove sono veramente arrivati se mai lo verrà a sapere e cosa fare.


Stai parlando con il figlio, e che cazzo....


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Tuo marito e tuo marito, mia madre piange anche quando si canta tanti auguri a te nei compleanni.
> Comunque abbiamo parlato ieri notte.
> Ha vuotato il sacco, sono stato io a prendere l'iniziativa, ho detto ti ho vista.
> E' diventata bianca in volto ed ha iniziato a piangere nuovamente, *sono che Danny non fa piacere ma evidentemente nelle vene ha del sangue e non la nafta come lui.*
> ...


Meglio avere la nafta nel sangue che chiedersi se è vero che la propria madre ha detto la verità nell'affermare che non ha scopato con l'amante.
Sembra che stai parlando di una tua partner! (oltre che comportarti con me in questa risposta da troll)
E non aggiungo altro, perché sinceramente, non ne vale la pena.


----------



## Moni (17 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Meglio avere la nafta nel sangue che chiedersi se è vero che la propria madre ha detto la verità nell'affermare che non ha scopato con l'amante.
> Sembra che stai parlando di una tua partner! (oltre che comportarti con me in questa risposta da troll)
> E non aggiungo altro, perché sinceramente, non ne vale la pena.


Per me è un troll
Forse un tradito del forum che chissà cosa vuole dimostrare 
Ma dai fosse vero sarebbe da TSO


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Mi sembra correttissimo,eri invitata?


per fortuna no! 
Hai letto solo la prima riga, ottimo!!  Ti sei spiegato benissimo


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


>


che ti ridi,  magari ha fatto la lista nozze e c'è gente che ci sta rimettendo i soldi


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> L'avvenimento della madre non esiste. Esiste la scoperta. Che è avvenimento del figlio. Il quale avrà la sua visione che lo ha portato a ripensare di spostare evento.
> Ma uno che si sposa avrà il diritto di viversi il momento quando cazzo gli pare?


ma certo,  basta non usare scuse. Essere chiari è la cosa più semplice, considerato che sono ancora liberi entrambi.


----------



## Mat78 (17 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> che ti ridi,  magari ha fatto la lista nozze e c'è gente che ci sta rimettendo i soldi


Guarda che lui si riferiva SOLO a te  ed io ho riso per questo.


----------



## Mariben (17 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Ma io a mio padre non ho detto nulla, sarà mia madre a dirgli tutto e spero lo faccia.
> Io non vivo in casa con i miei. Viviamo nello stesso stabile loro al piano terra ed io al primo, ho un ingresso indipendente. Con la mia ragazza andremo a convivere ( rispondo credo alla Sig. Ginevra ).



 dopo di che mi taccio ....
se .. è vero che è stato un momento no e non sa , o vuole, spiegartene i motivi ( sintomo anche di depressione )
se.....è ancora innamorata di tuo padre
se..... c'è stato solo qualche bacio ( e qui non esiste che una madre si giustifichi in questi termini con un figlio )
se ..... non ha tradito l'azienda di famiglia
se...... è così sensibile che piange per un nonnulla  ( sintomo anche di depressione )

ma davvero ti pare il caso che racconti tutto ( o il nulla ) a suo marito ?
mi sa che se aspetti momenti più sereni per sposarti .... campa cavallo 

auguri


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Meglio avere la nafta nel sangue che chiedersi se è vero che la propria madre ha detto la verità nell'affermare che non ha scopato con l'amante.
> Sembra che stai parlando di una tua partner! (oltre che comportarti con me in questa risposta da troll)
> E non aggiungo altro, perché sinceramente, non ne vale la pena.


vai a nafta???? Cazzo inquini pure! Non c'è più rispetto, non ti parlo più! Sono per un mondo pulito. Quando sarai elettrico  riparlami:rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Guarda che lui si riferiva SOLO a te  ed io ho riso per questo.


io mi riferisco ai regali che potrebbe avere incassato, chissà se li rende!


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il cornuto non ha nessun diritto finché non scopre il tradimento.


In assoluto NO.
Se mi tradisci e durante il tradimento mi tratti anche a pesci in faccia nella vita di tutti i giorni (la 'mostrizzazione' della quale s'è parlato spesso qui) allora il cornuto di diritti ce ne ha. Eccome.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Anzi il cornuto non esiste proprio finché non il tradimento non viene scoperto.


Verità assoluta.
E' una VITA che lo scrivo qui sul forum...


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Se posso permettermi un consiglio spassionato e fuori dal contesto di questa discussione, mai e dico mai vivere vicini ai genitori e suoceri. Eviterai non pochi problemi  coniugali.


finalmente un consiglio saggio. Bravo, Mat.
Questa storia della madre, si ripercuotera sul loro menage se vivono attaccati


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Maggio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Quando un figlio scopre un tradimento, penso sia più devastante che se lo scopre il coniuge interessato.
> 
> Un figlio è in mezzo, non ha filtri ne conoscenza della reale consistenza del rapporto fra i genitori, si trova addosso una responsabilità che non ha chiesto e che tantomeno voleva e deve mediare questa responsabilità con l'affetto che ha per i genitori. Si sente a sua volta tradito, di riflesso.
> 
> ...


Il commento più sensato di tutti.
Applausi.:up:


----------



## farmer (17 Maggio 2018)

Spero per te e la tua famiglia che questa cosa non abbia conseguenze, tu lo chiami lo squalo, e se squalo è,tieni sotto controllo il tutto perché non si mai.    Hai fatto la cosa giusta con tua madre, adesso devono vedersela fra coniugi. ....tu tieni sotto controllo lo squalo perché uno squalo è pericoloso e se dici che le cose non gli vanno molto bene peggio è.


----------



## oriente70 (17 Maggio 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Spero per te e la tua famiglia che questa cosa non abbia conseguenze, tu lo chiami lo squalo, e se squalo è,tieni sotto controllo il tutto perché non si mai.    Hai fatto la cosa giusta con tua madre, adesso devono vedersela fra coniugi. ....tu tieni sotto controllo lo squalo perché uno squalo è pericoloso e se dici che le cose non gli vanno molto bene peggio è.


Più che lo squalo deve tenere sotto chiave le carte ..


----------



## void (17 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> dopo di che mi taccio ....
> se .. è vero che è stato un momento no e non sa , o vuole, spiegartene i motivi ( sintomo anche di depressione )
> se.....è ancora innamorata di tuo padre
> se..... c'è stato solo qualche bacio ( e qui non esiste che una madre si giustifichi in questi termini con un figlio )
> ...



Condivido, alla fine un approccio un po' più soft e meno emotivo sarebbe stato meglio per il bene di tutti.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Maggio 2018)

*FIGLIO*

Se la vuoi 'punire' (cosa che emerge chiaramente dalle tue parole) stai pur certo che il solo confronto con lei sarà punizione più che sufficiente.

Credo che tua madre preferirebbe mille volte essere stata scoperta da tuo padre piuttosto che da te.


----------



## Mariben (17 Maggio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se la vuoi 'punire' (cosa che emerge chiaramente dalle tue parole) stai pur certo che il solo confronto con lei sarà punizione più che sufficiente.
> 
> Credo che tua madre preferirebbe mille volte essere stata scoperta da tuo padre piuttosto che da te.


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Tuo marito e tuo marito, mia madre piange anche quando si canta tanti auguri a te nei compleanni.
> Comunque abbiamo parlato ieri notte.
> Ha vuotato il sacco, sono stato io a prendere l'iniziativa, ho detto ti ho vista.
> E' diventata bianca in volto ed ha iniziato a piangere nuovamente, sono che Danny non fa piacere ma evidentemente nelle vene ha del sangue e non la nafta come lui.
> ...


Bravo. La lottizzazione?


----------



## Figlio (17 Maggio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se la vuoi 'punire' (cosa che emerge chiaramente dalle tue parole) stai pur certo che il solo confronto con lei sarà punizione più che sufficiente.
> 
> Credo che tua madre preferirebbe mille volte essere stata scoperta da tuo padre piuttosto che da te.


Credimi che anchio avrei preferito lo avesse scoperto mio padre.
Concordo con chi dice che mia madre sia in depressione. Forse la sua emotività non ci ha permesso di vederne lo stato.


----------



## Figlio (17 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bravo. La lottizzazione?


Tutto sotto controllo, tutto sotto chiave.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Credimi che anchio avrei preferito lo avesse scoperto mio padre.
> Concordo con chi dice che mia madre sia in depressione. Forse la sua emotività non ci ha permesso di vederne lo stato.


Il tuo sgomento di fronte alla scoperta è perfettamente comprensibile, e chi ti invita a 'ragionare' e a star calmo fa benissimo anche se dovrebbe sapere che in certe situazioni è davvero difficile mantenere la calma.
Auguri per le tue nozze.


----------



## twinpeaks (17 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Tutto sotto controllo, tutto sotto chiave.


Complimenti per i nervi saldi che hai dimostrato. Una domanda, se permetti: di questa vicenda hai parlato con la tua fidanzata?


----------



## francoff (17 Maggio 2018)

Capisco la tua delusione e il tuo stato d animo , però forzarla a parlare con tuo padre !! E cosa poi ? Niente : gli affari non trapelati le corna una cosa da adolescenti  e tu butti addosso a tuo padre tutta la merda che io, come gli altri traditi, han dovuto spalare ? Ma ti rendi conto di quello che hai fatto ? Del carico che gli messo sulle spalle ? Sei un bamboccione un adolescente che non ha ancora capito nulla della vita .... altro che architetto di 26 anni ! Ma tuo padre e' ingegnere , spero che dopo la batosta iniziale , riesca a vedere la cosa nel modo giusto . Lei con i suoi tempi e conoscendo tuo padre , L altro componente della coppia di cui tu non fai parte , doveva scegliere se , come e quando parlarne .


----------



## Figlio (17 Maggio 2018)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Complimenti per i nervi saldi che hai dimostrato. Una domanda, se permetti: di questa vicenda hai parlato con la tua fidanzata?


Si, subito, mi son confidato con lei. La sua risposta è stata non ti fare coinvolgere, sono fatti loro.


----------



## Figlio (17 Maggio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Capisco la tua delusione e il tuo stato d animo , però forzarla a parlare con tuo padre !! E cosa poi ? Niente : gli affari non trapelati le corna una cosa da adolescenti  e tu butti addosso a tuo padre tutta la merda che io, come gli altri traditi, han dovuto spalare ? Ma ti rendi conto di quello che hai fatto ? Del carico che gli messo sulle spalle ? Sei un bamboccione un adolescente che non ha ancora capito nulla della vita .... altro che architetto di 26 anni ! Ma tuo padre e' ingegnere , spero che dopo la batosta iniziale , riesca a vedere la cosa nel modo giusto . Lei con i suoi tempi e conoscendo tuo padre , L altro componente della coppia di cui tu non fai parte , doveva scegliere se , come e quando parlarne .


Io non ho confidato a mio padre niente. Non ho costretto mia madre a confidarmi niente. Era lei che voleva parlare della cosa ma non sapeva come iniziare. Be, per non sapere niente sai molte cose, anche tu della cerchia dei signor so tutto?
Aggiungo che è stata lei a telefonare a mio padre per dirgli di andare da lei


----------



## Mariben (17 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> *Credimi che anchio avrei preferito lo avesse scoperto mio padre.*
> Concordo con chi dice che *mia madre sia in depressione *Forse la sua emotività non ci ha permesso di vederne lo stato.



Per quanto comprenda il tuo sgomento... perchè ???

per carità !!! non intendevo fare diagnosi  ; non  conosco tua madre e non ne avrei titolo!!!

Però.... se così fosse... a maggior ragione perchè metterla alle strette ?


----------



## Figlio (17 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Per quanto comprenda il tuo sgomento... perchè ???
> 
> per carità !!! non intendevo fare diagnosi  ; non  conosco tua madre e non ne avrei titolo!!!
> 
> Però.... se così fosse... a maggior ragione perchè metterla alle strette ?


Senti, ho risposto con l'altro post.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> per non sapere niente sai molte cose, anche tu della cerchia dei signor so tutto?


I traditi da forum di solito funzionano così, buona parte almeno. Gente convinta di avere le risposte in tasca più o meno per qualunque cosa. Peccato che poi Stringi stringi utilizzino comodi kit di valori morali preconfezionati :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (17 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Tuo marito e tuo marito, mia madre piange anche quando si canta tanti auguri a te nei compleanni.
> Comunque abbiamo parlato ieri notte.
> Ha vuotato il sacco, sono stato io a prendere l'iniziativa, ho detto ti ho vista.
> E' diventata bianca in volto ed ha iniziato a piangere nuovamente, sono che Danny non fa piacere ma evidentemente nelle vene ha del sangue e non la nafta come lui.
> ...


E tu, come stai?


----------



## Figlio (17 Maggio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E tu, come stai?


Mi sento molto strano, sono incazzato, deluso ma anche sollevato. Non so nemmeno io come definire il mio stato d'animo. Alle volte mi viene paura ma dura poco.
Comunque grazie, credo tu sia stata l'unica a chiedermelo.


----------



## Figlio (17 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> I traditi da forum di solito funzionano così, buona parte almeno. Gente convinta di avere le risposte in tasca più o meno per qualunque cosa. Peccato che poi Stringi stringi utilizzino comodi kit di valori morali preconfezionati :rotfl:


Mi sto accorgendo


----------



## francoff (17 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Io non ho confidato a mio padre niente. Non ho costretto mia madre a confidarmi niente. Era lei che voleva parlare della cosa ma non sapeva come iniziare. Be, per non sapere niente sai molte cose, anche tu della cerchia dei signor so tutto?
> Aggiungo che è stata lei a telefonare a mio padre per dirgli di andare da lei


Che tu non abbia detto nulla a tuo padre si era capito  ma che tu abbia domandato a tua madre quando glielo avrebbe detto L hai scritto tu . E fare questa domanda in quel momento una madre non poteva risponderti altro . Poi deciditi cosa scrivere ... d la sceneggiatura ti sta scappando di mano .


----------



## francoff (17 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> I traditi da forum di solito funzionano così, buona parte almeno. Gente convinta di avere le risposte in tasca più o meno per qualunque cosa. Peccato che poi Stringi stringi utilizzino comodi kit di valori morali preconfezionati :rotfl:


Ti sempre detto che ti considero un inutile idiota , un fallito che si è inventato una parte sul forum per sfuggire una vita sfigata .


----------



## Figlio (17 Maggio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Che tu non abbia detto nulla a tuo padre si era capito  ma che tu abbia domandato a tua madre quando glielo avrebbe detto L hai scritto tu . E fare questa domanda in quel momento una madre non poteva risponderti altro . Poi deciditi cosa scrivere ... d la sceneggiatura ti sta scappando di mano .


Bene, mi hai scoperto. Che scrivi a fare allora, stai togliendo tempo prezioso ad altre cose.


----------



## francoff (17 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Bene, mi hai scoperto. Che scrivi a fare allora, stai togliendo tempo prezioso ad altre cose.


Mi diverte. Venti minuti al giorno di cavolate . Posso concedermele poi ho altro da fare nella vita fortunatamente ... non come il tuo amico h24 7/7 sul forum


----------



## Figlio (17 Maggio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi diverte. Venti minuti al giorno di cavolate . Posso concedermele poi ho altro da fare nella vita fortunatamente ... non come il tuo amico h24 7/7 sul forum


Io sono amico di tutti.


----------



## francoff (17 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Io sono amico di tutti.


Visto che hai una impresa e hai dato degli escavatori al rivale dimmi che tipo di escavatori hai dato , mi riferisco a peso , braccio e potenza , cosa li ha usati per fare e che benne ha usato


----------



## Figlio (17 Maggio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Visto che hai una impresa e hai dato degli escavatori al rivale dimmi che tipo di escavatori hai dato , mi riferisco a peso , braccio e potenza , cosa li ha usati per fare e che benne ha usato


2 hitachi zx240 mi pare che i quintali tu li sappia, braccio dotato di triplice. Ti basta o vuoi sapere anche il consumo ora?


----------



## francoff (17 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> 2 hitachi zx240 mi pare che i quintali tu li sappia, braccio dotato di triplice. Ti basta o vuoi sapere anche il consumo ora?


Tutto giusto


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Maggio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Ti sempre detto che ti considero un inutile idiota , un fallito che si è inventato una parte sul forum per sfuggire una vita sfigata .


Ma secondo te può spostarmi qualcosa l'opinione di uno sfigato come te?

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Figlio (17 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma secondo te può spostarmi qualcosa l'opinione di uno sfigato come te?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Dai stai al gioco, se si diverte così che male fa.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2018)

Ho saltato una trentina di pagine.
Vedo che figlio è riuscito a parlare e in modo costruttivo.


----------



## Figlio (17 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho saltato una trentina di pagine.
> Vedo che figlio è riuscito a parlare e in modo costruttivo.


Quando mi calmo un po sono anche una persona gradevole.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2018)

Periodicamente approda nel forum un figlio o una figlia che si trovano in questa situazione.
Che siano reali o no mi pare che sia irrilevante al fine dello svolgimento della discussione.
Ovviamente non è irrilevante essere veri figli in una situazione del genere.
Quello che mi sorprende sempre è l’incapacità di chi interviene sia di mettersi nei panni di un figlio e di comprendere la lacerazione profonda che causa un evento del genere.
Sia il tentativo amorale di proteggersi, per chi ha tradito, anche solo dal pensiero che un figlio possa giudicare i genitori, come se bastasse proclamare i principi che i genitori sono umani e che i figli non debbano entrare nel rapporto tra i genitori per essere salvaguardati da questa possibilità.
La cosa è ancor più curioso perché se poi in altri thread si parla del rapporto con i genitori...eccome se lo giudicano e condannano.

Credo che se questo posto serve solo per trovarsi tra complici, da qualunque parte e ruolo ci si ponga, per autossolversi, sia un luogo inutile, meglio un bar e farsi un mojito.

Penso che qui si dovrebbe capire qualcosa di sé e perché si fanno le cose, fuori dallo schema tribunalizio, poi fate come vi pare.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Dai stai al gioco, se si diverte così che male fa.


Fa male a te. Francoff è il classico tradito in cerca di compassione e dell'eterno presente. Tipo intrappolato in un loop temporale. Gente così rende posti come questo privi di senso


----------



## Figlio (17 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Periodicamente approda nel forum un figlio o una figlia che si trovano in questa situazione.
> Che siano reali o no mi pare che sia irrilevante al fine dello svolgimento della discussione.
> Ovviamente non è irrilevante essere veri figli in una situazione del genere.
> Quello che mi sorprende sempre è l’incapacità di chi interviene sia di mettersi nei panni di un figlio e di comprendere la lacerazione profonda che causa un evento del genere.
> ...


Mi piace molto la tua analisi.


----------



## Figlio (17 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Fa male a te. Francoff è il classico tradito in cerca di compassione e dell'eterno presente. Tipo intrappolato in un loop temporale. Gente così rende posti come questo privi di senso


Mi credi se ti dico che mi è del tutto indifferente? Però mi dispiace se è stato tradito, ora capisco tutto. Non è presunzione è frustrazione.


----------



## ipazia (17 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Mi sento molto strano, sono incazzato, deluso ma anche sollevato. Non so nemmeno io come definire il mio stato d'animo. Alle volte mi viene paura ma dura poco.
> Comunque grazie, credo tu sia stata l'unica a chiedermelo.


Prego. 
Grazie a te di aver risposto. 



Immagino tu ti senta strano, è stata una rivoluzione. 

E sono contenta che ci sia dentro del sollievo, significa che se ti fossi tenuto dentro quello che sapevi, il peso l'avresti sentito.

Non lo so praticamente mai nemmeno io come definire i miei stati d'animo, ma ho imparato che non è molto importante. 
Poi i nomi arrivano da soli. Dopo aver ascoltato, in silenzio


----------



## Figlio (17 Maggio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prego.
> Grazie a te di aver risposto.
> 
> 
> ...


Scusa la domanda stupida che ti farò, ma perchè molti, compresa la mia ragazza a cui ho chiesto spiegazioni, mi consigliavano di star zitto e tenermi il segreto ben stretto? La mia ragazza mi ha detto la sua, ma vorrei sapere la vostra. Io uno smarrimento ed un dolore del genere non l'avevo mai provato.


----------



## ipazia (18 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Scusa la domanda stupida che ti farò, ma perchè molti, compresa la mia ragazza a cui ho chiesto spiegazioni, mi consigliavano di star zitto e tenermi il segreto ben stretto? La mia ragazza mi ha detto la sua, ma vorrei sapere la vostra. Io uno smarrimento ed un dolore del genere non l'avevo mai provato.


Non è una domanda stupida, ma non so risponderti. (per gli altri)

Non è la mia posizione, il segreto. 

E non per morale. 
Ma perchè i segreti segregano chi li tiene. 

Come ti avevo scritto, per me, qualunque cosa avessi scelto di fare, qualcosa sul tavolo l'avresti lasciata. 

La meno peggio era parlare esattamente del tuo dolore con tua madre ricordandoti che lei è tua madre e tu sei suo figlio. 

Figlio che si sente tradito dalla discrepanza fra la madre che hai sempre visto e quella che ti è capitata sotto gli occhi.

Non dimenticarti di essere figlio, a mio parere, è l'unico consiglio sensato. 
Perchè è un qualcosa che non puoi rinnegare neanche volendolo fare. E qualunque mossa a questo livello, fa male soltanto a te. 

Ecco perchè battevo sul fatto che tu non sei il tradito (il padre). 

Tu come mai hai deciso di "non farti i cazzi tuoi"?
O di parlare con tuo padre?


----------



## Figlio (18 Maggio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è una domanda stupida, ma non so risponderti. (per gli altri)
> 
> Non è neanche la mia posizione, il segreto.
> 
> ...


Perchè io faccio parte delle loro vite. Io mi sento tradito nei comportamenti, vedendola, e come se mi abbia detto guarda che tutto quello che ti ho insegnato non vale un cazzo. Non siamo in un contesto lavorativo dove la pugnalata te la puoi aspettare, qua si parla di famiglia, si parla del tutto. della nicchia dove ti rifugi per star bene.


----------



## ipazia (18 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Perchè io faccio parte delle loro vite. Io mi sento tradito nei comportamenti, vedendola, e come se mi abbia detto *guarda che tutto quello che ti ho insegnato non vale un cazzo*. Non siamo in un contesto lavorativo dove la pugnalata te la puoi aspettare, qua si parla di famiglia, si parla del tutto. della nicchia dove ti rifugi per star bene.


Capisco quello che intendi. 

Lei ti ha mostrato un modo e poi hai scoperto che, in segreto, ne adoperava un'altro per se stessa. 
E questo mette in discussione la sua affidabilità.

Ma mette in discussione quello che ti ha insegnato? 
Tu, cosa ne pensi di quello che ti ha insegnato? 

Io, ho scelto, fra le eredità dei miei genitori, cosa tenere e cosa scartare. 
Ho accettato quello di cui, per quanto lo desiderassi dal profondo, non mi posso liberare pena il perdere parti di me.
HO lasciato andare quello che proprio non mi si fa sulla pelle. Non è mio. 
Per quanto sia profondamente loro. 

Ovviamente, non dalla sera alla mattina.


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Fa male a te. Francoff è il classico tradito in cerca di compassione e dell'eterno presente. Tipo intrappolato in un loop temporale. Gente così rende posti come questo privi di senso


Arci.... Francoff ha tradito, se ricordo bene, in trasferta marocchina. E ha fatto più che bene, secondo me, a ragion veduta. Figlio è decisamente molto piu talebano di Mat78 da come scrive. Ascolta solo quelli che gli danno ragione, il che me lo fa teneramente stare sulle balle. 
Comprendo che uno possa avere avuto un trauma, ma per queste cose occorrono specialisti, non fazioni da creare su un forum.
E anche la capacità di ascoltare chi dice qualcosa che non corrisponde a quello che si vorrebbe sentirsi dire, nel caso di persone reali.
Poi potrei anche divertirmi a tenergli corda e vedere dove va a finire con la sua storia, se non avessi da un po' una discreta sensazione che ci stia prendendo un po' per il culo.


----------



## Figlio (18 Maggio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Capisco quello che intendi.
> 
> Lei ti ha mostrato un modo e poi hai scoperto che, in segreto, ne adoperava un'altro per se stessa.
> E questo mette in discussione la sua affidabilità.
> ...


Se mette in discussione quello che mi ha insegnato lo vedrò con il tempo. A caldo ti posso dire si, però nel contempo posso dirti che può essere interpretata una lezione di vita. Qui però mi fermo perchè sto per essere assalito dal dolore.


----------



## ipazia (18 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Se mette in discussione quello che mi ha insegnato lo vedrò con il tempo. A caldo ti posso dire si, però nel contempo posso dirti che può essere interpretata una lezione di vita. *Qui però mi fermo* perchè sto per essere assalito dal dolore.


Riposa allora, non c'è fretta...il tempo è Signore 

Buonanotte [MENTION=7511]Figlio[/MENTION]


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Scusa la domanda stupida che ti farò, ma perchè molti, compresa la mia ragazza a cui ho chiesto spiegazioni, mi consigliavano di star zitto e tenermi il segreto ben stretto? La mia ragazza mi ha detto la sua, ma vorrei sapere la vostra. Io uno smarrimento ed un dolore del genere non l'avevo mai provato.


Io ti ho dato lo stesso consiglio.
Per limitare i danni.
Perché la tua percezione di quello che è accaduto ora è diversa da quella che sarà tra 6 mesi, pertanto tutto deve essere metabolizzato e compreso prima di essere dato in pasto ad altri e creare una reazione a catena che coinvolgerà sempre più persone in situazioni che sono o possono diventare drammatiche, perché non si agisce MAI quando non si è abbastanza coscienti e razionali per fare la scelta più conveniente o anche solo meno dannosa per te e per tutti, perché la vita di coppia e intima dei tuoi genitori non è affare tuo come per loro non lo è la tua, perché tuo padre non è detto che voglia finire coinvolto in questa storia, perché tua madre esige rispetto anche quando sbaglia e vale più dei valori che tu hai introiettato, perché semplicemente la tua fidanzata è più matura di te e per una volta nella vita vale la pena  ascoltarla.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Arci.... Francoff ha tradito, se ricordo bene, in trasferta marocchina. E ha fatto più che bene, secondo me, a ragion veduta. Figlio è decisamente molto piu talebano di Mat78 da come scrive. Ascolta solo quelli che gli danno ragione, il che me lo fa teneramente stare sulle balle.
> Comprendo che uno possa avere avuto un trauma, ma per queste cose occorrono specialisti, non fazioni da creare su un forum.
> E anche la capacità di ascoltare chi dice qualcosa che non corrisponde a quello che si vorrebbe sentirsi dire, nel caso di persone reali.
> Poi potrei anche divertirmi a tenergli corda e vedere dove va a finire con la sua storia, se non avessi da un po' una discreta sensazione che ci stia prendendo un po' per il culo.


E cosa cambia? Magari è vero che ci sta prendendo per il culo, ma in questo inclito consesso di egocentrici ognuno vive le storie degli altri all'unico scopo di avere uno specchio in cui guardare riflessa la propria. Non fare l'errore di far finta di volare alto. Magari ti può rendere più interessante agli occhi di qualcuno con una vita sufficientemente vuota da cercare modelli emulativi su un forum, Ma se non hai un po' di curiosità antropologica per le storie che qualcuno si sbatte a scrivere, come fai a tirare fuori qualcosa di interessante?


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Perchè io faccio parte delle loro vite. Io mi sento tradito nei comportamenti, vedendola, e come se mi abbia detto guarda che tutto quello che ti ho insegnato non vale un cazzo. Non siamo in un contesto lavorativo dove la pugnalata te la puoi aspettare, qua si parla di famiglia, si parla del tutto. della nicchia dove ti rifugi per star bene.


Rileggiti il post di Ipazia e ragionaci sopra.
Tu non fai comunque  parte delle loro vite.
Ognuno di voi è un individuo.
Tu non hai mai fatto cose di nascosto dai tuoi e che i tuoi non approverebbero?


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E cosa cambia? Magari è vero che ci sta prendendo per il culo, ma in questo inclito consesso di egocentrici ognuno vive le storie degli altri all'unico scopo di avere uno specchio in cui guardare riflessa la propria. Non fare l'errore di far finta di volare alto. Magari ti può rendere più interessante agli occhi di qualcuno con una vita sufficientemente vuota da cercare modelli emulativi su un forum, Ma se non hai un po' di curiosità antropologica per le storie che qualcuno si sbatte a scrivere, come fai a tirare fuori qualcosa di interessante?


Infatti anche la mia reazione ha senso proprio perché uso lui come specchio.
E non posso fingere che quel che vedo mi piaccia.
Mi specchio e vedo qualcosa che trovo incoerente col mio modo di pensare.
E scopro che lui fa altrettanto.
Chi dei due si tiene lontano dallo specchio?
Forse entrambi, ma tutto sommato a me non cambia la vita farlo.


----------



## Figlio (18 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Rileggiti il post di Ipazia e ragionaci sopra.
> Tu non fai comunque  parte delle loro vite.
> Ognuno di voi è un individuo.
> Tu non hai mai fatto cose di nascosto dai tuoi e che i tuoi non approverebbero?


Se tu non ti senti di far parte di qualcosa non vuol dire che anchio mi debba sentire così. Cento che ho fatto delle cose di nascosto ma avevo 16 anni.


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Se tu non ti senti di far parte di qualcosa non vuol dire che anchio mi debba sentire così. Cento che ho fatto delle cose di nascosto ma avevo 16 anni.


Le hai fatte tu, e non ti sei sentito minimamente in colpa né responsabile verso i tuoi genitori, immagino. Questo perché tu in quel momento vivevi la tua vita che è fatta anche di scelte individuali.
Non pensi che per tua madre, ora che ti vede adulto, possa valere la stessa considerazione?


----------



## Figlio (18 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io ti ho dato lo stesso consiglio.
> Per limitare i danni.
> Perché la tua percezione di quello che è accaduto ora è diversa da quella che sarà tra 6 mesi, pertanto tutto deve essere metabolizzato e compreso prima di essere dato in pasto ad altri e creare una reazione a catena che coinvolgerà sempre più persone in situazioni che sono o possono diventare drammatiche, perché non si agisce MAI quando non si è abbastanza coscienti e razionali per fare la scelta più conveniente o anche solo meno dannosa per te e per tutti, perché la vita di coppia e intima dei tuoi genitori non è affare tuo come per loro non lo è la tua, perché tuo padre non è detto che voglia finire coinvolto in questa storia, perché tua madre esige rispetto anche quando sbaglia e vale più dei valori che tu hai introiettato, perché semplicemente la tua fidanzata è più matura di te e per una volta nella vita vale la pena di ascoltarla.


Ma ti viene così difficile da capire che sono andato in montagna proprio perchè non riuscivo a sopportare la visione della perfetta moglie sapendo quello che sapevo? Mi vuoi dire che tu in una situazione del genere avresti avuto la freddezza di comportarti asetticamente, con distacco? Io non capivo e non capisco più nulla, non ero preparato. Se mi avessero pugnalato in quel momento non avrei sentito dolore.


----------



## Figlio (18 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Le hai fatte tu, e non ti sei sentito minimamente in colpa né responsabile verso i tuoi genitori, immagino. Questo perché tu in quel momento vivevi la tua vita che è fatta anche di scelte individuali.
> Non pensi che per tua madre, ora che ti vede adulto, possa valere la stessa considerazione?


Sono loro che mi hanno inculcato che faccio parte di qualcosa di grande e questo qualcosa si chiama famiglia. Non ci capiamo, lascia perdere.
Vado in studio, provo a combinar qualcosa.


----------



## void (18 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Sono loro che mi hanno inculcato che faccio parte di qualcosa di grande e questo qualcosa si chiama famiglia. Non ci capiamo, lascia perdere.
> Vado in studio, provo a combinar qualcosa.


Penso che Danny ti capisca benissimo, così come capisce il tuo stato d'animo. Solo che la vita alle volte va oltre i concetti e quello che si insegna può diventare in un attimo astrazione.

E' difficile capirlo quando si è nel tuo stato d'animo. E' sostanzialmente l'eterno oggetto di discussione di questo forum.

Comunque spero che tutto si risolva per il meglio. Tu hai fatto ciò che sentivi. 
Un sincero in bocca al lupo a tutta la tua famiglia, quella vecchia e quella nuova.


----------



## Mariben (18 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Se tu non ti senti di far parte di qualcosa non vuol dire che anchio mi debba sentire così. Cento che ho fatto delle cose di nascosto ma avevo 16 anni.



Tu fai parte della famiglia @ figlio e il tuo nikname  ti dice anche in che ruolo.
 Sei il loro figlio ma non gli appartieni , non nelle scelte giuste o sbagliate che nella vita hai o dovrai prendere.
Loro non appartengono a te negli stessi termini. Io ho 3 figli che ho cresciuto nel miglior modo  possibile. Ho fatto del MIO meglio però e loro  sanno che sono umana e quindi fallibile. Quando ho tradito il loro padre il più piccolo, che aveva più o meno la tua età, si era accorto di qualcosa, aveva capito anche di chi si trattava e mi ha semplicemente presa da parte dicendomi " che stai combinando mamma ? "senza giudizio ma sopratutto senza abdicare al suo ruolo.
Da qualche mese si è separato, ha una figlia piccola è stato malissimo e mi sono sorbita le sue crisi, anche pesanti.
L'ho supportato, aiutato, ascoltato ma mai nemmeno quando me l'ha chiesto mi sono schierata apertamente contro la sua ex. Ho passato notti e giornate a raccogliere i pezzi del suo ego ferito a morte perchè LUI me lo ha chiesto semplicemente perchè lo amo e in questo momento aveva bisogno anche di me.
Ora sta meglio vive da solo con la sua piccola e lo sento , al telefono di tanto in tanto,come prima della crisi di certo non 20 volte al giorno come durante. Siamo molto uniti ma nello stesso tempo  abbiamo le nostre vite. Ci siamo , e vale per tutti tre, nel momento del bisogno e per riunirci nella nostra grande famiglia allargata ma senza mai intrometterci gli uni nelle vite degli altri. se non esplicitamente invitati.


----------



## HP72 (18 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> ..... mi ha semplicemente presa da parte dicendomi " che stai combinando mamma ? "senza giudizio ma sopratutto senza abdicare al suo ruolo.
> ...


Quando ti ha detto quella frase tu lo avevi "esplicitamente invitato" a interessarsi della cosa oppure il fatto che tuo figlio ti abbia parlato significa forse, forse, che in una famiglia ci sono interventi, intromissioni se preferisci chiamarle così, che si fanno indipendentemente dal fatto che i familiari te lo chiedano o meno per il puro interesse, affetto, che provano?


----------



## HP72 (18 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Periodicamente approda nel forum un figlio o una figlia che si trovano in questa situazione.
> Che siano reali o no mi pare che sia irrilevante al fine dello svolgimento della discussione.
> Ovviamente non è irrilevante essere veri figli in una situazione del genere.
> Quello che mi sorprende sempre è l’incapacità di chi interviene sia di mettersi nei panni di un figlio e di comprendere la lacerazione profonda che causa un evento del genere.
> ...


Concordo su tutta la linea ....


----------



## patroclo (18 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Sono loro che mi hanno inculcato che faccio parte di qualcosa di grande e questo qualcosa si chiama famiglia. Non ci capiamo, lascia perdere.
> Vado in studio, provo a combinar qualcosa.


....secondo me sei tu che, magari sconvolto dalla situazione, vedi ancora le cose in maniera poco autonoma e indipendendente rispetto al tuo nucleo originario. Non dico che superata una certa età si dimentichino le origini ma semplicemente che bisogna prendere un certo distacco, che non è negazione ma chiamiamola crescita. Anch'io ho lavorato anni in famiglia e so che le dinamiche tendono a prolungarsi più del dovuto.

Circa 30 pagine fa ti ho chiesto se tua madre era stata una brava madre ( ante tradimento , ovviamente) ma non hai risposto.


----------



## Mariben (18 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Quando ti ha detto quella frase tu lo avevi "esplicitamente invitato" a interessarsi della cosa oppure il fatto che tuo figlio ti abbia parlato significa forse, forse, che in una famiglia ci sono interventi, intromissioni se preferisci chiamarle così, che si fanno indipendentemente dal fatto che i familiari te lo chiedano o meno per il puro interesse, affetto, che provano?



 Certo che me lo ha chiesto per interesse . affetto ecc ecc . come io gli ho chiesto , quando ne ho avuto sentore , cosa stava succedendo nella sua famiglia ma in tutti i casi era un interessamento affettuoso e non giudicante.In entrambi i casi si sentiva lontano un miglio che non stavamo bene , allora io ora mio figlio. Da qui a intromettersi dando direttive, ricattando affettivamente e minacciare ce n'è di strada.
Mio figlio non mi ha imposto di parlarne con suo padre e io quando ho saputo che  mia nuora aveva un altro non ho fiatato , proprio in virtù del bene che ci vogliamo  le ferite si curano non si infiammano


----------



## Mariben (18 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Periodicamente approda nel forum un figlio o una figlia che si trovano in questa situazione.
> Che siano reali o no mi pare che sia irrilevante al fine dello svolgimento della discussione.
> Ovviamente non è irrilevante essere veri figli in una situazione del genere.
> Quello che mi sorprende sempre è l’incapacità di chi interviene sia di mettersi nei panni di un figlio e di comprendere la lacerazione profonda che causa un evento del genere.
> ...



Non si nega il dolore o la rabbia che una scoperta del genere possano provocare
In questo specifico caso si è tentato, più o meno tutti, di limitare i danni che tale dolore e rabbia avrebbero procurato
sopratutto al padre. IO ho avuto paura, terrore direi che i miei figli mi giudicassero e si allontanassero da me ma nello stesso tempo sapevo che era una mia scelta e che qualunque fosse stato il loro giudizio e comportamento non avrei permesso a loro di farmi cambiare strada o progetto. NON dopo che erano sufficentemente cresciuti e autonomi.
Mi è andata bene... mettiamola così


----------



## HP72 (18 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Certo che me lo ha chiesto per interesse . affetto ecc ecc . come io gli ho chiesto , quando ne ho avuto sentore , cosa stava succedendo nella sua famiglia ma in tutti i casi era un interessamento affettuoso e non giudicante.In entrambi i casi si sentiva lontano un miglio che non stavamo bene , allora io ora mio figlio. Da qui a intromettersi dando direttive, ricattando affettivamente e minacciare ce n'è di strada.
> Mio figlio non mi ha imposto di parlarne con suo padre e io quando ho saputo che  mia nuora aveva un altro non ho fiatato , proprio in virtù del bene che ci vogliamo  le ferite si curano non si infiammano


Tutti giudichiamo tutti, questo ci infastidisce ma è perfettamente normale 
Quando hai saputo che tua nuora aveva un altro, tuo figlio lo sapeva già?


----------



## Mariben (18 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io ti ho dato lo stesso consiglio.
> Per limitare i danni.
> Perché la tua percezione di quello che è accaduto ora è diversa da quella che sarà tra 6 mesi, pertanto tutto deve essere metabolizzato e compreso prima di essere dato in pasto ad altri e creare una reazione a catena che coinvolgerà sempre più persone in situazioni che sono o possono diventare drammatiche, perché non si agisce MAI quando non si è abbastanza coscienti e razionali per fare la scelta più conveniente o anche solo meno dannosa per te e per tutti, perché la vita di coppia e intima dei tuoi genitori non è affare tuo come per loro non lo è la tua, perché tuo padre non è detto che voglia finire coinvolto in questa storia, perché tua madre esige rispetto anche quando sbaglia e vale più dei valori che tu hai introiettato, perché semplicemente la tua fidanzata è più matura di te e per una volta nella vita vale la pena  ascoltarla.





HP72 ha detto:


> Tutti giudichiamo tutti, questo ci infastidisce ma è perfettamente normale
> Quando hai saputo che tua nuora aveva un altro, tuo figlio lo sapeva già?


No l ha saputo da lei mesi dopo


----------



## Mat78 (18 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Periodicamente approda nel forum un figlio o una figlia che si trovano in questa situazione.
> Che siano reali o no mi pare che sia irrilevante al fine dello svolgimento della discussione.
> Ovviamente non è irrilevante essere veri figli in una situazione del genere.
> Quello che mi sorprende sempre è l’incapacità di chi interviene sia di mettersi nei panni di un figlio e di comprendere la lacerazione profonda che causa un evento del genere.
> ...


Cara Brunetta, tutto giusto quello che hai scritto, ma anche tu non ne sei immune.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Scusa la domanda stupida che ti farò, ma perchè molti, compresa la mia ragazza a cui ho chiesto spiegazioni, mi consigliavano di star zitto e tenermi il segreto ben stretto? La mia ragazza mi ha detto la sua, ma vorrei sapere la vostra. Io uno smarrimento ed un dolore del genere non l'avevo mai provato.


Perché il trauma è tuo e finché non si prova personalmente non si capisce. Il rapporto ribaltato è il tuo con tutti i tuoi vissuti ed emozioni e tentativi di razionalizzazione. Se tu taci e archivi, gli altri sono sollevati perché non c’è pericolo che vengano coinvolti nella tua destabilizzazione. 
Succede anche tra adulti quando un amico viene tradito.
Per questo si arriva qui, perché chi non l’ha provato ti consola, magari piange con te e ti abbraccia, ma non vorrai mica andare avanti a parlarne più di una settimana?!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Perchè io faccio parte delle loro vite. Io mi sento tradito nei comportamenti, vedendola, e come se mi abbia detto guarda che tutto quello che ti ho insegnato non vale un cazzo. Non siamo in un contesto lavorativo dove la pugnalata te la puoi aspettare, qua si parla di famiglia, si parla del tutto. della nicchia dove ti rifugi per star bene.


Questa è la dissonanza cognitiva che fa tremare le fondamenta delle tue sicurezze.
Poi si consoliderà una nuova struttura.
È un lavoro tutto tuo.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Rileggiti il post di Ipazia e ragionaci sopra.
> Tu non fai comunque  parte delle loro vite.
> Ognuno di voi è un individuo.
> Tu non hai mai fatto cose di nascosto dai tuoi e che i tuoi non approverebbero?


Ma che ragionamento è?
Lui non è uno che passa, è il figlio.
I genitori rappresentano la legge, lui è quello che si deve allontanare e trasgredire alcune leggi della famiglia. Ma le leggi di famiglia nel corso degli anni sono chiare e solide. Lui ha visto Mosé rompere le tavole. È normale che sia destabilizzato.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Tu fai parte della famiglia @ figlio e il tuo nikname  ti dice anche in che ruolo.
> Sei il loro figlio ma non gli appartieni , non nelle scelte giuste o sbagliate che nella vita hai o dovrai prendere.
> Loro non appartengono a te negli stessi termini. Io ho 3 figli che ho cresciuto nel miglior modo  possibile. Ho fatto del MIO meglio però e loro  sanno che sono umana e quindi fallibile. Quando ho tradito il loro padre il più piccolo, che aveva più o meno la tua età, si era accorto di qualcosa, aveva capito anche di chi si trattava e mi ha semplicemente presa da parte dicendomi " che stai combinando mamma ? "senza giudizio ma sopratutto senza abdicare al suo ruolo.
> Da qualche mese si è separato, ha una figlia piccola è stato malissimo e mi sono sorbita le sue crisi, anche pesanti.
> ...


Questo racconta del tuo rapporto con i tuoi figli.
Non è e non può essere un paradigma.
Il miglior modo possibile tuo può non essere il modo degli altri, migliore o peggiore non ti riguarda, è un altro. Non può diventare il tuo/vostro.
Ci sono relazioni genitori/figli in cui i figli si confidano anche su aspetti intimi. Questi genitori si compiacciono. A me fa orrore una rapporto genitore/figlio sul piano amicale e che entra nella intimità anche sessuale. Ma ognuno ha il suo rapporto e ognuno ha fatto del suo meglio, mettendo dentro quello che aveva. Ma mi pare del tutto assurdo non solo pensare di porsi come esempio, ma quel che è peggio presupporre che poi ...vada tutto bene perché non se ne parla più.

In effetti in questa discussione mi fanno un po’ orrore tutti i genitori così desiderosi di non essere giudicati da essere convinti che basti un franco confronto per rimettere a posto la devastazione di un tradimento.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non si nega il dolore o la rabbia che una scoperta del genere possano provocare
> In questo specifico caso si è tentato, più o meno tutti, di limitare i danni che tale dolore e rabbia avrebbero procurato
> sopratutto al padre. IO ho avuto paura, terrore direi che i miei figli mi giudicassero e si allontanassero da me ma nello stesso tempo sapevo che era una mia scelta e che qualunque fosse stato il loro giudizio e comportamento non avrei permesso a loro di farmi cambiare strada o progetto. NON dopo che erano sufficentemente cresciuti e autonomi.
> Mi è andata bene... mettiamola così


Tu chiamale se vuoi...proiezioni...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Cara Brunetta, tutto giusto quello che hai scritto, ma anche tu non ne sei immune.


Molto meno di altri, mi pare.
Quando mi vedi accanita non è per il ruolo, ma, generalmente, per la superficialità con cui si pretende di affrontare certe situazioni.


----------



## HP72 (18 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ....
> 
> In effetti in questa discussione mi fanno un po’ orrore tutti i genitori così desiderosi di non essere giudicati da essere convinti che basti un franco confronto per rimettere a posto la devastazione di un tradimento.


Eh niente ... oggi lascio scrivere te ...


----------



## Mariben (18 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo racconta del tuo rapporto con i tuoi figli.
> Non è e non può essere un paradigma.
> Il miglior modo possibile tuo può non essere il modo degli altri, migliore o peggiore non ti riguarda, è un altro. Non può diventare il tuo/vostro.
> Ci sono relazioni genitori/figli in cui i figli si confidano anche su aspetti intimi. Questi genitori si compiacciono. A me fa orrore una rapporto genitore/figlio sul piano amicale e che entra nella intimità anche sessuale. Ma ognuno ha il suo rapporto e ognuno ha fatto del suo meglio, mettendo dentro quello che aveva. Ma mi pare del tutto assurdo non solo pensare di porsi come esempio, ma quel che è peggio presupporre che poi ...vada tutto bene perché non se ne parla più.
> ...


Figlio ha chiesto aiuto e ognuno  qua dentro come nella vita ci mette il suo
La mia esperienza può non essere  in sintonia con la sua  ma può. Al pari di altre fargli comprendere  cose di se e del dolore che prova


----------



## Figlio (18 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che ragionamento è?
> Lui non è uno che passa, è il figlio.
> I genitori rappresentano la legge, lui è quello che si deve allontanare e trasgredire alcune leggi della famiglia. Ma le leggi di famiglia nel corso degli anni sono chiare e solide. Lui ha visto Mosé rompere le tavole. È normale che sia destabilizzato.


Non potevi essere più chiara di così


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Figlio ha chiesto aiuto e ognuno  qua dentro come nella vita ci mette il suo
> La mia esperienza può non essere  in sintonia con la sua  ma può. Al pari di altre fargli comprendere  cose di se e del dolore che prova


Adesso l’hai messa diversamente.

Comunque la cosa che è più difficile da sopportare è il dolore dei figli e ancor di più di esserne la causa.
Infatti è la tragedia del nostro tempo quella dei genitori che vogliono essere sempre amati e apprezzati dai figli e per questo non pongono loro limiti.
Figuriamoci se si riesce ad accettare di rischiare di essere disprezzati.

Però forse le due cose sono legate perché tutto deriva dalla difficoltà di accettare la frustrazione ed è per questo che si ricercano relazioni extra gratificanti, si vuole sentire come diritto ogni soddisfazione egoistica.
Temo che la situazione stia peggiorando.


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Rileggiti il post di Ipazia e ragionaci sopra.
> *Tu non fai comunque  parte delle loro vite.*
> Ognuno di voi è un individuo.
> Tu non hai mai fatto cose di nascosto dai tuoi e che i tuoi non approverebbero?


ma ne fa parte, eccome; è da loro che ha ricevuto la costruzione di principi che adesso vede compromessi.
 a me sembra normale che a qualsiasi età possa succedere la cosa destabilizzi.certo ci sono modi adulti di affrontare, 
altri ...con maggiori fragilità


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Ma ti viene così difficile da capire che sono andato in montagna proprio perchè non riuscivo a sopportare la visione della perfetta moglie sapendo quello che sapevo? Mi vuoi dire che tu in una situazione del genere avresti avuto la freddezza di comportarti asetticamente, con distacco? Io non capivo e non capisco più nulla, non ero preparato. Se mi avessero pugnalato in quel momento non avrei sentito dolore.


Non lo so. So che quando sono stato tradito da mia moglie sono stato male per lungo tempo.
Sono approdato sul forum non essendo nella mia piena lucidità.
Ma ascoltare tutte le interpretazioni e le risposte, anche quelle più scomode, date dagli iscritti al forum mi è servito per arrivare a superare quel momento e a fare scelte che non mi hanno danneggiato troppo.
Che è quello che sto cercando di suggerire a te da un po', e non sono solo a farlo.
Non voglio infatti insistere su come si è comportata tua madre: che il tradimento sia un atto anche vile e esecrabile non c'è bisogno di ribadirlo, e non dovrebbe neppure essere troppo argomento di discussione.
Quello che mi preme però è cercare di far sì che tu arrivi a uscire da questa situazione limitando i danni per te e per tutti.
E questo lo si ottiene anche usando gli altri, ovvero noi, come specchio.


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> *Sono loro che mi hanno inculcato* che faccio parte di qualcosa di grande e questo qualcosa si chiama famiglia. Non ci capiamo, lascia perdere.
> Vado in studio, provo a combinar qualcosa.


Ecco, questo non mi trova d'accordo.
Loro sono i tuoi genitori e hanno contribuito alla tua educazione.
Non sono responsabili in toto però di quello che sei ora, a 26 anni.
Tu e solo tu sei libero di pensare di far parte di quel qualcosa di grande che si chiama famiglia o di essere comunque un individuo che ha una sua autonomia di pensiero e di scelte esattamente come tutti gli altri.


----------



## void (18 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché il trauma è tuo e finché non si prova personalmente non si capisce. Il rapporto ribaltato è il tuo con tutti i tuoi vissuti ed emozioni e tentativi di razionalizzazione. Se tu taci e archivi, gli altri sono sollevati perché non c’è pericolo che vengano coinvolti nella tua destabilizzazione.
> Succede anche tra adulti quando un amico viene tradito.
> Per questo si arriva qui, perché chi non l’ha provato ti consola, magari piange con te e ti abbraccia, ma non vorrai mica andare avanti a parlarne più di una settimana?!


C'è anche un'altra chiave di lettura.

Perché una madre, oltre a essere madre, è una persona e come persona vive nel bene e nel male le conseguenze delle proprie debolezze e delle proprie scelte.
Il rapporto fra lei e il marito è una cosa che riguarda loro e nessun altro, neanche i figli. 

E' chiaro che per un figlio il trauma di scoprire il tradimento di un genitore può essere maggiore di quello che avrebbe il genitore tradito. Ma questo non significa che lui abbia il diritto di interferire nel loro rapporto personale, soprattutto senza conoscere quello che c'è dietro. Il rapporto fra due genitori è quello che si vede ogni sera a tavola, nei week end familiari. 

Il reale rapporto fra coniugi, intesi come partner, spesso i figli lo scoprono solo da adulti e spesso non lo scopriranno mai. Ed è giusto così. Secondo me

Le "leggi di famiglia" non mettono al riparo da una depressione o da un innamoramento, si rimane esseri umani anche da genitori. 

Quello che tanti gli hanno consigliato non era di ignorare quello che era successo, ma di parlare con la madre da figlio (come ha fatto il figlio di Mariben) e non da marito. Senza metterla nella condizione di dover confessare per forza qualcosa di cui non era ancora pronta a parlare o che forse non aveva senso confessare in quel momento.


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che ragionamento è?
> Lui non è uno che passa, è il figlio.
> *I genitori rappresentano la legge*, lui è quello che si deve allontanare e trasgredire alcune leggi della famiglia. Ma le leggi di famiglia nel corso degli anni sono chiare e solide. Lui ha visto Mosé rompere le tavole. È normale che sia destabilizzato.


A 26 anni i genitori non dovrebbero più rappresentare la legge da rispettare e osservare da almeno 15 anni.
E credo che a quell'età ormai adulta conti molto più l'esistenza di un rapporto affettivo solido e non giudicante con essi che la necessità di una visione che ambisca all'infallibilità dei genitori.
Ovvio che possa esserci un trauma, e Figlio secondo me lo ha dichiarato e mostrato più volt, trauma che però non spetta noi risolvere ma come ho detto più volte Enza ottenere risposta necessita di uno psicologo, che potrebbe essere utile anche a districare alcune indeterminatezze di ruoli che sono emerse nei vari post scritti nelle pagine addietro.


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso l’hai messa diversamente.
> 
> Comunque la cosa che è più difficile da sopportare è il dolore dei figli e ancor di più di esserne la causa.
> *Infatti è la tragedia del nostro tempo quella dei genitori che vogliono essere sempre amati e apprezzati dai figli e per questo non pongono loro limiti.*
> ...


Ma è anche quella di pretendere genitori perfetti. 
Moglie e mariti perfetti.
Nulla di tutto questo esiste nella realtà.
Occorre da adulti saper accettare l'imperfezione delle persone, sopratutto quando essa è assolutamente bilanciata da altre innumerevoli qualità.
Per una madre che ha fatto una scelta sbagliata si deve arrivare a un percorso che preveda il perdono da parte del figlio, non appoggiare lo sputtanamento pubblico (che avverrebbe con la confessione davanti al padre) fatto in un momento di mancanza di lucidità.
Questo in virtù del fatto innegabile che una madre, come ha cercato di far intendere con una domanda senza avere risposta Ermik prima, è stata probabilmente prima di tutto questo una buona madre.
Con la giustificazione del trauma non si buttano via 26 anni di ruolo materno.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2018)

void ha detto:


> C'è anche un'altra chiave di lettura.
> 
> Perché una madre, oltre a essere madre, è una persona e come persona vive nel bene e nel male le conseguenze delle proprie debolezze e delle proprie scelte.
> Il rapporto fra lei e il marito è una cosa che riguarda loro e nessun altro, neanche i figli.
> ...


Belle regole...ma chi ci è dentro ha reazioni emotive. Non so a cosa servano queste regole.
Comunque i genitori sono i genitori, non i vicini di casa. E sì è una responsabilità essere genitori.


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2018)

void ha detto:


> C'è anche un'altra chiave di lettura.
> 
> Perché una madre, oltre a essere madre, è una persona e come persona vive nel bene e nel male le conseguenze delle proprie debolezze e delle proprie scelte.
> Il rapporto fra lei e il marito è una cosa che riguarda loro e nessun altro, neanche i figli.
> ...


Perfetto.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Maggio 2018)

void ha detto:


> C'è anche un'altra chiave di lettura.
> 
> Perché una madre, oltre a essere madre, è una persona e come persona vive nel bene e nel male le conseguenze delle proprie debolezze e delle proprie scelte.
> Il rapporto fra lei e il marito è una cosa che riguarda loro e nessun altro, neanche i figli.
> ...


Il problema è che la madre frequenta un concorrente del marito ...squalo ...
e li non è solo il tradimento ha minare la fiducia del foglio verso la madre.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> A 26 anni i genitori non dovrebbero più rappresentare la legge da rispettare e osservare da almeno 15 anni.
> E credo che a quell'età ormai adulta conti molto più l'esistenza di un rapporto affettivo solido e non giudicante con essi che la necessità di una visione che ambisca all'infallibilità dei genitori.
> Ovvio che possa esserci un trauma, e Figlio secondo me lo ha dichiarato e mostrato più volt, trauma che però non spetta noi risolvere ma come ho detto più volte Enza ottenere risposta necessita di uno psicologo, che potrebbe essere utile anche a districare alcune indeterminatezze di ruoli che sono emerse nei vari post scritti nelle pagine addietro.


La legge interna si forma grazie ai genitori. Fortunatamente esiste anche la letteratura e la scuola, ma la legge che dice che si può tradire e sono fatti propri non esiste, se non nella fantasia di chi tradisce.
Infatti racconta mariben che lei ha tradito, poi quando è stato tradito il figlio lei, bontà sua, non si è accanita sulla nuora. Ma questo è non darsi la zappa sui piedi, non è elasticità e rispetto delle relazioni dei figli.
I figli decidono loro se, quando e come giudicare i genitori in base soprattutto a ciò che i genitori stessi hanno insegnato. Nessun “dovrebbe” può cambiare questo fatto.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma è anche quella di pretendere genitori perfetti.
> Moglie e mariti perfetti.
> Nulla di tutto questo esiste nella realtà.
> Occorre da adulti saper accettare l'imperfezione delle persone, sopratutto quando essa è assolutamente bilanciata da altre innumerevoli qualità.
> ...


Mi mancano 30 pagine. Ma credo che nessuno abbia proposto sceneggiate da melodramma.


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Belle regole...ma chi ci è dentro ha reazioni emotive. Non so a cosa servano queste regole.
> Comunque i genitori sono i genitori, non i vicini di casa. E sì è una responsabilità essere genitori.


A me questo thread sembra la ripetizione di quell'altro in cui si è discusso se un genitore che tradisce è un pessimo genitore.
Io penso che sia assolutamente impossibile dare una risposta.
Conosco ottimi genitori che hanno tradito e pessimi genitori che sono fedeli.
E il contrario.
Questo mi fa pensare che la vita sessuale e affettiva privata dei genitori non debba necessariamente determinare la relazione parentale e affettiva che essi vivono con i figli.
Altrimenti, tutti i figli di coppie divorziate dovrebbero vivere anche loro la contraddizione di un rapporto di coppia parentale fallito e sentirsi falliti a loro volta nel progetto comune.
Fortunatamente restiamo sempre individui anche nel gruppo.


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Mi mancano 30 pagine*. Ma *credo* che nessuno abbia proposto sceneggiate da melodramma.


Sulla base di cosa allora credi?


----------



## void (18 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Il problema è che la madre frequenta un concorrente del marito ...squalo ...
> e li non è solo il tradimento ha minare la fiducia del foglio verso la madre.


tutto può essere nella vita. 
Anche che una madre si svegli un giorno e decida di farsi un amante e mandare a puttane la ditta che da sostentamento a lei, suo marito e soprattutto a suo figlio.
mah.


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2018)

void ha detto:


> tutto può essere nella vita.
> Anche che una madre si svegli un giorno e decida di farsi un amante e mandare a puttane la ditta che da sostentamento a lei, suo marito e soprattutto a suo figlio.
> mah.


... e che sia tanto allocca da andare in giro mano nella mano dando dei bacetti all'amante facendosi vedere da tutti e anche dal figlio.
Tutto può essere, per carità.


----------



## HP72 (18 Maggio 2018)

void ha detto:


> C'è anche un'altra chiave di lettura.
> 
> Perché una madre, oltre a essere madre, è una persona e come persona vive nel bene e nel male le conseguenze delle proprie debolezze e delle proprie scelte.
> Il rapporto fra lei e il marito è una cosa che riguarda loro e nessun altro, neanche i figli.
> ...


Non capisco personalmente questo continuo tentativo di separare i ruoli che una persona ha nella vita, certo che un genitore è anche persona, ma come persona continua ad essere genitore, non è che si scinde come dottor Jekyll e il signor Hyde, è sia uno che l'altro allo stesso tempo.
Trovo questo tentativo di scindere i piani tipico di chi tradisce (non parlo di te Void, non conosco la tua storia)
Da una parta l'amante con il quale non si parla della famiglia, dall'altra la famiglia a cui, ovviamente, non si dice dell'amante
Per esempio, se io sono distratto o incapace al lavoro questo non dovrebbe influire sulle mie capacità come genitore ...
Se però, grazie alla mia incapacità sul lavoro, mi licenziano, questo influisce anche sulla mia famiglia e sul mio essere genitore
Pensare di contenere gli effetti di una bomba come il tradimento entro i confini della coppia, spesso, è pura utopia


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> A me questo thread sembra la ripetizione di quell'altro in cui si è discusso se un genitore che tradisce è un pessimo genitore.
> Io penso che sia assolutamente impossibile dare una risposta.
> Conosco ottimi genitori che hanno tradito e pessimi genitori che sono fedeli.
> E il contrario.
> ...


Non è una ripetizione, ma mette in gioco problemi complessi simili.
Vai a rileggere il vecchio thread sui genitori così vedrai cinquantenni che non solo giudicano i genitori, ma sono ancora emotivamente coinvolti da vicende datate.
 Il dover essere non fa essere.
La responsabilità della genitorialità è enorme e non consiste nello stare attenti che non si sbuccino le ginocchia o che abbiano il necessario per vivere e studiare.
Si attribuisce il calo delle nascite a mille cose, ma credo che invece sia diretta derivazione dalla insicurezza/fluidità valoriale, non si sa quali certezze e valori dare ai figli perché non si hanno. Questo spiega sia la svolta culturale a destra, che dà punti rigidi, sia la critica per chi ha certezze e figli ne fa. Questi ultimi vengono giudicati o superficiali o ignoranti o retrivi perché la loro naturalezza della giustezza del riprodursi, tanto simile a quella dei nostri nonni, ci suscita invidia a noi barchette sull’oceano in tempesta.
E allora... noi che i figli li abbiamo vorremmo che i figli ci accettassero così come siamo, povere barchette in balìa del vento, e magari ci rassicurassero che andiamo loro bene così come siamo con le nostre fragilità. Ma questo è un ribaltamento del ruolo genitori-figli.
Quest dimostrano queste discussioni.


Vi immaginate un Einaudi, un De Gasperi, un Togliatti, un Moro che chiedono qualcosa del genere ai figli?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sulla base di cosa allora credi?


Dalle prime e ultime.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Maggio 2018)

void ha detto:


> tutto può essere nella vita.
> Anche che una madre si svegli un giorno e decida di farsi un amante e mandare a puttane la ditta che da sostentamento a lei, suo marito e soprattutto a suo figlio.
> mah.


Succede più spesso di quello che pensi..
Poi noi uomini siamo piu fessi ... Quando ci sposiamo  a 60 anni una Brasiliana , Russa, Ucraina , di 25.. per esempio...


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2018)

Quindi se io, che magari vivo in castità da anni, o chiunque altro in questa situazione, domani inizio una relazione con una donna divento automaticamente un pessimo genitore che mette a rischio la famiglia?
Intendiamoci, eh. 
Se guardo i porno va bene lo stesso?


----------



## oriente70 (18 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi se io, che magari vivo in castità da anni, o chiunque altro in questa situazione, domani inizio una relazione con una donna divento automaticamente un pessimo genitore che mette a rischio la famiglia?
> Intendiamoci, eh.
> Se guardo i porno va bene lo stesso?


Dipende che porno...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi se io, che magari vivo in castità da anni, o chiunque altro in questa situazione, domani inizio una relazione con una donna divento automaticamente un pessimo genitore che mette a rischio la famiglia?
> Intendiamoci, eh.
> Se guardo i porno va bene lo stesso?


Lo devi decidere tu.
La responsabilità è tua.


----------



## Mariben (18 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che ragionamento è?
> Lui non è uno che passa, è il figlio.
> I genitori rappresentano la legge, lui è quello che si deve allontanare e trasgredire alcune leggi della famiglia. Ma le leggi di famiglia nel corso degli anni sono chiare e solide. Lui ha visto Mosé rompere le tavole. È normale che sia destabilizzato.


Adesso la faccio fuori dal vaso
.. Un uomo che reagisce così duramente e con rabbia di fronte  all infrangersi del mito dei genitori perfetti e asessuati.. ( diciamocelo tutti abbiamo evitato di pensare ai  nostri in quel termine ) sarebbe stato traumatizzato anche se avesse beccato mamma e papà durante un rapporto, magari anale.
È normale .....ma nessuno si sarebbe sognato di consigliarlo di varcare i confini e magari far loro la morale.
Rabbia dolore frustrazione delusione sono tutti sentimenti legittimi ma appartengono a chi li prova e non ti danno il passaporto per varcare quei confini.
Oppure tutto è giustificabile persino quelli che ammazzano perche traditi o abbandonati.


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è una ripetizione, ma mette in gioco problemi complessi simili.
> Vai a rileggere il vecchio thread sui genitori così vedrai cinquantenni che non solo giudicano i genitori, ma sono ancora emotivamente coinvolti da vicende datate.
> Il dover essere non fa essere.
> *La responsabilità della genitorialità è enorme e non consiste nello stare attenti che non si sbuccino le ginocchia o che abbiano il necessario per vivere e studiare.*
> ...


I genitori sono i grandi assenti di questi ultimi decenni.
Lavorano, stanno via da casa per ore, ci sono padri che conosco che stanno via per settimane per lavoro, madri che tornano a casa alle 20,30 e per anni vedono i figli addormentati, ci sono tante coppie divorziate, famiglie sfasciate, coppie in crisi.
Va così. Da quando la propensione al consumo ha stabilito i nuovi valori, si è scelta questa direzione.
I figli generalmente chiedono affetto, presenza e attenzione da parte dei genitori.
Queste sono le cose necessarie che legano figli e genitori. 
Se mancano tutto il resto diventa materia inutile.


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo devi decidere tu.
> La responsabilità è tua.


Se una persona decide di mettere a rischio la famiglia può anche darsi che abbia fatto i suoi calcoli prima.


----------



## HP72 (18 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi se io, che magari vivo in castità da anni, o chiunque altro in questa situazione, domani inizio una relazione con una donna divento automaticamente un pessimo genitore che mette a rischio la famiglia?
> Intendiamoci, eh.
> Se guardo i porno va bene lo stesso?


Scusa danny ma non mi pare una questione così complessa

Quello che fai danneggia la coppia?
Se si i figli non possono non risentirne, se no fai quello che ti pare ...


----------



## Mariben (18 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La legge interna si forma grazie ai genitori. Fortunatamente esiste anche la letteratura e la scuola, ma la legge che dice che si può tradire e sono fatti propri non esiste, se non nella fantasia di chi tradisce.
> *Infatti racconta mariben che lei ha tradito, poi quando è stato tradito il figlio lei, bontà sua, non si è accanita sulla nuora.* Ma questo è *non darsi la zappa sui piedi, non è elasticità e rispetto delle relazioni dei figli*.
> I figli decidono loro se, quando e come giudicare i genitori in base soprattutto a ciò che i genitori stessi hanno insegnato. Nessun “dovrebbe” può cambiare questo fatto.



 Forse non ci siamo capiti . anzi per nulla proprio.
 Ho scelto di tacere perchè in quel momento mio figlio avrebbe potuto avere una reazione sproporzionata.; comprensibile visto che è stato praticamente sbattuto fuori di casa . 
Era lacerato dall'abbandono, non si capacitava della fine del suo " sogno" stava soffrendo e comunque non era mio compito interferire  nel loro rapporto, come non trovavo e non trovo mai, opportuno scatenare una faida fra famiglie, madri ,suocere e compagnia bella per difendere il proprio " bambino".
Quel che pensavo e penso , non di mia nuora ma del suo comportamento, me lo sono tenuto e lo tengo per me.
A volte ho fatto fatica  perchè come dicevi giustamente una delle cose insopportabili per un genitore è vedere il dolore dei propri figli. 

Ora sta bene, abbastanza bene, e come  dicevo prima non ci sentiamo/ vediamo  spesso ma va benissimo ; ognuno è rientrato nella propria vita ma sa che l'altro c'è...
Io questo lo chiamo rispetto ed elasticità... ma forse me la racconto


----------



## Figlio (18 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> ... e che sia tanto allocca da andare in giro mano nella mano dando dei bacetti all'amante facendosi vedere da tutti e anche dal figlio.
> Tutto può essere, per carità.


Non li ho ovviamente visti in città. Li ho visti in un paese a circa 2 ore di macchina da quì. Lei si sarebbe dovuta trovare altrove. La nostra sfortuna è stata avere un collega, con cui sto collaborando, che ha lo studio li.


----------



## void (18 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Non capisco personalmente questo continuo tentativo di separare i ruoli che una persona ha nella vita, certo che un genitore è anche persona, ma come persona continua ad essere genitore, non è che si scinde come dottor Jekyll e il signor Hyde, è sia uno che l'altro allo stesso tempo.
> Trovo questo tentativo di scindere i piani tipico di chi tradisce (non parlo di te Void, non conosco la tua storia)
> Da una parta l'amante con il quale non si parla della famiglia, dall'altra la famiglia a cui, ovviamente, non si dice dell'amante
> Per esempio, se io sono distratto o incapace al lavoro questo non dovrebbe influire sulle mie capacità come genitore ...
> ...


Ho scritto che "una madre, oltre ad essere madre"... 
Non si possono scindere i ruoli nel senso che la madre  e la donna (idem per il padre) sono la stessa persona fisica.

Ma non si può pensare che una donna o un uomo, poiché sono genitori, non possano essere altro. E quell'altro non dovrebbe competere ai figli, se questo ovviamente non li fa diventare cattivi genitori. 
Anche da separati 2 genitori possono continuare ad essere un buon padre ed una buona madre.
(per la cronaca ho tradito, e sono stato tradito)


----------



## void (18 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Succede più spesso di quello che pensi..
> Poi noi uomini siamo piu fessi ... Quando ci sposiamo  a 60 anni una Brasiliana , Russa, Ucraina , di 25.. per esempio...


Beh, in questo caso mica tanto fessi.......

Scherzo ovviamente.


----------



## Mat78 (18 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Forse non ci siamo capiti . anzi per nulla proprio.
> Ho scelto di tacere perchè in quel momento mio figlio avrebbe potuto avere una reazione sproporzionata.; comprensibile visto che è stato praticamente sbattuto fuori di casa .
> Era lacerato dall'abbandono, non si capacitava della fine del suo " sogno" stava soffrendo e comunque non era mio compito interferire  nel loro rapporto, come non trovavo e non trovo mai, opportuno scatenare una faida fra famiglie, madri ,suocere e compagnia bella per difendere il proprio " bambino".
> Quel che pensavo e penso , non di mia nuora ma del suo comportamento, me lo sono tenuto e lo tengo per me.
> ...


Hai potuto solo stare vicino a tuo figlio proprio per quello che ti ha detto Brunetta. Tu da traditrice non puoi e non potevi fare altro con tuo figlio. Nemmeno giudicare tua nuora e non potevi far altro che tacere. Si te la stai raccontando e vuoi passare da paladina del nulla.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Maggio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Beh, in questo caso mica tanto fessi.......
> 
> Scherzo ovviamente.


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]..


----------



## HP72 (18 Maggio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Ho scritto che "una madre, oltre ad essere madre"...
> Non si possono scindere i ruoli nel senso che la madre  e la donna (idem per il padre) sono la stessa persona fisica.
> 
> Ma non si può pensare che una donna o un uomo, poiché sono genitori, non possano essere altro. E quell'altro non dovrebbe competere ai figli, se questo ovviamente non li fa diventare cattivi genitori.
> ...


Se essere altro mina la coppia non può non risentirne chi in quella coppia è nato e cresciuto, nessuno nega la possibilità ai genitori di essere ciò che vogliono, ma nessuno può pensare di fare quel che vuole senza trarne le relative conseguenze, buone o cattive che siano, e le conseguenze non le definisce chi compie l'azione ma chi la subisce, ciascuno in base al proprio ruolo.


----------



## Lorella (18 Maggio 2018)

A mio modesto avviso, non trovo niente di strano nella destabilizzazione di Figlio. Beato chi ha una mente talmente elastica ed aperta, da accettare come normale qualunque cosa, qualunque incoerenza, qualunque calpestio della vita altrui. Anch'io credo che siamo persone nella nostra complessità, questo voler scindere a tutti i costi la parte genitoriale, la parte coniugale, la parte amicale, quella parentale mi pare proprio na strunzata. Tutto quello che facciamo ha delle conseguenze che coinvolgono anche altre persone. Se tradisco, sicuramente faccio del male in primis al partner, ma se poi con questo io ci ho costruito una famiglia, molto probabilmente le conseguenze si estenderanno ai figli. E così via per gli altri ambiti. Se poi c'è chi è costruito a compartimenti stagni, per cui può permettersi il lusso di fare quel che gli pare in un settore, senza che si abbiano conseguenze nei settori adiacenti.......fortunato lui/lei!
Quanto all'essere genitori, per come intendo io la genitorialità, due adulti che consapevolmente decidono di dare vita ad una creatura, devono sapere che la responsabilità di quella persona è nelle loro mani. E che anche se quella persona è destinata, giustamente, a costruire la sua vita lontano dai genitori, per tutto il periodo evolutivo i loro comportamenti influenzeranno profondamente il figlio. Più che di mille discorsi, i principi educativi si trasmettono con la coerenza e con l'esempio. Difficile dettare una regola verbalmente, se poi nei fatti quella stessa regola viene clamorosamente disattesa.
Il problema è che essere coerenti è maledettamente fastidioso. Il proprio ego al di sopra di tutto, la soddisfazione personale prima di ogni altra cosa. Il sacrificio? Che palle! E in base a che cosa un figlio dovrebbe rinunciare a qualcosa se i genitori per primi sono impegnati a non fare nessuna rinuncia? Se non si prende atto che prendere un impegno, di qualunque natura esso sia (matrimonio, convivenza, figli) comporta delle rinunce, e sì, anche sacrifici, rotture di palle, investimento di tempo ed energie......non c'è base su cui fondare. Ma d'altra parte, non è mica obbligatorio coniugarsi o riprodursi. Basterebbe che chi è spirito libero e non vuole privarsi di nulla, abbia il buon senso di riconoscere la propria natura e non coinvolgere altri. Che faccia la propria vita libera e bella, trombando con chi vuole e quando gli va ed evitando accuratamente di fecondare i terreni circostanti.
Eh lo so.......sono una povera talebana sfigata di merda.....ma tant'è!


----------



## HP72 (18 Maggio 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> A mio modesto avviso, non trovo niente di strano nella destabilizzazione di Figlio. Beato chi ha una mente talmente elastica ed aperta, da accettare come normale qualunque cosa, qualunque incoerenza, qualunque calpestio della vita altrui. Anch'io credo che siamo persone nella nostra complessità, questo voler scindere a tutti i costi la parte genitoriale, la parte coniugale, la parte amicale, quella parentale mi pare proprio na strunzata. Tutto quello che facciamo ha delle conseguenze che coinvolgono anche altre persone. Se tradisco, sicuramente faccio del male in primis al partner, ma se poi con questo io ci ho costruito una famiglia, molto probabilmente le conseguenze si estenderanno ai figli. E così via per gli altri ambiti. Se poi c'è chi è costruito a compartimenti stagni, per cui può permettersi il lusso di fare quel che gli pare in un settore, senza che si abbiano conseguenze nei settori adiacenti.......fortunato lui/lei!
> Quanto all'essere genitori, per come intendo io la genitorialità, due adulti che consapevolmente decidono di dare vita ad una creatura, devono sapere che la responsabilità di quella persona è nelle loro mani. E che anche se quella persona è destinata, giustamente, a costruire la sua vita lontano dai genitori, per tutto il periodo evolutivo i loro comportamenti influenzeranno profondamente il figlio. Più che di mille discorsi, i principi educativi si trasmettono con la coerenza e con l'esempio. Difficile dettare una regola verbalmente, se poi nei fatti quella stessa regola viene clamorosamente disattesa.
> Il problema è che essere coerenti è maledettamente fastidioso. Il proprio ego al di sopra di tutto, la soddisfazione personale prima di ogni altra cosa. Il sacrificio? Che palle! E in base a che cosa un figlio dovrebbe rinunciare a qualcosa se i genitori per primi sono impegnati a non fare nessuna rinuncia? Se non si prende atto che prendere un impegno, di qualunque natura esso sia (matrimonio, convivenza, figli) comporta delle rinunce, e sì, anche sacrifici, rotture di palle, investimento di tempo ed energie......non c'è base su cui fondare. Ma d'altra parte, non è mica obbligatorio coniugarsi o riprodursi. Basterebbe che chi è spirito libero e non vuole privarsi di nulla, abbia il buon senso di riconoscere la propria natura e non coinvolgere altri. Che faccia la propria vita libera e bella, trombando con chi vuole e quando gli va ed evitando accuratamente di fecondare i terreni circostanti.
> Eh lo so.......sono una povera talebana sfigata di merda.....ma tant'è!


Non avrei saputo scrivere meglio ...


----------



## Mariben (18 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Hai potuto solo stare vicino a tuo figlio proprio per quello che ti ha detto Brunetta. Tu da traditrice non puoi e non potevi fare altro con tuo figlio. Nemmeno giudicare tua nuora e non potevi far altro che tacere. Si te la stai raccontando e vuoi passare da paladina del nulla.




Non sono e non passo da paladina del nulla ; io e i miei figli abbiamo un rapporto fatto di stima e affetto , praticamente normale. Abbiamo avuto  screzi, discussioni e dimostrazioni d'amore; finchè era tempo li ho educati, sgridati. incoraggiati , abbracciati e persino allontanati.

Lui, sapendo che sono stata traditrice, mi chiedeva  di " stare dalla sua parte"  e criticarla. magari convincerla che stava sbagliando. Era in balìa delle emozioni e " pretendeva" da me che fossi un porto sicuro e accogliente. Lo sono stata ma la responsabilità di uscire dalla  sofferenza  era sua e solo sua, come per tutti li adulti ai quali riconosco tale dignità.  Se non  l'ho fatto è stato anche per limitare i danni  che si possono fare in quello stato emotivo.
Quello che non riesci a capire è che si è o meno un buon genitore e una presenza affidabile per i figli a prescindere dall' essere stato o essere un traditore.
Io ho la presunzione di credere di esserlo stata e di esserlo ancora; non perfetta ma presente e affidabile.


----------



## Mat78 (18 Maggio 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> A mio modesto avviso, non trovo niente di strano nella destabilizzazione di Figlio. Beato chi ha una mente talmente elastica ed aperta, da accettare come normale qualunque cosa, qualunque incoerenza, qualunque calpestio della vita altrui. Anch'io credo che siamo persone nella nostra complessità, questo voler scindere a tutti i costi la parte genitoriale, la parte coniugale, la parte amicale, quella parentale mi pare proprio na strunzata. Tutto quello che facciamo ha delle conseguenze che coinvolgono anche altre persone. Se tradisco, sicuramente faccio del male in primis al partner, ma se poi con questo io ci ho costruito una famiglia, molto probabilmente le conseguenze si estenderanno ai figli. E così via per gli altri ambiti. Se poi c'è chi è costruito a compartimenti stagni, per cui può permettersi il lusso di fare quel che gli pare in un settore, senza che si abbiano conseguenze nei settori adiacenti.......fortunato lui/lei!
> Quanto all'essere genitori, per come intendo io la genitorialità, due adulti che consapevolmente decidono di dare vita ad una creatura, devono sapere che la responsabilità di quella persona è nelle loro mani. E che anche se quella persona è destinata, giustamente, a costruire la sua vita lontano dai genitori, per tutto il periodo evolutivo i loro comportamenti influenzeranno profondamente il figlio. Più che di mille discorsi, i principi educativi si trasmettono con la coerenza e con l'esempio. Difficile dettare una regola verbalmente, se poi nei fatti quella stessa regola viene clamorosamente disattesa.
> Il problema è che essere coerenti è maledettamente fastidioso. Il proprio ego al di sopra di tutto, la soddisfazione personale prima di ogni altra cosa. Il sacrificio? Che palle! E in base a che cosa un figlio dovrebbe rinunciare a qualcosa se i genitori per primi sono impegnati a non fare nessuna rinuncia? Se non si prende atto che prendere un impegno, di qualunque natura esso sia (matrimonio, convivenza, figli) comporta delle rinunce, e sì, anche sacrifici, rotture di palle, investimento di tempo ed energie......non c'è base su cui fondare. Ma d'altra parte, non è mica obbligatorio coniugarsi o riprodursi. Basterebbe che chi è spirito libero e non vuole privarsi di nulla, abbia il buon senso di riconoscere la propria natura e non coinvolgere altri. Che faccia la propria vita libera e bella, trombando con chi vuole e quando gli va ed evitando accuratamente di fecondare i terreni circostanti.
> Eh lo so.......sono una povera talebana sfigata di merda.....ma tant'è!


La cosa spaventosa è che oltre al concetto di coppia  con obblighi,doveri e ruoli all'interno di essa che sono stati rivisti e modificati portandoci alla situazione di oggi, si è passati allo step sucessivo, ora si mette in discussione anche il concetto di famiglia ed addirittura dei figli.


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Scusa danny ma non mi pare una questione così complessa
> 
> Quello che fai danneggia la coppia?
> Se si i figli non possono non risentirne, se no fai quello che ti pare ...


Allora anche un divorzio danneggia la coppia.
Quindi che si fa, si resta insieme comunque e in qualsiasi caso?
E spesse volte il tradimento è una risposta a una coppia che ha già più di un motivo per definirsi in crisi.
Sono talmente tanto le variabili che non è possibile definire una regola.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Adesso la faccio fuori dal vaso
> .. Un uomo che reagisce così duramente e con rabbia di fronte  all infrangersi del mito dei genitori perfetti e asessuati.. ( diciamocelo tutti abbiamo evitato di pensare ai  nostri in quel termine ) sarebbe stato traumatizzato anche se avesse beccato mamma e papà durante un rapporto, magari anale.
> È normale .....ma nessuno si sarebbe sognato di consigliarlo di varcare i confini e magari far loro la morale.
> Rabbia dolore frustrazione delusione sono tutti sentimenti legittimi ma appartengono a chi li prova e non ti danno il passaporto per varcare quei confini.
> Oppure tutto è giustificabile persino quelli che ammazzano perche traditi o abbandonati.


Le proiezioni e le autodifese scorrono potenti in te.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Maggio 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> A mio modesto avviso, non trovo niente di strano nella destabilizzazione di Figlio. Beato chi ha una mente talmente elastica ed aperta, da accettare come normale qualunque cosa, qualunque incoerenza, qualunque calpestio della vita altrui. Anch'io credo che siamo persone nella nostra complessità, questo voler scindere a tutti i costi la parte genitoriale, la parte coniugale, la parte amicale, quella parentale mi pare proprio na strunzata. Tutto quello che facciamo ha delle conseguenze che coinvolgono anche altre persone. Se tradisco, sicuramente faccio del male in primis al partner, ma se poi con questo io ci ho costruito una famiglia, molto probabilmente le conseguenze si estenderanno ai figli. E così via per gli altri ambiti. Se poi c'è chi è costruito a compartimenti stagni, per cui può permettersi il lusso di fare quel che gli pare in un settore, senza che si abbiano conseguenze nei settori adiacenti.......fortunato lui/lei!
> Quanto all'essere genitori, per come intendo io la genitorialità, due adulti che consapevolmente decidono di dare vita ad una creatura, devono sapere che la responsabilità di quella persona è nelle loro mani. E che anche se quella persona è destinata, giustamente, a costruire la sua vita lontano dai genitori, per tutto il periodo evolutivo i loro comportamenti influenzeranno profondamente il figlio. Più che di mille discorsi, i principi educativi si trasmettono con la coerenza e con l'esempio. Difficile dettare una regola verbalmente, se poi nei fatti quella stessa regola viene clamorosamente disattesa.
> Il problema è che essere coerenti è maledettamente fastidioso. Il proprio ego al di sopra di tutto, la soddisfazione personale prima di ogni altra cosa. Il sacrificio? Che palle! E in base a che cosa un figlio dovrebbe rinunciare a qualcosa se i genitori per primi sono impegnati a non fare nessuna rinuncia? Se non si prende atto che prendere un impegno, di qualunque natura esso sia (matrimonio, convivenza, figli) comporta delle rinunce, e sì, anche sacrifici, rotture di palle, investimento di tempo ed energie......non c'è base su cui fondare. Ma d'altra parte, non è mica obbligatorio coniugarsi o riprodursi. *Basterebbe che chi è spirito libero e non vuole privarsi di nulla, abbia il buon senso di riconoscere la propria natura e non coinvolgere altri. Che faccia la propria vita libera e bella, trombando con chi vuole e quando gli va ed evitando accuratamente di fecondare i terreni circostanti.*
> Eh lo so.......sono una povera talebana sfigata di merda.....ma tant'è!


Non è questione di essere talebani. È questione di vivere con la testa fra le nuvole. Se non riconosci l'incoerenza e la fallibilità come una parte fondamentale della vita che viviamo ragioni *esattamente* come i talebani.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> I genitori sono i grandi assenti di questi ultimi decenni.
> Lavorano, stanno via da casa per ore, ci sono padri che conosco che stanno via per settimane per lavoro, madri che tornano a casa alle 20,30 e per anni vedono i figli addormentati, ci sono tante coppie divorziate, famiglie sfasciate, coppie in crisi.
> Va così. Da quando la propensione al consumo ha stabilito i nuovi valori, si è scelta questa direzione.
> I figli generalmente chiedono affetto, presenza e attenzione da parte dei genitori.
> ...


Negli anni cinquanta e sessanta vi erano le vedove bianche. Ma i padri assenti fisicamente erano presenti nella società e nelle madri, anche giovanissime, perché vi erano valori condivisi.
Erano valori assunti acriticamente?
Spesso.
Sono stati spazzati via.
Sono stati costruiti nuovi edifici di valori.
Ma non per tutti.
Il risultato per molti è stato: fate ciò che vi dico (uguale ai nonni) non fate ciò che faccio e poi comunque non vi riguarda quello che faccio perché io sono alla ricerca della mia felicità alla faccia vostra.
Non mi interessano le giustificazioni sociologiche.
Perché poi i figli sono figli e i figli non si pagano.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Forse non ci siamo capiti . anzi per nulla proprio.
> Ho scelto di tacere perchè in quel momento mio figlio avrebbe potuto avere una reazione sproporzionata.; comprensibile visto che è stato praticamente sbattuto fuori di casa .
> Era lacerato dall'abbandono, non si capacitava della fine del suo " sogno" stava soffrendo e comunque non era mio compito interferire  nel loro rapporto, come non trovavo e non trovo mai, opportuno scatenare una faida fra famiglie, madri ,suocere e compagnia bella per difendere il proprio " bambino".
> Quel che pensavo e penso , non di mia nuora ma del suo comportamento, me lo sono tenuto e lo tengo per me.
> ...


Fammi capire la nuora è stronza e tu no?


----------



## Mariben (18 Maggio 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> A mio modesto avviso, non trovo niente di strano nella destabilizzazione di Figlio. Beato chi ha una mente talmente elastica ed aperta, da accettare come normale qualunque cosa, qualunque incoerenza, qualunque calpestio della vita altrui. Anch'io credo che siamo persone nella nostra complessità, questo voler scindere a tutti i costi la parte genitoriale, la parte coniugale, la parte amicale, quella parentale mi pare proprio na strunzata. Tutto quello che facciamo ha delle conseguenze che coinvolgono anche altre persone. Se tradisco, sicuramente faccio del male in primis al partner, ma se poi con questo io ci ho costruito una famiglia, molto probabilmente le conseguenze si estenderanno ai figli. E così via per gli altri ambiti. Se poi c'è chi è costruito a compartimenti stagni, per cui può permettersi il lusso di fare quel che gli pare in un settore, senza che si abbiano conseguenze nei settori adiacenti.......fortunato lui/lei!
> Quanto all'essere genitori, per come intendo io la genitorialità, due adulti che consapevolmente decidono di dare vita ad una creatura, devono sapere che la responsabilità di quella persona è nelle loro mani. E che anche se quella persona è destinata, giustamente, a costruire la sua vita lontano dai genitori, per tutto il periodo evolutivo i loro comportamenti influenzeranno profondamente il figlio. Più che di mille discorsi, i principi educativi si trasmettono con la coerenza e con l'esempio. Difficile dettare una regola verbalmente, se poi nei fatti quella stessa regola viene clamorosamente disattesa.
> Il problema è che essere coerenti è maledettamente fastidioso. Il proprio ego al di sopra di tutto, la soddisfazione personale prima di ogni altra cosa. Il sacrificio? Che palle! E in base a che cosa un figlio dovrebbe rinunciare a qualcosa se i genitori per primi sono impegnati a non fare nessuna rinuncia? Se non si prende atto che prendere un impegno, di qualunque natura esso sia (matrimonio, convivenza, figli) comporta delle rinunce, e sì, anche sacrifici, rotture di palle, investimento di tempo ed energie......non c'è base su cui fondare. Ma d'altra parte, non è mica obbligatorio coniugarsi o riprodursi. Basterebbe che chi è spirito libero e non vuole privarsi di nulla, abbia il buon senso di riconoscere la propria natura e non coinvolgere altri. Che faccia la propria vita libera e bella, trombando con chi vuole e quando gli va ed evitando accuratamente di fecondare i terreni circostanti.
> Eh lo so.......sono una povera talebana sfigata di merda.....ma tant'è!



E chi non ha rinunciato  per amore e responsabilità verso i figli ?
Certe scelte si fanno  credo consapevolmente da giovani e si portano avanti, almeno io l ho fatto, fino a quando i nostri pargoli sono autonomi e avviati . A quel punto rimanendo in zona cesarini , sempre disponibili per carità; uno può pure  fare un bilancio e , assolti i doveri, magari ricominciare a vivere  e convogliare le proprie energie in cose che lo gratifichino come individuo  sopratutto se il tuo compagno di viaggio non ti vede più.


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è questione di essere talebani. È questione di vivere con la testa fra le nuvole. Se non riconosci l'incoerenza e la fallibilità come una parte fondamentale della vita che viviamo ragioni *esattamente* come i talebani.


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non sono e non passo da paladina del nulla ; io e i miei figli abbiamo un rapporto fatto di stima e affetto , praticamente normale. Abbiamo avuto  screzi, discussioni e dimostrazioni d'amore; finchè era tempo li ho educati, sgridati. incoraggiati , abbracciati e persino allontanati.
> 
> Lui, sapendo che sono stata traditrice, mi chiedeva  di " stare dalla sua parte"  e criticarla. magari convincerla che stava sbagliando. Era in balìa delle emozioni e " pretendeva" da me che fossi un porto sicuro e accogliente. Lo sono stata ma la responsabilità di uscire dalla  sofferenza  era sua e solo sua, come per tutti li adulti ai quali riconosco tale dignità.  Se non  l'ho fatto è stato anche per limitare i danni  che si possono fare in quello stato emotivo.
> Quello che non riesci a capire è che si è o meno un buon genitore e una presenza affidabile per i figli a prescindere dall' essere stato o essere un traditore.
> Io ho la presunzione di credere di esserlo stata e di esserlo ancora; non perfetta ma presente e affidabile.


Guarda che sei tu che ti stai difendendo da accuse che non ci sono.
Nessuno sta dicendo che tu non sia stata un buon genitore.
Quello che si sta affermando, ma è banale quanto dire che quando piove c’è bagnato, che i figli sono fortemente destabilizzati dal tradimento dei genitori e provano una lacerazione e un dolore che non è derubricabile con un “i genitori sono esseri umani imperfetti”. Se hai fatto stronzate te ne devi tenere il peso e il dolore e, magari, il senso di colpa.


----------



## Mariben (18 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fammi capire la nuora è stronza e tu no?



 Ho detto che è stronza ? dove l'hai letto ?
Ho detto solo che , anch'io come tutti, mi sono fatta un parere del suo comportamento in quel preciso frangente ,non di lei come persona ma che non era comunque il caso di avvallarlo con mio figlio.

Saranno proiezioni e autogiustificazioni ma c'è una bella differenza fra prendersi la responsabilità di sfasciare la tua coppia o quella dei tuoi genitori.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ho detto che è stronza ? dove l'hai letto ?
> Ho detto solo che , anch'io come tutti, mi sono fatta un parere del suo comportamento in quel preciso frangente ,non di lei come persona ma che non era comunque il caso di avvallarlo con mio figlio.
> 
> Saranno proiezioni e autogiustificazioni ma c'è una bella differenza fra prendersi la responsabilità di sfasciare la tua coppia o quella dei tuoi genitori.


Sono passati anni e non sei più giovane, ma non hai elaborato i tuoi vissuti.
Sposti in continuazione il focus per non sentirti nel mirino. Ma ne mirino ti ci metti tu.

Sai come quando un’amica critica una che passa e tu pensi che voglia farti capire qualcosa?


----------



## Mariben (18 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che sei tu che ti stai difendendo da accuse che non ci sono.
> Nessuno sta dicendo che tu non sia stata un buon genitore.
> Quello che si sta affermando, ma è banale quanto dire che quando piove c’è bagnato, che i figli sono fortemente destabilizzati dal tradimento dei genitori e provano una lacerazione e un dolore che non è derubricabile con un “i genitori sono esseri umani imperfetti”. Se hai fatto stronzate te ne devi tenere il peso e il dolore e, magari, il senso di colpa.




Non sono mai stata bravissima a spiegarmi e a scrivere.
Da pagine e pagine cerco di dire che è NORMALE provare  dolore e rabbia in casi come quelli di Figlio
 si tenta , non sono sola in questo, non di minimizzare ma di renderlo il meno pericoloso per se e per gli altri.


----------



## Mariben (18 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono passati anni e non sei più giovane, ma non hai elaborato i tuoi vissuti.
> Sposti in continuazione il focus per non sentirti nel mirino. Ma ne mirino ti ci metti tu.
> 
> Sai come quando un’amica critica una che passa e tu pensi che voglia farti capire qualcosa?



No non mi è mai capitato.


----------



## Mat78 (18 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è questione di essere talebani. È questione di vivere con la testa fra le nuvole. Se non riconosci l'incoerenza e la fallibilità come una parte fondamentale della vita che viviamo ragioni *esattamente* come i talebani.


L'infallibilità e l'incoerenza lo sanno tutti che esistono, ma in una coppia e famiglia bisogna essere anche molto critici e non acettare per forza di cose qualsiasi compromesso o situazione a senso unico senza pensare alle conseguenze che questo comporta a chi ci sta intorno. Questo non vuol dire essere talebani o non capire un cazzo come dici tu.  Io vedo il ragionamento come il tuo da talebano perché come ti ho detto altre volte e non solo a te, cercate il modo per discolparvi e sentirvi meno responsabili verso voi stessi e gli altri compreso i figli.


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non sono mai stata bravissima a spiegarmi e a scrivere.
> Da pagine e pagine cerco di dire che è NORMALE provare  dolore e rabbia in casi come quelli di Figlio
> si tenta , non sono sola in questo, non di minimizzare ma di renderlo il meno pericoloso per se e per gli altri.


Che mi sembra la cosa più ragionevole da fare.
Quando ho scoperto il tradimento di mia moglie ho pensato e agito anche in funzione di mia figlia, sono stato padre prima che marito.
A distanza di anni, la cosa che mi sento di escludere nella maniera più assoluta, osservando il rapporto che mia figlia ha con noi genitori e come è cresciuta e legata a noi affettivamente, che mia figlia abbia in alcun modo risentito del tradimento di mia moglie e che il rapporto che ha con sua madre abbia subito qualsiasi influenza da come lei si è comportata verso di me.
Questo perché *tra tutti noi tre* *non è mai venuto meno il legame affettivo genitore/figlio.*
Questa è la cosa più importante di cui un figlio ha bisogno.


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è questione di essere talebani. È questione di vivere con la testa fra le nuvole. *Se non riconosci l'incoerenza e la fallibilità come una parte fondamentale della vita che viviamo *ragioni *esattamente* come i talebani.


quello è un fatto , non c'è nulla da riconoscere .
ma una cosa è esserne consapevoli mirando ad evolversi,un'altra farsene scudo e alibi , 
la scoperta del tradimento di un genitore da subito non può che spiazzare.solo in un secondo tempo possono arrivare tutti i ragionamenti logici ed opportuni


----------



## Mariben (18 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che sei tu che ti stai difendendo da accuse che non ci sono.
> Nessuno sta dicendo che tu non sia stata un buon genitore.
> Quello che si sta affermando, ma è banale quanto dire che quando piove c’è bagnato, che i figli sono fortemente destabilizzati dal tradimento dei genitori e provano una lacerazione e un dolore che non è derubricabile con un “i genitori sono esseri umani imperfetti”. Se hai fatto stronzate te ne devi tenere il peso e il dolore e, magari, il senso di colpa.


E non era a te che rispondevo ma a chi accusava proprio me di non essere un buon genitore essendo una traditrice


----------



## void (18 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Se essere altro mina la coppia non può non risentirne chi in quella coppia è nato e cresciuto, nessuno nega la possibilità ai genitori di essere ciò che vogliono, ma nessuno può pensare di fare quel che vuole senza trarne le relative conseguenze, buone o cattive che siano, e le conseguenze non le definisce chi compie l'azione ma chi la subisce, ciascuno in base al proprio ruolo.



Essere altro significa essere uomini e donne, con sentimenti e pulsioni. Che alle volte possono cambiare, cessare, trasformarsi.

E quando questo succede, certo che ne risentono tutti, a prescindere che ci sia o no un tradimento. Pensi che una madre depressa non mini la coppia e chi ci vive insieme anche se non ha tradito?

Pensi che una padre innamorato di una altra donna non mini la coppia anche se non tradisce?

Pensi che non ci si possa innamorare di un'altra persona oppure semplicemente smettere di amare il proprio partner?

Pensi che andare dal proprio partner ed essere sincero prima di tradire dicendo: "amo un'altra" o semplicemente "non ti amo più" non mini la coppia e i figli?


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Essere altro significa essere uomini e donne, con sentimenti e pulsioni. Che alle volte possono cambiare, cessare, trasformarsi.
> 
> E quando questo succede, certo che ne risentono tutti, a prescindere che ci sia o no un tradimento. Pensi che una madre depressa non mini la coppia e chi ci vive insieme anche se non ha tradito?
> 
> ...


non pensi che  le cose che "minano la coppia" su basi di ineluttabilità , sincerità e lealtà si distinguano dalla menzogna di una vita parallela dove scientemente si decide di escludere l'altro da decisioni e comportamenti?


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> non pensi che  le cose che "minano la coppia" su basi di ineluttabilità , sincerità e lealtà si distinguano dalla menzogna di una vita parallela dove scientemente si decide di escludere l'altro da decisioni e comportamenti?


Sinceramente, per aver vissuto il tradimento di mio padre verso mia madre, posso dire che non me ne è mai fregato più di tanto dei loro problemi di coppia.
Anzi, il più di tanto era niente. 
Molto di più mi importava del loro rapporto nei miei confronti.


----------



## ipazia (18 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Rileggiti il post di Ipazia e ragionaci sopra.
> Tu non fai comunque  parte delle loro vite.
> Ognuno di voi è un individuo.
> Tu non hai mai fatto cose di nascosto dai tuoi e che i tuoi non approverebbero?


Lui fa parte delle loro vite. 
E, più che altro visto che qui c'è lui, loro fanno parte della sua. 

Questo non esclude l'essere ognuno individuo. 

E' circolare: la famiglia è nucleo di individui. 
Il nucleo forma gli individui e gli individui formano il nucleo. 

Il passaggio di figlio adesso sarà quello di iniziare a conoscere l'umanità - distaccandosi dalla perfezione - di madre e padre. 

E decidere della sua umanità.

Guardare le eredità - nel bene e nel male - come un qualcosa che è suo per sua scelta e per sua riflessione. 
E non come insegnamenti in cui permanere o trasgredire. (che è poi la scelta dell'adolescente). 

Lui adesso è uomo. 
volente o nolente. E anche a prescindere dalle sue reazioni. 
Perchè l'adolescente, tendenzialmente, i genitori li colloca in quella sfera che ha molto a che vedere con l'infallibilità.

Un adulto no. 

Un adulto riconosce i suoi genitori come genitori ma prima di tutto come persone. 
Che hanno doti e difetti. 
Che hanno problemi. Che fanno errori. 
Che sono bravi e affidabili per alcune cose. 
E per altre no, non lo sono. 

Sono semplicemente umani. 

Ad un certo punto, se non si inchioda nulla lungo la via, ci si confronta fra adulti alla pari.

E anche i giudizi diventano altro. Diventano valutazione semplice e affetto. Con un legame riconosciuto come tale per durata, profondità. E lo è, importante e profondo, perchè ha lasciato segni. Nel bene e nel male. E i segni non si rimuovono. 
Salvo ci si difenda. O, come dicevo ci si inchiodi. 

E' un passaggio. Lui ci è stato buttato dentro in modo violento. 
Per sua fortuna ha 26 anni. 
Completi o incompleti che siano, evolutivamente parlando ha consolidato le cose fondamentali. 
Non è l'affetto e nemmeno la responsabilità ad essere messa in discussione. 
Sono in discussione la stima. Il rispetto. Questioni più astratte dell'accudimento primario. 
Che invece ha vissuto su una base stabile, a quanto dice. 

Ora deve tradurre a se stesso. Decidere lui per sè e con sè quello che ha valore o no di quello che ha imparato. 

E' un percorso tutto suo. 

E non ha mica finito. Mica che adesso che la madre ha parlato col padre, la cosa è chiusa. 
Lui ha giudicato sua madre. Giusto o sbagliato che sia l'ha fatto e su diversi piani. Anche come immagine di donna dentro di lui. 
E non poteva fare diversamente, è attraverso il giudizio che si transita ad un nuovo. 
(se resta legato al giudizio sarà una questione che pagherà e non poco su se stesso...ma penso sia prematuro sapere se lo farà o meno. Il giudizio è inizialmente un salvagente. L'importante è che non diventi l'unico parametro.)

Ora toccherà al padre. Che non è detto che con le sue azioni si confermerà per quello che l'ha finora conosciuto. 

E le immagini della madre e del padre le dovrà ricollocare per ricomporre le sue immagini interiori di uomo e donna. Imparando cose a riguardo. 
E in questo percorso potrebbe benissimo essere che anche il rapporto con la ragazza salti oppure che si consolidi. 

La malattia di mio padre, per la mia esperienza, è stato uno dei detonatori nella mia vecchia relazione. E non per la malattia. Ma perchè mi ha costretta a rivedere cose del padre e della madre, dell'uomo e della femmina e donna che ero in quel momento. 

Cambiamo così....sono questi gli specchi 

E' un gioco, in fondo. Una danza macabra a volte. E anche crudele.


----------



## Mat78 (18 Maggio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Essere altro significa essere uomini e donne, con sentimenti e pulsioni. Che alle volte possono cambiare, cessare, trasformarsi.
> 
> E quando questo succede, certo che ne risentono tutti, a prescindere che ci sia o no un tradimento. Pensi che una madre depressa non mini la coppia e chi ci vive insieme anche se non ha tradito?
> 
> ...


Se sei sincero non tradisci ci si lascia ed insegni ai figli la lezione che tutto può finire. Aprezzeranno molto di più il gesto e non si rischia giudizi da parte loro e sicuramente capiranno anche la nuova situazione famigliare. In caso contrario dai un insegnamento completamente sbagliato di menzogna e presa per il culo.


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lui fa parte delle loro vite.
> E, più che altro visto che qui c'è lui, loro fanno parte della sua.
> 
> Questo non esclude l'essere ognuno individuo.
> ...


Tutto corretto.
Dentro me speravo che uno a 26 anni non avesse bisogno di effettuare tutti questi passaggi molto pesanti per acquisire la consapevolezza di un adulto, ma probabilmente gli è stato negata la possibilità finora di farlo in un altro modo.
Deve uscirne, con i tempi suoi.


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sinceramente, per aver vissuto il tradimento di mio padre verso mia madre, posso dire che non me ne è mai fregato* più di tanto dei loro problemi di coppia.*
> Anzi, il più di tanto era niente.
> Molto di più mi importava del loro rapporto nei miei confronti.


infatti il punto non è mica quello


----------



## ipazia (18 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tutto corretto.
> Dentro me speravo che uno a 26 anni non avesse bisogno di effettuare tutti questi passaggi molto pesanti per acquisire la consapevolezza di un adulto, ma probabilmente gli è stato negata la possibilità finora di farlo in un altro modo.
> Deve uscirne, con i tempi suoi.


guarda...io sono spartana e molto. 

Il tuffo violento l'ho fatto praticamente appena nata 

quindi tendo a spazientirmi molto con chi mi sembra ci metta molto, che mi sembra in "ritardo". 

Poi mi ricordo che la mia valutazione è sui miei parametri e sul mio vissuto. 

Chi è stato nella famiglia ideale e poi di botto si ritrova a scoprire che non era mica vero, si prende un treno nei denti mica da ridere. 

A 26 anni si hanno strumenti e consolidamenti che a 10, 13 anche 20 anni non si hanno. 
A 30 se ne hanno di ancora diversi. 

Ma la botta nei denti resta.

La cosa secondo me veramente "storta" è confondere i piani. 

Lui è un figlio. 
che è anche uomo. 

E il suo giudizio implicherà necessariamente anche il giudizio dell'uomo (che pensava al matrimonio) sulla donna, che però è sua madre. E che non ricadrà solo sulla madre, come prima l'immagine della madre-donna lo aiutava a dirigersi verso le donne altre che lui sceglieva per sè. 

E quello che soffre però, quello che lo sta ferendo dentro però, non è l'uomo, è il bambino. 

sono quelle situazioni in cui il tempo scompare. E passato presente e futuro si svelano come un unico nucleo compresente nello spazio. 

Tenere il punto, è ricordarsi che è il bambino che piange. 
L'uomo che giudica. 
Il figlio che ama. 

E farli parlare tutti insieme. 

Ci scindiamo mica perchè siamo dei monoliti....ci scindiamo perchè le parti che ci compongono a volte non scorrono fluidamente tutte insieme. E capita che ce ne sia una che urla e sbraita più delle altre. E allora il sistema si organizza per non perdere un equilibrio interno e la "separa". La scissione è una difesa naturale. 

L'identità, e in questo i 26 anni dovrebbero poter fare la differenza ma non è detto, è quella cosa che le tiene lo stesso tutte insieme e, passata la destabilizzazione data dalle nuove variabili da inserire nel sistema, si ricompone in una nuova veste. 

Mi auguro il più vicina possibile al sè profondo e non collocata, per paura del dolore, nel giudizio difensivo. Di sè e dell'altro.


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti il punto non è mica quello


Qual è?
Se mi parli da trauma per la scoperta del tradimento della madre non posso che convenire, ma non spetta a noi poter dare una mano, è materia per cui è necessario l'intervento di uno specialista. Si entra in settori delicati, in cui si possono fare ulteriori danni. Anche per questo evito, come altri, di infierire, perché questo potrebbe rischiare di demolire ulteriormente le figure parentali e... converrai che non è cosa.
Non stiamo parlando - e anche qui si è fatta molta confusione - di un coniuge traditore, ma di un genitore.
Situazione che richiede piedi di piombo  e la considerazione necessaria che un forum non è il luogo ideale per dissertare amabilmente sull'argomento.
Sono decine di pagine in cui tento di affermarlo, ma qui si preferiscono crociate sui valori e divisioni categoriche tra traditi e traditori non solo inutili ma dagli effetti che possono essere dannosi.
Il punto è solo uno: fare meno danni sempre e comunque.
Un tradimento scoperto è un evento dal quale chi è tradito e solo lui può dare il valore.
C'è chi arriva a uccidere la fedifraga per questo e chi riesce a perdonare: ognuno reagisce in maniera soggettiva, comportandosi anche qui da individuo.
Io sinceramente preferisco che si arrivi al perdono piuttosto che rischiare di accrescere la lista dei danni e delle persone che li hanno subiti.


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Qual è?
> Se mi parli da trauma per la scoperta del tradimento della madre non posso che convenire, *ma non spetta a noi poter dare una mano*, è materia per cui è necessario l'intervento di uno specialista. Si entra in settori delicati, in cui si possono fare ulteriori danni. Anche per questo evito, come altri, di infierire, perché questo potrebbe rischiare di demolire ulteriormente le figure parentali e... converrai che non è cosa.
> Non stiamo parlando - e anche qui si è fatta molta confusione - di un coniuge traditore, ma di un genitore.
> Situazione che richiede piedi di piombo  e la considerazione necessaria che un forum non è il luogo ideale per dissertare amabilmente sull'argomento.
> ...


vero e condivido anche l'ultimo punto


----------



## ipazia (18 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sinceramente, per aver vissuto il tradimento di mio padre verso mia madre, posso dire che non me ne è mai fregato più di tanto dei loro problemi di coppia.
> Anzi, il più di tanto era niente.
> Molto di più mi importava del loro rapporto nei miei confronti.


La storia di coppia dei miei genitori invece mi ha condizionata moltissimo. Nella mia vita relazionale. 

In una molteplicità di modi che neanche riesco a vedere tutti.

Ma so che le immagini della madre e del padre sono dentro di me. E so che sono il frutto di lutti e rinascite. 
Parlano e dialogano. 
Come è dentro di me la bambina. 

Con G. io mi rendo conto di ripetere tutta una serie di dinamiche che derivano dall'aver vissuto la coppia dei miei. 
Sia come figlia sia come, purtroppo, confidente. 

Le vedo. Adesso. 

Prima no. E' stato un percorso di accettazione e di pace vederli in me. 

E anche di liberazione. 

Inutile negarselo. Crescere in una famiglia disfunzionale, anche soltanto rispetto alle norme sociali, lascia segni che devono essere in un qualche modo rimasticati e digeriti. 
Non per cancellarli. Ma per potersene fare carico e poter davvero scegliere fedelmente a sè stessi. 

Non attraverso l'accettazione delle regole e nemmeno attraverso la trasgressione delle regole (meccanismi che sono poi la faccia della stessa medaglia) 

Ma attraverso la riscrittura delle proprie regole, rielaborate attraverso le proprie esperienze con il coinvolgimento di tutto quello che è stato scritto nel tempo dentro ognuno di noi. 

Come prendere nuove lastre di pietra, anche scegliendosi la pietra, e incidendoci sopra le nuove leggi. 

Che poi, la disfunzionalità è solo un alto grado nel termometro, che in un qualche modo costringe a quella riscrittura. 

Ma questo è il percorso per divenire adulti. 
Ognuno lo fa a modo suo. 
Qualcuno non lo fa. Ma anche non farlo è in fondo una scelta. 

Credo che la cosa importante sia che si trovi benessere contingente e presente. Concreto. 

Non so se mi spiego


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2018)

[MENTION=6886]Mariben[/MENTION] mi piacciono molto i tuoi post


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Maggio 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello è un fatto , non c'è nulla da riconoscere .
> ma una cosa è esserne consapevoli mirando ad evolversi,un'altra farsene scudo e alibi ,
> la scoperta del tradimento di un genitore da subito non può che spiazzare.solo in un secondo tempo possono arrivare tutti i ragionamenti logici ed opportuni


 Minerva Secondo me continui a fare una grossa confusione tra quello che è il dolore, e ognuno se lo vive come cazzo gli pare ci mancherebbe pure, È quello che uno ha diritto di fare oppure di imporre in un rapporto.
Un talebano non è un talebano perché ci sta profondamente male quando vede una donna occidentale senza velo. Un talebano è un talebano poiché, dal suo limitato punto di vista siccome-gliel'ha-detto-il-mullah, una donna senza velo è una zoccola si sente in diritto di trattarla come una zoccola.
L'assioma in base a cui se io ci sto male Allora qualcuno me la deve pagare è una clamorosa stronzata. Confessarlo non è né uno scudo né un alibi. È una semplice presa di consapevolezza.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> L'infallibilità e l'incoerenza lo sanno tutti che esistono


Ti sei perso un _Non_?


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Minerva Secondo me continui a fare una grossa confusione tra quello che è il dolore, e ognuno se lo vive come cazzo gli pare ci mancherebbe pure, È quello che uno ha diritto di fare oppure di imporre in un rapporto.
> Un talebano non è un talebano perché ci sta profondamente male quando vede una donna occidentale senza velo. Un talebano è un talebano poiché, dal suo limitato punto di vista siccome-gliel'ha-detto-il-mullah, una donna senza velo è una zoccola si sente in diritto di trattarla come una zoccola.
> *L'assioma in base a cui se io ci sto male Allora qualcuno me la deve pagare è una clamorosa stronzata. *Confessarlo non è né uno scudo né un alibi. È una semplice presa di consapevolezza.


sono d'accordo.
credo di aver perso il punto


----------



## void (18 Maggio 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> non pensi che  le cose che "minano la coppia" su basi di ineluttabilità , sincerità e lealtà si distinguano dalla menzogna di una vita parallela dove scientemente si decide di escludere l'altro da decisioni e comportamenti?



Certo, ma il tema era un altro. Si parlava del fatto che un genitore non è solo un genitore, ma anche una persona. 

E parlando di conseguenze,  per un figlio alla fine importa cosa succede molto più di perché succede.

O pensi che un bambino che ha genitori divorziati perché uno dei due ha detto "non ti amo più" prima di tradire stia meglio di uno che i cui genitori abbiamo divorziato per via di un tradimento compiuto?


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Certo, ma il tema era un altro. Si parlava del fatto che un genitore non è solo un genitore, ma anche una persona.
> 
> E parlando di conseguenze,  per un figlio alla fine importa cosa succede molto più di perché succede.
> 
> O pensi che un bambino che ha genitori divorziati perché uno dei due ha detto "non ti amo più" prima di tradire stia meglio di uno che i cui genitori abbiamo divorziato per via di un tradimento compiuto?


penso solo che se si parte su basi di lealtà ,buon senso e rispetto ci siano maggiori probabilità di trasmettere serenità ai figli.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Certo, ma il tema era un altro. Si parlava del fatto che un genitore non è solo un genitore, ma anche una persona.
> 
> E parlando di conseguenze,  per un figlio alla fine importa cosa succede molto più di perché succede.
> 
> O pensi che un bambino che ha genitori divorziati perché uno dei due ha detto "non ti amo più" prima di tradire stia meglio di uno che i cui genitori abbiamo divorziato per via di un tradimento compiuto?


Altroché se sta meglio.
Forse non hai molta esperienza di bambini.


----------



## Cuore2018 (18 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Adesso la faccio fuori dal vaso
> .. Un uomo che reagisce così duramente e con rabbia di fronte  all infrangersi del mito dei genitori perfetti e asessuati.. ( diciamocelo tutti abbiamo evitato di pensare ai  nostri in quel termine ) sarebbe stato traumatizzato anche se avesse beccato mamma e papà durante un rapporto, magari anale.
> È normale .....ma nessuno si sarebbe sognato di consigliarlo di varcare i confini e magari far loro la morale.
> Rabbia dolore frustrazione delusione sono tutti sentimenti legittimi ma appartengono a chi li prova e non ti danno il passaporto per varcare quei confini.
> Oppure tutto è giustificabile persino quelli che ammazzano perche traditi o abbandonati.


Non è proprio la stessa cosa. Un figlio che assiste alla sessualità dei genitori può esserne sconvolto, scandalizzato, disgustato, ma razionalmente sa benissimo che i genitori hanno rapporti sessuali e, benché sia una dimensione a lui interdetta, ne intuisce l'esistenza.

Non c'è tradimento in un genitore che fa sesso.

C'è tradimento, per un figlio, quando un genitore che ha sempre predicato l'onestà e il rigore morale, magari anche severamente, viene scoperto a ingannare e tradire.

A maggior ragione se questa severità di giudizio è stata interiorizzata dal figlio, che la usa, quindi, per giudicare i comportamenti altrui.

E mi sembra questo il caso.


----------



## void (18 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Altroché se sta meglio.
> Forse non hai molta esperienza di bambini.


Ne ho cresciuti un paio.

Ma sicuramente sarò stato (e sono) un cattivo padre.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Ne ho cresciuti un paio.
> 
> Ma sicuramente sarò stato un cattivo padre.


Non sei un architetto perché abiti in una casa.
Le persone sono diverse e le situazioni varie e bisogna vedere vivere diverse reazioni per farsi una idea.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2018)

A un adulto non si deve chiedere di rappresentare l’ideale di una vita cosiddetta morale, né, tantomeno, di una vita compiuta, ma di dare peso alla propria parola, il che significa innanzitutto provare ad assumere tutte le conseguenze dei suoi atti. Un adulto non è tenuto a incarnare nessun ideale di perfezione, ma è tenuto a dare peso simbolico alla propria parola. E questo significa mostrarsi ai propri figli come dipendente a sua volta da una Legge – la Legge della parola – che lo sovrasta.
Massimo Recalcati, “Complesso di Telemaco. Genitori e figli dopo il tramonto del padre”, Feltrinelli, Milano 2013, p. 74


----------



## void (18 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sei un architetto perché abiti in una casa.
> Le persone sono diverse e le situazioni varie e bisogna vedere vivere diverse reazioni per farsi una idea.


Non ho capito ne la questione dell'architetto ne a cosa ti riferisci con la frase successiva


----------



## Cuore2018 (18 Maggio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Certo, ma il tema era un altro. Si parlava del fatto che un genitore non è solo un genitore, ma anche una persona.
> 
> E parlando di conseguenze,  per un figlio alla fine importa cosa succede molto più di perché succede.
> 
> O pensi che un bambino che ha genitori divorziati perché uno dei due ha detto "non ti amo più" prima di tradire stia meglio di uno che i cui genitori abbiamo divorziato per via di un tradimento compiuto?


Io credo che ai figli importi sia cosa succede, sia perché succede. Ma che le loro reazioni non dipendano soltanto da questo.
I figli reagiscono soprattutto in base a come sono cresciuti e all'aria che hanno respirato in casa.

Se in casa si parla molto, ci si dimostra aperti e tolleranti e, accanto al giudizio morale (spesso inevitabile e direi giusto, in certi casi) si cerca una chiave di lettura che implichi una comprensione umana di certe dinamiche, sicuramente i figli non resteranno traumatizzati e imprigionati in giudizi rigidi e insindacabili.
Perché sapranno valutare e ridimensionare un comportamento genitoriale e lo vivranno come 'altro da sé'. 
Ma se il genitore rigido, severo e intollerante te lo porti dentro, ovvio che non riuscirai a vedere le cose con il giusto distacco. Ed ecco spiegata la sofferenza intollerabile, secondo me.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Non ho capito ne la questione dell'architetto ne a cosa ti riferisci con la frase successiva


Intendevo che avere due figli non è sufficiente per sapere come reagiscono bambini diversi in situazioni diverse, così come avere una casa non ti rende esperto di costruzione.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Io credo che ai figli importi sia cosa succede, sia perché succede. Ma che le loro reazioni non dipendano soltanto da questo.
> I figli reagiscono soprattutto in base a come sono cresciuti e all'aria che hanno respirato in casa.
> 
> Se in casa si parla molto, ci si dimostra aperti e tolleranti e, accanto al giudizio morale (spesso inevitabile e direi giusto, in certi casi) si cerca una chiave di lettura che implichi una comprensione umana di certe dinamiche, sicuramente i figli non resteranno traumatizzati e imprigionati in giudizi rigidi e insindacabili.
> ...


È sempre una questione di coerenza tra quanto insegnato, anche con il vissuto, e come i nuovi eventi possono essere interpretati attraverso gli strumenti che si hanno.


----------



## void (18 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendevo che avere due figli non è sufficiente per sapere come reagiscono bambini diversi in situazioni diverse, così come avere una casa non ti rende esperto di costruzione.


Brunetta, io sono un padre con l'esperienza di un padre. E di quella parlo.

Mai detto di essere un esperto in pedagogia.


----------



## HP72 (18 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Allora anche un divorzio danneggia la coppia.
> Quindi che si fa, si resta insieme comunque e in qualsiasi caso?
> E spesse volte il tradimento è una risposta a una coppia che ha già più di un motivo per definirsi in crisi.
> Sono talmente tanto le variabili che non è possibile definire una regola.


Il divorzio danneggia la coppia indubbiamente, un divorzio con un tradimento alle spalle di più, io preferisco limitare i danni
Se poi la coppia è già in crisi un tradimento non aiuta a uscire dalla crisi ma spesso affossa definitivamente la coppia


----------



## Cuore2018 (18 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È sempre una questione di coerenza tra quanto insegnato, anche con il vissuto, e come i nuovi eventi possono essere interpretati attraverso gli strumenti che si hanno.


Coerenza, sicuramente. Ma se ti hanno insegnato che la coerenza è solo bianco o nero, e tu hai assimilato solo questi due colori, non ci sarà molto spazio per la comprensione.

Come dicevo altrove, la coerenza può anche voler dire riconoscere i propri limiti, in quanto umani e in quanto esseri a volte fragili e condizionati da mille variabili, e impegnarsi ogni giorno per superarli.

Se a un figlio si insegna questo, non vedo la possibilità che diventi un giudice spietato. Qualunque cosa faccia un genitore, per quanto deludente e disprezzabile, non intaccherà mai il ruolo che ha nella vita di un figlio.


----------



## HP72 (18 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è questione di essere talebani. È questione di vivere con la testa fra le nuvole. Se non riconosci l'incoerenza e la fallibilità come una parte fondamentale della vita che viviamo ragioni *esattamente* come i talebani.


Riconoscere la fallibilità all'interno di una coppia e cercare di risolverla insieme ha un senso, riconoscere la fallibilità della coppia e poi cercare altrove delle compensazioni è fuggire dalla realtà


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Brunetta, io sono un padre con l'esperienza di un padre. E di quella parlo.
> 
> Mai detto di essere un esperto in pedagogia.


Io ho solo risposto alla tua affermazione che separarsi e basta o separarsi dopo un tradimento per i bambini è uguale. Ho detto che non è uguale e dirlo significa generalizzare la propria esperienza individuale.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Coerenza, sicuramente. Ma se ti hanno insegnato che la coerenza è solo bianco o nero, e tu hai assimilato solo questi due colori, non ci sarà molto spazio per la comprensione.
> 
> Come dicevo altrove, la coerenza può anche voler dire riconoscere i propri limiti, in quanto umani e in quanto esseri a volte fragili e condizionati da mille variabili, e impegnarsi ogni giorno per superarli.
> 
> Se a un figlio si insegna questo, non vedo la possibilità che diventi un giudice spietato. Qualunque cosa faccia un genitore, per quanto deludente e disprezzabile, non intaccherà *mai* il ruolo che ha nella vita di un figlio.


Condivido se togliamo il MAI.


----------



## HP72 (18 Maggio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Essere altro significa essere uomini e donne, con sentimenti e pulsioni. Che alle volte possono cambiare, cessare, trasformarsi.
> 
> E quando questo succede, certo che ne risentono tutti, a prescindere che ci sia o no un tradimento. Pensi che una madre depressa non mini la coppia e chi ci vive insieme anche se non ha tradito?
> 
> ...



Penso che ciascuno di noi abbia una scala di valori, c'e' chi preferisce rimanere allo scuro di un tradimento e chi cerca di fare di tutto per scoprirlo 
Io ho sempre pensato che sincerità e rispetto fra due persone che vivono insieme da molti anni siano fondamentali, a me dispiacerebbe perdere mia moglie per il tradimento subito, mi dispiacerebbe di più perderla come compagna di vita e mi dispiacerebbe infinitamente perderla come amica di una vita
Il tradimento mina la radice di un rapporto, "l'amicizia", ma questo è quello che penso io ...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Penso che ciascuno di noi abbia una scala di valori, c'e' chi preferisce rimanere allo scuro di un tradimento e chi cerca di fare di tutto per scoprirlo
> Io ho sempre pensato che sincerità e rispetto fra due persone che vivono insieme da molti anni siano fondamentali, a me dispiacerebbe perdere mia moglie per il tradimento subito, mi dispiacerebbe di più perderla come compagna di vita e *mi dispiacerebbe infinitamente perderla come amica di una vita*
> Il tradimento mina la radice di un rapporto, "l'amicizia", ma questo è quello che penso io ...


:up:


----------



## HP72 (18 Maggio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Certo, ma il tema era un altro. Si parlava del fatto che un genitore non è solo un genitore, ma anche una persona.
> 
> E parlando di conseguenze,  per un figlio alla fine importa cosa succede molto più di perché succede.
> 
> O pensi che un bambino che ha genitori divorziati perché uno dei due ha detto "non ti amo più" prima di tradire stia meglio di uno che i cui genitori abbiamo divorziato per via di un tradimento compiuto?


Per un bambino forse il perché è indifferente, per un adolescente assolutamente no, per un adulto poi ...


----------



## void (18 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho solo risposto alla tua affermazione che separarsi e basta o separarsi dopo un tradimento per i bambini è uguale. Ho detto che non è uguale e dirlo significa generalizzare la propria esperienza individuale.


Non ho esperienza al riguardo, pertanto non posso generalizzare. 

Ho detto che il risultato è lo stesso. Padre da una parte, madre dall'altra. Penso che un bambino preferirebbe averli insieme, a prescindere dai motivi che hanno generato la separazione.

A proposito di generalizzazioni, ci possono essere genitori che dopo un tradimento si separano civilmente comportandosi da buoni genitori, altri che si separano per incompatibilità (senza tradimento) fra liti e ripicche e che magari sono cattivi genitori.

Questo perché, come cercavo di esprimere, la sfera del rapporto fra partner non riguarda (secondo me) i figli e da quella bisognerebbe tenerli fuori. 
Non credi


----------



## void (18 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Penso che ciascuno di noi abbia una scala di valori, c'e' chi preferisce rimanere allo scuro di un tradimento e chi cerca di fare di tutto per scoprirlo
> Io ho sempre pensato che sincerità e rispetto fra due persone che vivono insieme da molti anni siano fondamentali, a me dispiacerebbe perdere mia moglie per il tradimento subito, mi dispiacerebbe di più perderla come compagna di vita e mi dispiacerebbe infinitamente perderla come amica di una vita
> Il tradimento mina la radice di un rapporto, "l'amicizia", ma questo è quello che penso io ...


Hai completamente ragione, e ti auguro di ritrovare con Lei tutta la necessaria serenità.

Ma il tradimento non è l'unica cosa che può minare un rapporto.

Tutto quà


----------



## Lorella (18 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è questione di essere talebani. È questione di vivere con la testa fra le nuvole. Se non riconosci l'incoerenza e la fallibilità come una parte fondamentale della vita che viviamo ragioni *esattamente* come i talebani.


Ti assicuro che sto con i piedi ben piantati a terra. Con la testa fra le nuvole ci stavo a 15 anni. E' chiaro che siamo fallibili, come persone, come genitori, e chi dice il contrario. Semplicemente non concordo con lo scaricamento delle responsabilità, con il sottrarsi sempre e comunque a qualsiasi cosa che comporta impegno e fatica, con il voler trovare sempre giustificazioni a tutto. Riguardo la coerenza, se non è lecito pretenderla da un ragazzino, credo che un adulto debba quanto meno sforzarsi di praticarla. Sempre che non sia troppo faticoso eh!


----------



## Cuore2018 (18 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Condivido se togliamo il MAI.


Ovviamente mi riferisco a comportamenti di un genitore che non sono agiti nei confronti di un figlio, sia chiaro. Comportamenti che riguardano un genitore in quanto individuo, che non hanno ricadute dirette su un figlio.


----------



## Mariben (18 Maggio 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero e condivido anche l'ultimo punto


Io penso che siamo qui a discutere di quanto sia importante . per certi fondamentale lavorare su se stessi Soprattutto se si viene da una famiglia disfunzionale come la mia ma come tantissime altre non ne usciamo più io per prima Sono ancora in cammino anche se non più giovanissima e sicuramente quando intervengo porto i miei irrisolti oltre che la mia esperienza faccio un lavoro manuale e non sono molto abile nella scrittura non ho le competenze per poter discernere di psicoterapia e analisi.
Mi piace pensare al forum come una sorta di pronto soccorso emotivo  ce0imane dopo l emergenza anche per " soccorrere" gli altri. , magari ricordandosi che quando siamo arrivati, non tutti ma io si ad esempio, eravamo destabilizzati e doloranti.
Quindi si sa che certe ferite e fratture hanno bisogno anche delle maniere forti  ma  non consiglierei mai a uno con le ossa rotte di suicidarsi.. O di vendicarsi di chi gliel' ha rotte. Tanto meno se non sono uno specialista.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Non ho esperienza al riguardo, pertanto non posso generalizzare.
> 
> Ho detto che il risultato è lo stesso. Padre da una parte, madre dall'altra. Penso che un bambino preferirebbe averli insieme, a prescindere dai motivi che hanno generato la separazione.
> 
> ...


No, non credo .
Ovviamente sarebbe opportuno tenere i bambini fuori da qualunque diatriba, dubito che questo sia possibile.
Non lo dico perché ritengo inevitabile coinvolgerli scientemente, ma perché avviene anche senza volerlo perché i figli sono pesci che nuotano in quel mare lì.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Io penso che siamo qui a discutere di quanto sia importante . per certi fondamentale lavorare su se stessi Soprattutto se si viene da una famiglia disfunzionale come la mia ma come tantissime altre non ne usciamo più io per prima Sono ancora in cammino anche se non più giovanissima e sicuramente quando intervengo porto i miei irrisolti oltre che la mia esperienza faccio un lavoro manuale e non sono molto abile nella scrittura non ho le competenze per poter discernere di psicoterapia e analisi.
> Mi piace pensare al forum come una sorta di pronto soccorso emotivo  ce0imane dopo l emergenza anche per " soccorrere" gli altri. , magari ricordandosi che quando siamo arrivati, non tutti ma io si ad esempio, eravamo destabilizzati e doloranti.
> Quindi si sa che certe ferite e fratture hanno bisogno anche delle maniere forti  ma  non consiglierei mai a uno con le ossa rotte di suicidarsi.. O di vendicarsi di chi gliel' ha rotte. Tanto meno se non sono uno specialista.


Dubito che uno specialista possa consigliare qualsiasi cosa, men che meno reazioni violente.


----------



## Mariben (18 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dubito che uno specialista possa consigliare qualsiasi cosa, men che meno reazioni violente.


Ovvio che no 
Mi riferivo appunto a chi . fin dalla inizio  consigliava a figlio di raccontare del tradimento al padre  come fosse la terapia per lenire il  suo dolore.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ovvio che no
> Mi riferivo appunto a chi . fin dalla inizio  consigliava a figlio di raccontare del tradimento al padre  come fosse la terapia per lenire il  suo dolore.


Io credo che qui si dovrebbe accogliere il dolore e aiutare a ricucire la lacerazione.


----------



## ipazia (18 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Io penso che siamo qui a discutere di quanto sia importante . per certi fondamentale lavorare su se stessi *Soprattutto se si viene da una famiglia disfunzionale* come la mia ma come tantissime altre non ne usciamo più io per prima *Sono ancora in cammino* anche se non più giovanissima e sicuramente quando intervengo porto i miei irrisolti oltre che la mia esperienza faccio un lavoro manuale e non sono molto abile nella scrittura non ho le competenze per poter discernere di psicoterapia e analisi.
> Mi piace pensare al forum come una sorta di pronto soccorso emotivo  ce0imane dopo l emergenza anche per " soccorrere" gli altri. , magari ricordandosi che quando siamo arrivati, non tutti ma io si ad esempio, eravamo destabilizzati e doloranti.
> Quindi si sa che certe ferite e fratture hanno bisogno anche delle maniere forti  ma  non consiglierei mai a uno con le ossa rotte di suicidarsi.. O di vendicarsi di chi gliel' ha rotte. Tanto meno se non sono uno specialista.



Si è tutti in cammino. 

Funzionali e disfunzionali. 
Provenienti dalla disfunzione o provenienti dalla funzione. 

Semplicemente ogni cammino è un cammino. 

E' quando si pensa di essere arrivati che a mio parere nascono i problemi. 

Perchè o si sta vivendo una esperienza di pre-morte senza saperlo :carneval: oppure ci si è inchiodati da qualche parte. 
E si sta girando sulla ruota come criceti convinti che il mondo sia quello che si vede da lì. 

dove lavoravo si parlava dell'essere risolti. 
Ecco...non ci si risolve mai fino in fondo.


----------



## ipazia (18 Maggio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Hai completamente ragione, e ti auguro di ritrovare con Lei tutta la necessaria serenità.
> 
> Ma *il tradimento* non è l'unica cosa che può minare un rapporto.
> 
> Tutto quà


Io specificherei "sessuale". 

Di tradimenti ce ne sono di tanti tipi. 
E proprio perchè si può tradire solo ed esclusivamente chi è in una relazione stretta, minano esattamente la relazione stretta.

Non si può tradire qualcuno che non è in relazione con noi. 

E si può tradire a molteplici livelli, tanti quanti sono le relazioni che si stabiliscono con l'altro. 

E ogni relazione implica il tradimento. Se non lo implicasse, non sarebbe una relazione. 
Credo sia uno dei motivi per cui a volte accade che esattamente il tradimento diventi l'evento che riporta a galla quello che di quella relazione si era "perso" lungo la strada. 
O, meglio, quello che di se stessi in quella relazione si era perso lungo la strada. 

Poi c'è da dire che quello sessuale è quello più "semplice" da individuare e collocare. 
Ed è normato anche. Quindi anche piuttosto facile da gestire in termini comportamentali. 
Non che non sia indolore, non che non destabilizzi, non che non sia una ferita, etc etc, sia chiaro. 
Semplicemente l'archivio dei comportamenti inerenti quel tipo di comportamento è molto ricco. E storicizzato.


Di mio penso che il peggior tradimento sia quello verso se stessi. 

E penso che non ci sia niente e nessuno che possa sollevare dall'averlo attuato. 

Si può sublimare in un qualche modo. Perchè non si può interrompere la convivenza. O meglio, è una soluzione tendenzialmente estrema. O casuale e fuori dal nostro controllo. 

Ma tradire se stessi è una tortura, secondo me. 
Che non può essere interrotta se non con il perdono (di sè). 

E io penso anche che l'unico perdono veramente possibile sia questo. 
Quello verso se stessi. 

Il resto...è solo una conseguenza. 

Magari mi sono capita da sola


----------



## Skorpio (18 Maggio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> dove lavoravo si parlava dell'essere risolti.
> Ecco...non ci si risolve mai fino in fondo.


Un famoso proverbio cinese dice

"Chi si clede lisolto è come fosse molto"


----------



## ipazia (18 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Un famoso proverbio cinese dice
> 
> "Chi si clede lisolto è come fosse molto"


eh...suppergiù è la cosa che ho imparato in quel contesto. 

Dove in effetti, chi si credeva risolto, era la volta che ricrollava esattamente nelle stesse dinamiche date per risolte. 

Chi ho visto davvero stare in piedi, e parlo di anni, tanti, non uno o due o dieci, è chi ha preso consapevolezza del fatto che con chi si è, ci si cammina tutta la vita. 

E tenendo conto delle storie da cui provenivano, era uno spettacolo meraviglioso da guardare. 
Raro. Molto (non morto:carneval.


----------



## ipazia (18 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Coerenza, sicuramente. Ma se ti hanno insegnato che la coerenza è solo bianco o nero, e tu hai assimilato solo questi due colori, non ci sarà molto spazio per la comprensione.
> 
> Come dicevo altrove, la coerenza può anche voler dire riconoscere i propri limiti, in quanto umani e in quanto esseri a volte fragili e condizionati da mille variabili, e impegnarsi ogni giorno per superarli.
> 
> Se a un figlio si insegna questo, non vedo la possibilità che diventi un giudice spietato. Qualunque cosa faccia un genitore, per quanto deludente e disprezzabile, non intaccherà mai il ruolo che ha nella vita di un figlio.


Quoto te ma per riferirmi a tutto il discorso.

Sono d'accordo. 

Ma lo trovo anche piuttosto deterministico.

E penso che gli esseri umani siano quanto di meno determinabile esista. 

Ed è anche un discorso che, se assunto acriticamente, diventa un po' come quel tossico che va a casa della mamma e tornando indietro si ferma, si prende una dose e si fa. 

Poi entra nella comunità raccontando che lui non si voleva fare quella pera. Lui non vuole più farsi le pere. Proprio no. 
E' l'incontro con la mamma ad aver fatto scattare tutto il meccanismo. 

Che non è del tutto una cazzata. Ma ad un certo punto diventa una scusa per non affrontare se stessi. 

Uso gli esempi estremi perchè nell'estremo è chiaro il meccanismo. 

Ma si potrebbe declinare, il meccanismo, anche nelle sfumature ottenendo lo stesso risultato. 

Ad un certo punto, la responsabilità della propria vita è in mano propria. 
Specialmente oggi, tempo in cui le opportunità per aver cura di sè sono infinitamente maggiori che anche soltanto 60 anni fa. 

Non farlo, è una scelta. Libera.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Riconoscere la fallibilità all'interno di una coppia e cercare di risolverla insieme ha un senso, riconoscere la fallibilità della coppia e poi cercare altrove delle compensazioni è fuggire dalla realtà


No. È fuggire _nella_ realtà. Molto spesso la maschera la porti in casa. Per millemila motivi, di cui la fallibilità della coppia è solo uno.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Maggio 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che sto con i piedi ben piantati a terra. Con la testa fra le nuvole ci stavo a 15 anni. E' chiaro che siamo fallibili, come persone, come genitori, e chi dice il contrario. Semplicemente non concordo con lo scaricamento delle responsabilità, con il sottrarsi sempre e comunque a qualsiasi cosa che comporta impegno e fatica, con il voler trovare sempre giustificazioni a tutto. Riguardo la coerenza, se non è lecito pretenderla da un ragazzino, credo che un adulto debba quanto meno sforzarsi di praticarla. Sempre che non sia troppo faticoso eh!


Ma scendi da sto piedistallo, che se stai qua a scrivere è perché hai toccato con mano che tutte ste belle regolette precotte non sempre funzionano :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Figlio (18 Maggio 2018)

Una precisazione, non ho ricevuto una educazione rigida tutt'altro.
Non ricordo chi sia stato a dire che forse la colpa del tradimento potesse mia, ho riflettuto anche su questo e sto riflettendo.
Mi dispiace vedere che questa discussione è motivo di screzi e regolamento di conti, non volevo creare un vespaio.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Una precisazione, non ho ricevuto una educazione rigida tutt'altro.
> Non ricordo chi sia stato a dire che forse la colpa del tradimento potesse mia, ho riflettuto anche su questo e sto riflettendo.
> Mi dispiace vedere che questa discussione è motivo di screzi e regolamento di conti, non volevo creare un vespaio.


 il vespaio è permanente. Traditori, traditi e amanti sono Tribù in perenne conflitto. Una bella metafora della lotta di classe


----------



## Cuore2018 (18 Maggio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quoto te ma per riferirmi a tutto il discorso.
> 
> Sono d'accordo.
> 
> ...


Non voglio assolutamente fare un discorso in cui si deresponsabilizza chi tradisce. Chi tradisce HA la responsabilità di ciò che fa e di ciò che mette in moto agendo in un certo modo. Su ogni cambiamento, in sé e negli altri, che determina.

Ma si tratta di responsabilità che hanno pesi diversi a seconda delle persone coinvolte. E per quanto faccia male scoprire l'inganno e l'incoerenza di un genitore che tradisce, la responsabilità più pesante ricade nei confronti del coniuge tradito, non del figlio.


----------



## disincantata (18 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Una precisazione, non ho ricevuto una educazione rigida tutt'altro.
> Non ricordo chi sia stato a dire che forse la colpa del tradimento potesse mia, ho riflettuto anche su questo e sto riflettendo.
> Mi dispiace vedere che questa discussione è motivo di screzi e regolamento di conti, non volevo creare un vespaio.



Tranquillo,  sono rose e fiori.  

Colpa tua???? Ridicolo solo pensarlo.


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2018)

Queste diatribe possono andare avanti all'infinito senza trovare mai un punto d'incontro.
Ognuno sceglie ciò che crede sia vantaggioso per sé.
Per chi sceglie l'infedelta' essa risulta più allettante rispetto alla fedeltà. 
È inutile invocare il rispetto dei valori quando essi richiedono solo sacrificio e nessun premio.
Anche essere genitori deve comportare qualche vantaggio, altrimenti non risulta più desiderabile diventarlo. 
È fortemente sbagliato pensare che basti elencare ciò che è giusto e ciò che è sbagliato per operare dei giudizi e categorizzare le azioni delle persone: anche le religioni hanno dovuto creare un sistema che potesse risultare vantaggioso per chi vi aderiva per poter rendere popolare il sacrificio.
In tutta sincerità mia moglie nel tradirmi ha avuto solo vantaggi e se mi fossi separato chi ci avrebbe perso di più sarei stato sempre io e mia figlia.
Evidentemente il tradimento in casi come questo è vantaggioso per chi lo commette ed è pertanto assolutamente impopolare tra chi appunto lo subisce per la stessa ragione.
Sulla base di questo ragionamento, non vedo perché dovrei criticare chi tradisce.
Al limite dovrei rivendicare vantaggi superiori per chi è fedele.
Sinceramente ancora mi sto chiedendo dove siano.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Queste diatribe possono andare avanti all'infinito senza trovare mai un punto d'incontro.
> Ognuno sceglie ciò che crede sia vantaggioso per sé.
> Per chi sceglie l'infedelta' essa risulta più allettante rispetto alla fedeltà.
> È inutile invocare il rispetto dei valori quando essi richiedono solo sacrificio e nessun premio.
> ...


Nel cielo stellato sopra di te e la legge morale dentro di te?


----------



## Figlio (19 Maggio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tranquillo,  sono rose e fiori.
> 
> Colpa tua???? Ridicolo solo pensarlo.


Non lo so, ma è una cosa che mi fa pensare. All'inizio non ho dato peso, ma mi è rimasta in testa.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Non lo so, ma è una cosa che mi fa pensare. All'inizio non ho dato peso, ma mi è rimasta in testa.


Chiaro che ti rimane in testa. Ma guarda che non c'è nulla di strano, se mia moglie non si fosse rincoglionita appresso alla prole staremo ancora a far bordello ai festini e non scoperei fuori casa. O magari sì, ma con lei. Invece torno a casa con il ricordo della pantera in testa e mi ritrovo davanti mamma orsa...
Tranquillo, non è mai colpa dei figli . Sono i genitori che non vanno a riprendersi ciò che erano prima di diventare genitori. Si lascia che il ruolo prenda il posto della persona. Capita a tutti, o quasi. E così una che faceva il water blowjob finisce a fare le torte...

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Queste diatribe possono andare avanti all'infinito senza trovare mai un punto d'incontro.
> Ognuno sceglie ciò che crede sia vantaggioso per sé.
> Per chi sceglie l'infedelta' essa risulta più allettante rispetto alla fedeltà.
> È inutile invocare il rispetto dei valori quando essi richiedono solo sacrificio e nessun premio.
> ...


Bello mio su queste cose su queste cose sei un po' troppo razionale. Alla fine tutti questi balletti si scontrano contro una realtà che non è fatta di grandi teoremi razionali declinati alla realtà, quanto piuttosto delle video delle persone che rotolano in mezzo al caos quotidiano e cercano di dargli una sistemata. Bene o male quando ti sposi non stai lì a soppesare i vantaggi della fedeltà o dell'infedeltà. Esattamente come quando fai figli non stai lì a razionalizzare sulla portata del sacrificio. Altrimenti non penso che nessuno si riprodurrebbe. Ci provi, vedi come va, vorresti disfare tutto e viverti un'altra vita tornando indietro. Tanto ti stufe resti pure di quella ma sticazzi, comunque accarezzi il sogno. Ormai le scelte che hai fatto ti possiedono e devi fare i conti con quello che hai.
Il resto e storia


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel cielo stellato sopra di te e la legge morale dentro di te?


Se sei ateo la legge è frutto della comunità a cui appartieni.
Se appartieni a una comunità...


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bello mio su queste cose su queste cose sei un po' troppo razionale. Alla fine tutti questi balletti si scontrano contro una realtà che non è fatta di grandi teoremi razionali declinati alla realtà, quanto piuttosto delle video delle persone che rotolano in mezzo al caos quotidiano e cercano di dargli una sistemata. Bene o male quando ti sposi non stai lì a soppesare i vantaggi della fedeltà o dell'infedeltà. Esattamente come quando fai figli non stai lì a razionalizzare sulla portata del sacrificio. Altrimenti non penso che nessuno si riprodurrebbe. Ci provi, vedi come va, vorresti disfare tutto e viverti un'altra vita tornando indietro. Tanto ti stufe resti pure di quella ma sticazzi, comunque accarezzi il sogno. Ormai le scelte che hai fatto ti possiedono e devi fare i conti con quello che hai.
> Il resto e storia


Certo che nessuno ci pensa.
Si fanno scelte in ogni momento della vita che ci sembrano più vantaggiose.
Sposarsi, fare o non fare figli, restare fedeli o tradire.
Sono scelte individuali, è l'individuo che determina cosa in quel momento della vita ritiene più desiderabile per sé.
E il giudizio degli altri diventa altrettanto soggettivo.


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Chiaro che ti rimane in testa. Ma guarda che non c'è nulla di strano, se mia moglie non si fosse rincoglionita appresso alla prole staremo ancora a far bordello ai festini e non scoperei fuori casa. O magari sì, ma con lei. Invece torno a casa con il ricordo della pantera in testa e mi ritrovo davanti mamma orsa...
> Tranquillo, non è mai colpa dei figli . Sono i genitori che non vanno a riprendersi ciò che erano prima di diventare genitori. Si lascia che il ruolo prenda il posto della persona. Capita a tutti, o quasi. *E così una che faceva il water blowjob finisce a fare le torte...*
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


ma nella vita non servono entrambe le cose?
ti chiedi mai se ,in fondo  ,sia solo successo che lei con il figlio è cresciuta e tu sei rimasto ragazzo/figlio che non accetta del tutto alcune responsabilità ?
lei è pantera e mamma orsa e tu dovresti essere papaà orso e giaguarone e forse sei solo un micio spelacchiato


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se sei ateo la legge è frutto della comunità a cui appartieni.
> Se appartieni a una comunità...


Ma ti metti a discutere pure con Kant? :carneval:


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Maggio 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma nella vita non servono entrambe le cose?
> ti chiedi mai se ,in fondo  ,sia solo successo che lei con il figlio è cresciuta e tu sei rimasto ragazzo/figlio che non accetta del tutto alcune responsabilità ?
> lei è pantera e mamma orsa e tu dovresti essere papaà orso e giaguarone e forse sei solo un micio spelacchiato


 Questo è il classico tipo di analisi che mi fa un certo tipo di persone. Evito di specificare che tipo di persona altrimenti potrei passare eccessivamente per borioso 
Comunque questo concetto di crescere identificato necessariamente come restare appiccicato sui binari che seguono la grande maggioranza delle persone mi ha sempre fatto molto sorridere.
Per me la coppia, men che meno la famiglia, non è mai stata una società di mutuo soccorso. Io dell'accudimento non so che farmene. Non me ne frega assolutamente un cazzo, dato che per fortuna (oltre che perché mi spacco il culo dalla mattina alla sera), tutto ciò che mi serve in termini di tempo a basso valore aggiunto, pulire cucinare lavare stirare, posso tranquillamente comprarmelo. Quello che non posso comprarmi, è che non mi è mai interessato comprarmi, è l'affetto e l'interesse delle persone. Vivo in un mondo mio malgrado in cui la gente ti guarda come se fossi il sole sceso in terra, ma lo fa semplicemente perché gli puoi essere di una qualche utilità materiale. Così non può e così non deve essere per le persone che ho scelto per far parte della mia vita. Della cerchia interna della mia vita, ovviamente. Quelle sono quelle persone che non hanno la terza via di starmi accanto per passare del tempo, oppure per essermi utili. Quelle persone hanno solo due scelte: starmi accanto come voglio io o non starci affatto.
Il discorso delle responsabilità, visto in quest'ottica a me ha sempre fatto ammazzare dalle risate. Che cosa vuol dire essere responsabile, Secondo te cara minerva? Secondo me essere responsabile vuol dire avere la consapevolezza delle conseguenze a cui porteranno le tue azioni e quindi prendere una serie di scelte assumendosi la responsabilità delle conseguenze e dei rischi connessi a quelle azioni.
Io faccio scelte sulla pelle degli altri tutti i giorni che Dio ha messo in terra, scelte per cui spesso e volentieri rischio pure la galera se sbaglio. Scelte per cui la gente ride, piange, oppure cambia vita. Penso che se l'impiegato delle poste medio facesse un giorno la vita che faccio io la sera finirebbe al TSO.
Mia moglie ha fatto una scelta virgola quella di spegnere una parte per identificarsi con un ruolo. Cosa che a me sta benissimo visto e considerato che la figlia e anche mia. Sicuramente ho sbagliato io a scegliere accanto a me qualcuno che secondo me poteva farcela. Motivo per cui le do tutto il tempo del mondo per rinsavire man mano che la figlia cresce.
Detto questo, Non so se hai figli ma penso di no, fare un figlio senza rincoglionirsi, nelle varie accezioni a cui questo termine si presta, non è per niente facile. Detto questo Da buon egoista, che secondo me è cosa diversa da immaturo, volevo altrimenti.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Maggio 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma nella vita non servono entrambe le cose?
> ti chiedi mai se ,in fondo  ,sia solo successo che lei con il figlio è cresciuta


Non faccio un discorso personale per qualcuno, ma generale.. e nel farlo penso a certe persone che frequento io e quindi a nessuno che scrive qui

Ma se "crescere" nel divenire madre significa contare i respiri al figlio, preparare la tabella giornaliera con quel che dovrà mangiare di carboidrati e proteine, disinteressarsi completamente del partner e di quello che sta facendo, fin quasi a considerarlo un accessorio a una giornata al mare o ad una cena con amici, secondo me non è un bel crescere.

È dare di matto proprio

E sono in tante, Min .. ma in tante davvero.. e mi pare che il trend sia in crescita costante, purtroppo...


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non faccio un discorso personale per qualcuno, ma generale.. e nel farlo penso a certe persone che frequento io e quindi a nessuno che scrive qui
> 
> Ma se "crescere" nel divenire madre significa contare i respiri al figlio, preparare la tabella giornaliera con quel che dovrà mangiare di carboidrati e proteine, disinteressarsi completamente del partner e di quello che sta facendo, fin quasi a considerarlo un accessorio a una giornata al mare o ad una cena con amici, secondo me non è un bel crescere.
> 
> ...


ma le esagerazioni sicuramente sono sempre da evitare.
volevo solo dire che c'è un passaggio effettivo di crescita obbligatorio una volta assunta la responsabilità di un figlio, che dovrebbe essere condivisa , non vissuta come primogenito capriccioso (anche questo è un atteggiamento ricorrente)


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questo è il classico tipo di analisi che mi fa un certo tipo di persone. Evito di specificare che tipo di persona altrimenti potrei passare eccessivamente per borioso
> Comunque questo concetto di crescere identificato necessariamente come restare appiccicato sui binari che seguono la grande maggioranza delle persone mi ha sempre fatto molto sorridere.
> Per me la coppia, men che meno la famiglia, non è mai stata una società di mutuo soccorso. Io dell'accudimento non so che farmene. Non me ne frega assolutamente un cazzo, dato che per fortuna (oltre che perché mi spacco il culo dalla mattina alla sera), tutto ciò che mi serve in termini di tempo a basso valore aggiunto, pulire cucinare lavare stirare, posso tranquillamente comprarmelo. Quello che non posso comprarmi, è che non mi è mai interessato comprarmi, è l'affetto e l'interesse delle persone. Vivo in un mondo mio malgrado in cui la gente ti guarda come se fossi il sole sceso in terra, ma lo fa semplicemente perché gli puoi essere di una qualche utilità materiale. Così non può e così non deve essere per le persone che ho scelto per far parte della mia vita. Della cerchia interna della mia vita, ovviamente. Quelle sono quelle persone che non hanno la terza via di starmi accanto per passare del tempo, oppure per essermi utili. Quelle persone hanno solo due scelte: starmi accanto come voglio io o non starci affatto.
> Il discorso delle responsabilità, visto in quest'ottica a me ha sempre fatto ammazzare dalle risate. Che cosa vuol dire essere responsabile, Secondo te cara minerva? Secondo me essere responsabile vuol dire avere la consapevolezza delle conseguenze a cui porteranno le tue azioni e quindi prendere una serie di scelte assumendosi la responsabilità delle conseguenze e dei rischi connessi a quelle azioni.
> ...


non so cosa tu intenda per rincoglionirsi , per me vuol dire amare nel senso più puro del termine ed intraprendere un percorso difficile che però si è scelto consapevolmente.dovrebbe anche essere una delle poche (forse l'unica) di fronte alla quale l'egoismo dovrebbe essere messo in discussione


----------



## Lorella (19 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma scendi da sto piedistallo, che se stai qua a scrivere è perché hai toccato con mano che tutte ste belle regolette precotte non sempre funzionano :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Vedo che, nonostante le grasse risate, nelle tue risposte c'è sempre un che di "sfregiante", di aggressivo, di offensivo...


----------



## Skorpio (19 Maggio 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma le esagerazioni sicuramente sono sempre da evitare.
> volevo solo dire che c'è un passaggio effettivo di crescita obbligatorio una volta assunta la responsabilità di un figlio, che dovrebbe essere condivisa , non vissuta come primogenito capriccioso (anche questo è un atteggiamento ricorrente)


Sicuramente c'è

Il problema è la condivisione.. e il "dovrebbe" (teoria)

dove spesso necessità IMPRESCINDIBILI per uno, sono per l'altro (passami il termine scurrile in questo sabato mattina) delle stronzate.

Ma dirò di più... Non solo sul figlio/a ma anche su di sé, 

Quindi l'avere un po' di cura per se, oppure lasciarsi andare che "tanto ormai" siamo arrivati, e la coppa è in bacheca (il figlio) 

E su questa condivisione o meno, si giocano partite a scacchi interminabili, a volte, spesso nel silenzio e nei non detti.

Vale pure per un maschio eh?

Ci sono femmine che si sono ritrovate completamente estranee dopo la nascita di un figlio/a

Una me lo disse chiaramente: io li guardo, lui e lei, sul lettone, innamorati che giocano.. e io come femmina non esisto più, potrei andarmene via, non se ne accorgerebbero neanche


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sicuramente c'è
> 
> Il problema è la condivisione.. e il "dovrebbe" (teoria)
> 
> ...


quello sempre , rispetto a se stessi e agli altri.
non so come si possa mai pensare di "lasciarsi andare" in nessun tipo di situazione cadendo nella sciatteria fisica e mentale .


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2018)

però...un momento;
avere cura di se stessi non è che voglia dire , per una donna dover girare in casa sexy , sui tacchi, truccata alle 7 del mattino e atteggiamenti ammiccanti quando magari non ha dormito che poche ore con un bimbo di pochi mesi...


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Maggio 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so cosa tu intenda per rincoglionirsi , per me vuol dire amare nel senso più puro del termine ed intraprendere un percorso difficile che però si è scelto consapevolmente.dovrebbe anche essere una delle poche (forse l'unica) di fronte alla quale l'egoismo dovrebbe essere messo in discussione


Ma tu hai figli o no?


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Maggio 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Vedo che, nonostante le grasse risate, nelle tue risposte c'è sempre un che di "sfregiante", di aggressivo, di offensivo...


 sarà. Se ti senti offesa non posso certo farmene carico io. Il peccato è negli occhi di chi guarda, diceva un tizio coi capelli lunghi...


----------



## Skorpio (19 Maggio 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> però...un momento;
> avere cura di se stessi non è che voglia dire , per una donna dover girare in casa sexy , sui tacchi, truccata alle 7 del mattino e atteggiamenti ammiccanti quando magari non ha dormito che poche ore con un bimbo di pochi mesi...


È un estremo.

Quello che vedi da fuori si origina sempre da dentro

A me il fuori interessa nella misura in cui dentro ci sono moti, idee, stimoli.. o territori abbandonati

Non è mai stato per fortuna il caso mio, ma ci sono individui (non scendo sul genere maschile/femminile) che con la venuta della prole sono stati letteralmente ABBANDONATI

Altro che trombatina extra del venerdì sera..


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Maggio 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> però...un momento;
> avere cura di se stessi non è che voglia dire , per una donna dover girare in casa sexy , sui tacchi, truccata alle 7 del mattino e atteggiamenti ammiccanti quando magari non ha dormito che poche ore con un bimbo di pochi mesi...


Guarda che magari molto più banalmente vuol dire non parlare solo del bambino, delle esigenze del bambino, tenendo l'attenzione costantemente concentrata sul bambino, monopolizzando l'attenzione del bambino, volendo gestire completamente il bambino dimenticando che anche il padre il 50% del pacchetto azionario della creatura, potremmo continuare all'infinito. Chi più chi meno le storie sono sempre quelle.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È un estremo.
> 
> *Quello che vedi da fuori si origina sempre da dentro*
> 
> ...


QUOTO


----------



## Mariben (19 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda che magari molto più banalmente vuol dire non parlare solo del bambino, delle esigenze del bambino, tenendo l'attenzione costantemente concentrata sul bambino, monopolizzando l'attenzione del bambino, volendo gestire completamente il bambino dimenticando che anche il padre il 50% del pacchetto azionario della creatura, potremmo continuare all'infinito. Chi più chi meno le storie sono sempre quelle.


E vogliamo parlare  di quelle coppie che si rivolgono l uno all' altra con ..". Papi che dici amdiamo in pizzeria? Certo mami"
Brividi ....


----------



## Lorella (19 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> sarà. Se ti senti offesa non posso certo farmene carico io. Il peccato è negli occhi di chi guarda, diceva un tizio coi capelli lunghi...


No, non mi sento offesa. Semplice constatazione. Posso farti due domande?


----------



## patroclo (19 Maggio 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> però...un momento;
> avere cura di se stessi non è che voglia dire , per una donna dover girare in casa sexy , sui tacchi, truccata alle 7 del mattino e atteggiamenti ammiccanti quando magari non ha dormito che poche ore con un bimbo di pochi mesi...


....chi richiede questo evidentemente non ha capito niente
Il problema non è il tacco, la lingerie o il pompino a sorpresa.... è considerare chi ti sta accanto ormai solo come il padre dei tuoi figli in quanto tu (generico) donna hai scelto altri ruoli che vengono ritenuti "socialmente" importanti e inattaccabili ......
Poi si può parlare all'infinito delle diverse istintività maschili e femminili, dei condizionamenti sociali....ecc.ecc.....ma il risultato è spesso questo.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> E vogliamo parlare  di quelle coppie che si rivolgono l uno all' altra con ..". Papi che dici amdiamo in pizzeria? Certo mami"
> Brividi ....


Mamma mia è una cosa che fa venire i brividi anche a me oltre a farmi saltare i nervi


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....chi richiede questo evidentemente non ha capito niente
> Il problema non è il tacco, la lingerie o il pompino a sorpresa.... è considerare chi ti sta accanto ormai solo come il padre dei tuoi figli in quanto tu (generico) donna hai scelto altri ruoli che vengono ritenuti "socialmente" importanti e inattaccabili ......
> Poi si può parlare all'infinito delle diverse istintività maschili e femminili, dei condizionamenti sociali....ecc.ecc.....ma il risultato è spesso questo.


A volte purtroppo è un discorso che può valere anche per gli uomini


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda che magari molto più banalmente vuol dire non parlare solo del bambino, delle esigenze del bambino, tenendo l'attenzione costantemente concentrata sul bambino, monopolizzando l'attenzione del bambino, volendo gestire completamente il bambino dimenticando che anche il padre il 50% del pacchetto azionario della creatura, potremmo continuare all'infinito. Chi più chi meno le storie sono sempre quelle.


Quotissimo


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> E vogliamo parlare  di quelle coppie che si rivolgono l uno all' altra con ..". Papi che dici amdiamo in pizzeria? Certo mami"
> Brividi ....


Esattamente 


Lorella ha detto:


> No, non mi sento offesa. Semplice constatazione. Posso farti due domande?


Stiamo su un forum. Certo che puoi farmi le domande. Se non sono pericolose per la mia riservatezza rispondo sempre.


Nocciola ha detto:


> Quotissimo


Ciao bella.


----------



## Figlio (19 Maggio 2018)

Ho sentito mio padre, mi ha annunciato che rientreranno a casa domani e  per che lunedì  alle 16:30 abbiamo appuntamento con l'avvocato, ho chiesto il perchè la sua risposta è stata ti spiego quando rientro.


----------



## Figlio (19 Maggio 2018)

Ho riletto alcuni post.
Volevo tranquillizzare Ginevra, non ho ricevuto alcun regalo, non ho fatto nessuna lista nozze e non era nostra intenzione aprirne una. Tutto ciò che a noi serviva in casa lo abbiamo.
I regali per le nozze sarebbero dovuti essere delle donazioni ad un famoso ente benefico che si occupa di bambini.
Da noi è usanza fare i regali 1,2 mesi prima delle nozze.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Maggio 2018)

*...*

Funziona spesso così qui dentro

Quando uno entra nel giro di 72 ore è tutto fatto

Una volta entrò uno che era mezzo finocchio, sposato ma gli garbava uno finocchio intero, che era innamorato di lui.. 

Dopo 72 ore la moglie sapeva tutto, e aveva perfino accolto il ragazzo finocchio intero in casa

Ora vivono tutti felici e contenti

Credo

Questo luogo è magico

PS  il padre che chiama il figlio per dirgli che "hanno" un appuntamento con l'avvocato è mitico 

Tutti tipi un po' particolari in casa vostra,  [MENTION=7511]Figlio[/MENTION] , eh? :mexican:


----------



## Lorella (19 Maggio 2018)

Stiamo su un forum. Certo che puoi farmi le domande. Se non sono pericolose per la mia riservatezza rispondo sempre.

Ok. Prima domanda: nella trasformazione della moglie da pantera a mamma orsa, c'è stato dialogo per farle capire che a te la metamorfosi non andava bene?
Seconda domanda: poichè tu dici che il problema è la scoperta del tradimento, anche se sei molto prudente e fai sempre in modo da non lasciare tracce, nell'ipotesi in cui i tradimenti venissero scoperti, cosa faresti?
Ci sta una terza domanda?......Se per miracolo avvenisse una nuova metamorfosi al contrario, da mamma orsa produttrice di torte a panterona del sesso, torneresti ad esserle fedele?
Buona serata


----------



## Figlio (19 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Funziona spesso così qui dentro
> 
> Quando uno entra nel giro di 72 ore è tutto fatto
> 
> ...


Credo tu abbia tratto delle conclusioni affrettate.
Sei molto sarcastico, alle volte anche troppo fuori luogo.
L'avvocato non è sicuramente per separarsi da mia madre. Ti ricordo che abbiamo una società insieme. La mia paura è che mio padre abbia saputo da mia madre che qualcosa è scappata dalla sua bocca sul nostro lavoro.
Ma è mai possibile che siate così malfidati?


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Credo tu abbia tratto delle conclusioni affrettate.
> Sei molto sarcastico, alle volte anche troppo fuori luogo.
> L'avvocato non è sicuramente per separarsi da mia madre. Ti ricordo che abbiamo una società insieme. La mia paura è che mio padre abbia saputo da mia madre che qualcosa è scappata dalla sua bocca sul nostro lavoro.
> Ma è mai possibile che siate così malfidati?


Sulle corna si passa sul denaro no.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Maggio 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Stiamo su un forum. Certo che puoi farmi le domande. Se non sono pericolose per la mia riservatezza rispondo sempre.
> 
> Ok. Prima domanda: nella trasformazione della moglie da pantera a mamma orsa, c'è stato dialogo per farle capire che a te la metamorfosi non andava bene?


Chiaro. Anche perché come tipo di metamorfosi è piuttosto insidiosa. Cadere in un baratro quando la creatura è appena nata è piuttosto normale, restarci dentro passa da fisiologia a patologia quando qualcuno ti fa notare che la situazione è patologica.


> Seconda domanda: poichè tu dici che il problema è la scoperta del tradimento, anche se sei molto prudente e fai sempre in modo da non lasciare tracce, nell'ipotesi in cui i tradimenti venissero scoperti, cosa faresti?


Farei ESATTAMENTE quello che ha fatto il marito di occhitristi. Se qualche anima pia recupera il thread io adesso sto da cellulare.


> Ci sta una terza domanda?......Se per miracolo avvenisse una nuova metamorfosi al contrario, da mamma orsa produttrice di torte a panterona del sesso, torneresti ad esserle fedele?


Tornerei come prima? Nulla di più facile visto che a scopare in giro ci andavamo insieme 
Resterebbe da capire cosa ne penserebbero le altre femmine mie che non sono più di passaggio.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Maggio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sulle corna si passa sul denaro no.


Il mio preferito! Ma che fine avevi fatto?

Il mio nome è legione, perché siamo in molti.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Credo tu abbia tratto delle conclusioni affrettate.
> Sei molto sarcastico, alle volte anche troppo fuori luogo.
> L'avvocato non è sicuramente per separarsi da mia madre. Ti ricordo che abbiamo una società insieme. La mia paura è che mio padre abbia saputo da mia madre che qualcosa è scappata dalla sua bocca sul nostro lavoro.
> Ma è mai possibile che siate così malfidati?


Alcuni sì, ma non ti preoccupare. Spesso arrivano dei tizi fake a raccontare storie. Tu vai tranquillo imperterrito Se son rose fioriranno

Il mio nome è legione, perché siamo in molti.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> L'avvocato non è sicuramente per separarsi da mia madre. Ti ricordo che abbiamo una società insieme


Ah ma questo è a tuo padre che devi dirlo, mica a me

È lui che ti ha detto "poi ti spiego"

Se già sai che NON E' SiICURAMENTE per questa faccenda di tua madre, perché non lo hai specificato?

Aspetti di replicare a un tordello come me per dirlo? :rotfl:

Essú ... Mica si frigge con l'acqua qua dentro :rotfl:


----------



## Figlio (19 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah ma questo è a tuo padre che devi dirlo, mica a me
> 
> È lui che ti ha detto "poi ti spiego"
> 
> ...


Perchè se l'avvocato servisse per mia madre non avrebbe senso che ci vada anchio, non credi?


----------



## Skorpio (19 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Perchè se l'avvocato servisse per mia madre non avrebbe senso che ci vada anchio, non credi?


Ma è a tuo padre che devi chiedere, mica a me :rotfl: :rotfl:

Vedrai che lui la risposta c'è l'ha.. 

Forse.. :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Figlio (19 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma è a tuo padre che devi chiedere, mica a me :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Vedrai che lui la risposta c'è l'ha..
> 
> Forse.. :rotfl: :rotfl:


Sei una battaglia persa STOP


----------



## Figlio (19 Maggio 2018)

Si può cancella re la discussione?


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Si può cancella re la discussione?


Si proprio na’ chiavica sia come figlio che come “omm” (traduci uomo).


----------



## Figlio (19 Maggio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Si proprio na’ chiavica sia come figlio che come “omm” (traduci uomo).


ok, ma si può cancellare la discussione sig. pulcinella?


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma è a tuo padre che devi chiedere, mica a me :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Vedrai che lui la risposta c'è l'ha..
> 
> Forse.. :rotfl: :rotfl:


Sei un bullo :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> ok, ma si può cancellare la discussione sig. pulcinella?


Troppo filosofo pulcinella non fa per te. Chiudi la discussione e buonanotte a te a mammeta e a’ chill’ scurnacchiat’ e’ patet’.


----------



## Figlio (19 Maggio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Troppo filosofo pulcinella non fa per te. Chiudi la discussione e buonanotte a te a mammeta e a’ chill’ scurnacchiat’ e’ patet’.


Quindi non si può fare, pazienza. 
Almeno ci si può cancellare sign. buffone?


----------



## Outdider (19 Maggio 2018)

Buonasera, minchia ma sempre tutti incazzati state qui.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Quindi non si può fare, pazienza.
> Almeno ci si può cancellare sign. buffone?


Certo, ma perché dovresti?


----------



## perplesso (19 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Si può cancella re la discussione?


le discussioni non si cancellano mai, al più per ragioni di riservatezza si possono oscurare, ma non spariscono mai dal database


----------



## Figlio (19 Maggio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> le discussioni non si cancellano mai, al più per ragioni di riservatezza si possono oscurare, ma non spariscono mai dal database


Ecco si potrebbe fare una cosa così?


----------



## perplesso (19 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Ecco si potrebbe fare una cosa così?


non vedo i motivi, non hai fatto nomi o cognomi o dato altri riferimenti che possano far identificare te ed i tuoi.

se non sei soddisfatto delle risposte che hai ricevuto, puoi semplicemente abbandonare la discussione.


----------



## Figlio (19 Maggio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> non vedo i motivi, non hai fatto nomi o cognomi o dato altri riferimenti che possano far identificare te ed i tuoi.
> 
> se non sei soddisfatto delle risposte che hai ricevuto, puoi semplicemente abbandonare la discussione.


Te lo sto chiedendo io che ho iniziato la conversazione. Ci si può cancellare?


----------



## perplesso (19 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Te lo sto chiedendo io che ho iniziato la conversazione. Ci si può cancellare?


se smetti di connetterti al forum, dopo un pò l'account si disattiva.   ma non è una scelta saggia.

perchè magari può tornarti voglia di rispondere e non potresti più farlo


----------



## Skorpio (19 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sei un bullo :rotfl:


Facevo solo x metterlo a suo agio..


----------



## Figlio (19 Maggio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> se smetti di connetterti al forum, dopo un pò l'account si disattiva.   ma non è una scelta saggia.
> 
> perchè magari può tornarti voglia di rispondere e non potresti più farlo


Non voglio combattere ogni volta con chi mette in discussione se sia vero o meno quello che dici. Alcuni elementi sono anche maleducati nei miei e nei confronti degli altri.


----------



## perplesso (19 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Non voglio combattere ogni volta con chi mette in discussione se sia vero o meno quello che dici. Alcuni elementi sono anche maleducati nei miei e nei confronti degli altri.


basta smettere di rispondere al 3d


----------



## Figlio (19 Maggio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> basta smettere di rispondere al 3d


Dopo quanto si è cancellati?


----------



## perplesso (19 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Dopo quanto si è cancellati?


dopo un po'.   però devi smettere di connetterti


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Non voglio combattere ogni volta con chi mette in discussione se sia vero o meno quello che dici. Alcuni elementi sono anche maleducati nei miei e nei confronti degli altri.


C'è il tasto ignore. Però poi il grosso rischio e sentire soltanto le campane che vuoi sentire. Io lo utilizzo soltanto per Brunetta perché è utile ai fini della discussione come la forchetta nel brodo, ma tu usalo per chi vuoi. Così la tua sensibilità ne viene preservata


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Facevo solo x metterlo a suo agio..


Ma Esci il sabato sera invece di dare la caccia ai fake. Mi ricordi la buonanima di Oscuro e la fissa dello sgamo


----------



## Figlio (19 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> C'è il tasto ignore. Però poi il grosso rischio e sentire soltanto le campane che vuoi sentire. Io lo utilizzo soltanto per Brunetta perché è utile ai fini della discussione come la forchetta nel brodo, ma tu usalo per chi vuoi. Così la tua sensibilità ne viene preservata; )


Dove trovo questa funzione?
Persone come lui non mi fanno stare bene in questo momento. Sono qui per non scoppiare ed invece sta diventando il contrario. Sono stato abbastanza gentile con tutti, molti mi hanno dato contro e va bene. Ma stare a discutere con chi cerca tra le righe uno scivolone a cui appigliarsi non mi sta bene.  Il sarcasmo ci sta ma quando vuol diventare violenza perchè si vuol ritagliare un ruolo non l'accetto.


----------



## perplesso (20 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Dove trovo questa funzione?
> Persone come lui non mi fanno stare bene in questo momento. Sono qui per non scoppiare ed invece sta diventando il contrario. Sono stato abbastanza gentile con tutti, molti mi hanno dato contro e va bene. Ma stare a discutere con chi cerca tra le righe uno scivolone a cui appigliarsi non mi sta bene.  Il sarcasmo ci sta ma quando vuol diventare violenza perchè si vuol ritagliare un ruolo non l'accetto.


le mie impostazioni -----> il mio account ----->  modifica lista ignorati ----> inserisci il nick e salva.


----------



## Figlio (20 Maggio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> le mie impostazioni -----> il mio account ----->  modifica lista ignorati ----> inserisci il nick e salva.


Grazie, molto gentile.


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Dove trovo questa funzione?
> Persone come lui non mi fanno stare bene in questo momento. Sono qui per non scoppiare ed invece sta diventando il contrario. Sono stato abbastanza gentile con tutti, molti mi hanno dato contro e va bene. Ma stare a discutere con chi cerca tra le righe uno scivolone a cui appigliarsi non mi sta bene.  Il sarcasmo ci sta ma quando vuol diventare violenza perchè si vuol ritagliare un ruolo non l'accetto.


Meglio che t’ mbarav’ zappatore u’ zappatore non sa’ scord’ a mamma.


----------



## Figlio (20 Maggio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Meglio che t’ mbarav’ zappatore u’ zappatore non sa’ scord’ a mamma.


Chi ti dice che io abbia scordato la mia.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Chi ti dice che io abbia scordato la mia.


Tradotto?

Il mio nome è legione, perché siamo in molti.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma Esci il sabato sera invece di dare la caccia ai fake.


Avevo prenotato in un locale, ma l'ultimo tavolo libero lo avevi preso te :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (20 Maggio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Meglio che t’ mbarav’ zappatore u’ zappatore non sa’ scord’ a mamma.


Poi mi fai avere l'indirizzo del centro benessere da dove sei appena rientrato?


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Avevo prenotato in un locale, ma l'ultimo tavolo libero lo avevi preso te :carneval:


Non prendo mai tavoli per uno


----------



## Figlio (20 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tradotto?
> 
> Il mio nome è legione, perché siamo in molti.


Che voglio bene a mia madre.


----------



## patroclo (20 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A volte purtroppo è un discorso che può valere anche per gli uomini


....senza dubbio....a parte il fatto che gli uomini non partoriscono ( per il momento)


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....senza dubbio....a parte il fatto che gli uomini non partoriscono ( per il momento)


Ma non trovi insopportabile essere incasellato in uno stereotipo?


Voglio dire che ci sono mille (nel senso di infinite. I gggiovani dicono millemila) situazioni diverse e leggendo qui ne vediamo alcune che non sono mai sovrapponibili.
La generalizzazione è comoda per ragionare, ma non è utile per interpretare la personale realtà.
Soprattutto per quanto riguarda i rapporti, chiamiamoli se vuoi, amorosi è un metodo poco efficace.
Che ne sappiamo veramente di cosa succede nei letti, ma anche nelle cucine degli altri?


----------



## patroclo (20 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non trovi insopportabile essere incasellato in uno stereotipo?
> 
> 
> Voglio dire che ci sono mille (nel senso di infinite. I gggiovani dicono millemila) situazioni diverse e leggendo qui ne vediamo alcune che non sono mai sovrapponibili.
> ...


....al di là che effettivamente non mi piace, ma se rileggi quello che ho scritto alla fine mi riferivo più al risultato, questo sì spesso sovrapponibile in molte situazioni, che alle cause che effettivamente possono essere le più varie. Che poi sono le cause quelle che veramente identificano le persone e le dinamiche.

Non sono esattamente sicuro ancora adesso delle cause originarie che hanno innescato le dinamiche nefaste che mi hanno portato al disamore ....ma diciamo che ho fatto talmente tante ipotesi in cui riconosco, e mi confermano, moltissime situazioni che leggo qui.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....al di là che effettivamente non mi piace, ma se rileggi quello che ho scritto alla fine mi riferivo più al risultato, questo sì spesso sovrapponibile in molte situazioni, che alle cause che effettivamente possono essere le più varie. Che poi sono le cause quelle che veramente identificano le persone e le dinamiche.
> 
> Non sono esattamente sicuro ancora adesso delle cause originarie che hanno innescato le dinamiche nefaste che mi hanno portato al disamore ....ma diciamo che ho fatto talmente tante ipotesi in cui riconosco, e mi confermano, moltissime situazioni che leggo qui.



Una sarà buona.


----------



## patroclo (20 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una sarà buona.



...sicuramente.....per fortuna ormai da tempo è solo una curiosità "accademica"


----------



## oriente70 (20 Maggio 2018)

Figlio vuoi cancellare la discussione per paura che lunedì ci siano altri famigliari che si possano iscrivere ??


----------



## Figlio (20 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Figlio vuoi cancellare la discussione per paura che lunedì ci siano altri famigliari che si possano iscrivere ??


Non capisco dove vuoi arrivare con questa domanda.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Non capisco dove vuoi arrivare con questa domanda.


Non lo so se tu sia un fake o no, ho saltato 30pagine.
Ogni tanto qui arriva un fake che presenta situazioni drammatiche, ma sono solo invenzioni.
Se chi risponde utilizza la vicenda raccontata come un pretesto per ragionare su di sé o sulle questioni di principio, la cosa gli è indifferente. Se chi risponde sente di partecipare a un fatto doloroso e lacerante e poi scopre che era tutta una invenzione si arrabbia. C’è chi si incazza preventivamente e vuole evitare di essere preso in giro.
Benché più aggressivi sono i secondi gli utenti più vicini agli altri utenti.
Abbiamo avuto anche un morto, sepolto e resuscitato. Capisci che ci si possa essere un po’ risentiti.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Maggio 2018)

*...*

Io ho solo fatto notare questa cosa dell'avvocato, che lui si è "premurato" di scrivere che il padre gli ha detto"dobbiamo andare dall'avvocato, poi ti dirò"

Siccome lui dice che SICURAMENTE (parole sue) il dramma per cui avrebbe aperto il 3d (mamma sorpresa con altro uomo) non ha SICURAMENTE nulla a che vedere con questo appuntamento al quale padre e figlio andranno, non capisco perché lo abbia scritto.

Cioè.. posso pure capirlo benissimo, lo capirebbe anche il mio gatto in verità, sennò lo butterei fuori dalla mia casa a calci nelle palle

Però aspetto fiducioso di capire perché lui ci ha voluto premurosamente informare circa il padre, che gli avrebbe detto che devono andare dall'avvocato ma adesso non può spiegare...

Visto come, da parole sue, non ci incastra SICURAMENTE una sega coi casini per cui ha aperto il 3d


----------



## oriente70 (20 Maggio 2018)

Non mi pensare ... Era una battuta ... Ogni tanto ci provo...





Figlio ha detto:


> Non capisco dove vuoi arrivare con questa domanda.


----------



## Figlio (20 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo so se tu sia un fake o no, ho saltato 30pagine.
> Ogni tanto qui arriva un fake che presenta situazioni drammatiche, ma sono solo invenzioni.
> Se chi risponde utilizza la vicenda raccontata come un pretesto per ragionare su di sé o sulle questioni di principio, la cosa gli è indifferente. Se chi risponde sente di partecipare a un fatto doloroso e lacerante e poi scopre che era tutta una invenzione si arrabbia. C’è chi si incazza preventivamente e vuole evitare di essere preso in giro.
> Benché più aggressivi sono i secondi gli utenti più vicini agli altri utenti.
> Abbiamo avuto anche un morto, sepolto e resuscitato. Capisci che ci si possa essere un po’ risentiti.


Ma non è meglio dire le cose senza fare giri di parole?


----------



## Figlio (20 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non mi pensare ... Era una battuta ... Ogni tanto ci provo...


No tranquillo, volevo sapere veramente dove intendevi andare a parare. Dovrei iniziare ad usare le emoticon per far capire il mio stato d'animo.


----------



## oriente70 (20 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> No tranquillo, volevo sapere veramente dove intendevi andare a parare. Dovrei iniziare ad usare le emoticon per far capire il mio stato d'animo.


Immagino ...
Spero vada  tutto bene domani.... Chi sa cosa cacchio ha fatto tua madre "senza volerlo".


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....senza dubbio....a parte il fatto che gli uomini non partoriscono ( per il momento)


In effetti non era collegamento esattamente a questo discorso ma al fatto di smettere di sentirsi femmine e donne di fronte al proprio uomo che mette la famiglia davanti alla coppia


----------



## Figlio (20 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Immagino ...
> Spero vada  tutto bene domani.... Chi sa cosa cacchio ha fatto tua madre "senza volerlo".


La mia paura più grande è quella.


----------



## francoff (20 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> La mia paura più grande è quella.


Penso che abbiano parlato e magari un cambio delle quote della società . Se fosse per le corna tu che ci andresti a fare e se il business fosse in pericolo non avrebbe rimandato a domani per parlartene. Penso e spero per voi .


----------



## Figlio (20 Maggio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Penso che abbiano parlato e magari un cambio delle quote della società . Se fosse per le corna tu che ci andresti a fare e se il business fosse in pericolo non avrebbe rimandato a domani per parlartene. Penso e spero per voi .


Si, mio padre mi ha spiegato, cambio quote e cambio intestazione di alcune proprietà. Immaginavo fosse qualcosa del genere.
Ho chiesto come mai questa decisione e la risposta è stata che era già da qualche tempo che ci pensava.


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda che magari molto più banalmente vuol dire non parlare solo del bambino, delle esigenze del bambino, tenendo l'attenzione costantemente concentrata sul bambino, monopolizzando l'attenzione del bambino, volendo gestire completamente il bambino *dimenticando che anche il padre il 50% del pacchetto azionario della creatura, potremmo continuare all'infinito. Ch*i più chi meno le storie sono sempre quelle.





Skorpio ha detto:


> È un estremo.
> 
> Quello che vedi da fuori si origina sempre da dentro
> 
> ...





ermik ha detto:


> ....chi richiede questo evidentemente non ha capito niente
> Il problema non è il tacco, la lingerie o il pompino a sorpresa.... *è considerare chi ti sta accanto ormai solo come il padre dei tuoi figli in quanto tu (generico) donna hai scelto altri ruoli che vengono ritenuti "socialmente" importanti e inattaccabili ......*
> Poi si può parlare all'infinito delle diverse istintività maschili e femminili, dei condizionamenti sociali....ecc.ecc.....ma il risultato è spesso questo.


Ermik ha centrato proprio il punto.
A un certo punto, in molte coppie con bambini, l'uomo comincia a sentire di non contare più niente.
Non conta più come uomo per la moglie, non conta più di tanto socialmente come padre.
A differenza della madre non vi è bilanciamento nel nuovo ruolo di padre che possa sopperire al cambiamento occorso.
E avere accanto qualcuno che non ti fa più sentire di contare qualcosa è frustrante.


----------



## HP72 (21 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ermik ha centrato proprio il punto.
> A un certo punto, in molte coppie con bambini, l'uomo comincia a sentire di non contare più niente.
> Non conta più come uomo per la moglie, non conta più di tanto socialmente come padre.
> A differenza della madre non vi è bilanciamento nel nuovo ruolo di padre che possa sopperire al cambiamento occorso.
> E avere accanto qualcuno che non ti fa più sentire di contare qualcosa è frustrante.


Noto in questo gruppo che spesso le "responsabilità" delle crisi di coppia vengono attribuite solo ad uno dei membri della coppia, io penso che questa non sia la sia la situazione più comune
Credo che una coppia che non sappia rinnovarsi (io mi metto per primo in questa categoria) subisca un allontanamento progressivo e reciproco
Se la donna diventa solo mamma e l'uomo solo procacciatore di soldi è perchè entrambi si sono scelti quel ruolo in una deriva progressiva
E' vero che ci sono donne che relegano il compagno a ruolo di padre lavoratore dimenticando la complicità che avevano prima dell'arrivo dei figli e magari rimbrottando perchè il loro uomo preferisce il lavoro allo stare a casa
Ma ci sono pure uomini che pensano di esaurire il ruolo di padre portando i figli a fare sport o giocando con loro al parco, dimenticando che la responsabilità e l'onere dell'educazione sono quotidiane e costanti
Insomma si parla di lui o di lei ma poco di coppia ...


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Noto in questo gruppo che spesso l*e "responsabilità" delle crisi di coppia vengono attribuite solo ad uno dei membri della coppia, io penso che questa non sia la sia la situazione più comune*
> Credo che una coppia che non sappia rinnovarsi (io mi metto per primo in questa categoria) subisca un allontanamento progressivo e reciproco
> Se la donna diventa solo mamma e l'uomo solo procacciatore di soldi è perchè entrambi si sono scelti quel ruolo in una deriva progressiva
> E' vero che ci sono donne che relegano il compagno a ruolo di padre lavoratore dimenticando la complicità che avevano prima dell'arrivo dei figli e magari rimbrottando perchè il loro uomo preferisce il lavoro allo stare a casa
> ...


Credo che ognuno porti la propria esperienza individuale e le frustrazioni che ha provato in determinate situazioni.
La castità forzata per esempio è addebitata a uno solo degli elementi della coppia.
Questa può ovviamente avere delle ragioni attribuibili ad entrambi, ma poiché spesso non viene neppure motivata (chi a un certo punto smette di fare sesso considera "normale" la situazione e si "stupisce" delle richieste del partner) chi la subisce non può che attribuirne la totale responsabilità all'altro.
Ognuno di noi cerca nella coppia di sentirsi importante per qualcosa: il sentirsi desiderati dal partner, uomo o donna che si sia, costruisce un legame importante.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ermik ha centrato proprio il punto.
> A un certo punto, in molte coppie con bambini, l'uomo comincia a sentire di non contare più niente.
> Non conta più come uomo per la moglie, non conta più di tanto socialmente come padre.
> A differenza della madre non vi è bilanciamento nel nuovo ruolo di padre che possa sopperire al cambiamento occorso.
> E avere accanto qualcuno che non ti fa più sentire di contare qualcosa è frustrante.


È uno dei casi, mica l'unico.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Noto in questo gruppo che spesso le "responsabilità" delle crisi di coppia vengono attribuite solo ad uno dei membri della coppia, io penso che questa non sia la sia la situazione più comune
> Credo che una coppia che non sappia rinnovarsi (io mi metto per primo in questa categoria) subisca un allontanamento progressivo e reciproco
> Se la donna diventa solo mamma e l'uomo solo procacciatore di soldi è perchè entrambi si sono scelti quel ruolo in una deriva progressiva
> E' vero che ci sono donne che relegano il compagno a ruolo di padre lavoratore dimenticando la complicità che avevano prima dell'arrivo dei figli e magari rimbrottando perchè il loro uomo preferisce il lavoro allo stare a casa
> ...


Non è mai di uno solo, ma di entrambi

A un certo momento qualcuno impone una direzione , spesso rivendicando (ed è qui il nodo) una giustezza di percorso.

L'altro può opporsi o assecondare (sperando in un rientro nei binari)

La corresponsabilità sta nell'assecondare.

È un cedere il timone il mano a uno solo, nei fatti, pur non essendo per nulla convinti del percorso

Dopo qualche km fatto assieme ci si scopre più distanti, assuefatti al nuovo percorso.

L'alternativa è lo scontro.

Ma.. quando si arriva allo scontro il percorso di coppia salta, nei fatti

Perché l'esito sarà che uno si impone e l'altro si accuccia.

O si allontana, emotivamente


----------



## HP72 (21 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non è mai di uno solo, ma di entrambi
> 
> A un certo momento qualcuno impone una direzione , spesso rivendicando (ed è qui il nodo) una giustezza di percorso.
> 
> ...


Tu parli di scontro ma anche il saper superare i contrasti in una coppia è un elemento fondamentale, non necessariamente uno deve assecondare l'altro, non solo perchè esiste la mediazione, ma anche perchè a volte sono proprio le posizioni diverse che valorizzano la coppia (e in questo contesto che dovrebbero emergere le persone oltre ai ruoli)
Io credo anzi che sani confronti anche frequenti siano da preferire a lunghi periodi di placido silenzio, perchè in quel silenzio si legge l'essere assuefatti ed insoddisfatti


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Tu parli di scontro ma anche il saper superare i contrasti in una coppia è un elemento fondamentale, non necessariamente uno deve assecondare l'altro, non solo perchè esiste la mediazione, ma anche perchè a volte sono proprio le posizioni diverse che valorizzano la coppia (e in questo contesto che dovrebbero emergere le persone oltre ai ruoli)
> Io credo anzi che sani confronti anche frequenti siano da preferire a lunghi periodi di placido silenzio, perchè in quel silenzio si legge l'essere assuefatti ed insoddisfatti


Questa è la teoria.
Poi nella pratica questo confronto è stato spesse volte rifiutato.
O non compreso, così che alcune posizioni assunte da un elemento della coppia diventano assolutamente non negoziabili e l'altro si sente svalutato anche nelle richieste e nelle esigenze.
A quel punto ci si sta già allontanando.


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> È uno dei casi, mica l'unico.


Sì.
Per quanto mi riguarda, non è infatti il mio.
Però è abbastanza comune.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Tu parli di scontro ma anche il saper superare i contrasti in una coppia è un elemento fondamentale, non necessariamente uno deve assecondare l'altro, non solo perchè esiste la mediazione, ma anche perchè a volte sono proprio le posizioni diverse che valorizzano la coppia (e in questo contesto che dovrebbero emergere le persone oltre ai ruoli)
> Io credo anzi che sani confronti anche frequenti siano da preferire a lunghi periodi di placido silenzio, perchè in quel silenzio si legge l'essere assuefatti ed insoddisfatti


Esempio di "sano" confronto (vero, reale e visto con i miei occhi)

Rifugio, pista da sci pausa pranzo:

Marito (sciatore ESPERTISSIMO): volevo portare Paolo (figlio di 8 anni - nome di fantasia) a fare con me la pista X oggi

Moglie: dove lo poooorti? Ma te sei tutto matto

Marito: ma guarda che secondo me ce la fa bene, non ha problemi

Moglie (occhi di fuori): ti ho detto di NO!

Fine discorso


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Maggio 2018)

FINALE ALLA ARCI
*Arci: *ho detto di si. Dammi una motivazione valida che non sia il fatto che non ti fidi di tua figla e delle sue capacità e non ce lo porto. Altrimenti vieni pure tu, mica ti escludo.
*Legittima: *ma voi sciate meglio di me
*Arci: *appunto, potresti evitare di proiettare le tue insicurezze del cazzo su mia figlia? Tutti i perdenti che conosco sono figli di genitori chioccia
*Legittima: *andate a fanculo, vengo pure io, per una volta che volevo rilassarmi in spa. Questa me la paghi
*Arci: *in natura amore mio?
*Legittima: *arivaffanculo no. Anzi si. Ti iscrivi con me al laboratorio del salcazzo di ricette macrobiotiche con lo sceffe de sta cippa
*Arci: *vabbè ripensandoci l'erede forse non è ancora pronta.
*Legittima:* Tutti i perdenti che conosco sono figli di genitori che non sanno mantenere la parola data.
*EPILOGO *Lei ride, io rido. tutto sommato il laboratorio era divertente. alla terza lezione sulle proprietà benefiche delle palle di nonno mi ha graziato. Ovviamente la nana sulla pista killer è andata alla grande, visto che ha il baricentro rasoterra.


----------



## patroclo (21 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ermik ha centrato proprio il punto.
> A un certo punto, in molte coppie con bambini, l'uomo comincia a sentire di non contare più niente.
> Non conta più come uomo per la moglie, non conta più di tanto socialmente come padre.
> A differenza della madre non vi è bilanciamento nel nuovo ruolo di padre che possa sopperire al cambiamento occorso.
> E avere accanto qualcuno che non ti fa più sentire di contare qualcosa è frustrante.


....si, c'è anche da dire che l'uomo per motivi diversi delega oppure viene messo nelle condizioni di delegare tutta una serie di competenze genitoriali....solo che poi ci si sveglia deligittimati in toto



HP72 ha detto:


> Noto in questo gruppo che spesso le "responsabilità" delle crisi di coppia vengono attribuite solo ad uno dei membri della coppia, io penso che questa non sia la sia la situazione più comune
> Credo che una coppia che non sappia rinnovarsi (io mi metto per primo in questa categoria) subisca un allontanamento progressivo e reciproco
> Se la donna diventa solo mamma e l'uomo solo procacciatore di soldi è perchè entrambi si sono scelti quel ruolo in una deriva progressiva
> E' vero che ci sono donne che relegano il compagno a ruolo di padre lavoratore dimenticando la complicità che avevano prima dell'arrivo dei figli e magari rimbrottando perchè il loro uomo preferisce il lavoro allo stare a casa
> ...


...giusto, diciamo che però l'evento "traumatico" ( non in senso negativo) del parto e maternità è per sua natura più femminile, il padre alla fine diciamo che mantiene una linea di coerenza ( nel bene e nel male) di comportamento, una donna questa "linea di coerenza" tra il prima e il dopo la cambia anche per fattori esterni alla sua volontà. Che poi esagerino è un altro discorso......
Sia ben chiaro che non parlo di assoluti.... 



Arcistufo ha detto:


> È uno dei casi, mica l'unico.


....beh....ma di questo si parlava......


----------



## Lorella (21 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Chiaro. Anche perché come tipo di metamorfosi è piuttosto insidiosa. Cadere in un baratro quando la creatura è appena nata è piuttosto normale, restarci dentro passa da fisiologia a patologia quando qualcuno ti fa notare che la situazione è patologica.
> 
> Farei ESATTAMENTE quello che ha fatto il marito di occhitristi. Se qualche anima pia recupera il thread io adesso sto da cellulare.
> 
> ...


Grazie. Certo, resta il mistero sull'ultima ipotesi che hai formulato.......


----------



## HP72 (21 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Questa è la teoria.
> Poi nella pratica questo confronto è stato spesse volte rifiutato.
> O non compreso, così che alcune posizioni assunte da un elemento della coppia diventano assolutamente non negoziabili e l'altro si sente svalutato anche nelle richieste e nelle esigenze.
> A quel punto ci si sta già allontanando.


Certo che la mancanza di volontà di dialogo è già un allontanamento ma trovo difficile che questo avvenga per responsabilità di una sola parte, non impossibile per carità ...


----------



## HP72 (21 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Esempio di "sano" confronto (vero, reale e visto con i miei occhi)
> 
> Rifugio, pista da sci pausa pranzo:
> 
> ...


Se in quel momento c'era anche il bambino io avrei accettato il "niet" salvo riparlarne a quattr'occhi a casa, a volte anche accettare supinamente le posizioni che non si condividono diventa un modo facile per evitare la "fatica" del confronto ....


----------



## Skorpio (21 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> FINALE ALLA ARCI
> *Arci: *ho detto di si. Dammi una motivazione valida che non sia il fatto che non ti fidi di tua figla e delle sue capacità e non ce lo porto. Altrimenti vieni pure tu, mica ti escludo.
> *Legittima: *ma voi sciate meglio di me
> *Arci: *appunto, potresti evitare di proiettare le tue insicurezze del cazzo su mia figlia? Tutti i perdenti che conosco sono figli di genitori chioccia
> ...


Capisco.. 

Ma.. se lei era nella "autorità" di dire No!

Vuol dire che ci sono 8 anni addietro che hanno fatto sì che lei potesse dirlo, è il marito stesse in qualche modo zitto

Sono situazioni che se non blocchi dall'inizio, si formano e si incancrenito o

Anche nella comodità del marito, eh?

Perché bloccarle implica pure partecipare.. proporre, impregnarsi

Ed è troppo facile fare il "papà impegnato" sulla pista da sci e mettersi prudentemente da parte in altri ambiti, lasciando spazio.

Se si è arrivati lì non è un caso, secondo me

È che il "trovarsi li" segna la distanza.
A ormai è una distanza acquisita negli anni, non la azzeri con un moccolo è un pugno sul tavolo

Secondo me


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Certo che la mancanza di volontà di dialogo è già un allontanamento* ma trovo difficile che questo avvenga solo per responsabilità di una sola parte*, non impossibile per carità ...


Perché?


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Capisco..
> 
> Ma.. se lei era nella "autorità" di dire No!
> 
> ...


Assolutamente sì.
E' che certi equilibri si formano perché non potrebbe essere altrimenti.
In quell'unione di persone quello doveva essere l'esito per far sì che entrambi riuscissero ancora a stare insieme.
Quando sei a quel punto sei già troppo distante per qualsiasi confronto costruttivo.
Percepisco una mancanza di stima.


----------



## HP72 (21 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Capisco..
> 
> Ma.. se lei era nella "autorità" di dire No!
> 
> ...


Concordo ...


----------



## Skorpio (21 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Se in quel momento c'era anche il bambino io avrei accettato il "niet" salvo riparlarne a quattr'occhi a casa, a volte anche accettare supinamente le posizioni che non si condividono diventa un modo facile per evitare la "fatica" del confronto ....


Non me lo ricordo..

Ma è un "ricordare" una posizione che non è nata ieri

Io quando avevo "disposizione" di sterilizzare acqua biberon etc.. facevo come cazzo mi pareva

Ma facevo

E lo dicevo: con me si beve l'acqua normale, punto

Altro discorso è adeguarsi o scappare (allora fallo tu)


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Se in quel momento c'era anche il bambino io avrei accettato il "niet" salvo riparlarne a quattr'occhi a casa, a volte anche accettare supinamente le posizioni che non si condividono diventa un modo facile per evitare la "fatica" del confronto ....


Declinare a una fase successiva è già porsi nel ruolo di subordinati.
Il confronto deve avvenire subito, a caldo, per conseguire risultati efficaci.
Dopo è inutile. L'altra ha già capito che comunque può imporre la sua volontà.


----------



## HP72 (21 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché?


Perchè tutti, io compreso, tendiamo sempre a giustificare un nostro comportamento come conseguenza di quello altrui, in realtà è difficile stabilire un inizio, una azione primigenia compiuta da uno dei due che abbia portato ad un allontanamento, spesso ci si allontana reciprocamente e lentamente fino a trovarsi a chilometri gli uni dagli altri
Il difficile è accorgerci di questa distanza e cercare di trovare il modo per riavvicinarci ...


----------



## HP72 (21 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Declinare a una fase successiva è già porsi nel ruolo di subordinati.
> Il confronto deve avvenire subito, a caldo, per conseguire risultati efficaci.
> Dopo è inutile. L'altra ha già capito che comunque può imporre la sua volontà.


Ma il confronto successivo avrebbe riguardato anche questo aspetto, ossia il fatto che io "questa volta" non ho messo in discussione il tuo ruolo di madre davanti a nostro figlio, ma questa posizione non mi è piaciuta e non deve ripetersi ...


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Perchè tutti, io compreso, tendiamo sempre a giustificare un nostro comportamento come conseguenza di quello altrui, in realtà è difficile stabilire un inizio, una azione primigenia compiuta da uno dei due che abbia portato ad un allontanamento, spesso ci si allontana reciprocamente e lentamente fino a trovarsi a chilometri gli uni dagli altri
> Il difficile è accorgerci di questa distanza e cercare di trovare il modo per riavvicinarci ...


Così però tutto diventa giustificabile, qualsiasi scelta compia uno è conseguenza di qualcosa d'altro.


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Ma il confronto successivo avrebbe riguardato anche questo aspetto, ossia il fatto che io "questa volta" non ho messo in discussione il tuo ruolo di madre davanti a nostro figlio, ma questa posizione non mi è piaciuta e non deve ripetersi ...


E sei davvero sicuro che non si ripeterà?


----------



## HP72 (21 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Così però tutto diventa giustificabile, qualsiasi scelta compia uno è conseguenza di qualcosa d'altro.


Se per giustificabile intendi che trova motivazione in qualcosa altro direi si, se per giustificabile si intende scusabile o perdonabile anche no
Se io tiro una sberla ad uno che mi insulta posso dire che avevo un motivo per farlo, ma la mia violenza comunque non è giustificata


----------



## HP72 (21 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E sei davvero sicuro che non si ripeterà?


Non so tu, ma io ultimamente di certezze ne ho poche ... 
L'alternativa quale sarebbe?
Lasciare andare e sottostare al dictat? Fare scenata di fronte alla bambina per di più in luogo pubblico?
Anche in questo ultimo caso nessuno mi garantirà che la cosa non si ripeterà.


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Maggio 2018)

Ma alla fine il babbo ha sfanculato la mamma di [MENTION=7511]Figlio[/MENTION]


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Non so tu, ma io ultimamente di certezze ne ho poche ...
> L'alternativa quale sarebbe?
> Lasciare andare e sottostare al dictat? Fare scenata di fronte alla bambina per di più in luogo pubblico?
> Anche in questo ultimo caso nessuno mi garantirà che la cosa non si ripeterà.


L'alternativa sarebbe opporre la propria decisione subito senza arrivare a fare scenate, ma perché questo avvenga bisogna avere conservato una certa forma di autorevolezza.
Di fronte a un No, con molto pacatezza e sicurezza basterebbe un "Ascolta, fidati. Sono assolutamente sicuro che ce la possa fare.". E andare, assumendosi le proprie responsabilità di una decisione presa con consapevolezza delle proprie e altrui capacità.


----------



## oriente70 (21 Maggio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma alla fine il babbo ha sfanculato la mamma di [MENTION=7511]Figlio[/MENTION]


Ancora no


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ancora no


Prima devono mettere al sicuro il malloppo, poi le corna. 
Leggevo che gli hanno prestato gli escavator, lui comunque ha pareggiato dando il “trapanator”


----------



## oriente70 (21 Maggio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Prima devono mettere al sicuro il malloppo, poi le corna.
> Leggevo che gli hanno prestato gli escavator, lui comunque ha pareggiato dando il “trapanator”


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] 
L'amante per riconoscenza ha accontentato la moglie ... Dici poco


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Se per giustificabile intendi che trova motivazione in qualcosa altro direi si, se per giustificabile si intende scusabile o perdonabile anche no
> Se io tiro una sberla ad uno che mi insulta posso dire che avevo un motivo per farlo, ma la mia violenza comunque non è giustificata


Tu però parti dal presupposto che gli individui in una coppia siano in una posizione di parità.
Già il fatto che la donna in una coppia abbia potere sessuale e l'uomo quello economico fa presupporre che non vi sia.
La negazione del sesso da parte della donna è un'applicazione del potere sessuale che ha.
Che sia una risposta o una domanda sostanzialmente però non cambia il risultato.


----------



## HP72 (21 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> L'alternativa sarebbe opporre la propria decisione subito senza arrivare a fare scenate, ma perché questo avvenga bisogna avere conservato una certa forma di autorevolezza.
> Di fronte a un No, con molto pacatezza e sicurezza basterebbe un "Ascolta, fidati. Sono assolutamente sicuro che ce la possa fare.". E andare, assumendosi le proprie responsabilità.


Certo se il no è "trattabile", si ...
 Supponevo si trattasse di una presa di posizione per puntiglio ...


----------



## HP72 (21 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tu però parti dal presupposto che gli individui in una coppia siano in una posizione di parità.
> Già il fatto che la donna in una coppia abbia potere sessuale e l'uomo quello economico fa presupporre che non vi sia.
> La negazione del sesso da parte della donna è un'applicazione del potere sessuale che ha.
> Che sia una risposta o una domanda sostanzialmente però non cambia il risultato.


A parte che ho letto qui dentro anche di posizioni opposte, dove è lui che si nega sessualmente alla moglie, in ogni caso è chiaro che sesso, soldi o i figli non dovrebbero mai essere materia di "ricatto" in una famiglia (è proprio il concetto di ricatto che non ci stà)
Si tratta comunque di un ricatto poco "furbo", se non c'è sesso non c'è coppia, se non c'è coppia io ti saluto e tu perdi il compagno, il genitore e qualsiasi altra cosa io ti possa dare ...
Il problema è che spesso i ricatti tendiamo ad accettarli mettendo in atto a nostra volta dei ricatti, è in quel momento che fra i due sorge la vera disparità di potere, si fa a chi "ha il ricatto più grosso"


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> A parte che ho letto qui dentro anche di posizioni opposte, dove è lui che si nega sessualmente alla moglie, in ogni caso è chiaro che sesso, soldi o i figli non dovrebbero mai essere materia di "ricatto" in una famiglia (è proprio il concetto di ricatto che non ci stà)
> Si tratta comunque di un ricatto poco "furbo", se non c'è sesso non c'è coppia, *se non c'è coppia io ti saluto e tu perdi il compagno, il genitore e qualsiasi altra cosa io ti possa dare ...*
> Il problema è che spesso i ricatti tendiamo ad accettarli mettendo in atto a nostra volta dei ricatti, è in quel momento che fra i due sorge la vera disparità di potere, si fa a chi "ha il ricatto più grosso"


Non accade quasi mai.
Perché non è mai uno solo dei due a perdere.
Chi gioca la carta del rifiuto sessuale sa bene quali potrebbero essere le conseguenze, ma le considera accettabili.
E sa bene con chi sta giocando e quali probabilità ha di vincere.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> A parte che ho letto qui dentro anche di posizioni opposte, dove è lui che si nega sessualmente alla moglie, in ogni caso è chiaro che sesso, soldi o i figli non dovrebbero mai essere materia di "ricatto" in una famiglia (è proprio il concetto di ricatto che non ci stà)
> Si tratta comunque di un ricatto poco "furbo", se non c'è sesso non c'è coppia, se non c'è coppia io ti saluto e tu perdi il compagno, il genitore e qualsiasi altra cosa io ti possa dare ...
> Il problema è che spesso i ricatti tendiamo ad accettarli mettendo in atto a nostra volta dei ricatti, è in quel momento che fra i due sorge la vera disparità di potere, si fa a chi "ha il ricatto più grosso"


Il ricatto secondo me proviene da un uso sbagliato di un potere

Io ho parlato del potere altrove, è inevitabile farci i conti

Anche su cose banalissime entra in gioco il potere
Solo che parlare di potere fa paura, ma c'è

Se bisogna andare a Roma in auto, anche x ferie, mia moglie NON guida fino a Roma (esempio banale)

Ergo.. io ho il potere legato al viaggio in auto

Se non guido io il viaggio in auto salta

È su cazzatine tipo questa che si giocano spesso partite subdole


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> *A parte che ho letto qui dentro anche di posizioni opposte, dove è lui che si nega sessualmente alla moglie, in ogni caso è* chiaro che sesso, soldi o i figli non dovrebbero mai essere materia di "ricatto" in una famiglia (è proprio il concetto di ricatto che non ci stà)


Ma qui non c'è un ricatto, c'è l'esercizio di un potere.
Io posso decidere di non avere più rapporti sessuali con mia moglie e lei non ha alcun diritto di pretenderli.
Lei può morirmi dietro mentre io mi nego, ma se continua a stare con me, a farmi compagnia per quella parte che io considero interessante e a contribuire alla gestione familiare come genitore, dove è il problema per me?
C'è rischio mi tradisca?
Ancora meglio, se questo fa sì che nulla abbia da imputare a me: col tradimento sessuale io ho la garanzia ulteriore che non se ne andrà.
Il potere serve a selezionare le parti utili dell'individuo, senza sprecare risorse.
il ricatto invece sarebbe presente se un partner facesse sesso ponendo condizioni e avanzando richieste.
Qui non ce n'è traccia, non c'è alcuna mediazione.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Capisco..
> 
> Ma.. se lei era nella "autorità" di dire No!
> 
> ...


Non sono d'accordo sai? Dividerci le sfere di competenza è un ottimo modo per efficientare. A meno che tu non sia una coppia di falsi invalidi che non lavorano non puoi discutere appresso ad ogni scelta che influenza il pargolo. Una sintesi dialettica la puoi trovare sulle scelte importanti ma altrimenti diventano quelle scenette a braccio di ferro da frustrati del cazzo che ho visto milioni di volte. Che nemmeno parli più da ragazzino ma stai Semplicemente cercando di esercitare un potere su basi sbagliate. Se vado in barca da quando avevo 4 anni e mezzo e tu ci sei salito l'altro ieri in mezzo al mare si fa quello che dico io, ma non è dittatura. È che a casa mia il più esperto comanda


----------



## HP72 (21 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non accade quasi mai.
> Perché non è mai uno solo dei due a perdere.
> Chi gioca la carta del rifiuto sessuale sa bene quali potrebbero essere le conseguenze, ma le considera accettabili.
> E sa bene con chi sta giocando e quali probabilità ha di vincere.


E' questo il punto, la sicurezza di sapere chi si ha davanti
Pensiamo che le persone che abbiamo di fronte oggi siano le stesse che abbiamo sposato tanti anni fa; che il sesso sia oggi una priorità non vuol dire che lo sarà allo stesso modo anche domani ad esempio
Chi gioca la carta del rifiuto sessuale potrebbe trovarsi a veder giocata la carta della separazione ... a lei/lui decidere se l'altro bleffa o meno ...


----------



## HP72 (21 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il ricatto secondo me proviene da un uso sbagliato di un potere
> 
> Io ho parlato del potere altrove, è inevitabile farci i conti
> 
> ...


Il potere in se è una cosa positiva, dipende da come lo si usa, su questo concordo ...


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> E' questo il punto, la sicurezza di sapere chi si ha davanti
> Pensiamo che le persone che abbiamo di fronte oggi siano le stesse che abbiamo sposato tanti anni fa; che il sesso sia oggi una priorità non vuol dire che lo sarà allo stesso modo anche domani ad esempio
> Chi gioca la carta del rifiuto sessuale potrebbe trovarsi a veder giocata la carta della separazione ... a lei/lui decidere se l'altro bleffa o meno ...


A 30. A 50 con figli meglio farsi l'amante che separarsi: le possibilità che hai di scegliere un'alternativa di vita avente le caratteristiche che ti prefiggi nel frattempo si sono ridotte sostanzialmente.
E più avanza l'età più si riducono..


----------



## Skorpio (21 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo sai? Dividerci le sfere di competenza è un ottimo modo per efficientare. A meno che tu non sia una coppia di falsi invalidi che non lavorano non puoi discutere appresso ad ogni scelta che influenza il pargolo. Una sintesi dialettica la puoi trovare sulle scelte importanti ma altrimenti diventano quelle scenette a braccio di ferro da frustrati del cazzo che ho visto milioni di volte. Che nemmeno parli più da ragazzino ma stai Semplicemente cercando di esercitare un potere su basi sbagliate. Se vado in barca da quando avevo 4 anni e mezzo e tu ci sei salito l'altro ieri in mezzo al mare si fa quello che dico io, ma non è dittatura. È che a casa mia il più esperto comanda


Sono d'accordo, ma.. "l'interesse" secondo me è estraneo alla competenza

O c'è o non c'è

Sarebbe lo stesso che in ufficio tu dividi la competenza Delle cause dando a uno le cause di natura "contrattualistica internazionale"

E poi a fine anno scopri che questo tale a cui hai delegato ha fatto arrosti a non finire sugli incoterms

Se sei interessato segui.

Un figlio non può essere una "competenza" da assegnare a uno come si assegna la competenza di seguire beghe di condominio, secondo me

Cioè.. può pure esserlo, intendiamoci

Dipende dall'interesse, sempre dall'interesse

Mia moglie manco sa se con la luce siamo con Enel o con Eni .. e NON vuole saperne nulla

Però quando cambio contratto io non le devo nulla, ne le dico nulla, tanto per dirne una


----------



## HP72 (21 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma qui non c'è un ricatto, c'è l'esercizio di un potere.
> Io posso decidere di non avere più rapporti sessuali con mia moglie e lei non ha alcun diritto di pretenderli.
> Lei può morirmi dietro mentre io mi nego, ma se continua a stare con me, a farmi compagnia per quella parte che io considero interessante e a contribuire alla gestione familiare come genitore, dove è il problema per me?
> C'è rischio mi tradisca?
> ...


Forse non ho ben capito cosa intendi... 

Se tu decidi di non fare sesso con tua moglie lo fai per un motivo preciso, non perchè oggi sulla ruota di Napoli è uscito un numero pari 

Tu dai per scontato che in questo modo avresti da lei solo quello che ti interessa, ma questo vuol dire pensare alle persone come delle macchine, dai un certo input, ottieni una certa risposta
Se lei ti tradisce per mancanza di rapporti potrebbe pure innamorarsi dell'altro e portarti via casa e figli, oppure potrebbe passare direttamente alla separazione senza nemmeno tradirti
E' questa certezza di sapere già tutto che ci frega e che, talvolta, tiene legati anche noi a certi comportamenti che non ci piacciono ma non riusciamo a cambiare.


----------



## HP72 (21 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> A 30. A 50 con figli meglio farsi l'amante che separarsi: le possibilità che hai di scegliere un'alternativa di vita avente le caratteristiche che ti prefiggi nel frattempo si sono ridotte sostanzialmente.
> E più avanza l'età più si riducono..


Sul farsi l'amante ammetto che il pensiero mi ha sfiorato .. ma poi non mi sentirei più io e quindi per ora pensiero accantonato (frase fatta ma di tradimenti ne ho abbastanza e tradire me stesso ... grazie no ...)
Poi dipende anche da cosa ti prefiggi per il tuo futuro.
Io di sposarmi di nuovo anche no, altri figli nemmeno, casa nuova? Ho già lavorato abbastanza per quella che abbiamo e che poi si godranno i miei figli ...
Ma a 50 anni si possono fare ancora molte cose, viaggiare, fare sport, dedicarsi a quegli interessi che prima si dovevano trascurare, ma soprattutto incontrare persone nuove, persone con le quali i rapporti non saranno incentrati sulla bugia e sul sotterfugio come per chi tradisce, ma persone da frequentare liberamente, persone che ci meritiamo e non persone che ci "dobbiamo accollare"
Tutto questo non lo si fa certo con lo spirito da adolescenti imbecilli, ma con quel bagaglio di esperienze che ci siamo portati dietro  ...


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Forse non ho ben capito cosa intendi...
> 
> Se tu decidi di non fare sesso con tua moglie lo fai per un motivo preciso, non perchè oggi sulla ruota di Napoli è uscito un numero pari
> 
> ...


Il bisogno di certezze non deve negare l'esistenza del rischio accettabile.
Se io decido di non fare sesso è perché non ho più interesse a farlo con quella persona lì.
La motivazione solitamente è che io non sono più attratto sessualmente, ma questo non esclude che la compagnia di quella persona mi sia per 1000 altri motivi necessaria o che comunque sia oltremodo piacevole.
So che smettendo di fare sesso le cose possono cambiare, ma se dopo un periodo relativamente lungo noto che sostanzialmente quello che mi interessa ancora non ha subito contraccolpi, posso ritenere che neppure lì subirà in futuro.
Chi tradisce può anche innamorarsi di un'altra persona, ma il rischio di essere abbandonati per l'amante tutto sommato non è così alto. In ogni caso, basta mettere i bastoni nelle ruote a sufficienza per evitare relazioni pericolose: una volta le donne avevano la garanzia del bordello per le "necessità maschili", oggi possono sperare nella solita amante sposata, anch'ella insoddisfatta e tutto sommato alla ricerca solo di un rapporto integrativo. 
Rischi così tutto sommato non destano troppe preoccupazioni per il mutamento dello status quo.


----------



## HP72 (21 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il bisogno di certezze non deve negare l'esistenza del rischio accettabile.
> Se io decido di non fare sesso è perché non ho più interesse a farlo con quella persona lì.
> La motivazione solitamente è che io non sono più attratto sessualmente, ma questo non esclude che la compagnia di quella persona mi sia per 1000 altri motivi necessaria o che comunque sia oltremodo piacevole.
> So che smettendo di fare sesso le cose possono cambiare, ma se dopo un periodo relativamente lungo noto che sostanzialmente quello che mi interessa ancora non ha subito contraccolpi, posso ritenere che neppure lì subirà in futuro.
> ...


Credo poco che esistano rapporti di coppia dove se scompare il desiderio sessuale rimangano inalterati gli altri sentimenti
Inoltre penso (sempre secondo me, s'intende) che spesso noi confondiamo la necessità con la comodità, se io e mia moglie non avessimo più rapporti sessuali e la nostra relazione si fondasse solo su una sorta di "amicizia" di comodo, anche se gradevole, varrebbe sinceramente la pena  una separazione che a questo punto sarebbe solo un ufficializzare la fine del rapporto, potremmo continuare a frequentarci come genitori e come amici se proprio ci teniamo
Non concordo sul fatto che se per molto tempo le cose sono filate lisce in assenza di rapporti questo significhi che potranno continuare così a lungo, di nuovo non ci rendiamo conto che i cambiamenti ci sono e ci saranno sempre e che nessuno oggi è quel che era ieri


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Credo poco che esistano rapporti di coppia dove se scompare il desiderio sessuale rimangano inalterati gli altri sentimenti
> Inoltre penso (sempre secondo me, s'intende) che spesso noi confondiamo la necessità con la comodità, *se io e mia moglie non avessimo più rapporti sessuali e la nostra relazione si fondasse solo su una sorta di "amicizia" di comodo, anche se gradevole, varrebbe sinceramente la pena  una separazione che a questo punto sarebbe solo un ufficializzare la fine del rapporto, potremmo continuare a frequentarci come genitori e come amici se proprio ci teniamo*
> Non concordo sul fatto che se per molto tempo le cose sono filate lisce in assenza di rapporti questo significhi che potranno continuare così a lungo, di nuovo non ci rendiamo conto che i cambiamenti ci sono e ci saranno sempre e che nessuno oggi è quel che era ieri


"Se", giustamente.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La motivazione solitamente è che io non sono più attratto sessualmente.


Io non so....

Cosa è l'attrazione sessuale?

Perché una persona non mi attrae più sessualmente?

Io non so (mi ripeto) se questo venire meno dell'attrazione sia un qualcosa di sfuggente, e quanto

Ci sarà pure chi non è più attratto perché l'altro è cambiato fisicamente, mica che no

Ma secondo me i motivi sono infiniti

E vanno a investire sfere variegate

Vorrei aprire un 3d al proposito

Perché la cosa si liquida troppo facilmente

"Non mi attrae più" punto

Secondo me non è cosi


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, ma.. "l'interesse" secondo me è estraneo alla competenza
> 
> O c'è o non c'è
> 
> ...


L'esempio che fai non è calzante. Oltretutto suddividere gli ambiti mica vuol dire fregarsene. Tua moglie ha scelto di non verificare le bollette ma ne paga comunque metà?


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Credo poco che esistano rapporti di coppia dove se scompare il desiderio sessuale rimangano inalterati gli altri sentimenti


Vero. Scoparsi la stessa donna dopo 30 anni e praticamente un incesto


----------



## Skorpio (21 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> L'esempio che fai non è calzante. Oltretutto suddividere gli ambiti mica vuol dire fregarsene. Tua moglie ha scelto di non verificare le bollette ma ne paga comunque metà?


Certo.

E giustamente come dici è il "fregarsene" che fa la differenza, e non tanto la suddivisione materiale di un qualcosa che va fatto


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2018)

Questo lungo O.T. è illuminante. 
I figli sono la possibilità di essere una proiezione di sé, non casualmente credo gli esempi sono stati su attività sportive e sulle performance degli eredi di cui ci si può far lustro.
L’invito della madre di osservare gradualità (un figlio ha una vita davanti per fare tutte le piste nere che vorrà, se vorrà) viene interpretato come una prova di forza tra genitori, che l’uomo può vincere (se è un gran figo vincente) o perdere (se è uno sfigato che si fa comandare dalla moglie) gli interessi, i bisogni, le insicurezze, le goffaggini di un bambino non hanno sfiorato nessuno.
Nessuno ha considerato la possibilità che non si trattasse di una madre chioccia, ma di una donna prudente, consapevole dei limiti del figli.
Perché non è stata considerata? Perché non uscite dallo schema.
E tutto questo mescolato con il rifiuto del sesso.
Chissà che ci azzecca?! 

Illuminante.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo lungo O.T. è illuminante.
> I figli sono la possibilità di essere una proiezione di sé, non casualmente credo gli esempi sono stati su attività sportive e sulle performance degli eredi di cui ci si può far lustro.
> L’invito della madre di osservare gradualità (un figlio ha una vita davanti per fare tutte le piste nere che vorrà, se vorrà) viene interpretato come una prova di forza tra genitori, che l’uomo può vincere (se è un gran figo vincente) o perdere (se è uno sfigato che si fa comandare dalla moglie) gli interessi, i bisogni, le insicurezze, le goffaggini di un bambino non hanno sfiorato nessuno.
> Nessuno ha considerato la possibilità che non si trattasse di una madre chioccia, ma di una donna prudente, consapevole dei limiti del figli.
> ...


Non era una pista nera


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo lungo O.T. è illuminante.
> I figli sono la possibilità di essere una proiezione di sé, non casualmente credo gli esempi sono stati su attività sportive e sulle performance degli eredi di cui ci si può far lustro.
> L’invito della madre di osservare gradualità (un figlio ha una vita davanti per fare tutte le piste nere che vorrà, se vorrà) viene interpretato come una prova di forza tra genitori, che l’uomo può vincere (se è un gran figo vincente) o perdere (se è uno sfigato che si fa comandare dalla moglie) gli interessi, i bisogni, le insicurezze, le goffaggini di un bambino non hanno sfiorato nessuno.
> Nessuno ha considerato la possibilità che non si trattasse di una madre chioccia, ma di una donna prudente, consapevole dei limiti del figli.
> ...





Skorpio ha detto:


> Non era una pista nera


Questi due post mostrano esattamente perché due soggetti in una coppia pur tentando un confronto non riescono a comprendersi.
E come il dialogo sia inutile quando la stima necessaria per avvicinarsi all'altro sesso nella coppia e comprenderne le istanze sia venuta meno, per qualsiasi ragione.
Ed è quello che accade in tutte le coppie in crisi che non riescono a trovare piu' una sintonia, ma si arroccano sulle rispettive posizioni (quel 'no' narrato da Skorpio).
Si parla, si espone il problema e invece di essere ascoltati si viene giudicati. Come uomo, come donna, come padre, come madre. Non come individuo unico, come soggetto pensante.
E man mano questo giudizio, che spesso nasce da un'interpretazione sbagliata delle parole dell'altro (la pista nera di questo esempio) diventa un muro che si fa sempre più fatica a valicare.
Col tempo, quando si realizza di non venire compresi ma giudicati, ci si allontana dall'altro.
Io credo che il dialogo in molte coppie divenga alla fine impossibile quando la stima non esiste più. 
Il problema, spesso, è che per molte persone di qualunque genere la stima si ottiene solo quando vi è corrispondenza di idee e identità e viene a mancare quando vi sono troppe differenze.
Queste differenze ovviamente emergono con la conoscenza e quindi col tempo, ma anche in situazioni di aumentata responsabilità, come può 
essere diventare genitori.
Bisogna sempre fare uno sforzo per dare valore all'altro.
Una parte di questo valore è dato anche dalla fiducia nelle capacità dell'altro.
Che sia il figlio o il genitore.


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non so....
> 
> Cosa è l'attrazione sessuale?
> 
> ...


La mancanza di attrazione è solo l'effetto.
Sono le motivazioni a essere diverse.
Quando sono stato tradito io ero ancora attratto da mia moglie e lo sono stato anche tempo dopo dopo la scoperta.
È stata lei a allontanarsi dal sesso in generale.
Ora anche l'attrazione mia sta venendo meno: credo che a furia di reprimerla non mi sento più a mio agio.
Ne ho discusso ovviamente con lei, ma lei non avverte il problema. Pace dei sensi.
In generale quello che mi fa più soffrire è la perdita progressiva del mio valore come uomo per lei e in generale, non avendo avuto altre relazioni.
Una prima depressione dell'autostima l'ho avuta col tradimento, la seconda col rifiuto.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Questi due post mostrano esattamente perché due soggetti in una coppia pur tentando un confronto non riescono a comprendersi.
> E come il dialogo sia inutile quando la stima necessaria per avvicinarsi all'altro sesso nella coppia e comprenderne le istanze sia venuta meno, per qualsiasi ragione.
> Ed è quello che accade in tutte le coppie in crisi che non riescono a trovare piu' una sintonia, ma si arroccano sulle rispettive posizioni (quel 'no' narrato da Skorpio).
> Si parla, si espone il problema e invece di essere ascoltati si viene giudicati. Come uomo, come donna, come padre, come madre. Non come individuo unico, come soggetto pensante.
> ...


Il colore della pista è irrilevante.
Per quanto capisco di sci io :rotfl:
La questione era un’altra ed era proprio una questione di uso del figlio a scopo proiettivo.
Siete voi che siete andati avanti pagine creando la contrapposizione e dando di default un giudizio negativo della posizione della madre.
Per forza non ci si capisce! Se si vuole vedere solo sempre secondo lo schema del gioco di potere.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il colore della pista è irrilevante.
> Per quanto capisco di sci io :rotfl:
> La questione era un’altra ed era proprio una questione di uso del figlio a scopo proiettivo.
> Siete voi che siete andati avanti pagine creando la contrapposizione e dando di default un giudizio negativo della posizione della madre.
> Per forza non ci si capisce! Se si vuole vedere solo sempre secondo lo schema del gioco di potere.


Veramente il colore della pista determina la difficoltà della stessa, a livello di parametro oggettivo

A questo parametro oggettivo se ne aggiunge un soggettivo, e cioè la capacità di valutare in base alla propria esperienza tecnica

Nella fattispecie la madre valutava in base alle proprie paturnie, che nulla hanno a che vedere con lo sci (sciava pure male) e il padre (tutt'altro che un irresponsabile) in base alla sua conoscenza, ed esperienza

È lo stesso discorso dell'esempio dell'acqua

Quando mio figlio era piccolo bisognava comprare l'acqua S Anna (me lo ricordo ancora) perché c'era il bollino del bambino sopra 

Quando era con me beveva l'acqua normale, però è ancora vivo

Prendere o lasciare, se tocca a me, a me va bene, ma si fa come dico io.


Quando si parlava con coppie amiche con mamme fissate su queste biscarate, io dicevo al marito dell'altra coppia: "ma perché .. se te non bevevi la S.Anna da piccino pensi davero che eri qui a discorrere al tavolino?

Queste x me sono stronzate megagalattiche

Per me

Ergo: quando toccasse a me io ho fatto sempre come mi pareva

Se ti lasci investire da un turbinio di una mamma integralista, rimbiscarisci in 6 mesi

E dopo c'è poco da stupirsi se perdi la testa dietro alla prima sciabigotta che ti fa un sorrisino


----------



## Mat78 (22 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il colore della pista è irrilevante.
> Per quanto capisco di sci io :rotfl:
> La questione era un’altra ed era proprio una questione di uso del figlio a scopo proiettivo.
> Siete voi che siete andati avanti pagine creando la contrapposizione e dando di default un giudizio negativo della posizione della madre.
> Per forza non ci si capisce! Se si vuole vedere solo sempre secondo lo schema del gioco di potere.


Niente da fare non riesci a comprendere il vero punto. La questione non è solo nei figli, ma in ogni gestione dell'aspetto famigliare e di coppia dove spesso l'uomo viene rilegato a mera figura di presenza ( spesso ingombrante )che deve solo portare lo stipendio a casa a fine mese. Negare tutto questo è abastanza sconcertante ed i risultati si stanno vedendo.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Esempio di "sano" confronto (vero, reale e visto con i miei occhi)
> 
> Rifugio, pista da sci pausa pranzo:
> 
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Il colore della pista è irrilevante.
> Per quanto capisco di sci io :rotfl:
> La questione era un’altra ed era proprio *una questione di uso del figlio a scopo proiettivo*.
> Siete voi che siete andati avanti pagine creando la contrapposizione e dando di default un giudizio negativo della posizione della madre.
> Per forza non ci si capisce! Se si vuole vedere solo sempre secondo lo schema del gioco di potere.


L'argomento non era questo, quanto la difficoltà, o l'impossibilità di dialogare, che esiste in alcune coppie.
Tra adulti, un No non motivato come nell'esempio portato da Skorpio è indicativo per me di sfiducia e probabilmente anche di disistima di un elemento della coppia nei confronti dell'altro.
Che sia motivato o meno non ci è dato saperlo, ma è sicuramente un problema e una condizione che non fa bene al rapporto di coppia, che probabilmente quando arriva a quel punto è già compromesso.
Anche in un rapporto di coppia compromesso però non bisogna mai perdere di vista il proprio ruolo parentale, che deve continuare a  funzionare cercando un equilibrio che permetta un confronto produttivo per entrambi i genitori.
A me non è mai capitato, dialogando con mia moglie su argomenti inerenti nostra figlia, di vedermi opporre un "no" come quello dell'esempio di Skorpio. Sia mia moglie che io ci confrontiamo e arriviamo insieme a una decisione sulla quale entrambi siamo d'accordo. 
Non è da fighi quindi tentare di ristabilire un equilibrio di fronte a un "no" perentorio, ma una necessità per evitare un disequilibrio e una disarmonia delle figure parentali così palese. Entrambe le figure devono avere il loro ruolo definito che deve godere della medesima stima e fiducia da parte del figlio: ma se già una figura parentale getta un'ombra sull'altra figura il figlio apprenderà che, in questo caso, del padre non c'è da fidarsi. E questo è devastante, più di qualsiasi rischio che il bambino possa correre andando a sciare.
Sulla questione sesso: si è partiti da lì, dal solito dialogo che si consiglia alle coppie che vivono in un regime di castità problematica.
Dialogo che però anche in questi casi mostra i limiti e fallisce di fronte alle decisioni assolutamente non trattabili di un solo elemento della coppia.
Quando arrivati a frequenze ridicole dell'attività sessuale (una volta ogni mese o ogni due, tre mesi) si tenta di parlarne e dall'altra parte si ottengono risposte che non prevedono alcun tipo di volontà di ricercare una soluzione, il dialogo è sterile. E quando più avanti nel tempo si tenta ancora di comprendere dialetticamente cosa sta accadendo, e ci si vede opporre frasi come "ma tu pensi solo a quella cosa lì?" o "Ma sei un/a maniaco/a", ci s deve rendere conto che non vi sono soluzioni possibili da trovare col dialogo. 
E che occorre pensare a sé, di cui l'altro non ha più alcuna intenzione di prendersi cura.


----------



## HP72 (22 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La mancanza di attrazione è solo l'effetto.
> Sono le motivazioni a essere diverse.
> Quando sono stato tradito io ero ancora attratto da mia moglie e lo sono stato anche tempo dopo dopo la scoperta.
> È stata lei a allontanarsi dal sesso in generale.
> ...


Scusa se mi intrometto ma tua moglie, al di là di non avvertire il problema "per se stessa", ti ha detto qualcosa in merito a come lo senti tu invece il problema?
Anche alla luce del tradimento che c'è stato ...


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Scusa se mi intrometto ma tua moglie, al di là di non avvertire il problema "per se stessa", ti ha detto qualcosa in merito a come lo senti tu invece il problema?
> Anche alla luce del tradimento che c'è stato ...


Sono stato io a dirglielo.


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Una prima depressione dell'autostima l'ho avuta col tradimento, la seconda col rifiuto.


Sono nella stessa situazione e non so cos'è peggio, se il tradimento o il rifiuto


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quando arrivati a frequenze ridicole dell'attività sessuale (una volta ogni mese o ogni due, tre mesi) si tenta di parlarne e dall'altra parte si ottengono risposte che non prevedono alcun tipo di volontà di ricercare una soluzione, il dialogo è sterile. E quando più avanti nel tempo si tenta ancora di comprendere dialetticamente cosa sta accadendo, e ci si vede opporre frasi come "ma tu pensi solo a quella cosa lì?" o "Ma sei un/a maniaco/a", ci s deve rendere conto che non vi sono soluzioni possibili da trovare col dialogo.
> E che occorre pensare a sé, di cui l'altro non ha più alcuna intenzione di prendersi cura.


STANDING OVATION.


----------



## patroclo (22 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> .........................
> Quando arrivati a frequenze ridicole dell'attività sessuale (una volta ogni mese o ogni due, tre mesi) si tenta di parlarne e dall'altra parte si ottengono risposte che non prevedono alcun tipo di volontà di ricercare una soluzione, il dialogo è sterile. E quando più avanti nel tempo si tenta ancora di comprendere dialetticamente cosa sta accadendo, e ci si vede opporre frasi come "ma tu pensi solo a quella cosa lì?" o "Ma sei un/a maniaco/a", ci s deve rendere conto che non vi sono soluzioni possibili da trovare col dialogo.
> E che occorre pensare a sé, di cui l'altro non ha più alcuna intenzione di prendersi cura.


.....è il percorso che ho fatto io e sai com'è finita......
A posteriori penso che se ad un certo punto le avessi detto esplicitamente "guarda che mi sento libero di guardarmi in giro" magari lei si sarebbe data una svegliata e avrebbe provato a fare qualcosa quando magari c'era ancora una speranza di recupero....
Quando ci ha provato era decisamente troppo tardi.........


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Veramente il colore della pista determina la difficoltà della stessa, a livello di parametro oggettivo
> 
> A questo parametro oggettivo se ne aggiunge un soggettivo, e cioè la capacità di valutare in base alla propria esperienza tecnica
> 
> ...


Rileggiti: giochi di potere, su bischerate poi, detto da te.
Hai anche dato della cretina a quella che hai sposato tu.
Il colore della pista è irrilevante perché non ci doveva andare la madre (naturalmente anche in questo ridicolizzata perché non a livello di COMPETERE col marito) ma il bambino. Il dubbio che il bambino potesse avere timori e impacci non ti ha sfiorato, perché il figlio deve essere motivo di orgoglio.


----------



## patroclo (22 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rileggiti: giochi di potere, su bischerate poi, detto da te.
> Hai anche dato della cretina a quella che hai sposato tu.
> Il colore della pista è irrilevante perché non ci doveva andare la madre (naturalmente anche in questo ridicolizzata perché non a livello di COMPETERE col marito) ma il bambino. Il dubbio che il bambino potesse avere timori e impacci non ti ha sfiorato, perché il figlio deve essere motivo di orgoglio.


.....si, le mamme sanno sempre cos'è il meglio per i pargoli


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Niente da fare non riesci a comprendere il vero punto. La questione non è solo nei figli, ma in ogni gestione dell'aspetto famigliare e di coppia dove spesso l'uomo viene rilegato a mera figura di presenza ( spesso ingombrante )che deve solo portare lo stipendio a casa a fine mese. Negare tutto questo è abastanza sconcertante ed i risultati si stanno vedendo.


Lo vedi?
Anche tu analizzi attraverso uno schema di potere.
Intendiamoci io non dico che a volte sia così.
Dico che impostare una relazione cercando di stabilire dove sta il potere è sbagliato.

Tra l’altro è evidente che il potere è di chi ha il potere economico. Non per nulla da sempre si è creata una divisione dei compiti in famiglia secondo la quale l’uomo detiene il potere economico e alla donna è lasciata la gestione della casa, nei limiti che il detentore del potere economico le concede.
Pure oggi, con le differenze di retribuzione tra uomini e donne, si ripropone l’asimmetria economica o anche creando le condizioni perché la donna lavori part-time o abbia comunque un lavoro sottopagato. 

La vostra discussione dimostra che davvero voi (=coloro che hanno scritto queste pagine) volete o vorreste essere quello che ha l’ultima parola in famiglia per maggiore competenza (le scelte della madre sono determinate dal fatto che è sciocca o timorosa o incapace) e se questo non avviene il rapporto viene giudicato vessatorio per l’uomo.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rileggiti: giochi di potere, su bischerate poi, detto da te.
> Hai anche dato della cretina a quella che hai sposato tu.
> Il colore della pista è irrilevante perché non ci doveva andare la madre (naturalmente anche in questo ridicolizzata perché non a livello di COMPETERE col marito) ma il bambino. Il dubbio che il bambino potesse avere timori e impacci non ti ha sfiorato, perché il figlio deve essere motivo di orgoglio.


Perché gli avrei dato della cretina?

Lei dava importanza a cose che io consideravo stronzate.

IO le consideravo stronzate, per cui con me non le applicavo

Lasciando liberissima lei di applicarle quando aveva il governo

Quello che con me non ha mai funzionato è impormi come "giusto" un modo che per me non lo è, è quando sono io a "fare" faccio di testa mia con i "miei parametri"


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> L'argomento non era questo, quanto la difficoltà, o l'impossibilità di dialogare, che esiste in alcune coppie.
> Tra adulti, un No non motivato come nell'esempio portato da Skorpio è indicativo per me di sfiducia e probabilmente anche di disistima di un elemento della coppia nei confronti dell'altro.
> Che sia motivato o meno non ci è dato saperlo, ma è sicuramente un problema e una condizione che non fa bene al rapporto di coppia, che probabilmente quando arriva a quel punto è già compromesso.
> Anche in un rapporto di coppia compromesso però non bisogna mai perdere di vista il proprio ruolo parentale, che deve continuare a  funzionare cercando un equilibrio che permetta un confronto produttivo per entrambi i genitori.
> ...


Disistima di lei che non ritiene il bambino non ancora in grado in grado di affrontare una pista da sci? È la disistima di lui che lonattribuisce alla incapacità di lei sia di sciare sia di (soprattutto eh ) la estrema capacità tecnica di lui che in forza della quale sarà in grado di far fare quello che lui ha deciso che vuole fare e può fare il figlio. 

Comunque sappi che se l'atteggiamento è di gioco di potere io non te la darei neanche se piangessi in cinese perché vivrei come una prova di potere anche il rapporto più dolce che puoi immaginare.
Fa ridere che pensiate di poter separare il letto da ciò che si crea fuori.
Poi avete anche il coraggio di parlare di potere sessuale della donna sull’uomo. Trasformare l’attrazione in potere è il vostro problema.
Date via un po’ di potere, rivedete le relazioni sfrondate dal braccio di ferro e magari troverete una diversa armonia.


----------



## Mat78 (22 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo vedi?
> Anche tu analizzi attraverso uno schema di potere.
> Intendiamoci io non dico che a volte sia così.
> Dico che impostare una relazione cercando di stabilire dove sta il potere è sbagliato.
> ...


Ti stai facendo il solito film in testa ogni volta che si toccano certi argomenti. Qui si parla di condivisione di comprensione reciproca all'interno di una coppia nella gestione di ogni aspetto familiare. Nessuno ha parlato di potere o altro. Si discute sul fatto che purtroppo e spesso è un discorso a senso unico dove la donna non ha voglia di ascoltare o ragionare. Non è  un discorso sessista sia chiaro ma semplice visione oggettiva di quello che sempre più spesso accade. Ripeto è come molti mi accusano di essere un disco rotto, non lamentatevi se la situazione odierna è quella che è. Oggi ed io per primo è difficile che un uomo si costruisca una nuova famiglia, lo vedo io con la mia compagna, lo vedo nei discorsi delle amiche che si lamentano di non trovare un uomo che abbia voglia di condividere la vita insieme e lo sento dai discorsi dei miei amici. Oggi un uomo per evitare tutti questi casini e problemi preferisce stare da solo sopratutto se alle spalle ha avuto un matrimonio. Dovreste farvi due domande e darvi delle risposte.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rileggiti: giochi di potere, su bischerate poi, detto da te.
> Hai anche dato della cretina a quella che hai sposato tu.
> Il colore della pista è irrilevante perché non ci doveva andare la madre (naturalmente anche in questo ridicolizzata perché non a livello di COMPETERE col marito) ma il bambino. Il dubbio che il bambino potesse avere timori e impacci non ti ha sfiorato, perché il figlio deve essere motivo di orgoglio.


Ma il figlio ci voleva andare mica veniva trascinato. 
Non concordo su quello che hai scritto


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> .....si, le mamme sanno sempre cos'è il meglio per i pargoli


Sempre no. Ma magari qualche volta.
Ma io non stavo parlando di chi aveva ragione, non mi interessa il gioco, ma proprio della narrazione delle dinamiche delle relazioni famigliari come gioco di potere tra i due, da cui le reali esigenze del bambino vengono escluse, perché il focus è messo sul potere tra i due.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2018)

Mia figlia è tornata da uno spettacolo circense affascinata dalle acrobazie con i nastri.
Le piacerebbe impararle, ma ha detto che teme di non essere in grado.
Io le ho risposto che è con lo studio e l'applicazione che potrà valutare la sua capacità nel misurarsi con questa disciplina e che comunque è già molto brava negli esercizi di ginnastica artistica, che richiedono altrettanto impegno e fatica.
Se una persona non prova non può sapere se è capace di fare una cosa o meno e la paura non può essere di ostacolo.
Ma prima di prendere una decisione in merito, mi sono riservato di discuterne con la "mamma".
Così ho parlato con mia moglie, che dal punto di vista atletico ha più conoscenza di me. Lei mi ha fatto un altro discorso, che riassumo a grandi linee: secondo lei è più importante che nostra figlia continui con ginnastica artistica, in quanto quel tipo di corso e quella conoscenza delle attività circensi sarebbero di utilità più per uno sbocco professionale, che non vede  per vari motivi. Etc Etc, insomma, mi ha spiegato e motivato la sua posizione.
E' una risposta che trovo corretta e che mi ha fatto riflettere. Alla fine la decisione sarà frutto di una concertazione a tre, in cui ognuno avrà pari diritto di parola, portando la sua visione e la sua esperienza, senza opposizioni inutili.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma il figlio ci voleva andare mica veniva trascinato.
> Non concordo su quello che hai scritto


Ma se non è una pista che ha provato che ne sa il bambino? Il bambino si fida del padre superman.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché gli avrei dato della cretina?
> 
> *Lei dava importanza a cose che io consideravo stronzate.
> *
> ...


Noooo non la definisco cretina nooooo


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mia figlia è tornata da uno spettacolo circense affascinata dalle acrobazie con i nastri.
> Le piacerebbe impararle, ma ha detto che teme di non essere in grado.
> Io le ho risposto che è con lo studio e l'applicazione che potrà valutare la sua capacità nel misurarsi con questa disciplina e che comunque è già molto brava negli esercizi di ginnastica artistica, che richiedono altrettanto impegno e fatica.
> Se una persona non prova non può sapere se è capace di fare una cosa o meno e la paura non può essere di ostacolo.
> ...


Evviva!
Ogni tanto a qualcuno non interessa il braccio di ferro.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Disistima di lei che non ritiene il bambino non ancora in grado in grado di affrontare una pista da sci?*



A 8 anni??????


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se non è una pista che ha provato che ne sa il bambino? Il bambino si fida del padre superman.


Se non prova non lo sa. Ma se ha voglia di provare perché impedirglielo
Un conto è decidere che deve farla senza che a lui interessi provare un conto è che lui abbia voglia di farlo e impedirglielo per nostre paure 
Mio figlio ha voluto lanciarsi con il paracadute. Non è che io non avessi mille dubbi e perplessità ma lui voleva farlo. Non poteva sapere se una volta il alto avrebbe avuto il coraggio di buttarsi o se gli sarebbe venuto un infarto in volo o si fosse schiantato. Voleva farlo. Il mio dovere era accettarmi che lo facesse nel modo più sicuro possibile di sicuro non era quello di riversare la mia paura o timore su di lui.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Noooo non la definisco cretina nooooo


No secondo me 
Semllicemente un punto di vista diverso
Io vedo fare cose a delle mamme che a me non sarebbero mai venute in mente. Non penso mica che siano cretkne. Semplicemente non faccio come loro
Anche con mio marito in alcune cose eravamo in disaccordo. Non ho mai pensato che fosse cretino ma io mi comportavo diversamente


----------



## oriente70 (22 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> .....è il percorso che ho fatto io e sai com'è finita......
> A posteriori penso che se ad un certo punto le avessi detto esplicitamente "guarda che mi sento libero di guardarmi in giro" magari lei si sarebbe data una svegliata e avrebbe provato a fare qualcosa quando magari c'era ancora una speranza di recupero....
> Quando ci ha provato era decisamente troppo tardi.........


Parlare chiaro serve.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Disistima di lei che non ritiene il bambino non ancora in grado in grado di affrontare una pista da sci? È la disistima di lui che lonattribuisce alla incapacità di lei sia di sciare sia di (soprattutto eh ) la estrema capacità tecnica di lui che in forza della quale sarà in grado di far fare quello che lui ha deciso che vuole fare e può fare il figlio.
> 
> Comunque sappi *che se l'atteggiamento è di gioco di potere io non te la darei neanche se piangessi in cinese perché vivrei come una prova di potere anche il rapporto più dolce che puoi immaginare.*
> Fa ridere che pensiate di poter separare il letto da ciò che si crea fuori.
> ...


Brunetta, parli per pregiudizi senza conoscenza dei fatti. E questo è un tuo limite che noto spesso, come se la realtà fosse costituito solo da una visione e non da una complessità eterogenea.
In casa mia chi da sempre ha più potere, caratteriale, in quanto poco accomodante su molti aspetti e esigente su altri che riguardano la sua persona, è mia moglie, tanto che fino al tradimento era arrivata a gestire lei anche i soldi che guadagnavo io, riservandomi una mancetta di 50 euro a settimana. Altro che potere economico...
E fare l'amore non è un premio o un modo per gestire gli equilibri di un rapporto di coppia, ma un piacere che deve valere per entrambi. Quando viene meno non c'è un ricatto come evidenzi tu, ma la mancanza di un'attrazione verso l'altro che può avere varie ragioni.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se non è una pista che ha provato che ne sa il bambino? *Il bambino si fida del padre* superman.


Ed è giusto che sia così.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Evviva!
> Ogni tanto a qualcuno non interessa il braccio di ferro.


Ma perché mia moglie ed io parliamo.
Se mia moglie mi avesse detto "No" e basta, non sarebbe stata la stessa cosa.
Ma non sarebbe neppure stata mia moglie.
I suo no riguardano altro, ma sono una sua forma di protezione e di limite che si è data e di cui è consapevole.


----------



## patroclo (22 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sempre no. Ma magari qualche volta.
> Ma io non stavo parlando di chi aveva ragione, non mi interessa il gioco, ma proprio della narrazione delle dinamiche delle relazioni famigliari come gioco di potere tra i due, da cui le reali esigenze del bambino vengono escluse, perché il focus è messo sul potere tra i due.


Ho sempre idealizzato le dinamiche di coppia come uno scambio paritetico in termini di gestione.
Quindi  nessun potere esercitato ma riconoscimento di ruoli in base alle  caratteristiche dei singoli, senza dimenticare che necessariamente i  ruoli s'intrecciano, si scambiano, si collabora.....
Poi non so se sono riuscito effettivamente a comportarmi sempre così.

Mi ricordo che Moni Ovaida nei suoi spettacoli raccontava spesso storielle con protagoniste mamme Yddish e mamme italiane dove era una gara a quale delle due sapeva sapeva qual'era il meglio per il proprio bambino .... per me la realtà alla fine dei conti non è molto distante, naturalmente senza generalizzare, ma se un argomento diventa parte di una barzelletta un fondamento c'è


----------



## insane (22 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> tanto che fino al tradimento era arrivata a gestire lei anche i soldi che guadagnavo io, riservandomi una mancetta di 50 euro a settimana. Altro che potere economico...




Ma sul serio? Scusa danny ma letta cosi' tua moglie mi pare veramente una dittatrice affamata di potere e desiderosa di continue conferme che e' lei quella che comanda


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Ma sul serio? Scusa danny ma letta cosi' tua moglie mi pare veramente una dittatrice affamata di potere e desiderosa di continue conferme che e' lei quella che comanda


Ha necessità di controllo per motivi di ansia.
Comunque sono tante le coppie in cui una persona gestisce il conto assegnando un tot all'altra.
Anche mia madre lo fa, dando una mancetta al marito, e altre sue amiche.
A me la cosa infastidiva, anche se le motivazioni iniziali erano economiche e comprensibili in quel periodo.
Ovviamente ora sono ritornato a avere il mio conto, scelto nella banca che ho voluto io e non accetto da parte di lei obiezioni su cosa faccio dei miei soldi, esattamente come io non controllo i suoi.


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ha necessità di controllo per motivi di ansia.
> Comunque sono tante le coppie in cui una persona gestisce il conto assegnando un tot all'altra.
> Anche mia madre lo fa, dando una mancetta al marito, e altre sue amiche.
> A me la cosa infastidiva, anche se le motivazioni iniziali erano economiche e comprensibili in quel periodo.
> Ovviamente ora sono ritornato a avere il mio conto, scelto nella banca che ho voluto io e non accetto da parte di lei obiezioni su cosa faccio dei miei soldi, esattamente come io non controllo i suoi.


Con la mia ex moglie successe qualcosa di simile.
Voleva che i proventi derivanti dall'affitto di una casa di mia proprietà fossero versati su di un conto in comune.
Mia madre, che pure la adorava e che è tutto fuorchè un impicciona, mi disse :"perchè, il suo stipendio lo versa su un conto in comune ?"


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Con la mia ex moglie successe qualcosa di simile.
> Voleva che i proventi derivanti dall'affitto di una casa di mia proprietà fossero versati su di un conto in comune.
> Mia madre, che pure la adorava e che è tutto fuorchè un impicciona, mi disse :"perchè, il suo stipendio lo versa su un conto in comune ?"


Io ho notato che è normalmente accettato e spesso anche caldeggiato che l'uomo metta più soldi nella gestione familiare comune rispetto alla donna. Il tuo caso rientra in questa casistica.


----------



## Mat78 (22 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ha necessità di controllo per motivi di ansia.
> Comunque sono tante le coppie in cui una persona gestisce il conto assegnando un tot all'altra.
> Anche mia madre lo fa, dando una mancetta al marito, e altre sue amiche.
> A me la cosa infastidiva, anche se le motivazioni iniziali erano economiche e comprensibili in quel periodo.
> Ovviamente ora sono ritornato a avere il mio conto, scelto nella banca che ho voluto io e non accetto da parte di lei obiezioni su cosa faccio dei miei soldi, esattamente come io non controllo i suoi.


Praticamente siete separati in casa. Sesso zero e conti separati senza condivisione dell'economia famigliare. Per fortuna che da quanto dici almeno ti rende partecipe sulle scelte di vostra figlia.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Praticamente siete separati in casa. Sesso zero e conti separati senza condivisione dell'economia famigliare. Per fortuna che da quanto dici almeno ti rende partecipe sulle scelte di vostra figlia.


No.
Abbiamo vincoli e legami nei confronti l'uno dell'altra e passiamo tutto il tempo libero o quasi insieme, tra l'altro.
E un conto in comune, oltre ai nostri due conti personali.


----------



## insane (22 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ha necessità di controllo per motivi di ansia.
> Comunque sono tante le coppie in cui una persona gestisce il conto assegnando un tot all'altra.
> Anche mia madre lo fa, dando una mancetta al marito, e altre sue amiche.
> A me la cosa infastidiva, anche se le motivazioni iniziali erano economiche e comprensibili in quel periodo.
> Ovviamente ora sono ritornato a avere il mio conto, scelto nella banca che ho voluto io e non accetto da parte di lei obiezioni su cosa faccio dei miei soldi, esattamente come io non controllo i suoi.


:up: Questo e' un comportamento sano!


----------



## Mat78 (22 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> Abbiamo vincoli e legami nei confronti l'uno dell'altra e passiamo tutto il tempo insieme.
> E un conto in comune, oltre ai nostri due conti personali.


Non so Danny, più ti leggo e più penso che stai trascinando il vostro matrimonio. Cerchi conferme qui dentro che avallino la tua tesi. Io vedo la vita di coppia in modo diverso, non dico che il mio modello sia quello corretto.


----------



## Mariben (22 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Praticamente siete separati in casa. Sesso zero e *conti separati senza condivisione dell'economia famigliare.* Per fortuna che da quanto dici almeno ti rende partecipe sulle scelte di vostra figlia.



ma che  ??? avere conti separati non significa non condividere l'economia famigliare ma semplicemente, e giustamente, una  volta assolti , gestire autonomamente i propri risparmi. Se io guadagno di più e voglio investire i miei soldi o regalare al mio compagno, a mio figlio o alla famiglia.. che ne so una vacanza extra  ne ho tutti i diritti e ci mancherebbe !!!


----------



## Mat78 (22 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> ma che  ??? avere conti separati non significa non condividere l'economia famigliare ma semplicemente, e giustamente, una  volta assolti , gestire autonomamente i propri risparmi. Se io guadagno di più e voglio investire i miei soldi o regalare al mio compagno, a mio figlio o alla famiglia.. che ne so una vacanza extra  ne ho tutti i diritti e ci mancherebbe !!!


Puoi fare tutto questo avendo un unico conto . Avendo il conto corrente insieme vuol dire condividere al 100% tutto ed in una famiglia io penso che sia importante. Avere conti separati lo vedo come se si volesse dire "ho il diritto di farmi i cazzi miei con i miei soldi" io penso che i soldi, quando si crea un qualcosa insieme, non siano miei o tuoi ma nostri. Hai soldi da investire? Si parla insieme e si prende insieme la decisione, anche per un viaggio. Lo so sono anche in questo caso all'antica. Spero d'aver spiegato in maniera corretta il mio punto di vista.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non so Danny, più ti leggo e più penso che stai trascinando il vostro matrimonio. *Cerchi conferme qui dentro che avallino la tua tes*i. Io vedo la vita di coppia in modo diverso, non dico che il mio modello sia quello corretto.


No, questo è quello che vedi tu leggendomi, ma riguarda te.
Non ho bisogno di conferme.
Mi piace confrontarmi liberamente per ragionare sui rapporti umani e di coppia. 
E' una mia esigenza di sempre.


----------



## Mariben (22 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Puoi fare tutto questo avendo un unico conto . Avendo il conto corrente insieme vuol dire condividere al 100% tutto ed in una famiglia io penso che sia importante. Avere conti separati lo vedo come se si volesse dire "ho il diritto di farmi i cazzi miei con i miei soldi" *io penso che i soldi, quando si crea un qualcosa insieme, non siano miei o tuoi ma nostri*. Hai soldi da investire? Si parla insieme e si prende insieme la decisione, anche per un viaggio. Lo so sono anche in questo caso all'antica. Spero d'aver spiegato in maniera corretta il mio punto di vista.



Hai una visione molto romantica della questione , per esperienza diretta ti assicuro che si può condividere, discutere chiedere consigli  ma  a ognuno il suo.
Persino i miei  ( 80  anni ) avevano conti separati e per fortuna; quando è morto mio padre il cc è stato bloccato per mesi , se non avesse avuto un suo cc  mia madre manco la spesa poteva fare.


----------



## Mat78 (22 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Hai una visione molto romantica della questione , per esperienza diretta ti assicuro che si può condividere, discutere chiedere consigli  ma  a ognuno il suo.
> Persino i miei  ( 80  anni ) avevano conti separati e per fortuna; quando è morto mio padre il cc è stato bloccato per mesi , se non avesse avuto un suo cc  mia madre manco la spesa poteva fare.


Avendo conti separati era normale che lo bloccassero sopratutto se tua madre non aveva la firma sul conto. Sarà anche romantico ma io e la mia ex condividevano tutto con un unico conto e funzionava alla grande. Era un modo anche per fidarsi della persona che hai accanto. Fiducia al 100%.


----------



## insane (22 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Puoi fare tutto questo avendo un unico conto . Avendo il conto corrente insieme vuol dire condividere al 100% tutto ed in una famiglia io penso che sia importante. Avere conti separati lo vedo come se si volesse dire "ho il diritto di farmi i cazzi miei con i miei soldi" io penso che i soldi, quando si crea un qualcosa insieme, non siano miei o tuoi ma nostri. Hai soldi da investire? Si parla insieme e si prende insieme la decisione, anche per un viaggio. Lo so sono anche in questo caso all'antica. Spero d'aver spiegato in maniera corretta il mio punto di vista.


Cosi' oltre che cornuto rischi di ritrovarti anche povero.. no, guarda, un minimo di autotutela ci vuole, stiamo parlando di cose pratiche. 

In base al proprio stipendio si versa un tot al mese in un conto comune che va a coprire tutte le spese, appunto, in comune (casa, bollette ecc). Col conto personale poi fai quello che vuoi, compreso offrire la cena e fare regali (cosa che io almeno ho sempre fatto), o comprarti la moto o la barca o quello che ti pare, idem il tuo partner.


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Puoi fare tutto questo avendo un unico conto . Avendo il conto corrente insieme vuol dire condividere al 100% tutto ed in una famiglia io penso che sia importante. Avere conti separati lo vedo come se si volesse dire "ho il diritto di farmi i cazzi miei con i miei soldi" io penso che i soldi, quando si crea un qualcosa insieme, non siano miei o tuoi ma nostri. Hai soldi da investire? Si parla insieme e si prende insieme la decisione, anche per un viaggio. Lo so sono anche in questo caso all'antica. Spero d'aver spiegato in maniera corretta il mio punto di vista.


S’aparan’ il culo.


----------



## insane (22 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Fiducia al 100%.





Mat78 ha detto:


> funzionava alla grande





Mat78 ha detto:


> la mia *ex*


Non e' finita poi tanto bene pero'..


----------



## Mat78 (22 Maggio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Cosi' oltre che cornuto rischi di ritrovarti anche povero.. no, guarda, un minimo di autotutela ci vuole, stiamo parlando di cose pratiche.
> 
> In base al proprio stipendio si versa un tot al mese in un conto comune che va a coprire tutte le spese, appunto, in comune (casa, bollette ecc). Col conto personale poi fai quello che vuoi, compreso offrire la cena e fare regali (cosa che io almeno ho sempre fatto), o comprarti la moto o la barca o quello che ti pare, idem il tuo partner.


Ti do ragione, con il seno del poi comunque l'avrei fatto anche io, ma all'epoca la pensavo così è la penso tuttora in questo modo. Oggi mi comporto totalmente in maniera diversa. Con la mia compagna non voglio nemmeno a darci a convivere.  Non condivido nemmeno casa mia. Ovviamente lei fa storie. O le sta bene o arrivederci e grazie. Quello che ho scritto può sembrare una contraddizione ma non lo è. Non è più tempo di condivisioni e costruzioni sopratutto quando ti rendi conto che le idee che io reputo sbagliate che si leggono qui dentro, sono ampiamente condivise dalla vita comune.


----------



## Mat78 (22 Maggio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Non e' finita poi tanto bene pero'..


Lo so ma ho la coscenza pulita


----------



## Mat78 (22 Maggio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> S’aparan’ il culo.


Mi sei mancato Blaise


----------



## insane (22 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ti do ragione, con il seno del poi comunque l'avrei fatto anche io, ma all'epoca la pensavo così è la penso tuttora in questo modo. Oggi mi comporto totalmente in maniera diversa.


Un consiglio, cerca di mediare questi tuoi conflitti interiori. La vita e' breve, non val la pena rovinarsela. 

Se stai bene con la tua compagna portala a casa con te e goditela.. magari pero' aprite un conto comune per le spese casalinghe


----------



## Mat78 (22 Maggio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Un consiglio, cerca di mediare questi tuoi conflitti interiori. La vita e' breve, non val la pena rovinarsela.
> 
> Se stai bene con la tua compagna portala a casa con te e goditela.. magari pero' aprite un conto comune per le spese casalinghe


Corretto quello che mi hai consigliato, ma preferisco fare il "fidanzatino" me la godo e non ho rotture di palle che porta una convivenza che tutti noi conosciamo benissimo . Non nego la possibilità di cambiare idea tra una 30 di anni


----------



## Mariben (22 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Brunetta, parli per pregiudizi senza conoscenza dei fatti. E questo è un tuo limite che noto spesso, come se la realtà fosse costituito solo da una visione e non da una complessità eterogenea.
> In casa mia chi da sempre ha più potere, caratteriale, in quanto poco accomodante su molti aspetti e esigente su altri che riguardano la sua persona, è mia moglie, tanto che fino al tradimento era arrivata a gestire lei anche i soldi che guadagnavo io, riservandomi una mancetta di 50 euro a settimana. Altro che potere economico...
> E fare l'amore non è un premio o un modo per gestire gli equilibri di un rapporto di coppia, ma un piacere che deve valere per entrambi. Quando viene meno non c'è un ricatto come evidenzi tu, ma la mancanza di un'attrazione verso l'altro che può avere varie ragioni.





Mat78 ha detto:


> Ti do ragione, con il seno del poi comunque l'avrei fatto anche io, ma all'epoca la pensavo così è la penso tuttora in questo modo. Oggi mi comporto totalmente in maniera diversa. Con la mia compagna non voglio nemmeno a darci a convivere.  Non condivido nemmeno casa mia. Ovviamente lei fa storie. O le sta bene o arrivederci e grazie. Quello che ho scritto può sembrare una contraddizione ma non lo è. Non è più tempo di condivisioni e costruzioni sopratutto quando ti rendi conto che le idee che io reputo sbagliate che si leggono qui dentro, sono ampiamente condivise dalla vita comune.


Non comprendo... La condivisione , casa soldi più in generale la vita era cosa buona e giusta con la tua ex ma la nuova compagna non ne è degna? Sembra quasi che tu punisca lei per il tradimento della tua ex.se hai una visione cosi romantica e totalizzante del rapporto di coppia perché con lei no?

Non tutti rapporti nascono vergini ( primo  amore , primo matrimonio ecc)  mi pare saggio e pure rispettoso  che ognuno mantenga la propria indipendenza economica seppur supportato dal membro più " facoltoso "
Per esempio
Il mio compagno guadagna tot
Io guadagno quasi il doppio
Lui , per scelta non per obbligo, devolve meta dello stipendio alla ex moglie con il quale lei paga : mutuo della casa dove vive lei, rata dell' auto che USA lei.rata del materasso dove dorme lei 
Vive a casa mia contribuisce in base alle sue possibilità al menage ma va da se che se vogliamo farci una vacanza , per esempio,la quota piu sostanziosa spetta a me.
Immagini che significherebbe condividere tutto? In pratica dovrei mantenere a metà la sua ex moglie . stesso discorso per le difficoltà in cui si è trovato di recente mio figlio...


----------



## Mat78 (22 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non comprendo... La condivisione , casa soldi più in generale la vita era cosa buona e giusta con la tua ex ma la nuova compagna non ne è degna? Sembra quasi che tu punisca lei per il tradimento della tua ex.se hai una visione cosi romantica e totalizzante del rapporto di coppia perché con lei no?
> 
> Non tutti rapporti nascono vergini ( primo  amore , primo matrimonio ecc)  mi pare saggio e pure rispettoso  che ognuno mantenga la propria indipendenza economica seppur supportato dal membro più " facoltoso "
> Per esempio
> ...


No non le faccio pagare nulla alla mia compagna. Semplicemente non voglio prenderla nuovamente nel culo. Si non mi fido di nessuno. Ovviamente lei sa tutto questo. Sono i tempi moderni che hanno portato a questo è credimi che non sono l'unico a pensarla così. La mia idea totalizzante e romantica ( grazie per questa definizione  ) l'ho attuata portandomi dove sono. La mia ex ora si sta mangiando le mani. Ripeto, non è più il momento di condivisione e costruzione e non vale solo per me.


----------



## insane (22 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> No non le faccio pagare nulla alla mia compagna. Semplicemente non voglio prenderla nuovamente nel culo. Si non mi fido di nessuno. Ovviamente lei sa tutto questo. Sono i tempi moderni che hanno portato a questo è credimi che non sono l'unico a pensarla così. La mia idea totalizzante e romantica ( grazie per questa definizione  ) l'ho attuata portandomi dove sono. La mia ex ora si sta mangiando le mani. Ripeto, non è più il momento di condivisione e costruzione e non vale solo per me.


Guarda che poi diventi acido


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se non prova non lo sa. Ma se ha voglia di provare perché impedirglielo
> Un conto è decidere che deve farla senza che a lui interessi provare un conto è che lui abbia voglia di farlo e impedirglielo per nostre paure
> Mio figlio ha voluto lanciarsi con il paracadute. Non è che io non avessi mille dubbi e perplessità ma lui voleva farlo. Non poteva sapere se una volta il alto avrebbe avuto il coraggio di buttarsi o se gli sarebbe venuto un infarto in volo o si fosse schiantato. Voleva farlo. Il mio dovere era accettarmi che lo facesse nel modo più sicuro possibile di sicuro non era quello di riversare la mia paura o timore su di lui.


Non aveva 8 anni.
Ad altra età le valutazioni sono sue.
A 8 sono dei genitori.
Stabilire che la valutazione della mamma è sbagliata è un modo per arrogarsi il potere è interpretare le differenze di opinioni sul piano del potere tra adulti.
Il punto che sto cercando di far notare è questo.


----------



## Mat78 (22 Maggio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Guarda che poi diventi acido


Sul rapporto di coppia, lo sono già diventato  penso solo a me.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Brunetta, parli per pregiudizi senza conoscenza dei fatti. E questo è un tuo limite che noto spesso, come se la realtà fosse costituito solo da una visione e non da una complessità eterogenea.
> In casa mia chi da sempre ha più potere, caratteriale, in quanto poco accomodante su molti aspetti e esigente su altri che riguardano la sua persona, è mia moglie, tanto che fino al tradimento era arrivata a gestire lei anche i soldi che guadagnavo io, riservandomi una mancetta di 50 euro a settimana. Altro che potere economico...
> E fare l'amore non è un premio o un modo per gestire gli equilibri di un rapporto di coppia, ma un piacere che deve valere per entrambi. Quando viene meno non c'è un ricatto come evidenzi tu, ma la mancanza di un'attrazione verso l'altro che può avere varie ragioni.


Perché c’è una questione di potere, determinata dal fatto che tu hai un buon stipendio e lei no.
In questo gioco non conta se sei tu o lei soccombente (cioè a te interessa ) ma il problema è il gioco.
Come si dice...non importa se tu sei leone o gazzella devi correre... se siete nella savana potete scambiarvi ruoli, ma restare nella savana.
Come impara Joshua in War games l’unico modo di vincere è non giocare.
Continuo a dirlo e continuo a ricevere come risposta una all’interno della logica del gioco.


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non comprendo... La condivisione , casa soldi più in generale la vita era cosa buona e giusta con la tua ex ma la nuova compagna non ne è degna? Sembra quasi che tu punisca lei per il tradimento della tua ex.se hai una visione cosi romantica e totalizzante del rapporto di coppia perché con lei no?
> 
> Non tutti rapporti nascono vergini ( primo  amore , primo matrimonio ecc)  mi pare saggio e pure rispettoso  che ognuno mantenga la propria indipendenza economica seppur supportato dal membro più " facoltoso "
> Per esempio
> ...


Se non arriva a fine mese, prestagli i soldi e fagli firmare le cambiali, aparati il culetto non si sa mai.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Ho sempre idealizzato le dinamiche di coppia come uno scambio paritetico in termini di gestione.
> Quindi  nessun potere esercitato ma riconoscimento di ruoli in base alle  caratteristiche dei singoli, senza dimenticare che necessariamente i  ruoli s'intrecciano, si scambiano, si collabora.....
> Poi non so se sono riuscito effettivamente a comportarmi sempre così.
> 
> Mi ricordo che Moni Ovaida nei suoi spettacoli raccontava spesso storielle con protagoniste mamme Yddish e mamme italiane dove era una gara a quale delle due sapeva sapeva qual'era il meglio per il proprio bambino .... per me la realtà alla fine dei conti non è molto distante, naturalmente senza generalizzare, ma se un argomento diventa parte di una barzelletta un fondamento c'è


Ma quello stereotipo è un problema per il figlio, non per il padre. Non a caso in quelle narrazioni si parla di FIGLIO e non di figlia. E pensare che sia sempre e solo una realtà delle relazioni e non un vissuto del figlio è altrimenti materia di riflessione. 
Rispetto alla figlia ci sono altre narrazioni tipiche come la strega e la principessa. Ma anche queste sono narrazioni delle figlie.


----------



## Figlio (22 Maggio 2018)

Per chi fosse interessato.
Dall'avvocato è stato fatto tutto, "malloppo", come lo ha definito qualcuno, al sicuro.
Mio padre è sofferente ma non lo fa vedere, cerca di rassicurarmi che è tutto apposto. Mia madre dovrà lottare, con l'aiuto di tutti noi, contro la depressione.


----------



## insane (22 Maggio 2018)

.


----------



## oriente70 (22 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Per chi fosse interessato.
> Dall'avvocato è stato fatto tutto, "malloppo", come lo ha definito qualcuno, al sicuro.
> Mio padre è sofferente ma non lo fa vedere, cerca di rassicurarmi che è tutto apposto. Mia madre dovrà lottare, con l'aiuto di tutti noi, contro la depressione.



E chi aiuta tuo padre ?


----------



## Mariben (22 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> No non le faccio pagare nulla alla mia compagna. Semplicemente non voglio prenderla nuovamente nel culo. Si non mi fido di nessuno. Ovviamente lei sa tutto questo. Sono i tempi moderni che hanno portato a questo è credimi che non sono l'unico a pensarla così. La mia idea totalizzante e romantica ( grazie per questa definizione  ) l'ho attuata portandomi dove sono. La mia ex ora si sta mangiando le mani. Ripeto, non è più il momento di condivisione e costruzione e non vale solo per me.


Sono scelte per carità ma  se non ti fidi piu nessuno, forse ti pari il culo da delusioni e tradimenti ma ti precludi tanto altro.
Non ho mai compreso , ma è un limite mio, la sfiducia totale nei confronti di una categoria   o peggio dell' umanità intera, dopo aver preso un bidone . se Ho avuto un marito anafettivo ed evitante; o n.p.riconosco il tipo a 1 km dall' odore e lo evitò come la peste ma non evito tutti gli uomini a prescindere.


----------



## Mat78 (22 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Sono scelte per carità ma  se non ti fidi piu nessuno, forse ti pari il culo da delusioni e tradimenti ma ti precludi tanto altro.
> Non ho mai compreso , ma è un limite mio, la sfiducia totale nei confronti di una categoria   o peggio dell' umanità intera, dopo aver preso un bidone . se Ho avuto un marito anafettivo ed evitante; o n.p.riconosco il tipo a 1 km dall' odore e lo evitò come la peste ma non evito tutti gli uomini a prescindere.


E cosa andrei a precludermi? Mi prendo solo il meglio senza rotture di scatole e legami vari.


----------



## Figlio (22 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E chi aiuta tuo padre ?


Questa è una bella domanda, lui crede di essere una roccia. Io ci sono per entrambi.


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E chi aiuta tuo padre ?


Azz’ hai capito malloppo al sicuro. Danni a go go la mammina.


----------



## Mat78 (22 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E chi aiuta tuo padre ?


Esatto.


----------



## Mariben (22 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Per chi fosse interessato.
> Dall'avvocato è stato fatto tutto, "malloppo", come lo ha definito qualcuno, al sicuro.
> Mio padre è sofferente ma non lo fa vedere, cerca di rassicurarmi che è tutto apposto. Mia madre dovrà lottare, con l'aiuto di tutti noi, contro la depressione.


Certo che ci interessa... A me personalmente poco del malloppo , non perché non è roba mia ma non ho mai considerato prioritario
Ma.... La depressione di tua mamma è stata diagnostica  da un dottore spero , in tempi così brevi? E comunque la depressione è una malattia che si può e si deve curare. Nessuno ci ingaggia una lotta men che meno il malato...


----------



## Mariben (22 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E cosa andrei a precludermi? Mi prendo solo il meglio senza rotture di scatole e legami vari.


Ti precludi la possibilità di guarire le tue ferite


----------



## Mat78 (22 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ti precludi la possibilità di guarire le tue ferite


Sono già guarite. Ora ho le mutande di latta.


----------



## Mat78 (22 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Questa è una bella domanda, lui crede di essere una roccia. Io ci sono per entrambi.


Ma non ho capito. Tuo padre ha già saputo quello che ha fatto tua madre? Sei sicuro che tua madre sia depressa? Cioè è stato diagnosticato?


----------



## Mariben (22 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Sono già guarite. Ora ho le mutande di latta.


Bene


----------



## Figlio (22 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Certo che ci interessa... A me personalmente poco del malloppo , non perché non è roba mia ma non ho mai considerato prioritario
> Ma.... La depressione di tua mamma è stata diagnostica  da un dottore spero , in tempi così brevi? E comunque la depressione è una malattia che si può e si deve curare. Nessuno ci ingaggia una lotta men che meno il malato...


Quando sono andato via dalla casa in montagna, mia madre si è sentita male. Mio padre l'ha portata da un nostro amico medico, ed ha notato dei comportamenti strani in mia madre. L'ha voluta vedere l'indomani in ospedale. Lui è sicuro che si tratti di depressione anche se non fortissima. Io non sono medico e non so dirvi


----------



## oriente70 (22 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Questa è una bella domanda, lui crede di essere una roccia. Io ci sono per entrambi.


Ecco occhio a tuo padre ...


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché c’è una questione di potere, determinata dal fatto che *tu hai un buon stipendio e lei no.*
> In questo gioco non conta se sei tu o lei soccombente (cioè a te interessa ) ma *il problema è il gioco.*
> Come si dice...non importa se tu sei leone o gazzella devi correre... se siete nella savana potete scambiarvi ruoli, ma restare nella savana.
> Come impara Joshua in War games l’unico modo di vincere è non giocare.
> Continuo a dirlo e continuo a ricevere come risposta una all’interno della logica del gioco.


Quindi il fatto che io andassi avanti a 200 euro al mese faceva di me comunque uno che aveva il potere economico su di lei che gestiva, oltre alle proprietà ereditate, anche tutto il mio stipendio oltre che il suo?
Non è che automaticamente scattano sempre i soliti equilibri di potere in cui la moglie è comunque sempre vittima: ogni situazione ne ha uno diverso, caso per caso. In quel caso io sono stato un cretino per troppa fiducia e spirito di sacrificio per la famiglia ad aver accettato la condizione umiliante della mancetta che mi ha fatto arrivare a gestire la scoperta di un tradimento con 600 euro mie in tasca. Come dire, trovarsi nella condizione del tipo "fai di me quello che vuoi che tanto con quei soldi non ci pago neppure l'avvocato".
Diciamo che se lei avesse voluto avrebbe potuto liquidare la mia parte di casa e sposarsi con l'altro.
Ha scelto me, non ha pertanto dovuto accettare me perché lei si trovava in stato di necessità.
Però tutto il tradimento lei lo ha gestito sapendo bene quali erano i miei spazi e mie possibilità, quindi i suoi rischi.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Noooo non la definisco cretina nooooo


No Bruni.. non la definisco cretina.. no 

La considero una persona che vede priorità che per me stanno in 8° fila ..

Che non vuol dire che non le rispetti.. ma quando il figlio è con me stanno in 8° fila..

E non posso farle andar in 1° fila Perché per te sono da prima fila

Così come non pretendo di importi le mie prime file, quando il bambino è con te


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non aveva 8 anni.
> Ad altra età le valutazioni sono sue.
> A 8 sono dei genitori.
> Stabilire che la valutazione della mamma è un modo per arrogarsi il potere è interpretare le differenze di opinioni sul piano del potere tra adulti.
> Il punto che sto cercando di far notare è questo.


Io anche a 8 anni se vuole fare una cosa e capisco che ne ha le capacità con le giuste attenzioni (accompagnato dal padre) non avrei posto resistenza. Poi sarei stata in un angolo a ingurgitare xanax ma non avrei impedito una cosa padre figlio


----------



## Mariben (22 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Bene





Figlio ha detto:


> Quando sono andato via dalla casa in montagna, mia madre si è sentita male. Mio padre l'ha portata da un nostro amico medico, ed ha notato dei comportamenti strani in mia madre. L'ha voluta vedere l'indomani in ospedale. Lui è sicuro che si tratti di depressione anche se non fortissima. Io non sono medico e non so dirvi


Io ho sofferto di depressione , parlo per me ma ho un certa esperienza purtroppo  , dubito che un amico medico, (a meno che non sia uno psichiatra ma anche no lo stesso ...)  possa diagnosticare  la sindrome depressiva dopo un singolo colloquio e perché ha notato " strani comportamenti" 
E comunque sia  parlatene. Affidatela previo suo consenso a uno specialista che non è una passeggiata la depressione... E magari cominciate a considerarla sta donna che l impressione che ne esce e di una donna sola  che , come un bambino ignorato, combina guai per essere " vista "
È un impressione sia chiaro e magari proietto come mi fa notare spesso Brunetta


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io anche a 8 anni se vuole fare una cosa e capisco che ne ha le capacità con le giuste attenzioni (accompagnato dal padre) non avrei posto resistenza. Poi sarei stata in un angolo a ingurgitare xanax ma non avrei impedito una cosa padre figlio


Mi ricordi me quando mia figlia aveva 8 anni e andava al largo al mare con gli amici a vedere i pesci con la maschera.
Io ero in tensione a riva e la guardavo da lontano col binocolo, ma sapevo che era corretto che lei provasse quest'esperienza senza avere paura cominciando a misurarsi con le sue capacità.
Ora infatti nuota bene e le piace. Le avessi detto di no, probabilmente avrebbe paura dell'acqua.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Quando sono andato via dalla casa in montagna, mia madre si è sentita male. Mio padre l'ha portata da un nostro amico medico, ed ha notato dei comportamenti strani in mia madre. L'ha voluta vedere l'indomani in ospedale. *Lui è sicuro che si tratti di depressione* anche se non fortissima. Io non sono medico e non so dirvi


Sicuro! :sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:
Una persona depressa non ha di certo la capacità e la voglia di andare in giro mano nella mano a baciarsi con un uomo.
Per quel che ne so io mi sa che non ci ha azzeccato molto.


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuro!
> Una persona depressa non ha di certo la capacità e la voglia di andare in giro mano nella mano a baciarsi con un uomo.
> Per quel che ne so io mi sa che non ci ha azzeccato molto.


Ma quale depressione è solo per la cazzata che ha fatto. Enorme secondo me per pararsi il culo sul malloppo.


----------



## Mariben (22 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuro!
> Una persona depressa non ha di certo la capacità e la voglia di andare in giro mano nella mano a baciarsi con un uomo.
> Per quel che ne so io mi sa che non ci ha azzeccato molto.


Potrebbe essere un tentativo di curare il mal di vivere... Perdersi in un abbracciò può dare un sollievo momentaneo. Quel che sconcerta è la diagnosi frettolosa ... Che medico è? Cosi per capire @ Figlio


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Mi sei mancato Blaise



 [MENTION=7038]Mat78[/MENTION] solo a te


----------



## Mat78 (22 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuro!
> Una persona depressa non ha di certo la capacità e la voglia di andare in giro mano nella mano a baciarsi con un uomo.
> Per quel che ne so io mi sa che non ci ha azzeccato molto.


Non l'ho scritto io per non passare per il solito, ma la penso esattamente come te e non vorrei che ora la madre stia facendo un teatrino per passare da persona che non sa quello che sta facendo.


----------



## Mat78 (22 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere un tentativo di curare il mal di vivere... Perdersi in un abbracciò può dare un sollievo momentaneo. Quel che sconcerta è la diagnosi frettolosa ... Che medico è? Cosi per capire @ Figlio


 quanto amo queste risposte


----------



## oriente70 (22 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere un tentativo di curare il mal di vivere... Perdersi in un abbracciò può dare un sollievo momentaneo. Quel che sconcerta è la diagnosi frettolosa ... Che medico è? Cosi per capire @ Figlio


Prendersi un abbraccio [emoji57][emoji57]


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere un tentativo di curare il mal di vivere... Perdersi in un abbracciò può dare un sollievo momentaneo. Quel che sconcerta è la diagnosi frettolosa ... Che medico è? Cosi per capire @ Figlio


Posso essere diretto?
Quando devi smettere di trombarti o di uscire con l'amante perché viene cuccato ti viene un magone di quelli che...
Direi poi che con la depressione la capacità di provare un afflato sentimentale verso un altro è annullata, di solito.


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Prendersi un abbraccio [emoji57][emoji57]


“Iniezione “ di autostima


----------



## oriente70 (22 Maggio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> “Iniezione “ di autostima


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho notato che è normalmente accettato e spesso anche caldeggiato che l'uomo metta più soldi nella gestione familiare comune rispetto alla donna. Il tuo caso rientra in questa casistica.


Non è una questione di 'quantità' Danny.
A mio modo di vedere era una questione di 'controllo'.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non è una questione di 'quantità' Danny.
> A mio modo di vedere era una questione di 'controllo'.


Come nel mio, allora.


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Come nel mio, allora.


Certo.
Un controllo a fin di bene, per carità.
Ma pur sempre un modo di esercitare un potere.


----------



## HP72 (22 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuro! :sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:
> Una persona depressa non ha di certo la capacità e la voglia di andare in giro mano nella mano a baciarsi con un uomo.
> Per quel che ne so io mi sa che non ci ha azzeccato molto.


Dalla mia, per fortuna, breve esperienza personale concordo ...
Io non avevo voglia di nulla, nulla mi rendeva felice, nulla mi interessava ... figli a parte


----------



## Figlio (22 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Io ho sofferto di depressione , parlo per me ma ho un certa esperienza purtroppo  , dubito che un amico medico, (a meno che non sia uno psichiatra ma anche no lo stesso ...)  possa diagnosticare  la sindrome depressiva dopo un singolo colloquio e perché ha notato " strani comportamenti"
> E comunque sia  parlatene. Affidatela previo suo consenso a uno specialista che non è una passeggiata la depressione... E magari cominciate a considerarla sta donna che l impressione che ne esce e di una donna sola  che , come un bambino ignorato, combina guai per essere " vista "
> È un impressione sia chiaro e magari proietto come mi fa notare spesso Brunetta


Così però mi spaventi. Ora mi viene da pensare che mio padre mia stia nascondendo qualcosa di molto più grave.


----------



## Mariben (22 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere un tentativo di curare il mal di vivere... Perdersi in un abbracciò può dare un sollievo momentaneo. Quel che sconcerta è la diagnosi frettolosa ... Che medico è? Cosi per capire @ Figlio





danny ha detto:


> Posso essere diretto?
> Quando devi smettere di trombarti o di uscire con l'amante perché viene cuccato ti viene un magone di quelli che...
> Direi poi che con la depressione la capacità di provare un afflato sentimentale verso un altro è annullata, di solito.


Si quando sei in piena crisi le emozioni e 
I sentimenti sono spenti ma può succedere che chi ti vuole bene ti sproni. Ti abbracci ed è sollievo.. Almeno per me era cosi


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La mancanza di attrazione è solo l'effetto.
> Sono le motivazioni a essere diverse.
> Quando sono stato tradito io ero ancora attratto da mia moglie e lo sono stato anche tempo dopo dopo la scoperta.
> È stata lei a allontanarsi dal sesso in generale.
> ...


Quindi, CHE SI FA ?
Al rifiuto cosa segue ?
Ci si rassegna ?
Perché o il rifiuto è un rifiuto tout court che significa 'pace dei sensi' e allora c'è poco da fare, OPPURE è rifiuto nei tuoi confronti ma se arrivasse un altro allora o ti becchi un altro paio di corna o vieni lasciato.
Non vedo alternative.


----------



## Mariben (22 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Così però mi spaventi. Ora mi viene da pensare che mio padre mia stia nascondendo qualcosa di molto più grave.


Non devi spaventarti devi cercare di capire che sta succedendo...


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Credo poco che esistano rapporti di coppia dove se scompare il desiderio sessuale rimangano inalterati gli altri sentimenti
> Inoltre penso (sempre secondo me, s'intende) che spesso noi confondiamo la necessità con la comodità, se io e mia moglie non avessimo più rapporti sessuali e la nostra relazione si fondasse solo su una sorta di "amicizia" di comodo, anche se gradevole, varrebbe sinceramente la pena  una separazione che a questo punto sarebbe solo un ufficializzare la fine del rapporto, potremmo continuare a frequentarci come genitori e come amici se proprio ci teniamo
> Non concordo sul fatto che se per molto tempo le cose sono filate lisce in assenza di rapporti questo significhi che potranno continuare così a lungo, di nuovo non ci rendiamo conto che i cambiamenti ci sono e ci saranno sempre e che nessuno oggi è quel che era ieri


Quoto tutto.


----------



## ologramma (22 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Hai una visione molto romantica della questione , per esperienza diretta ti assicuro che si può condividere, discutere chiedere consigli  ma  a ognuno il suo.
> Persino i miei  ( 80  anni ) avevano conti separati e per fortuna; quando è morto mio padre il cc è stato bloccato per mesi , se non avesse avuto un suo cc  mia madre manco la spesa poteva fare.


noi abbiamo conti separati ma cointestati ed abbiamo una lunga vita matrimoniale , non siamo mai stati venali nel dire quresto guadagno io e quello lei , si è sempre fatto tutto in armonia e insieme , anzi devo dire che se non fosse stato per lei non avrei affrontato la spesa di casa con il mio reddito ballerino.
Ho avuto amici con conti separati che si sono rivelati catastrofici , vedevo la moglie venire a chiedere i soldi per la spesa è brutto se si è una coppia si deve condividere tutto.
Premetto che non ho letto tutto del thread , mi sono fatto una bella pausa


----------



## Figlio (22 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non devi spaventarti devi cercare di capire che sta succedendo...


Il medico è un cardiologo, ma da chi l'abbia fatta visitare in ospedale non lo so. Mi ci voleva anche questa adesso.


----------



## Mariben (22 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Il medico è un cardiologo, ma da chi l'abbia fatta visitare in ospedale non lo so. Mi ci voleva anche questa adesso.


TI ... Ci voleva? 
Vai a casa abbraccia tua mamma e chiedile come sta... Poi parla con tuo padre in base alle tue sensazioni..
Non so per me questo sarebbe " far parte di un qualcosa di grande"


----------



## Figlio (22 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> TI ... Ci voleva?
> Vai a casa abbraccia tua mamma e chiedile come sta... Poi parla con tuo padre in base alle tue sensazioni..
> Non so per me questo sarebbe " far parte di un qualcosa di grande"


Nel senso che ora ho la responsabilità di tutto, del lavoro ed anche della salute dei miei genitori. Con mia mamma le dimostrazioni d'affetto non sono mai mancate.


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> No non le faccio pagare nulla alla mia compagna. Semplicemente non voglio prenderla nuovamente nel culo. Si non mi fido di nessuno.


Visione manichea e miope.
Non è che siccome sei stato tradito devi diffidare in questo modo del genere umano, e di quello femminile in modo specifico.
Poi, se stai meglio così buon per te, ma non può e non deve essere questa la 'regola'...


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non accade quasi mai.
> Perché non è mai uno solo dei due a perdere.
> Chi gioca la carta del rifiuto sessuale sa bene quali potrebbero essere le conseguenze, ma le considera accettabili.
> E sa bene con chi sta giocando e quali probabilità ha di vincere.


E se le conseguenze fossero un comprensibilissimo paio di corna (dato il rifiuto) o l'abbandono ?
Sei sicuro che potrebbero essere considerate 'accettabili' ?
O piuttosto il pretesto per metterti pure le valigie sull'uscio di casa ?


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Chi gioca la carta del rifiuto sessuale potrebbe trovarsi a veder giocata la carta della separazione ... a lei/lui decidere se l'altro bleffa o meno ...


...e sarebbe il minimo sindacale.
Il problema è che poi si passa per bruttibastarditraditori quando il problema è ovviamente a monte ma quello in 'difetto' sei tu che hai tradito non chi ti rifiuta e non ha le palle di chiudere una storia che, almeno per uno dei due, è morta.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E se le conseguenze fossero un comprensibilissimo paio di corna (dato il rifiuto) o l'abbandono ?
> Sei sicuro che potrebbero essere considerate 'accettabili' ?
> O piuttosto il pretesto per metterti pure le valigie sull'uscio di casa ?


Più che il pretesto la quasi certa conseguenza


----------



## Mat78 (22 Maggio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Visione manichea e miope.
> Non è che siccome sei stato tradito devi diffidare in questo modo del genere umano, e di quello femminile in modo specifico.
> Poi, se stai meglio così buon per te, ma non può e non deve essere questa la 'regola'...


Non  ho mai preteso che sia una regola che deve valere per tutti. Sul diffidare da quanto si legge qui e quello che accade fuori è meglio stare attenti. Ovviamente vale per uomini e donne.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...e sarebbe il minimo sindacale.
> Il problema è che poi si passa per bruttibastarditraditori quando il problema è ovviamente a monte ma quello in 'difetto' sei tu che hai tradito non chi ti rifiuta e non ha le palle di chiudere una storia che, almeno per uno dei due, è morta.


Ma per chi ti rifiuta la storia non è chiusa. Perché dovrebbe chiedere la separazione. Mica sta male con te


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> A 30. A 50 con figli meglio farsi l'amante che separarsi: le possibilità che hai di scegliere un'alternativa di vita avente le caratteristiche che ti prefiggi nel frattempo si sono ridotte sostanzialmente.
> E più avanza l'età più si riducono..


Non consideri l'ipotesi - frequente - per cui al rifiuto segue il tradimento e che al tradimento frutto di quel rifiuto segue la scoperta e la separazione, ovviamente per volontà di chi ha esercitato quel rifiuto e si è beccato le corna.


----------



## insane (22 Maggio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> Ho avuto amici con conti separati che si sono rivelati catastrofici , vedevo la moglie venire a chiedere i soldi per la spesa è brutto se si è una coppia si deve condividere tutto.


Questo e' un errore operativo da parte dei tuoi amici; nel conto comune va versato un tot proporzionale al proprio stipendio in maniera da andare a coprire le spese fisse sicure tipo mutuo e quelle variabili come la spesa alimentare e le bollette gas e luce. Il bancomat io lo facevo tenere a lei; se volevo andare a comprarmi i biscotti o le noccioline pagavo di tasca mia . 
Io avevo l'accesso all'home banking (piu' per comodita' di entrambi visto che operavo spesso su altri conti collegati alla stessa banca) e controllavo mensilmente la giacenza; se scendevamo sotto il millino facevamo entrambi un bonifico di qualche centinaio di euro per stare tranquilli. Mai un problema (corna a parte ), anche se qualche volta lei si "confondeva" e pagava il pieno alla sua macchina col bancomat comune (mai detto niente comunque, non sono mai stato pidocchio)


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Più che il pretesto la quasi certa conseguenza


...che è un fare da gran bastardi, se mi è consentito...

...mi ti nego...

...mi tradisci...

...ti becco...

...ti faccio fuori...


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...che è un fare da gran bastardi, se mi è consentito...
> 
> ...mi ti nego...
> 
> ...


Se lo guardi dal loro punto di vista no
Mi nego ma mi nego con chiunque. Se non ti sta bene e non capisco perché visto che si può vivere sereni senza sesso chiedi la separazione e vai a scopare con chi vuoi


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma per chi ti rifiuta la storia non è chiusa. Perché dovrebbe chiedere la separazione. Mica sta male con te


Si e no.
Si se quella persona ha raggiunto la 'pace dei sensi' ed il rifiuto non è solo nei tuoi confronti ma totale, generalizzato.
No perchè se il rifiuto è rivolto verso di te e non verso l'attività sessuale in generale, vuoi che non arrivi prima o poi qualcuno (che non sei tu) a risvegliare ardori sopiti ?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Si e no.
> Si se quella persona ha raggiunto la 'pace dei sensi' ed il rifiuto non è solo nei tuoi confronti ma totale, generalizzato.
> No perchè se il rifiuto è rivolto verso di te e non verso l'attività sessuale in generale, vuoi che non arrivi prima o poi a qualcuno a risvegliare ardori sopiti ?


Ma in quel cado ti tradirebbe e magari si separarebbe anche 
Certo che se ti neghi a me e scopi fuori voli dal balcone


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma in quel cado ti tradirebbe e magari si separarebbe anche
> Certo che se ti neghi a me e scopi fuori voli dal balcone


Bene.
Quindi, che si fa ?
Si attende che se ne trovi un altro abile nel risvegliarne gli antichi ardori per fare fagotto ?
O si vive in eterno un rapporto 'bianco' che ad uno dei due non va affatto bene ?
O ci si fa l'amante perchè costretti dalle conseguenze, salvo rischiare anche di essere messi fuori dalla porta di casa ?


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Più che il pretesto la quasi certa conseguenza


E come lo consideri uno sviluppo ed un comportamento del genere ?
Io di un subdolo raro e vomitevole.


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se lo guardi dal loro punto di vista no
> Mi nego ma mi nego con chiunque. Se non ti sta bene e *non capisco perché *visto che si può vivere sereni senza sesso chiedi la separazione e vai a scopare con chi vuoi


Qui NON sono d'accordo, soprattutto se il rapporto è nato ed è proseguito a lungo grazie anche (non solo ma anche) ad una forte attrazione sessuale che uno dei due elementi della coppia decide unilateralmente di sopire.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io anche a 8 anni se vuole fare una cosa e *capisco che ne ha le capacità *con le giuste attenzioni (accompagnato dal padre) non avrei posto resistenza. Poi sarei stata in un angolo a ingurgitare xanax ma non avrei impedito una cosa padre figlio


Appunto è una valutazione da fare INSIEME, non è una prova di potere.
Non sono io che interpreto come lotta di potere le relazioni.


----------



## insane (22 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma in quel cado ti tradirebbe e magari si separarebbe anche
> Certo che se ti neghi a me e scopi fuori voli dal balcone


E se con te scopa al minimo sindacale e fuori invece si sfoga?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Bene.
> Quindi, che si fa ?
> Si attende che se ne trovi un altro abile nel risvegliarne gli antichi ardori per fare fagotto ?
> O si vive in eterno un rapporto 'bianco' che ad uno dei due non va affatto bene ?
> O ci si fa l'amante perchè costretti dalle conseguenze, salvo rischiare anche di essere messi fuori dalla porta di casa ?


Oh ma guarda che io sto messa come te
Ti sto solo dando l’altro punto di vista 
La cosa giusta è separarsi. Poi si può non farlo e farsi là propria vita sapendo che il rischio è passare dalla parte del torto


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Qui NON sono d'accordo, soprattutto se il rapporto è nato ed è proseguito a lungo grazie anche (non solo ma anche) ad una forte attrazione sessuale che uno dei due elementi della coppia decide unilateralmente di sopire.


E io sono d’accordo  Con te ma non siamo noi che ci neghiamo


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> E se con te scopa al minimo sindacale e fuori invece si sfoga?


Se dai a qualcuno qualcosa che a me non dai o in maniera maggiore rispetto a quello che dai a me io chiudo. Posso non separarmi ma per me smetti di essere il mio compagno. 
Che si tratti di sesso o di qualunque altra cosa.


----------



## ipazia (22 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Non voglio assolutamente fare un discorso in cui si deresponsabilizza chi tradisce. Chi tradisce HA la responsabilità di ciò che fa e di ciò che mette in moto agendo in un certo modo. Su ogni cambiamento, in sé e negli altri, che determina.
> 
> Ma si tratta di responsabilità che hanno pesi diversi a seconda delle persone coinvolte. E per quanto faccia male scoprire l'inganno e l'incoerenza di un genitore che tradisce, la responsabilità più pesante ricade nei confronti del coniuge tradito, non del figlio.


Non mi riferivo ai traditori o ai traditi in particolare. 

Era un ragionamento sul fatto che sì, siamo anche la storia da cui proveniamo. Abbiamo radici. 
Che ci condizionano profondamente. A volte senza che neanche ce ne rendiamo del tutto conto. 
E radici che sono ben più lontane della famiglia di origine. E condizionano ancora più profondamente. 

Ma abbiamo anche un daimon, come lo chiamavano gli antichi greci, che contraddistingue il nostro essere esseri irripetibili. Libero arbitrio. Anche. 

E questo è sotto la nostra responsabilità. 
Nutrirlo o affamarlo. 
Affrontarlo o ignorarlo.
Conoscerlo o disconoscerlo. 

Trovo deterministico non considerare questa parte essenziale che permette ad ognuno di decidere, almeno in parte, come rapportarsi alla vita. 
E trovo giustificatorio utilizzare il vissuto come alibi del non prendersi esattamente la propria libertà di fare e anche di essere. 
(si riferiva a questo l'esempio del tossico)

Mi sto riuscendo a spiegare? 

Un figlio è un figlio. Ma non è soltanto un figlio. 
E' anche un individuo. 

Essere adulto significa assumersi, a mio parere, la responsabilità di scegliere fra le eredità dei genitori (e degli avi) cosa tenere e cosa lasciare. 

Quindi io posso decidere di tenermi le eredità di rigidità e di giudizio per dire. 
Ma l'ho deciso io, di non mettere in discussione le tavole della legge e aderire acriticamente a quelle che mi sono state date. 

Oggi, più che in passato, io penso sia una scelta. 
Tenere quelle tavole, modificarle o cambiarle.

Una scelta individuale. 
E' uno degli effetti positivi della liquidità di questo tempo.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se lo guardi dal loro punto di vista no
> Mi nego ma mi nego con chiunque. Se non ti sta bene e non capisco perché visto che si può vivere sereni senza sesso chiedi la separazione e vai a scopare con chi vuoi


Hai centrato il punto di vista perfettamente.


----------



## insane (22 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se dai a qualcuno qualcosa che a me non dai o in maniera maggiore rispetto a quello che dai a me io chiudo. Posso non separarmi ma per me smetti di essere il mio compagno.
> *Che si tratti di sesso o di qualunque altra cosa*.


Dai pero', sii seria.. e' ovvio che quando scopi con qualcuno le prime  volte e' innegabilmente diverso da quando ci scopi per la 1000esima  volta. Quindi sia il sesso che il coinvolgimento sono "migliori" e "maggiori" quando tradisci; di conseguenza ogni traditore merita di essere preso a calci in culo se beccato.

E se invece tradisci e poi non sei neanche soddisfatto allora sei un coglione


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se dai a qualcuno qualcosa che a me non dai o in maniera maggiore rispetto a quello che dai a me io chiudo. Posso non separarmi ma per me smetti di essere il mio compagno.
> Che si tratti di sesso o di qualunque altra cosa.


Se tu scopi fuori e dentro tutto a posto.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Dai pero', sii seria.. e' ovvio che quando scopi con qualcuno le prime  volte e' innegabilmente diverso da quando ci scopi per la 1000esima  volta. Quindi sia il sesso che il coinvolgimento sono "migliori" e "maggiori" quando tradisci; di conseguenza ogni traditore merita di essere preso a calci in culo se beccato.
> 
> E se invece tradisci e poi non sei neanche soddisfatto allora sei un coglione


Sono diversi 
Non paragono mai due cose che non stanno sullo stesso piano 
Non ne facevo una questione di qualità o sensazioni ma di vedermi negato un rapporto che viene dato ad altri


----------



## Figlio (22 Maggio 2018)

x Mariben
Hai detto che hai sofferto di depressione, mi puoi dire come ti sentivi in quel periodo e di cosa avresti avuto bisogno? Cioè come mi dovrei comportare con lei?


----------



## Mariben (22 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> x Mariben
> Hai detto che hai sofferto di depressione, mi puoi dire come ti sentivi in quel periodo e di cosa avresti avuto bisogno? Cioè come mi dovrei comportare con lei?



Ciao la depressione è una malattia. esattamente come tante altre, ha  sintomi e cure  che devono essere tarate caso per caso.  Io mi sentivo triste, demotivata, apatica, tutti i miei interessi, le mie passioni non avevano nessuna attrattiva, non più. Le mie giornate, dovere a parte e a fatica pure quello, erano scandite dall'immobilità e dall'ansia . Ogni piccolo problema ogni contrattempo erano fonte di angoscia, dormivo poco e male, mangiavo peggio ma sopratutto non ero più padrona di me stessa , della mia vita. Provavo a uscire al cinema o con gli amici ma quasi sempre venivo presa da attacchi di ansia se non di panico ( terrificanti quelli ). Passavo le giornate a letto o sul divano, spesso a piangere finchè mi addormentavo sfinita e tanto altro ma.... questi erano i MIEI sintomi. Quando non ce l'ho fatta più mi sono recata in un centro d'ascolto  ( tipo consultorio ), da lì mi hanno indirizzata da uno psichiatra e grazie a lui, ai farmaci e a una serie di supporti psicologici piano piano ne sono uscita.
Tu... quello che puoi fare a mio avviso, una volta diagnosticata la malattia è starle vicino, tenendo sempre presente che un malato di depressione NON decide se e quando uscirne di sua volontà ma che al pari di un infartuato, ad esempio, ha bisogno di terapie, cure e  dell'affetto dei suoi cari.

Il cane nero è una brutta bestia e va tenuto al guinzaglio , anche dopo la guarigione


----------



## Figlio (22 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ciao la depressione è una malattia. esattamente come tante altre, ha  sintomi e cure  che devono essere tarate caso per caso.  Io mi sentivo triste, demotivata, apatica, tutti i miei interessi, le mie passioni non avevano nessuna attrattiva, non più. Le mie giornate, dovere a parte e a fatica pure quello, erano scandite dall'immobilità e dall'ansia . Ogni piccolo problema ogni contrattempo erano fonte di angoscia, dormivo poco e male, mangiavo peggio ma sopratutto non ero più padrona di me stessa , della mia vita. Provavo a uscire al cinema o con gli amici ma quasi sempre venivo presa da attacchi di ansia se non di panico ( terrificanti quelli ). Passavo le giornate a letto o sul divano, spesso a piangere finchè mi addormentavo sfinita e tanto altro ma.... questi erano i MIEI sintomi. Quando non ce l'ho fatta più mi sono recata in un centro d'ascolto  ( tipo consultorio ), da lì mi hanno indirizzata da uno psichiatra e grazie a lui, ai farmaci e a una serie di supporti psicologici piano piano ne sono uscita.
> Tu... quello che puoi fare a mio avviso, una volta diagnosticata la malattia è starle vicino, tenendo sempre presente che un malato di depressione NON decide se e quando uscirne di sua volontà ma che al pari di un infartuato, ad esempio, ha bisogno di terapie, cure e  dell'affetto dei suoi cari.
> 
> Il cane nero è una brutta bestia e va tenuto al guinzaglio , anche dopo la guarigione


Grazie per avermi risposto.
Come avrai capito non sono un tipo che si sbilancia molto nel raccontare cose proprie e molto probabilmente se avessi avessi passato io quello che hai passato tu non l'avrei raccontato o avrei omesso moltissime cose.
Non trovo molti riscontri in mia madre dei sintomi da te elencati, però come dici tu è soggettiva la cosa. Quello che ho notato è un cambiamento nella postura, ad esempio, da un po di tempo tende a piegare il collo quando ti guarda o fissa qualcosa. E' diventata un troppo emotiva, non che non lo sia mai stata, come ho detto in precedenza si commuove anche nei compleanni. Se soffre di attacchi di panico non l'ho mai notato, però è diventata un po più ansiosa. Io l'ho giustificato con in fatto che il lavoro sta sempre diventando più impegnativo ed in qualche modo io e mio padre riflettevamo in casa questo.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Grazie per avermi risposto.
> Come avrai capito non sono un tipo che si sbilancia molto nel raccontare cose proprie e molto probabilmente se avessi avessi passato io quello che hai passato tu non l'avrei raccontato o avrei omesso moltissime cose.
> Non trovo molti riscontri in mia madre dei sintomi da te elencati, però come dici tu è soggettiva la cosa. Quello che ho notato è un cambiamento nella postura, ad esempio, da un po di tempo tende a piegare il collo quando ti guarda o fissa qualcosa. E' diventata un troppo emotiva, non che non lo sia mai stata, come ho detto in precedenza si commuove anche nei compleanni. Se soffre di attacchi di panico non l'ho mai notato, però è diventata un po più ansiosa. Io l'ho giustificato con in fatto che il lavoro sta sempre diventando più impegnativo ed in qualche modo io e mio padre riflettevamo in casa questo.


Magari è solo menopausa.


----------



## Figlio (22 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari è solo menopausa.


Con la menopausa succede tutto questo casino? E' difficile da credere, per me ovviamente.


----------



## Cuore2018 (22 Maggio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo ai traditori o ai traditi in particolare.
> 
> Era un ragionamento sul fatto che sì, siamo anche la storia da cui proveniamo. Abbiamo radici.
> Che ci condizionano profondamente. A volte senza che neanche ce ne rendiamo del tutto conto.
> ...


Siamo la nostra storia, siamo i nostri geni, siamo anche la storia che viviamo ogni giorno e le esperienze che facciamo e che ci capitano.
Personalmente credo che di libero arbitrio ce ne resti ben poco. Tanto quanto può essere libera la scelta di andare a destra, sinistra o sempre dritti all'interno di un grande e confortevole recinto.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Con la menopausa succede tutto questo casino? E' difficile da credere, per me ovviamente.


Tempesta ormonale a volte come in adolescenza.


----------



## ipazia (22 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> *Siamo la nostra storia, siamo i nostri geni, siamo anche la storia che viviamo ogni giorno e le esperienze che facciamo e che ci capitano.*
> Personalmente credo che di libero arbitrio ce ne resti ben poco. Tanto quanto può essere libera la scelta di andare a destra, sinistra o sempre dritti all'interno di un grande e confortevole recinto.


Io penso che il libero arbitrio, usando una definizione moderna, ma io preferisco quelle più antiche, sia l'uso che facciamo del grassetto. 

A cui aggiungo anche la storia a cui apparteniamo. Quindi ben oltre la conoscenza propriamente storica della storia. 
E questa è la parte razionale. 

L'altro ingrediente, a mio parere, è dove si punta lo sguardo. E questa è la parte più spirituale (non religiosa). 

Quindi, come dicevo, per quanto in parte io sia d'accordo, il determinismo non mi piace. 

Anche per esperienza personale. 

La storia dell'uomo è costellata esattamente da eventi che non si rintracciano nel recinto, ma esistono comunque. 
Il recinto serve all'uomo per sentirsi al sicuro. Per sentirsi "padrone" (e potremmo perderci nella visione antropocentrica, e medievale da cui proveniamo, ma saremmo ampiamente OT).

E penso che non possa essere diversamente. 
In fondo l'uomo non è il sistema. (anche se tende ad arrogarsi l'esserlo). 
E' una minima parte di un sistema talmente complesso che neanche può essere sfiorato in termini di comprensione. 

Lo sguardo umano, e questa è una delle caratteristiche che lo contraddistingue, ha la capacità di immaginare Oltre il recinto. 
Ed è quando lo fa che l'umanità, a mio parere, si manifesta. 
Anche nelle piccolissime cose. 
Ma è la direzione dello sguardo a fare la differenza, anche quando si guarda un fiore...o la decomposizione di quello stesso fiore. (ed è in quella direzione che si manifesta la libertà, non come concetto assoluto ma come "fare" concreto e relativo, strettamente umano). 

Questo è l'altro motivo per cui il determinismo non mi convince se non come tentativo rassicuratorio per spiegarsi alcune piccole banalità, in primis il male e di conseguenza il bene.


----------



## Figlio (22 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tempesta ormonale a volte come in adolescenza.


Grazie anche a te, non pensavo potesse succedere anche questo nella menopausa.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Grazie per avermi risposto.
> Come avrai capito non sono un tipo che si sbilancia molto nel raccontare cose proprie e molto probabilmente se avessi avessi passato io quello che hai passato tu non l'avrei raccontato o avrei omesso moltissime cose.
> Non trovo molti riscontri in mia madre dei sintomi da te elencati, però come dici tu è soggettiva la cosa. Quello che ho notato è un cambiamento nella postura, ad esempio, da un po di tempo tende a piegare il collo quando ti guarda o fissa qualcosa. E' diventata un troppo emotiva, non che non lo sia mai stata, come ho detto in precedenza si commuove anche nei compleanni. Se soffre di attacchi di panico non l'ho mai notato, però è diventata un po più ansiosa. Io l'ho giustificato con in fatto che il lavoro sta sempre diventando più impegnativo ed in qualche modo io e mio padre riflettevamo in casa questo.


Infatti non è depressa.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ciao la depressione è una malattia. esattamente come tante altre, ha  sintomi e cure  che devono essere tarate caso per caso.  Io mi sentivo triste, demotivata, apatica, tutti i miei interessi, le mie passioni non avevano nessuna attrattiva, non più. Le mie giornate, dovere a parte e a fatica pure quello, erano scandite dall'immobilità e dall'ansia . Ogni piccolo problema ogni contrattempo erano fonte di angoscia, dormivo poco e male, mangiavo peggio ma sopratutto non ero più padrona di me stessa , della mia vita. Provavo a uscire al cinema o con gli amici ma quasi sempre venivo presa da attacchi di ansia se non di panico ( terrificanti quelli ). Passavo le giornate a letto o sul divano, spesso a piangere finchè mi addormentavo sfinita e tanto altro ma.... questi erano i MIEI sintomi. Quando non ce l'ho fatta più mi sono recata in un centro d'ascolto  ( tipo consultorio ), da lì mi hanno indirizzata da uno psichiatra e grazie a lui, ai farmaci e a una serie di supporti psicologici piano piano ne sono uscita.
> Tu... quello che puoi fare a mio avviso, una volta diagnosticata la malattia è starle vicino, tenendo sempre presente che un malato di depressione NON decide se e quando uscirne di sua volontà ma che al pari di un infartuato, ad esempio, ha bisogno di terapie, cure e  dell'affetto dei suoi cari.
> 
> Il cane nero è una brutta bestia e va tenuto al guinzaglio , anche dopo la guarigione


Questa è depressione.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Grazie anche a te, non pensavo potesse succedere anche questo nella menopausa.


Quando mia moglie mi ha tradito io ho vissuto più o meno tutte le esperienze tue, solo in un arco di circa 3 anni.


----------



## Figlio (22 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quando mia moglie mi ha tradito io ho vissuto più o meno tutte le esperienze tue, solo in un arco di circa 3 anni.


In che senso?
Ciò vuol dire che la cosa durava da molto ed io non mi sono mai accorto di nulla?


----------



## Mariben (23 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Grazie per avermi risposto.
> Come avrai capito non sono un tipo che si sbilancia molto nel raccontare cose proprie e molto probabilmente se avessi avessi passato io quello che hai passato tu non l'avrei raccontato o avrei omesso moltissime cose.
> Non trovo molti riscontri in mia madre dei sintomi da te elencati, però come dici tu è soggettiva la cosa. Quello che ho notato è un cambiamento nella postura, ad esempio, da un po di tempo tende a piegare il collo quando ti guarda o fissa qualcosa. E' diventata un troppo emotiva, non che non lo sia mai stata, come ho detto in precedenza si commuove anche nei compleanni. Se soffre di attacchi di panico non l'ho mai notato, però è diventata un po più ansiosa. Io l'ho giustificato con in fatto che il lavoro sta sempre diventando più impegnativo ed in qualche modo io e mio padre riflettevamo in casa questo.



Se avessi avuto la mia stessa esperienza probabilmente invece lo faresti
Uno dei motivi per cui tanta gente che ne soffre non chiede aiuto e non si cura è proprio perché  la depressione 
È circondata da false credenze e  stereotipi
Comunque dal basso della mia ignoranza non vedo nei sintomi di tua mamma niente che possa ricondurre alla malattia... Ma lei che dice?


----------



## Figlio (23 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Se avessi avuto la mia stessa esperienza probabilmente invece lo faresti
> Uno dei motivi per cui tanta gente che ne soffre non chiede aiuto e non si cura è proprio perché  la depressione
> È circondata da false credenze e  stereotipi
> Comunque dal basso della mia ignoranza non vedo nei sintomi di tua mamma niente che possa ricondurre alla malattia... Ma lei che dice?


Non dice è questo il problema, parla poco sopratutto con me. Se le chiedo qualcosa mi guarda e ci mette un po per rispondermi.


----------



## Mariben (23 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Non dice è questo il problema, parla poco sopratutto con me. Se le chiedo qualcosa mi guarda e ci mette un po per rispondermi.



Non saprei che dirti.... se non che probabilmente  è travolta dagli eventi , magari si vergogna ad aprirsi con te visto il  recentissimo pregresso. Sei stato molto duro con lei, almeno qui dentro, tuo padre, mi pare di capire, sa che lo ha tradito.... non è sicuramente, a torto o a ragione,  nel momento più felice della sua vita  , nessuno si sente a suo agio nell'occhio del ciclone.
Mettici pure la menopausa e la frittata è servita. 
Sei ti va aggiornaci. Auguri


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Maggio 2018)

News?


----------



## Mat78 (23 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> News?


La mamma ha tradito perché depressa ed in menopausa.


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> In che senso?
> Ciò vuol dire che la cosa durava da molto ed io non mi sono mai accorto di nulla?


Nel senso che certe dinamiche (e anche certe patologie) richiedono il tempo necessario perché si sviluppino.


----------



## HP72 (23 Maggio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...e sarebbe il minimo sindacale.
> Il problema è che poi si passa per bruttibastarditraditori quando il problema è ovviamente a monte ma quello in 'difetto' sei tu che hai tradito non chi ti rifiuta e non ha le palle di chiudere una storia che, almeno per uno dei due, è morta.


Direi che in entrambi i casi, a chi si nega e a chi tradisce, manca il coraggio, la voglia o la possibilità (più raramente) di agire per porre rimedio o porre fine ad una storia problematica
Due errori non fanno una cosa giusta ...


----------



## Mariben (23 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> La mamma ha tradito perché depressa ed in menopausa.


Ci siamo alzati in preda al sarcasmo,?
Ma non eri tu quello che  consigliava  Figlio di fare la spia che voleva punire la fedifraga,?
Mi pare che puoi ritenerti soddisfatto
Sono tutti più sereni ora no?
Empatia ne abbiamo?


----------



## Mat78 (23 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ci siamo alzati in preda al sarcasmo,?
> Ma non eri tu quello che  consigliava  Figlio di fare la spia che voleva punire la fedifraga,?
> Mi pare che puoi ritenerti soddisfatto
> Sono tutti più sereni ora no?
> Empatia ne abbiamo?


Messa così sminuisci tutto il mio discorso cambiando il significato. Nessun sarcasmo ho riassunto in 2 parole le tue tesi. Comunque tranquilla che figlio non mi ha mai calcolato, e da più retta a chi gli da giustificazioni.


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma per chi ti rifiuta la storia non è chiusa. Perché dovrebbe chiedere la separazione. Mica sta male con te





Nocciola ha detto:


> Se lo guardi dal loro punto di vista no
> *Mi nego ma mi nego con chiunque*. Se non ti sta bene e non capisco perché visto che si può vivere sereni senza sesso chiedi la separazione e vai a scopare con chi vuoi





Nocciola ha detto:


> Oh ma guarda che io sto messa come te
> Ti sto solo dando l’altro punto di vista
> La cosa giusta è separarsi. Poi si può non farlo e farsi là propria vita sapendo che il rischio è passare dalla parte del torto


Ti sei mai data una motivazione sul perché si formano questi equilibri?
Io per esempio credo che la negazione che fanno i nostri partner sia frutto di una loro repressione agente sulla sfera sessuale.
Nel mio caso ritengo che alla scoperta del tradimento la perdita di controllo conseguente su tutta la situazione  familiare, oltre ai vari problemi di salute coincidenti, abbiano fatto reprimere tutta la sfera sessuale, avvertita come foriera di instabilità e devastazioni.
Alla base c'è una importante componente ansiosa.
E' naturale che a queste condizioni non sia accettabile la scoperta di un mio eventuale tradimento, perché porrebbe le stesse condizioni di instabilità.
In pratica si baratta la tranquillità e la sicurezza date da un ménage familiare piacevole e rassicurante con la soddisfazione dei piaceri. Non è cosa rara, io credo, comunque, in molte famiglie. Giusto per consolarci un po'.


----------



## Mariben (23 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Messa così sminuisci tutto il mio discorso cambiando il significato. Nessun sarcasmo ho riassunto in 2 parole le tue tesi. Comunque tranquilla che figlio non mi ha mai calcolato, e da più retta a chi gli da giustificazioni.


Non è la mia tesi ma una timida deduzione di quel poco che racconta Figlio e non si riferiva al tradimento in se ma allo stato di salute della mamma, di questo si sta preoccupando ora lui


----------



## Mat78 (23 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ti sei mai data una motivazione sul perché si formano questi equilibri?
> Io per esempio credo che la negazione che fanno i nostri partner sia frutto di una loro repressione agente sulla sfera sessuale.
> Nel mio caso ritengo che alla scoperta del tradimento la perdita di controllo conseguente su tutta la situazione  familiare, oltre ai vari problemi di salute coincidenti, abbiano fatto reprimere tutta la sfera sessuale, avvertita come foriera di instabilità e devastazioni.
> Alla base c'è una importante componente ansiosa.
> ...


Sinceramente io non capisco determinati discorsi. Tua moglie ti ha tradito ripetutamente e per tanto tempo, segno che non gli manca l'appetito sessuale, ma caso strano a te non la fa mai vedere. Solo a me sembra strana questa cosa? Stai sviscerato e facendo ipotesi assurde ma continui a vivere in una storia dove oggettivamente stai soffrendo (continuando ad importi scelte sue senza nessun riguardo sul tuo punto di vista). L'unica cosa che devi fare è accettare la situazione ed appenderlo al muro, salutandolo una volta al giorno, ricordandosi dei bei tempi andati. Io se fossi in te starei in guardia, e smetterei di giustificarla.


----------



## Mat78 (23 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non è la mia tesi ma una timida deduzione di quel poco che racconta Figlio e non si riferiva al tradimento in se ma allo stato di salute della mamma, di questo si sta preoccupando ora lui


Ascolta, se vogliamo continuare a raccontarci cazzate facciamolo pure. Fino ad una settimana fa la mamma andava per campi mano nella mano a sbaciucchiarsi con un loro rivale, rischiando di spifferare i loro progetti lavorativi per non parlare del resto. Casualmente dopo la scoperta e depressa ed in meno pausa ridotta ad un deleritto?


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Sinceramente *io non capisco determinati discorsi*. Tua moglie ti ha tradito ripetutamente e per tanto tempo, segno che non gli manca l'appetito sessuale, ma caso strano a te non la fa mai vedere. Solo a me sembra strana questa cosa? Stai sviscerato e facendo ipotesi assurde ma continui a vivere in una storia dove oggettivamente stai soffrendo (continuando ad importi scelte sue senza nessun riguardo sul tuo punto di vista). L'unica cosa che devi fare è accettare la situazione ed appenderlo al muro, salutandolo una volta al giorno, ricordandosi dei bei tempi andati. Io se fossi in te starei in guardia, e smetterei di giustificarla.


E l'ho capito che non li capisci...
L'appetito sessuale più o meno c'è in tutte le persone e c'è stato ovviamente anche in mia moglie e in tutte le persone, uomini e donne, che abbiamo letto in questo forum aver perso il desiderio per il partner.
Poi a un certo punto è sparito, e, come dice Nocciola, non solo per te ma per tutti.
A parte l'effetto degli psicofarmaci e degli ormoni, una ragione di tutto questo - rispiego - può essere, in alcuni casi - che vi sia in atto una repressione della sfera sessuale, tesi ancor più valida per le persone che hanno necessità di controllo su tutti gli aspetti della loro vita per ragioni legate all'ansia.
Non è - a mio parere - una cosa positiva, per me e per chi sta dall'altra parte.
La scelta della famiglia è legata alla stabilità che essa porta con sé, alla piacevolezza dello stare insieme con l'altro e all'affetto condiviso, ma è del tutto scollegata dalla passione, che evidentemente ha preso altre strade considerate inaccettabili perché - come si è sperimentato - distruttive.


----------



## Mat78 (23 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E l'ho capito che non li capisci...
> L'appetito sessuale più o meno c'è in tutte le persone e c'è stato ovviamente anche in mia moglie e in tutte le persone, uomini e donne, che abbiamo letto in questo forum aver perso il desiderio per il partner.
> Poi a un certo punto sparisce, e, come dice Nocciola, non solo per te ma per tutti.
> A parte l'effetto degli psicofarmaci e degli ormoni, una ragione di tutto questo - rispiego - può essere, in alcuni casi - che vi sia in atto una repressione della sfera sessuale, tesi ancor più valida per le persone che hanno necessità di controllo su tutti gli aspetti della loro vita per ragioni legate all'ansia.
> ...


Il mio "non capire" è  in senso lato. Quindi aspetta pure un suo risveglio ormonale, sperando che non si risvegli con qualcun altro, o magari tu non ceda a qualche bella donzella così lei avrà la scusa di darti un bel calcio nel culo. Ovviamente sarai anche tu un traditore e via di giustificazioni.


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Il mio "non capire" è  in senso lato. Quindi aspetta pure un suo risveglio ormonale, sperando che non si risvegli con qualcun altro, o magari tu non ceda a qualche bella donzella così lei avrà la scusa di darti un bel calcio nel culo. Ovviamente sarai anche tu un traditore e via di giustificazioni.


Sarebbe auspicabile condurre una vita senza compromessi e rischi, ma ho smesso di sperarci qualche decennio fa, quando ho realizzato che non potevo avere tutto.
Malgrado questo, ho avuto più di altri lo stesso.


----------



## Mat78 (23 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sarebbe auspicabile condurre una vita senza compromessi e rischi, ma ho smesso di sperarci qualche decennio fa, quando ho realizzato che non potevo avere tutto.


Certo, ma almeno un minimo sindacale penso che sia giusto.


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Certo, ma almeno un minimo sindacale penso che sia giusto.


Non è questione che sia giusto o meno, è il fatto che comunque alcune cose, come il sesso o l'innamoramento, rendono la vita molto più piacevole e pertanto restano sempre desiderabili, a qualsiasi età.
Non si tradirebbe così spesso se non lo fossero.


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Messa così sminuisci tutto il mio discorso cambiando il significato. Nessun sarcasmo ho riassunto in 2 parole le tue tesi. Comunque tranquilla che figlio non mi ha mai calcolato, e da più retta a chi gli da giustificazioni.


Sì perché adesso i tuoi discorsi hanno le sfumature :rotfl:
Senti delle due l'una: o riduci il mondo al bianco e nero in favore di una comunicazione immediata come ha fatto quel geniaccio di Salvini e parli alla pancia della gente, oppure ti metti a fare le sfumature e quindi accetti tutta una serie di cose di cui, in tutto quello che ho letto di te, non c'è neanche lontanamente traccia.
I tuoi discorsi non possono essere sminuiti perché sono, per l'appunto un richiamo ad un codice di valori ben definito che è sottinteso a tutto quello che dici.
Per me è appagante come parlare al cane, ma lo fanno tutti. E il bello degli animali è che sono costanti nelle reazioni.


----------



## Mariben (23 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Nel senso che certe dinamiche (e anche certe patologie) richiedono il tempo necessario perché si sviluppino.


Più che altro certe patologie faticano ad essere accettate dallo stesso malato che  tende a isolarsi e a nascondere a se stesso e ai suoi cari la gravità della situazione
Spesso poi un trauma , come un tradimento, scatena una serie di emozioni negative che possono sfociare nella depressione


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ti sei mai data una motivazione sul perché si formano questi equilibri?
> Io per esempio credo che la negazione che fanno i nostri partner sia frutto di una loro repressione agente sulla sfera sessuale.
> Nel mio caso ritengo che alla scoperta del tradimento la perdita di controllo conseguente su tutta la situazione  familiare, oltre ai vari problemi di salute coincidenti, abbiano fatto reprimere tutta la sfera sessuale, avvertita come foriera di instabilità e devastazioni.
> Alla base c'è una importante componente ansiosa.
> ...


Sinceramente? No.
Ho smesso da tempo di farmi domande Da tempo. Penso a me


----------



## Mat78 (23 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì perché adesso i tuoi discorsi hanno le sfumature :rotfl:
> Senti delle due l'una: o riduci il mondo al bianco e nero in favore di una comunicazione immediata come ha fatto quel geniaccio di Salvini e parli alla pancia della gente, oppure ti metti a fare le sfumature e quindi accetti tutta una serie di cose di cui, in tutto quello che ho letto di te, non c'è neanche lontanamente traccia.
> I tuoi discorsi non possono essere sminuiti perché sono, per l'appunto un richiamo ad un codice di valori ben definito che è sottinteso a tutto quello che dici.
> Per me è appagante come parlare al cane, ma lo fanno tutti. E il bello degli animali è che sono costanti nelle reazioni.


 oddio quanto mi fai ridere. Nei miei discorsi le sfumature non ci sono o è bianco o è nero. Io ho parlato di sminuire non di sfumature e caro il mio avvocato penso che dovresti capire la differenza. Continui a parlare di valori dimostrando che non capisci per avallare le tue tesi. Se preferisci parlare con un cane che non ti capisce guardandoti come un idiota  credendo che i suoi silenzi e scodinzolamenti vari siano un modo per darti ragione ed alzare il tuo ego, fallo pure.


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sinceramente? No.
> Ho smesso da tempo di farmi domande Da tempo. Penso a me


Che è lo step successivo.:up:


----------



## patroclo (23 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Grazie anche a te, non pensavo potesse succedere anche questo nella menopausa.


.....se è per quello basta anche un banalissimo problema tiroideo, non dico che sia quello che che fa "nascere" il problema ma sbalzi ormonali accentuano, esaltano, deprimono condizioni che di base ci sono già.


----------



## Eagle72 (23 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E l'ho capito che non li capisci...
> L'appetito sessuale più o meno c'è in tutte le persone e c'è stato ovviamente anche in mia moglie e in tutte le persone, uomini e donne, che abbiamo letto in questo forum aver perso il desiderio per il partner.
> Poi a un certo punto è sparito, e, come dice Nocciola, non solo per te ma per tutti.
> A parte l'effetto degli psicofarmaci e degli ormoni, una ragione di tutto questo - rispiego - può essere, in alcuni casi - che vi sia in atto una repressione della sfera sessuale, tesi ancor più valida per le persone che hanno necessità di controllo su tutti gli aspetti della loro vita per ragioni legate all'ansia.
> ...


non mi è chiaro però quello che dici...è sparito in seguito al tradimento? o prima? noi prima della scoperta (7 mesi fa) avevamo grandissimo desiderio (certo lei alternava momenti no perchè era nella tempesta e i sensi di colpa a volte la frenavano)...ma poco prima della scoperta, quando lei stava per chiudere, andavamo alla grande....poi dalla scoperta, dopo una prima fase di ripresa dell'attività (rivalsa, riconquista ecc) ci stiamo spegnendo...io sopratutto e lei di conseguenza. Da parte mia è prendere coscienza di ciò che è successo...e il fatto che abbia fatto sesso per mesi anche con qualcun altro me l'ha fa vedere diversa...la vedo e non mi fa "effetto"....la tocco e non mi fa "effetto"...(prima mi eccitava anche solo immaginarla) ...come se fisicamente avessi alzato un muro....L'affetto c'è e stiamo anche recuperando serenità quotidiana..ma il desiderio non c'è...e non è frutto dei 20 anni insieme...della noia....perchè non ne abbiamo mai avuta...ma è un effetto collaterale della scoperta...è come se ora separassi la compagnia di vita, moglie, madre da quella che è partner sessuale...e quest'ultima non riesco a vederla, a goderla, per la grande delusione e gelosia che ha comportato il tradimento fisico....in questi mesi ho sofferto tanto l'aspetto fisico della sua vicenda e spesso durante i rapporti ci pensavo...ora ne rifuggo.. un po complicato da descrivere..Spero passi quanto prima...altrimenti è un casino non da poco


----------



## Figlio (23 Maggio 2018)

x Mat
Io guardo cosa scrivi ma è ovvio che chiedo delucidazioni a chi può aiutarmi a capire che caspita succede nella testa di mia madre. Le delucidazioni servono a me, non a mia madre e non a mio padre, loro posso farsi aiutare da un professionista. Mi servono come approccio.
E non fatevi sempre la guerra a suon d'insulti più o meno velati.
Mariben e Danny mi son di grande aiuto in questo momento, come ipazia che è stata l'unica a farmi sorridere guardando i vostri post, ma anche Brunetta con spunti interessanti ed il pragmatismo di arcistufo che ti aiutano a stare con i piedi ben piantati a terra, ma così tanti altri, anche oriente.
Volutamente lascio fuori mi padre che secondo me sta soffrendo come un cane anche se mi fa vedere di essere un pilastro inattaccabile.


----------



## Mat78 (23 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> x Mat
> Io guardo cosa scrivi ma è ovvio che chiedo delucidazioni a chi può aiutarmi a capire che caspita succede nella testa di mia madre. Le delucidazioni servono a me, non a mia madre e non a mio padre, loro posso farsi aiutare da un professionista. Mi servono come approccio.
> E non fatevi sempre la guerra a suon d'insulti più o meno velati.
> Mariben e Danny mi son di grande aiuto in questo momento, come ipazia che è stata l'unica a farmi sorridere guardando i vostri post, ma anche Brunetta con spunti interessanti ed il pragmatismo di arcistufo che ti aiutano a stare con i piedi ben piantati a terra, ma così tanti altri, anche oriente.
> Volutamente lascio fuori mi padre che secondo me sta soffrendo come un cane anche se mi fa vedere di essere un pilastro inattaccabile.


Non cercavo spiegazioni o attenzioni. Nessun problema.🖒


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Maggio 2018)

Leggendo un po mi sembra di aver capito che un tradimento possa essere scatento da una depressione, problema ormonale, menopausa, varie ed eventuali.

Non credo proprio, sono dei giustificativi che vengono dati solo per alleviare il dolore che si è creato.

La depressione, porta più all'astinenza e alla perdita di interesse verso il sesso.
La depressione da insoddisfazione del rapporto di coppia, porta a cercare fuori quello che in casa non si trova.

La menopausa dà forti sbalzi d'umore e altre problematiche, sinceramente il tradimento c'entra niente con queste patologie.


----------



## Lorella (23 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ciao la depressione è una malattia. esattamente come tante altre, ha  sintomi e cure  che devono essere tarate caso per caso.  Io mi sentivo triste, demotivata, apatica, tutti i miei interessi, le mie passioni non avevano nessuna attrattiva, non più. Le mie giornate, dovere a parte e a fatica pure quello, erano scandite dall'immobilità e dall'ansia . Ogni piccolo problema ogni contrattempo erano fonte di angoscia, dormivo poco e male, mangiavo peggio ma sopratutto non ero più padrona di me stessa , della mia vita. Provavo a uscire al cinema o con gli amici ma quasi sempre venivo presa da attacchi di ansia se non di panico ( terrificanti quelli ). Passavo le giornate a letto o sul divano, spesso a piangere finchè mi addormentavo sfinita e tanto altro ma.... questi erano i MIEI sintomi. Quando non ce l'ho fatta più mi sono recata in un centro d'ascolto  ( tipo consultorio ), da lì mi hanno indirizzata da uno psichiatra e grazie a lui, ai farmaci e a una serie di supporti psicologici piano piano ne sono uscita.
> Tu... quello che puoi fare a mio avviso, una volta diagnosticata la malattia è starle vicino, tenendo sempre presente che un malato di depressione NON decide se e quando uscirne di sua volontà ma che al pari di un infartuato, ad esempio, ha bisogno di terapie, cure e  dell'affetto dei suoi cari.
> 
> Il cane nero è una brutta bestia e va tenuto al guinzaglio , anche dopo la guarigione


Confermo. Credo che questi sintomi, mediamente, siano abbastanza comuni nella depressione. La cosa veramente difficile da sopportare poi, è il contesto lavorativo. Se non hai la possibilità di metterti in malattia, dover affrontare le giornate lavorative diventa un martirio.


----------



## Eagle72 (23 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Leggendo un po mi sembra di aver capito che un tradimento possa essere scatento da una depressione, problema ormonale, menopausa, varie ed eventuali.
> 
> Non credo proprio, sono dei giustificativi che vengono dati solo per alleviare il dolore che si è creato.
> 
> ...


Il tradimento è una botta di vita, una droga, e lo si può cercare durante o dopo una depressione, un lutto, una perdita di lavoro, insoddisfazione personale ecc. Io dopo una depressione fortissima di un anno per problemi lavorativi...non so se sia un caso.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Maggio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Il tradimento è una botta di vita, una droga, e lo si può cercare durante o dopo una depressione, un lutto, una perdita di lavoro, insoddisfazione personale ecc. Io dopo una depressione fortissima di un anno per problemi lavorativi...non so se sia un caso.


dopo, non durante. Durante sei affossato, quando lentamente risali la china cerchi stimoli.


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Il tradimento è una botta di vita, una droga, e lo si può cercare *durante* o dopo una depressione, un lutto, una perdita di lavoro, insoddisfazione personale ecc. Io dopo una depressione fortissima di un anno per problemi lavorativi...non so se sia un caso.


Durante no.
Se poi si è ancora sotto psicofarmaci anche la libido viene alterata, solitamente depressa.
Dopo, ovvero nel periodo di tempo tra una crisi e l'altra, sì.
Ma in quel momento non si è più in depressione.


----------



## Moni (23 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E l'ho capito che non li capisci...
> L'appetito sessuale più o meno c'è in tutte le persone e c'è stato ovviamente anche in mia moglie e in tutte le persone, uomini e donne, che abbiamo letto in questo forum aver perso il desiderio per il partner.
> Poi a un certo punto è sparito, e, come dice Nocciola, non solo per te ma per tutti.
> A parte l'effetto degli psicofarmaci e degli ormoni, una ragione di tutto questo - rispiego - può essere, in alcuni casi - che vi sia in atto una repressione della sfera sessuale, tesi ancor più valida per le persone che hanno necessità di controllo su tutti gli aspetti della loro vita per ragioni legate all'ansia.
> ...


Posso capire e comprendere e ho un paio di amiche messe come te
Sono persone molto buone remissive e io che le vedo da fuori nonostante siano donne realizzate nel lavoro ecc le trovo  deboli decisamente succubi e soptutto tanto restie al cambiamento in ogni sfera della loro vita lavorativa e non e questo il punto cruciale 
Una volta scherzando il marito di una disse: la mia fortuna e che mia moglie abbia il terrore dei cambiamenti ... Un 'altrami avrebbe lasciato
Questo è quello che alla richiesta di fare sesso risponde se proprio devo ...
Questo è quello che si ammazza di seghe sul pc segno che tutta sta rinuncia gli pesa 
Poi non saranno tutti così c'è pure chi il sesso lo ha scordato 
Però tu danny sei davvero un caso più unico che raro avendoti pure tradito scusami ma quando ti leggo provo una tenerezza e una volgia io di darle un calcio in culo a tua moglie 

Ti presenterei la mia amica di cui sopra così i vostri rispettivi se la prendono un po dove meritano 
Poi forse voi desiderate quello ..ho letto anche dei soldi e la paghetta ma io sarei sclerata con una così 

Va be è giusto che ognuno viva la sua vita dandosi delle priorità certamente si può stare senza sesso in una coppia ma non è una coppia è un rapporto amichevole 

si toglie e si rinuncia ad uno degli aspetti più belli del rapporto uomo donna .. 
Poi i figli crescono e si invecchia e io darei di matto  


Danny la mia amica e 'anche una bella donna pensaci


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> non mi è chiaro però quello che dici...è sparito in seguito al tradimento? o prima? noi prima della scoperta (7 mesi fa) avevamo grandissimo desiderio (certo lei alternava momenti no perchè era nella tempesta e i sensi di colpa a volte la frenavano)...ma poco prima della scoperta, quando lei stava per chiudere, andavamo alla grande....poi dalla scoperta, dopo una prima fase di ripresa dell'attività (rivalsa, riconquista ecc) ci stiamo spegnendo...io sopratutto e lei di conseguenza. Da parte mia è prendere coscienza di ciò che è successo...e il fatto che abbia fatto sesso per mesi anche con qualcun altro me l'ha fa vedere diversa...la vedo e non mi fa "effetto"....la tocco e non mi fa "effetto"...(prima mi eccitava anche solo immaginarla) ...come se fisicamente avessi alzato un muro....L'affetto c'è e stiamo anche recuperando serenità quotidiana..ma il desiderio non c'è...e non è frutto dei 20 anni insieme...della noia....perchè non ne abbiamo mai avuta...ma è un effetto collaterale della scoperta...è come se ora separassi la compagnia di vita, moglie, madre da quella che è partner sessuale...e quest'ultima non riesco a vederla, a goderla, per la grande delusione e gelosia che ha comportato il tradimento fisico....in questi mesi ho sofferto tanto l'aspetto fisico della sua vicenda e spesso durante i rapporti ci pensavo...ora ne rifuggo.. un po complicato da descrivere..Spero passi quanto prima...altrimenti è un casino non da poco


Ho omesso molte cose accadute dopo.
Dopo il tradimento mia moglie ha avuto una serie di problemi, sia fisici che psichici che è stato necessario curare.
Non fatico a pensare che la scoperta con tutto il casino che è accaduto abbia contribuito a destabilizzarla.
Anche adesso prende farmaci che hanno come conseguenza l'alterazione della libido.
Per cui... non so. Non ho alcuna certezza delle effettive cause di questa stasi.
A me lei sembra che adesso sia ritornata a stare bene, ma la componente sessuale alla fine non si è più ristabilita come speravo.


----------



## Eagle72 (23 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Durante no.
> Se poi si è ancora sotto psicofarmaci anche la libido viene alterata, solitamente depressa.
> Dopo, ovvero nel periodo di tempo tra una crisi e l'altra, sì.
> Ma in quel momento non si è più in depressione.


Il durante era piu riferito a un periodo di insoddisfazione personale...avrei dovuto separare..


----------



## Moni (23 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Leggendo un po mi sembra di aver capito che un tradimento possa essere scatento da una depressione, problema ormonale, menopausa, varie ed eventuali.
> 
> Non credo proprio, sono dei giustificativi che vengono dati solo per alleviare il dolore che si è creato.
> 
> ...


In effetti la depressione può portare al calo del desiderio così come si rinuncia ad altri aspetti belli della vita scatta un'apatia generalizzata  ma a quel punto ci si cura 

Se invece non fai sesso con me ma il sesso ti interessa be è un altra situazione 
Se stai con me perché non hai alternative ti fa comodo ma mi vedi come una sorella con la quale passare del tempo di qualità grazie e tanti saluti none ciò che desidero 
Se ci sono invece dei probelmi oggettivi proviamo ad affrontarli insieme e risolverli 

No?


----------



## Moni (23 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ho omesso molte cose accadute dopo.
> Dopo il tradimento mia moglie ha avuto una serie di problemi, sia fisici che psichici che è stato necessario curare.
> Non fatico a pensare che la scoperta con tutto il casino che è accaduto abbia contribuito a destabilizzarla.
> Anche adesso prende farmaci che hanno come conseguenza l'alterazione della libido.
> ...


Io credo che morto quell' aspetto sia quasi impossibile risollevarlo danny 
Come le mie conoscenze o ti capiterà un incontro che sconvolgerà il tutto o proseguirai così 
Io ti auguro  la prima ipotesi


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> In effetti la depressione può portare al calo del desiderio così come si rinuncia ad altri aspetti belli della vita scatta un'apatia generalizzata  ma a quel punto ci si cura
> 
> Se invece non fai sesso con me ma il sesso ti interessa be è un altra situazione
> Se stai con me perché non hai alternative ti fa comodo ma mi vedi come una sorella con la quale passare del tempo di qualità grazie e tanti saluti none ciò che desidero
> ...


certamente, per questo dico che la depressione non porta a far sesso fuori casa. I problemi sono ben altri, non è il caso di nascondersi dietro questa falsa giustificazione.


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Io credo che morto quell' aspetto sia quasi impossibile risollevarlo danny
> Come le mie conoscenze o *ti capiterà un incontro che sconvolgerà il tutt*o o proseguirai così
> Io ti auguro  la prima ipotesi


Grazie per l'augurio.


----------



## Mariben (23 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Leggendo un po mi sembra di aver capito che un tradimento possa essere scatento da una depressione, problema ormonale, menopausa, varie ed eventuali.
> 
> Non credo proprio, sono dei giustificativi che vengono dati solo per alleviare il dolore che si è creato.
> 
> ...


 A dire il vero Io ho affermato il contrario cioè che la depressione possa essere conseguenza di un tradimento soprattutto se subito rispondendo a Dani Io ho usato psicofarmaci d'accordo con il mio psichiatra abbiamo fatto dei tentativi La maggior parte mi dava effetti collaterali come calo della libido Oserei dire crollo della libido è un appetito instancabile per cui mi sono ritrovata in un poco tempo ancora più depressa perché mi vedevo grassa non mi piacevo e quel po' di libido che mi era rimasta era andata in cavalleria Poi ho trovato abbiamo trovato un farmaco che purtroppo però non era mutuabile Ma che mi faceva bene e non aveva quegli effetti collaterali


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> A dire il vero Io ho affermato il contrario cioè che la depressione possa essere conseguenza di un tradimento soprattutto se subito rispondendo a Dani Io ho usato psicofarmaci d'accordo con il mio psichiatra abbiamo fatto dei tentativi La maggior parte mi dava effetti collaterali come calo della libido Oserei dire crollo della libido è un appetito instancabile per cui mi sono ritrovata in un poco tempo ancora più depressa perché mi vedevo grassa non mi piacevo e quel po' di libido che mi era rimasta era andata in cavalleria Poi ho trovato abbiamo trovato un farmaco che purtroppo però non era mutuabile Ma che mi faceva bene e non aveva quegli effetti collaterali


conseguenza di un tradimento ci sta in entrambi i casi, come tradito per la botta che ricevi.

Come traditore, perchè non riesci a separati da quella relazione ormai chiusa.


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> A dire il vero Io ho affermato il contrario cioè che l*a depressione possa essere conseguenza di un tradimento soprattutto se subito* rispondendo a Dani Io ho usato psicofarmaci d'accordo con il mio psichiatra abbiamo fatto dei tentativi La maggior parte mi dava effetti collaterali come calo della libido *Oserei dire crollo della libido* è un appetito instancabile per cui mi sono ritrovata in un poco tempo ancora più depressa perché mi vedevo grassa non mi piacevo e quel po' di libido che mi era rimasta era andata in cavalleria Poi ho trovato abbiamo trovato un farmaco che purtroppo però non era mutuabile Ma che mi faceva bene e non aveva quegli effetti collaterali


Se soggetti predisposti assolutamente sì.
Sì, anche mia moglie prende psicofarmaci e assume contemporaneamente una cura ormonale.
Credo che anche per questo la libido sia azzerata.
In ogni caso, dopo il tradimento subito neppure io sono stato bene.
Ho sofferto di crisi di ansia, di insonnia e di un crollo dell'autostima e a livello fisico di un'infiammazione dolorosa alla prostata, evidentemente di origine psicosomatica a causa dello stress.
Dopo mi sono risollevato, direi che sto meglio anche di prima psicologicamente ma...
Mi sento rifiutato come uomo con lei. E' l'unica cosa che non si è risolta.
Per il resto va tutto bene. Anzi.


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> oddio quanto mi fai ridere. Nei miei discorsi le sfumature non ci sono o è bianco o è nero. Io ho parlato di sminuire non di sfumature e caro il mio avvocato penso che dovresti capire la differenza. Continui a parlare di valori dimostrando che non capisci per avallare le tue tesi. Se preferisci parlare con un cane che non ti capisce guardandoti come un idiota  credendo che i suoi silenzi e scodinzolamenti vari siano un modo per darti ragione ed alzare il tuo ego, fallo pure.


I tuoi discorsi non hanno sfumature, e perciò, opinione mia ovviamente, non vanno sminuiti. Ma nemmeno capiti.  L'ego c'entra poco.  Il mio cane lecca la mano che legge il bastone, a prescindere perché è programmato cosi. Tu invece godi o soffri a prescindere dall'aderenza al codice precotto per cui sei programmato. Mica puoi sminuire un cane. Ma la gente ci parla uguale. 
Anzi. Spesso trovi anche persone molto sole che iniziano a trattarli come figli. 
Registravo solo la stessa sensazione. Tutto qua.


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> conseguenza di un tradimento ci sta in entrambi i casi, come tradito per la botta che ricevi.
> 
> Come traditore, perchè non riesci a separati da quella relazione ormai chiusa.


Sì.


----------



## Mariben (23 Maggio 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Confermo. Credo che questi sintomi, mediamente, siano abbastanza comuni nella depressione. La cosa veramente difficile da sopportare poi, è il contesto lavorativo. Se non hai la possibilità di metterti in malattia, dover affrontare le giornate lavorative diventa un martirio.


Non dirmelo.... Lavoro in proprio e a giornate non riuscivo a rimanere in bottega più di un paio d'ore ; La mia collaboratrice è stata una santa suppliva alle mie mancanze e alle mie défaillance Ma è stata dura In compenso ho ricevuto il premio dall'agenzia delle entrate che mi ha contestato un evasione fiscale con relativa sanzione riguardo a quell'anno a nulla è valsa la mia memoria difensiva corredata da una risma di certificati medici


----------



## Figlio (23 Maggio 2018)

Da quello che ho potuto capire non credete in una depressione o potrebbe essere ma si vedrà con il tempo.
In definitiva sterebbe facendo un po la vittima.


----------



## Moni (23 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se soggetti predisposti assolutamente sì.
> Sì, anche mia moglie prende psicofarmaci e assume contemporaneamente una cura ormonale.
> Credo che anche per questo la libido sia azzerata.
> In ogni caso, dopo il tradimento subito neppure io sono stato bene.
> ...


scusami se insisto ma se uscite  una sera sbevazzate scherzate ridete .. Proprio nulla succede ?
A volte bisogna aiutarsi


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> scusami se insisto ma se uscite  una sera sbevazzate scherzate ridete .. Proprio nulla succede ?
> A volte bisogna aiutarsi


Uhm, no. Neppure se ci baciamo. Finisce lì.
C'è stata una ripresa per un certo periodo qualche mese fa circa, poi basta.


----------



## Mariben (23 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Da quello che ho potuto capire non credete in una depressione o potrebbe essere ma si vedrà con il tempo.
> In definitiva sterebbe facendo un po la vittima.


Potrebbe . Quando ci si sente in pericolo una delle strategie è " fingersi morto " dopo aver tentato la fuga magari.
Però ora ... Davvero lascia che se la sbroglino i tuoi ; la crisi è loro , la coppia pure
Tu fai il figlio e se non hanno bisogno di te per altre questioni
..spostati


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Oh ma guarda che io sto messa come te
> Ti sto solo dando l’altro punto di vista
> La cosa giusta è separarsi. Poi si può non farlo e farsi là propria vita sapendo che il rischio è passare dalla parte del torto


Sottoscrivo in pieno.


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Maggio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> E se con te scopa al minimo sindacale e fuori invece si sfoga?


Lo/la mandi affanculo seduta stante.


----------



## Moni (23 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm, no. Neppure se ci baciamo. Finisce lì.
> C'è stata una ripresa per un certo periodo qualche mese fa circa, poi basta.


Ok ma se tu ci provi posto che ne abbia ancora voglia lei che fa si scansa dice no cioè qualcosa dira' buon dio 
Il marito della mia amica manco ci prova da anni davvero e se ci prova lei lui appunto dice non me la sento


----------



## Moni (23 Maggio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sottoscrivo in pieno.


E perché non ci si separa allora tolto motivo economico


----------



## Figlio (23 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Potrebbe . Quando ci si sente in pericolo una delle strategie è " fingersi morto " dopo aver tentato la fuga magari.
> Però ora ... Davvero lascia che se la sbroglino i tuoi ; la crisi è loro , la coppia pure
> Tu fai il figlio e se non hanno bisogno di te per altre questioni
> ..spostati


Sto già lasciando che se la sbrighino da soli, io sto solo monitorando.
Non mi spiego il perchè. Rimango sempre dell'idea che se mio padre non andava più bene per lei poteva semplicemente parlarne con lui ed evitare tutto questo strazio.


----------



## Figlio (23 Maggio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non cercavo spiegazioni o attenzioni. Nessun problema.🖒


Sicuramente mi son spiegato male, non credo tu abbia bisogno delle mie attenzioni.


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> E perché non ci si separa allora tolto motivo economico


Io non posso proprio per motivi economici.


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> scusami se insisto ma se uscite  una sera sbevazzate scherzate ridete .. Proprio nulla succede ?
> A volte bisogna aiutarsi


La cadenza bimestrale che caratterizza i nostri rapporti coincide ormai SEMPRE con delle sbevazzate.
Da sobria evidentemente non ce la fa.


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ok ma se tu ci provi posto che ne abbia ancora voglia lei che fa si scansa dice no cioè qualcosa dira' buon dio
> Il marito della mia amica manco ci prova da anni davvero e se ci prova lei lui appunto dice non me la sento


Diciamo che ci provo spesso.
L'ultima volta ieri.
Dopo averla abbracciata, baciata sul collo, accarezzata qua e là, fatto dei complimenti e dette cose carine, fase in cui si mostra comunque contenta, si scansa dicendo che ha un sacco di cose da fare.
Se glielo chiedo esplicitamente mi dice che in quel momento non ha voglia.


----------



## robson (23 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Sto già lasciando che se la sbrighino da soli, io sto solo monitorando.
> Non mi spiego il perchè. Rimango sempre dell'idea che se mio padre non andava più bene per lei poteva semplicemente parlarne con lui ed evitare tutto questo strazio.


la fai facile tu!!! e si che sei anche fidanzato e i problemi sai che ci sono sempre in una coppia poi coi figli e anni sulle spalle si instaurano degli automatismi mentali che come sbarre alle volte  ci chiudono in una gavbbia da cui è impossibile evadere. sei rigido molto rigido .guarda che tutti possono sbagliare


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che ci provo spesso.
> L'ultima volta ieri.
> Dopo averla abbracciata, baciata sul collo, accarezzata qua e là, fatto dei complimenti e dette cose carine, fase in cui si mostra comunque contenta, si scansa dicendo che ha un sacco di cose da fare.
> Se glielo chiedo esplicitamente mi dice che in quel momento non ha voglia.


Leggo questa risposta ed è come guardarsi allo specchio.


----------



## Mariben (23 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se soggetti predisposti assolutamente sì.
> Sì, anche mia moglie prende psicofarmaci e assume contemporaneamente una cura ormonale.
> Credo che anche per questo la libido sia azzerata.
> In ogni caso, dopo il tradimento subito neppure io sono stato bene.
> ...


Ma.... Prende psicofarmaci ancora per? Scusa la domanda ma io sono stata in cura per 2 anni dopo di che , anche durante a dire il vero, ho fatto psicoterapia,
Individuale e di gruppo e altre cose.
Ho smesso di prendere farmaci un mese prima che mio padre morisse ; l ultimo xanax l ho preso il giorno del suo funerale..
Dopo di che in rapida successione ho avuto il lutto di mia mamma ,e una serie di piccoli e grandi rogne .... Mai più preso farmaci  come dire che , ricadute a parte, se non hai più la prostata infiammata mica continui a prendere la cura ..


----------



## Mat78 (23 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Da quello che ho potuto capire non credete in una depressione o potrebbe essere ma si vedrà con il tempo.
> In definitiva sterebbe facendo un po la vittima.


Prima della scoperta si comportava così?  Se la risposta è  no, traine le tue conclusioni


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ma.... Prende psicofarmaci ancora per? Scusa la domanda ma io sono stata in cura per 2 anni dopo di che , anche durante a dire il vero, ho fatto psicoterapia,
> Individuale e di gruppo e altre cose.
> Ho smesso di prendere farmaci un mese prima che mio padre morisse ; l ultimo xanax l ho preso il giorno del suo funerale..
> Dopo di che in rapida successione ho avuto il lutto di mia mamma ,e una serie di piccoli e grandi rogne .... Mai più preso farmaci  come dire che , ricadute a parte, se non hai più la prostata infiammata mica continui a prendere la cura ..


Ha iniziato la cura farmacologica due anni fa circa sotto prescrizione psichiatrica, per un anno ha fatto anche psicoterapia. 
No, non ha smesso. Soffre di crisi di ansia e altri problemi e dopo la scoperta del  tradimento ha avuto diverse sintomatologie anche a livello fisico. Non entro nei particolari, poiché non voglio parlare di una persona che è estranea a questo forum. Ora e da un po' però mi sembra decisamente più serena.


----------



## ologramma (23 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che ci provo spesso.
> L'ultima volta ieri.
> Dopo averla abbracciata, baciata sul collo, accarezzata qua e là, fatto dei complimenti e dette cose carine, fase in cui si mostra comunque contenta, si scansa dicendo che ha un sacco di cose da fare.
> Se glielo chiedo esplicitamente mi dice che in quel momento non ha voglia.


io neanche lo faccio più quello che dici  di fare per ottenere cosa ?
Evito perchè già so la risposta


----------



## Moni (23 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che ci provo spesso.
> L'ultima volta ieri.
> Dopo averla abbracciata, baciata sul collo, accarezzata qua e là, fatto dei complimenti e dette cose carine, fase in cui si mostra comunque contenta, si scansa dicendo che ha un sacco di cose da fare.
> Se glielo chiedo esplicitamente mi dice che in quel momento non ha voglia.


Sarò brutale ma se così non credo sia recuperabile una volta passata è passata bisognerebbe capire se con altri ...
Non voglio infierire ma vedo stesse situazioni in altri casi e li vedo andare avanti da anni anni con una che aspetta è uno che si scansa

Forse si può fare senza ma c'è sempre  chi patisce questo mancato aspetto e prima o poi ...
Tu X qualche motivo sei  ancora innamorato o dipendente da tutta la situazione 
E capisco  non sia facile ma a questi livelli Danny  scusami è ostinazione ( stessa cosa dico alla mia amica eh )
Davvero storia fotocopia al contrario ma senza tradimento credo 

Poi libero di andare avanti così ma sei una bomba  pronta ad esplodere X me è così come la mia amica non sereno
Che palle con tutti i probelmi che ci sono al
Mondo accompagnarsi con ste lagne però scusate ma dai ...i


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ti sei mai data una motivazione sul perché si formano questi equilibri?
> Io per esempio credo che la negazione che fanno i nostri partner sia frutto di una loro repressione agente sulla sfera sessuale.
> Nel mio caso ritengo che alla scoperta del tradimento la perdita di controllo conseguente su tutta la situazione  familiare, oltre ai vari problemi di salute coincidenti, abbiano fatto reprimere tutta la sfera sessuale, avvertita come foriera di instabilità e devastazioni.
> Alla base c'è una importante componente ansiosa.
> ...


Credo che tu dica cose molto probabili.
Nonostante chi esclude il sesso dica di stare benissimo, e quindi appare solo il rifiuto del partner, si tratta di un rifiuto di una parte di sé.
Le ragioni possono essere molteplici e diversificate e non credo consapevoli.
È difficile anche usando il “Manuale del piccolo terapeuta dilettante” capirle, ma ci sono.
Esistono  i suicidi che si privano della vita, possono ben esistere persone che si negano la più istintuale espressione vitale. Del resto esistono anche persone che vivono una sessualità violenta o promiscua o morbosa che non placa né desideri, né inquietudini. Ognuno incontra il proprio male di vivere.


----------



## Mariben (23 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ha iniziato la cura farmacologica due anni fa circa sotto prescrizione psichiatrica, per un anno ha fatto anche psicoterapia.
> No, non ha smesso. Soffre di crisi di ansia e altri problemi e dopo la scoperta del  tradimento ha avuto diverse sintomatologie anche a livello fisico. Non entro nei particolari, poiché non voglio parlare di una persona che è estranea a questo forum. Ora e da un po' però mi sembra decisamente più serena.


Certo non intendevo essere invadente era solo per dire che una volta smesso , se guariti, si affronta la vita i problemi e perché no anche la sessualità da vivi... Finalmente


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> non mi è chiaro però quello che dici...è sparito in seguito al tradimento? o prima? noi prima della scoperta (7 mesi fa) avevamo grandissimo desiderio (certo lei alternava momenti no perchè era nella tempesta e i sensi di colpa a volte la frenavano)...ma poco prima della scoperta, quando lei stava per chiudere, andavamo alla grande....poi dalla scoperta, dopo una prima fase di ripresa dell'attività (rivalsa, riconquista ecc) ci stiamo spegnendo...io sopratutto e lei di conseguenza. Da parte mia è prendere coscienza di ciò che è successo...e il fatto che abbia fatto sesso per mesi anche con qualcun altro me l'ha fa vedere diversa...la vedo e non mi fa "effetto"....la tocco e non mi fa "effetto"...(prima mi eccitava anche solo immaginarla) ...come se fisicamente avessi alzato un muro....L'affetto c'è e stiamo anche recuperando serenità quotidiana..ma il desiderio non c'è...e non è frutto dei 20 anni insieme...della noia....perchè non ne abbiamo mai avuta...ma è un effetto collaterale della scoperta...è come se ora separassi la compagnia di vita, moglie, madre da quella che è partner sessuale...e quest'ultima non riesco a vederla, a goderla, per la grande delusione e gelosia che ha comportato il tradimento fisico....in questi mesi ho sofferto tanto l'aspetto fisico della sua vicenda e spesso durante i rapporti ci pensavo...ora ne rifuggo.. un po complicato da descrivere..Spero passi quanto prima...altrimenti è un casino non da poco


Hai descritto un tuo vissuto di rabbia che ti impedisce di...
La sessualità femminile è caratterizzata (prevalentemente) dell’abbandono e dalla fiducia.
Persa la fiducia, è difficile abbandonarsi.
La sessualità maschile è (prevalentemente) legata alla aggressività, alla conquista del penetrare. Questo comporta però anche la fiducia di penetrare un territorio non nemico (v. la fantasia della vagina dentata).
Se si ha paura di un eccesso di rabbia ci si auto-inibisce l’aggressività che potrebbe essere pericolosa per lei e se si unisce la mancanza di fiducia, il rapporto sessuale diventa impossibile.


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Che palle con tutti i probelmi che ci sono al
> Mondo accompagnarsi con ste lagne però scusate ma dai ...i





Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno incontra il proprio male di vivere.





Mariben ha detto:


> se guariti, si affronta la vita i problemi e perché no anche la sessualità da vivi... Finalmente


Ho estrapolato queste tre frasi perché a fasi alterne e congiuntamente esprimono quello che sento.
La speranza che vi sia una via d'uscita per noi prima o poi, il desiderio sempre più più forte negli ultimi tempi di crearmela senza di lei, il tentativo di comprendere la situazione per avere ancora una progettualità.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Leggendo un po mi sembra di aver capito che un tradimento possa essere scatento da una depressione, problema ormonale, menopausa, varie ed eventuali.
> 
> Non credo proprio, sono dei giustificativi che vengono dati solo per alleviare il dolore che si è creato.
> 
> ...


Ho indicato la menopausa come spiegazione per una emotività più fragile, raccontata da figlio, non come giustificazione.
Mi risulta che le manifestazioni della menopausa sono individuali, come quelle della adolescenza. Ci sono menopause e adolescenze nervose e rabbiose e altre cariche di eccitazione ecc.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Sto già lasciando che se la sbrighino da soli, io sto solo monitorando.
> Non mi spiego il perchè. Rimango sempre dell'idea che se mio padre non andava più bene per lei poteva semplicemente parlarne con lui ed evitare tutto questo strazio.


A questo punto non ti riguarda più.
Tu non eri (e non dovevi, non devi e non dovrai mai) nel loro letto e non sai cosa funzionava e cosa no.


----------



## Figlio (23 Maggio 2018)

robson ha detto:


> la fai facile tu!!! e si che sei anche fidanzato e i problemi sai che ci sono sempre in una coppia poi coi figli e anni sulle spalle si instaurano degli automatismi mentali che come sbarre alle volte  ci chiudono in una gavbbia da cui è impossibile evadere. sei rigido molto rigido .guarda che tutti possono sbagliare


Certo che tutti possono sbagliare, ma è troppo dare rispetto ad una persona mettendolo al corrente che il matrimonio non va e che non lo ama più?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Certo che tutti possono sbagliare, ma è troppo dare rispetto ad una persona mettendolo al corrente che il matrimonio non va e che non lo ama più?


Che non lo ama più poi deciso tu?
Che il matrimonio non va anche? 
Chiedo eh


----------



## Figlio (23 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Che non lo ama più poi deciso tu?
> Che il matrimonio non va anche?
> Chiedo eh


Se si arriva ad "uscire" con il concorrente in affari di mio padre, benissimo non va. Tu che dici?


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Certo che tutti possono sbagliare, ma è troppo dare rispetto ad una persona mettendolo al corrente che il matrimonio non va e che non lo ama più?


 mi è venuto un dubbio, sei certo che il matrimonio dei tuoi genitori sia ormai un pro forma, di cui tu non sei al corrente?


----------



## Figlio (23 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi è venuto un dubbio, sei certo che il matrimonio dei tuoi genitori sia ormai un pro forma, di cui tu non sei al corrente?


Non ne posso essere completamente sicuro, però vedo mio padre che non sta tanto bene e perchè mia madre mi ha detto che lo ama? Non dirmi per non darti un dispiacere perchè il dispiacere me lo danno in questa situazione.


----------



## oriente70 (23 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A questo punto non ti riguarda più.
> Tu non eri (e non dovevi, non devi e non dovrai mai) nel loro letto e non sai cosa funzionava e cosa no.


Ma è lui che l'ha beccata... Giustamente non deve entrare nelle loro faccende personali ma se ci sta di mezzo il suo futuro ha tutto il diritto di tutelarsi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Non ne posso essere completamente sicuro, però vedo mio padre che non sta tanto bene e perchè mia madre mi ha detto che lo ama? Non dirmi per non darti un dispiacere perchè il dispiacere me lo danno in questa situazione.


 per un caso sfortunato hai scoperto, se no sarebbe andato tutto liscio. Non voglio difendere nessuno, ma non sai con certezza come sta funzionando il loro rapporto. Tu hai sempre visto quello che ti volevano far vedere, potrebbe esserci stato qualche problema di cui non sei al corrente. E qualsiasi cosa sia( in termini sentimentali intendo) sarebbe meglio tu non lo sapessi. Ai tuoi occhi, tuo padre è un superpapa', ma come marito non lo sai,, se non gli aspetti puramente materiali.
Capisco la tua sofferenza, ma loro sono un uomo e una donna in questo momento, non solo mamma e papà.
Non sto giustificando il comportamento di tua mamma.


----------



## Figlio (23 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per un caso sfortunato hai scoperto, se no sarebbe andato tutto liscio. Non voglio difendere nessuno, ma non sai con certezza come sta funzionando il loro rapporto. Tu hai sempre visto quello che ti volevano far vedere, potrebbe esserci stato qualche problema di cui non sei al corrente. E qualsiasi cosa sia( in termini sentimentali intendo) sarebbe meglio tu non lo sapessi. Ai tuoi occhi, tuo padre è un superpapa', ma come marito non lo sai,, se non gli aspetti puramente materiali.
> Capisco la tua sofferenza, ma loro sono un uomo e una donna in questo momento, non solo mamma e papà.
> Non sto giustificando il comportamento di tua mamma.


E' tutto giusto quello che dici, ma se tu vedi tua madre mano nella mano con il tuo principale concorrente in affari non ti viene il dubbio che un po stronza lo sia?


----------



## Figlio (23 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma è lui che l'ha beccata... Giustamente non deve entrare nelle loro faccende personali ma se ci sta di mezzo il suo futuro ha tutto il diritto di tutelarsi.


Mi voglio e voglio tutelare la mia famiglia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> E' tutto giusto quello che dici, ma se tu vedi tua madre mano nella mano con il tuo principale concorrente in affari non ti viene il dubbio che un po stronza lo sia?


si, per questo sin dall'inizio ti avevo detto di parlarci, e metterla in guardia che l'avversario non la usasse per altri scopi.
Dall'altra ti chiedo, lei avrebbe avuto altre opportunità con altri uomini , non estranei.
Perché in certi momenti, sono proprio amici e conoscenti che vengono visti come unico appoggio


----------



## Mariben (23 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Mi voglio e voglio tutelare la mia famiglia.


Se parli di affari, di soldi e poderi hai ragione( visto che fai parte della società) se parli di famiglia intesa come " loro" ricorda sempre che per quanto tu ci soffra non solo non devi far nulla ma non puoi proprio far nulla nessuno può Prova ad immaginare Se questo fosse possibile nessun figlio nessun bambino avrebbe dei genitori separati tutti si amerebbero appassionatamente per il semplice fatto che i loro figli questo vogliono e questo ottengono .
Fin dal primo tuo post in tanti ti stiamo dicendo più o meno la stessa cosa e se vuoi ti racconto una storia che potrebbe farti capire cosa intendiamo quanto ti diciamo di non farti gli affari loro


----------



## Figlio (23 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si, per questo sin dall'inizio ti avevo detto di parlarci, e metterla in guardia che l'avversario non la usasse per altri scopi.
> Dall'altra ti chiedo, lei avrebbe avuto altre opportunità con altri uomini , non estranei.
> Perché in certi momenti, sono proprio amici e conoscenti che vengono visti come unico appoggio


A questo non posso risponderti, non ci ho mai pensato e non ho mai notato nulla.


----------



## Figlio (23 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Se parli di affari, di soldi e poderi hai ragione( visto che fai parte della società) se parli di famiglia intesa come " loro" ricorda sempre che per quanto tu ci soffra non solo non devi far nulla ma non puoi proprio far nulla nessuno può Prova ad immaginare Se questo fosse possibile nessun figlio nessun bambino avrebbe dei genitori separati tutti si amerebbero appassionatamente per il semplice fatto che i loro figli questo vogliono e questo ottengono .
> Fin dal primo tuo post in tanti ti stiamo dicendo più o meno la stessa cosa e se vuoi ti racconto una storia che potrebbe farti capire cosa intendiamo quanto ti diciamo di non farti gli affari loro


Certo che intendevo dal punto di vista economico. Puoi pure raccontarla se vuoi. Ti ripeto che io sto cercando d'immischiarmi il meno possibile.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma è lui che l'ha beccata... Giustamente non deve entrare nelle loro faccende personali ma se ci sta di mezzo il suo futuro ha tutto il diritto di tutelarsi.


Ma questo è come seguire osssesionatamente se si forma o no il governo, non è che se fai un sonnellino il mondo si ferma.
Lui ha visto, ha parlato, i genitori hanno parlato. Ora non deve controllare più nulla.


----------



## oriente70 (23 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma questo è come seguire osssesionatamente se si forma o no il governo, non è che se fai un sonnellino il mondo si ferma.
> Lui ha visto, ha parlato, i genitori hanno parlato. Ora non deve controllare più nulla.


Deve tenere d'occhio il malloppo .. visto che l'amante lo chiamano squalo ... Tutto li.. è il suo lavoro in ballo


----------



## Figlio (23 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma questo è come seguire osssesionatamente se si forma o no il governo, non è che se fai un sonnellino il mondo si ferma.
> Lui ha visto, ha parlato, i genitori hanno parlato. Ora non deve controllare più nulla.


Sull'ultima parte del tuo intervento dissento.


----------



## Figlio (23 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Deve tenere d'occhio il malloppo .. visto che l'amante lo chiamano squalo ... Tutto li.. è il suo lavoro in ballo


Dai malloppo è brutto. È il frutto di tanto lavoro. Comunque hai centrato il problema. A me non va giu il fatto che lo abbia tradito proprio con lui. Lei sapeva cosa pensa mio padre su quella persona.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Deve tenere d'occhio il malloppo .. visto che l'amante lo chiamano squalo ... Tutto li.. è il suo lavoro in ballo


Se il problema è quello, mi astengo.
Pensare che la madre possa danneggiare lo trovo orrendo.
A parte che non capisco quali affari potrebbero essere danneggiati e rivelando cosa, se non in Gomorra. 
“Ce ripigliamm' tutt' chell che è 'o nuost'"


----------



## Figlio (23 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se il problema è quello, mi astengo.
> Pensare che la madre possa danneggiare lo trovo orrendo.
> A parte che non capisco quali affari potrebbero essere danneggiati e rivelando cosa, se non in Gomorra.
> “Ce ripigliamm' tutt' chell che è 'o nuost'"


Un esempio così puoi capire meglio, sei tratto un terreno per cifra x lui potrebbe intromettersi e presentare xy. E' un esempio stupido che comunque sovente accade. Ragazzi  ci sono i sghei di mezzo mica pezzetti di pane.
Anchio lo trovo orrendo ed infatti voglio capire.


----------



## oriente70 (23 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se il problema è quello, mi astengo.
> Pensare che la madre possa danneggiare lo trovo orrendo.
> A parte che non capisco quali affari potrebbero essere danneggiati e rivelando cosa, se non in Gomorra.
> “Ce ripigliamm' tutt' chell che è 'o nuost'"


La madre probabilmente senza volerlo può aver dato informazioni sugli investimenti del marito ... Da quello che dice [MENTION=7511]Figlio[/MENTION] lo squalo non naviga in belle acque ..A pensare male e brutto ma .....

Affari sporchi ...Non succede solo sulle serie TV...


----------



## Lorella (23 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non dirmelo.... Lavoro in proprio e a giornate non riuscivo a rimanere in bottega più di un paio d'ore ; La mia collaboratrice è stata una santa suppliva alle mie mancanze e alle mie défaillance Ma è stata dura In compenso ho ricevuto il premio dall'agenzia delle entrate che mi ha contestato un evasione fiscale con relativa sanzione riguardo a quell'anno a nulla è valsa la mia memoria difensiva corredata da una risma di certificati medici


Mariben, idem. Con l'aggravante che lavorando a stretto contatto con parenti, dovevo anche recitare la parte. Terribile:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Lorella (23 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La madre probabilmente senza volerlo può aver dato informazioni sugli investimenti del marito ... Da quello che dice @_Figlio_ lo squalo non naviga in belle acque ..A pensare male e brutto ma .....
> 
> Affari sporchi ...Non succede solo sulle serie TV...


A pensare brutto è male , ma spesso ci si azzecca!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Un esempio così puoi capire meglio, sei tratto un terreno per cifra x lui potrebbe intromettersi e presentare xy. E' un esempio stupido che comunque sovente accade. Ragazzi  ci sono i sghei di mezzo mica pezzetti di pane.
> Anchio lo trovo orrendo ed infatti voglio capire.


Ma ti pare?


----------



## oriente70 (23 Maggio 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> A pensare brutto è male , ma spesso ci si azzecca!


Spero non in questo caso


----------



## Lorella (23 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Spero non in questo caso


Spero anch'io per loro! Magari la mamma non aveva alcun intento malefico, ma il volpone concorrente, per giunta in cattive acque, non me la conta giusta.


----------



## Figlio (23 Maggio 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Spero anch'io per loro! Magari la mamma non aveva alcun intento malefico, ma il volpone concorrente, per giunta in cattive acque, non me la conta giusta.


Ma magari nemmeno lui però intanto vai in paranoia.


----------



## Lorella (24 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Ma magari nemmeno lui però intanto vai in paranoia.


E ti credo! Chi non ci sarebbe andato? Però Figlio, lui proprio innnocentissimo non è.....diciamo che la sua posizione non depone a suo favore dai


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2018)

Ma voi vi immaginate che questi passeggiano mano nella mano e lui “a quanto avete fatto l’offerta?” E lei “A x€”.


----------



## oriente70 (24 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma voi vi immaginate che questi passeggiano mano nella mano e lui “a quanto avete fatto l’offerta?” E lei “A x€”.


No però lei potrebbe dire ci vediamo domani perché mio marito va dal notaio per chiudere l'affare....con ....


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> No però lei potrebbe dire ci vediamo domani perché mio marito va dal notaio per chiudere l'affare....con ....


Ma dai! Neanche i bambini.


----------



## Figlio (24 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma dai! Neanche i bambini.


Ma guarda che se ci sai fare basta poco per manipolare una persona ed oriente ha ragione, ti può scappare una parola in più. Davanti a mia madre non abbiamo mai parlato di cifre ma di date si e se poi papà lo abbia fatto questo non lo so.


----------



## oriente70 (24 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma dai! Neanche i bambini.


È esaurita poverina..


----------



## Mariben (24 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Ma guarda che se ci sai fare basta poco per manipolare una persona ed oriente ha ragione, ti può scappare una parola in più. Davanti a mia madre non abbiamo mai parlato di cifre ma di date si e se poi papà lo abbia fatto questo non lo so.


 [MENTION=7511]Figlio[/MENTION].... però daiii hai fatto un ritratto di tua madre che sembra uscita da un film di Sordi

Sinceramente ? se anche tuo padre  la tratta come fosse mentecatta... e ti credo che si sia fatta l'amante


----------



## oriente70 (24 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> [MENTION=7511]Figlio[/MENTION].... però daiii hai fatto un ritratto di tua madre che sembra uscita da un film di Sordi
> 
> Sinceramente ? se anche tuo padre  la tratta come fosse mentecatta... e ti credo che si sia fatta l'amante


Giustamente... Mejo andare in vacanza e non affrontare i problemi ..
Che Donna


----------



## Mariben (24 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Giustamente... Mejo andare in vacanza e non affrontare i problemi ..
> Che Donna


Era ironico ovviamente
Ma davvero il ritratto di questa donna che non sa non vede è tenuta all'oscuro ditutto piange per un nonnulla e passeggia baciando i concorrenti spifferando segreti aziendali non si può sentire non dà un figlio dai


----------



## Figlio (24 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Era ironico ovviamente
> Ma davvero il ritratto di questa donna che non sa non vede è tenuta all'oscuro ditutto piange per un nonnulla e passeggia baciando i concorrenti spifferando segreti aziendali non si può sentire non dà un figlio dai


Si è sempre parlato molto poco di lavoro. Mio padre non voleva e non vuole che i problemi del lavoro entrino in casa. Nessuno ha mai trattato da mentecatta mia madre. Mi a madre non è una stupida, ha una laura in pedagogia. Il filo del discorso è alla luce luce di quanto scoperto non siamo sicuri che lei non abbia, non volutamente, potuto far sapere qualcosa? Siamo in Italia, in altri paesi vanno in tribunale per questo. Ripeto, per me non ha rivelato niente però ti fa pensare.


----------



## francoff (24 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> *Ho scoperto che mia madre tradisce mio padre*, sto scoppiando. Ho parlato con la mia ragazza di quanto so e mi ha detto di lasciar perdere, che non sono fatti miei. Ho risposto che sono anche fatti miei, sono il figlio. *Ho voglia di spaccare tutto.* Sto pensando di parlare con mio padre, non si merita questo trattamento. Si è sempre spaccato la schiena per accontentarla.* Ora la odio*.
> Sono due giorni che mi chiede che cosa ho ed io rispondo sgarbato lasciami stare.
> *Secondo voi devo lasciar correre o sputtanarla*?


Tutto questo superato?


----------



## Figlio (24 Maggio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Tutto questo superato?


Non la odio, voglia di spaccare tutto si.


----------



## Moni (24 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Era ironico ovviamente
> Ma davvero il ritratto di questa donna che non sa non vede è tenuta all'oscuro ditutto piange per un nonnulla e passeggia baciando i concorrenti spifferando segreti aziendali non si può sentire non dà un figlio dai


X me insisto è pura invenzione Questa storia stile filmone anni 60 e poi ci ho visto un po di incongruenze 

Però voi dite che offre spunti quindi per carità X passare un po il tempo ...


----------



## Figlio (24 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> X me insisto è pura invenzione Questa storia stile filmone anni 60 e poi ci ho visto un po di incongruenze
> 
> Però voi dite che offre spunti quindi per carità X passare un po il tempo ...


Sai già come e dove dei andare.


----------



## Moni (24 Maggio 2018)

È un forum e ho diritto ad esprimere la mia opinione se scrivi ti becchi tutti i commenti trovo talmente tutto assurdo che mi puzza e ogni tanto mi viene da scriverlo 
Se davvero tua mamma fosse come viene  descritta sarebbe triste anche soptutto X come la giudichi tu 
Per me ti diverti a tenere banco da giorni ma posso pure sbagliarmi  è una mia opinione 
Comunque non intervengo più X carità saluti


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Sai già come e dove dei andare.


Sei tu che devi renderti credibile se vuoi, non gli altri che devono crederti o fingere di farlo per forza.


----------



## Figlio (24 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sei tu che devi renderti credibile se vuoi, non gli altri che devono crederti o fingere di farlo per forza.


Grazie dell'aiuto comunque.


----------



## Cuore2018 (24 Maggio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Dai pero', sii seria.. e' ovvio che quando scopi con qualcuno le prime  volte e' innegabilmente diverso da quando ci scopi per la 1000esima  volta. Quindi sia il sesso che il coinvolgimento sono "migliori" e "maggiori" quando tradisci;


Ma anche no.
Perché bisogna proiettare la propria esperienza e farne una regola assoluta?

Anni fa chiesi a un uomo con chi avesse fatto il sesso migliore della sua vita tra tutte le donne che aveva avuto.
Mi rispose:"Ovviamente con la mia ex moglie".

Per alcune persone il sesso coniugale è molto piú gratificante, anche dopo diversi anni.

E torno a dire: ma cosa vi sposate a fare se pensate che il meglio si possa trovare solo fuori da un matrimonio, con un'amante?


----------



## Cuore2018 (24 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tempesta ormonale a volte come in adolescenza.


Mia madre quando stava entrando in menopausa era un fascio di nervi, spalancava le finestre anche se fuori c'erano 0 gradi e se provavi a dirle che avevi freddo ti sbraitava contro come un pitbull impazzito.

Mi riesce difficile associare alla menopausa la voglia di saltare addosso a un uomo se non per prenderlo a mazzate


----------



## Cuore2018 (24 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ti sei mai data una motivazione sul perché si formano questi equilibri?
> Io per esempio credo che la negazione che fanno i nostri partner sia frutto di una loro repressione agente sulla sfera sessuale.
> Nel mio caso ritengo che alla scoperta del tradimento la perdita di controllo conseguente su tutta la situazione  familiare, oltre ai vari problemi di salute coincidenti, abbiano fatto* reprimere tutta la sfera sessuale, avvertita come foriera di instabilità* e devastazioni.
> Alla base c'è una importante componente ansiosa.
> ...


Non riesco a comprendere questa visione, sinceramente.

La sessualità all'interno di una coppia stabile dovrebbe essere esattamente il contrario: dovrebbe fare da collante, ricompattare una situazione instabile, favorire un'intimità anche mentale, oltre che fisica. Il che dovrebbe scongiurare eventuali tradimenti o desideri proiettati fuori dalla coppia.

Il tradimento, di fatto, è molto più probabile se dentro la coppia non si fa l'amore, no?


----------



## Cuore2018 (24 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Leggendo un po mi sembra di aver capito che un tradimento possa essere scatento da una depressione, problema ormonale, menopausa, varie ed eventuali.
> 
> Non credo proprio, sono dei giustificativi che vengono dati solo per alleviare il dolore che si è creato.
> 
> ...


Ecco, appunto.


----------



## Cuore2018 (24 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Certo che tutti possono sbagliare, ma è troppo dare rispetto ad una persona mettendolo al corrente che il matrimonio non va e che non lo ama più?


Guarda, se c'è una persona che reputa molto più sano percorrere la strada della trasparenza sono io. In nome della trasparenza ho scelto di separarmi e divorziare, ho mandato all'aria una famiglia, affrontando serie difficoltà economiche e tutte le conseguenze del caso.

Ma io credo anche che dopo una vita insieme, arrivati a una certa età, magari anche coi figli grandi, sia quasi ridicolo dirsi che il matrimonio non va. Si arriva a un punto, quasi inevitabile credo, in cui è quasi fisiologico che non ci si ami più. Di cosa vuoi discutere? Si pensa a tenersi per mano affrontando i problemi che incombono, quelli legati alla vecchiaia. Hai idea della paura che può fare il pensiero di restare soli o di creare fratture insanabili dopo una certa età?

Non so, io non sono una fan del tradimento, trovo sia un atto di egoismo e una carognata. Ma quando penso a quelle coppie dove si sta insieme da una vita, faccio fatica a immedesimarmi e a giudicare.

Come saró io a quell'età?

Che effetto fa la vita che passa e si accumula alle tue spalle?

Boh. Forse bisognerebbe andarci un po' più leggeri in questi casi. Magari sbaglio, ma la vedo così per il momento.


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Ma anche no.
> Perché bisogna proiettare la propria esperienza e farne una regola assoluta?
> 
> Anni fa chiesi a un uomo con chi avesse fatto il sesso migliore della sua vita tra tutte le donne che aveva avuto.
> ...


Concordo con te anche se, in assoluto, quello che scrive [MENTION=7037]insane[/MENTION] è la regola. Il brivido che ti dà la 'novità' e, a volte, la 'clandestinità', è forte.


----------



## Lorella (24 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Mia madre quando stava entrando in menopausa era un fascio di nervi, spalancava le finestre anche se fuori c'erano 0 gradi e se provavi a dirle che avevi freddo ti sbraitava contro come un pitbull impazzito.
> 
> Mi riesce difficile associare alla menopausa la voglia di saltare addosso a un uomo se non per prenderlo a mazzate


Ecco, potrebbe essere una tattica! Quando arriverà il momento, lo terrò a mente


----------



## Cuore2018 (24 Maggio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Concordo con te anche se, in assoluto, quello che scrive [MENTION=7037]insane[/MENTION] è la regola. Il brivido che ti dà la 'novità' e, a volte, la 'clandestinità', è forte.


Il brivido è una cosa effimera, e non è detto che coincida con un sesso qualitativamente soddisfacente.

Il brivido, che ho conosciuto anch'io, è una sensazione molto forte e "riempitiva". Nel senso che riempie, con uno stato di effimera esaltazione, un evidente vuoto di emozioni, o uno stato di frustrazione.

Ma se quel vuoto non esiste e se uno è nello stato di grazia di essere innamorato del proprio coniuge, il brivido perde attrazione e significato e il sesso può essere ottimo, soprattutto perché sorretto da una buona conoscenza reciproca.

Se paragoniamo l'amore a quel brivido, obiettivamente non c'è partita. Il problema è che spesso manca l'amore, è quello il grosso problema.


----------



## Cuore2018 (24 Maggio 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Ecco, potrebbe essere una tattica! Quando arriverà il momento, lo terrò a mente


----------



## Moni (24 Maggio 2018)

Sole mi piaci un sacco


----------



## Moni (24 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Il brivido è una cosa effimera, e non è detto che coincida con un sesso qualitativamente soddisfacente.
> 
> Il brivido, che ho conosciuto anch'io, è una sensazione molto forte e "riempitiva". Nel senso che riempie, con uno stato di effimera esaltazione, un evidente vuoto di emozioni, o uno stato di frustrazione.
> 
> ...


Condivido tutto tutto tutto


----------



## Moni (24 Maggio 2018)

Il tradimento, di fatto, è molto più probabile se dentro la coppia non si fa l'amore, no?

Sicuramente si oltre a tutta una serie di frustrazioni inevitabili malcontenti ecc
Poi che uno/a se la faccia andate va bene ed è anche comprensibile 
Io caratterialmente non potrei mai e facilmente cercherei altrove ma non solo per il sesso in se ma tutto ciò che comporta L intimita' con una persona 
Perché negarselo se sani ?
Capisco figli economia paure timori e conseguente mancanza di coraggio davvero lo comprendo ma non è vita è uno schiaffo a chi vorrebbe amare e farsi amare e non può per motivi più seri


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Il tradimento, di fatto, è molto più probabile se dentro la coppia non si fa l'amore, no?


Non so se è più probabile, sicuramente è più comprensibile...


----------



## Figlio (24 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sei tu che devi renderti credibile se vuoi, non gli altri che devono crederti o fingere di farlo per forza.


Ma io non voglio essere creduto per forza, ne voglio la vostra comprensione, interventi del genere moni sono poco tranquillizzanti. Se uno ha il minimo dubbio sula veridicità della vicenda perché continuare a scrivere, perché essere elemento di disturbo? Qui non si tratta di essere d'accordo o meno con quello che scrivo, si tratta di voler rompere a tutti i costi.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Il tradimento, di fatto, è molto più probabile se dentro la coppia non si fa l'amore, no?


Non sono d'accordo

È un aspetto marginale

Diventa fondamentale se il "non farlo" è un sintomo di forte distacco e malessere

Diversamente dovrei pensare che siccome ho fatto scaricare il merlo al marito, dormirò sonni tranquilli

Come dire: ha pisciato assai, fino a stasera che non rientra dovrebbe tenerla

No.
Nona vedo così 

Credo che il tradimento trovi terreno fertile specialmente dove non c'è più voglia di scoprire nulla, ma solo tirare a campare

Anche scopando 32 volte alla settimana


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo
> 
> È un aspetto marginale
> 
> ...


 una conoscente voleva fare sesso col fidanzato minimo 2 volte al giorno così era certa che non sarebbe andato a cercare.
E invece lui....ne aveva altre due.
Lo ha lasciato


----------



## Skorpio (24 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> una conoscente voleva fare sesso col fidanzato minimo 2 volte al giorno così era certa che non sarebbe andato a cercare.
> E invece lui....ne aveva altre due.
> Lo ha lasciato


Immagino.. 

Il centro è la testa. Sempre

Se quella la lasci passare tra le gambe, convinto/a di esserti coperto le spalle con 2 colpi, sei un po' ingenuo/a

Benché resti il fatto che, come diceva un mio amico navigato, se una donna esce di casa la mattina con la voglia di uccello, 2 volte su 3 a sera sana non ci rientra

E anche questo è sicuramente parte di una più ampia verità, secondo me


----------



## Cuore2018 (24 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo
> 
> È un aspetto marginale
> 
> ...


Non intendevo dire che facendo molto sesso nel matrimonio si scongiura il tradimento, ma che una vita matrimoniale dove non si fa sesso, è terreno fertile perché si insinui in chi è rifiutato il desiderio di cercarlo altrove.


----------



## Cuore2018 (24 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Sole mi piaci un sacco


Grazie Moni, probabilmente abbiamo una storia con elementi comuni che ci fanno vedere alcune cose in modo affine


----------



## Skorpio (24 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Non intendevo dire che facendo molto sesso nel matrimonio si scongiura il tradimento, ma che una vita matrimoniale dove non si fa sesso, è terreno fertile perché si insinui in chi è rifiutato il desiderio di cercarlo altrove.


Questo lo condivido, è sicuramente possibile

Benché se a me venisse rifiutato, non sentirei di tradire un bel nulla, ma questo è un altro discorso


----------



## Cuore2018 (24 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo lo condivido, è sicuramente possibile
> 
> Benché se a me venisse rifiutato, non sentirei di tradire un bel nulla, ma questo è un altro discorso


Ti ho risposto io perché la citazione di Moni era una mia frase che lei ha ripreso da un mio post poco più indietro, rivolto a Danny e che va letta in quel contesto 

Io non lo so come mi sentirei se fossi rifiutata. Per me sarebbe un grossissimo problema, sicuramente. Minerebbe il mio umore e la mia autostima.
Può essere che cercherei conferme altrove, questo sí. Ma ora come ora, a costo di troncare dolorosamente, non penso che infilerei terze persone nel rapporto. Soprattutto perché terze persone non mi farebbero stare meglio. Non mi mancherebbe il sesso in sé, ma la vicinanza e il desiderio dell'uomo che amo.

Comunque è terribile solo pensarci.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Ti ho risposto io perché la citazione di Moni era una mia frase che lei ha ripreso da un mio post poco più indietro, rivolto a Danny e che va letta in quel contesto
> 
> Io non lo so come mi sentirei se fossi rifiutata. Per me sarebbe un grossissimo problema, sicuramente. Minerebbe il mio umore e la mia autostima.
> Può essere che cercherei conferme altrove, questo sí. Ma ora come ora, a costo di troncare dolorosamente, non penso che infilerei terze persone nel rapporto. Soprattutto perché terze persone non mi farebbero stare meglio. Non mi mancherebbe il sesso in sé, ma la vicinanza e il desiderio dell'uomo che amo.
> ...


Penso sia brutto, si..

Però a pensarci, è anche naturale.. può succedere, voglio dire..

Fa parte del vivere essere rifiutati, credo vada accettato

Cercare conferme.. credo sia naturale, siamo fatti di carne e spirito, io stesso l'ho fatto

Il problema è scambiare una conferma pervenuta x chissà cosa

E anche qui a volte ho letto di gente che ha preso lucciole per lanterne, nella sua ricerca di conferme

Andare in cerca di conferme è un mestieraccio, ricco di insidie e trappole


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Non intendevo dire che facendo molto sesso nel matrimonio si scongiura il tradimento, ma che una vita matrimoniale dove non si fa sesso, è terreno fertile perché si insinui in chi è rifiutato il desiderio di cercarlo altrove.


In realtà non necessariamente. Secondo me tradire è un qualcosa che ha molto a che fare con se stessi e con quello che si è lasciato indietro in virtù delle promesse fatte che è un qualcosa che dipende dall'altro. L'attribuzione di responsabilità È sempre un processo spinoso. Difficile dire che sia colpa dell'uno o dell'altro. 

Il mio nome è legione, perché siamo in molti.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2018)

Questa discussione sta prendendo una piega originale perché dal tradimento sessual-sentimentale si è passati al tradimento lavorativo-patrimoniale.
È un buon test per sondare la tolleranza nei confronti dei diversi tipi di tradimento e se la percezione di inaffidabilità viene vista come trasferibile in campi diversi.
In effetti un tradimento finanziario sembra che sia visto di maggiore interesse per il figlio.
Questa storia sta facendo sviscerare anche dal punto di vista del figlio se la notizia di un tradimento cambi la percezione della figura genitoriale che ha tradito, sia di quella tradita.
Interessante.


----------



## Moni (24 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Ti ho risposto io perché la citazione di Moni era una mia frase che lei ha ripreso da un mio post poco più indietro, rivolto a Danny e che va letta in quel contesto
> 
> Io non lo so come mi sentirei se fossi rifiutata. Per me sarebbe un grossissimo problema, sicuramente. Minerebbe il mio umore e la mia autostima.
> Può essere che cercherei conferme altrove, questo sí. Ma ora come ora, a costo di troncare dolorosamente, non penso che infilerei terze persone nel rapporto. Soprattutto perché terze persone non mi farebbero stare meglio. Non mi mancherebbe il sesso in sé, ma la vicinanza e il desiderio dell'uomo che amo.
> ...


Si terribile eppure ne conosco di realtà simili e tutto sommato stanno in piedi 
Male non sereni ma reggono 
Ho amiche che non sono rifiutate diciamo non cercate ecco poi se loro chiedono o fanno capire arriva ..quasi una gentile concessione 

Non cercano ma capitasse forse ...
Quindi non sarà solo il non fare sesso ma il non sentirsi cercati desiderati insomma la qualità del rapporto 

Notte a tutti


----------



## ologramma (25 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> *Mia madre quando stava entrando in menopausa era un fascio di nervi, spalancava le finestre anche se fuori c'erano 0 gradi e se provavi a dirle che avevi freddo ti sbraitava contro come un pitbull impazzito.*
> 
> Mi riesce difficile associare alla menopausa la voglia di saltare addosso a un uomo se non per prenderlo a mazzate


ci sono passato anche io :carneval:, scusa volevo dire ne ho subito le conseguenze e ancora ce ne sono se ha preso dalla madre se le porterà dietro per tutta la vita


----------



## ologramma (25 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Guarda, se c'è una persona che reputa molto più sano percorrere la strada della trasparenza sono io. In nome della trasparenza ho scelto di separarmi e divorziare, ho mandato all'aria una famiglia, affrontando serie difficoltà economiche e tutte le conseguenze del caso.
> 
> *Ma io credo anche che dopo una vita insieme, arrivati a una certa età, magari anche coi figli grandi, sia quasi ridicolo dirsi che il matrimonio non va. Si arriva a un punto, quasi inevitabile credo, in cui è quasi fisiologico che non ci si ami più. Di cosa vuoi discutere? Si pensa a tenersi per mano affrontando i problemi che incombono, quelli legati alla vecchiaia. Hai idea della paura che può fare il pensiero di restare soli o di creare fratture insanabili dopo una certa età?*
> 
> ...


l'ho sempre detto che i ragazzi oggi hanno una marcia in più, sagge parole:up:


----------



## ologramma (25 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Non intendevo dire che facendo molto sesso nel matrimonio si scongiura il tradimento, ma che una vita matrimoniale dove non si fa sesso, è terreno fertile perché si insinui in chi è rifiutato il desiderio di cercarlo altrove.


mi sono espresso già sopra :up:


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa discussione sta prendendo una piega originale perché dal tradimento sessual-sentimentale si è passati al tradimento lavorativo-patrimoniale.
> È un buon test per sondare la tolleranza nei confronti dei diversi tipi di tradimento e se la percezione di inaffidabilità viene vista come trasferibile in campi diversi.
> In effetti un tradimento finanziario sembra che sia visto di maggiore interesse per il figlio.
> Questa storia sta facendo sviscerare anche dal punto di vista del figlio se la notizia di un tradimento cambi la percezione della figura genitoriale che ha tradito, sia di quella tradita.
> Interessante.


Mediamente siamo tutti più tolleranti nei confronti del tradimento sentimentale perché siamo consci della fragilità dei legami umani, mentre il concetto di proprietà è indiscutibile.


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> *Il tradimento, di fatto, è molto più probabile se dentro la coppia non si fa l'amore, no?
> *
> Sicuramente si oltre a tutta una serie di frustrazioni inevitabili malcontenti ecc
> Poi che uno/a se la faccia andate va bene ed è anche comprensibile
> ...


No.
Fare l'amore può anche diventare un'abitudine.
Piacevole, ma tutto sommato non più carica di grandi emozioni.
Con una nuova persona puoi sentire la scossa anche sfiorandole una mano. 
Il gioco della seduzione poi è molto attraente, coinvolgente, può anche essere solo quello a generare emozioni irresistibili.
Perché negarsi? Le ragioni sono tante, ognuno ha le sue. Anche mangiare bene è piacevole, poi c'è chi è sempre a dieta perché così pensa di stare meglio e chi non tollera o non apprezza certi alimenti, chi mangia solo per sopravvivere, chi è goloso etc.


----------



## Moni (25 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> Fare l'amore può anche diventare un'abitudine.
> Piacevole, ma tutto sommato non più carica di grandi emozioni.
> Con una nuova persona puoi sentire la scossa anche sfiorandole una mano.
> ...



Citavo una frase scritta da sole 

Sicuramente ci sono varie sfumature perché ci sono coppie con un attivita sessuale soddisfacente che tradiscono e va be
Diciamo che sei sei sempre a dieta la pizza ti fa più gola di chi se la può permettere qnd vuole


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Citavo una frase scritta da sole
> 
> Sicuramente ci sono varie sfumature perché ci sono coppie con un attivita sessuale soddisfacente che tradiscono e va be
> Diciamo che sei sei sempre a dieta la pizza ti fa più gola di chi se la può permettere qnd vuole


Se sei costretto a stare a dieta.


----------



## oriente70 (25 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se sei costretto a stare a dieta.


Trovi un'alternativa...


----------



## HP72 (25 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mediamente siamo tutti più tolleranti nei confronti del tradimento sentimentale perché siamo consci della fragilità dei legami umani, mentre il concetto di proprietà è indiscutibile.


A me sembra invece il contrario, il tradimento sentimentale è di per se molto complesso e difficilmente "quantificabile", quindi è più difficilmente comprensibile per chi lo subisce e più semplicemente giustificabile per chi lo attua
Un tradimento finanziario è di per se un atto più semplice e quindi più difficile da giustificare, le ragioni che lo sottendono sono decisamente banali e scontate ...


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> A me sembra invece il contrario, il tradimento sentimentale è di per se molto complesso e difficilmente "quantificabile", quindi è più difficilmente comprensibile* per chi lo subisce *e più semplicemente giustificabile per chi lo attua
> Un tradimento finanziario è di per se un atto più semplice e quindi più facile da giustificare, le ragioni che lo sottendono sono decisamente banali e scontate ...


Pensa a un tuo amico tradito da sua moglie. Ti sconvolge?
Pensa invece a una serie di furti occorsi in casa ai tuoi vicini.
Ovviamente per chi lo subisce comporta reazioni differenti, ma qui siamo tutti spettatori degli eventi degli altri non traditi.


----------



## HP72 (25 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Pensa a un tuo amico tradito da sua moglie. Ti sconvolge?
> Pensa invece a una serie di furti occorsi in casa ai tuoi vicini.
> Ovviamente per chi lo subisce comporta reazioni differenti, ma qui siamo tutti spettatori degli eventi degli altri non traditi.


Forse questo gran senso della proprietà io non ce l'ho proprio ...
Poi tutti spettatori qui dentro non lo siamo mi pare, o da una parte o dall'altra lo siamo tutti


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2018)

*...*

Da una massaia depressa che ha come diversivo al suo vivere Maria de Filippi e Tina Cipollari, a una sorta di spia di segreti commerciali, vestita di tutto punto, con occhiali a specchio calze nere tacchi a spillo, e microchip nascosto nelle coppe del reggiseno

Quando un cazzo entra in una topa La mente fa sempre viaggi meravigliosi...


----------



## oriente70 (25 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Pensa a un tuo amico tradito da sua moglie. Ti sconvolge?
> Pensa invece a una serie di furti occorsi in casa ai tuoi vicini.
> Ovviamente per chi lo subisce comporta reazioni differenti, ma qui siamo tutti spettatori degli eventi degli altri non traditi.


E se tua moglie ti tardisse sia sentimentalmente che finanziariamente ... [emoji41]
Poi pensandoci meglio uno comunque spende i soldi della famiglia per fare i regalini all'amante [emoji52][emoji52]..


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Da una massaia depressa che ha come diversivo al suo vivere Maria de Filippi e Tina Cipollari, a una sorta di spia di segreti commerciali, vestita di tutto punto, con occhiali a specchio calze nere tacchi a spillo, e microchip nascosto nelle coppe del reggiseno
> 
> Quando un cazzo entra in una topa La mente fa sempre viaggi meravigliosi...


ti stai arrapando:rotfl:


----------



## Mariben (25 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa discussione sta prendendo una piega originale perché dal tradimento sessual-sentimentale si è passati al tradimento la*
> In effetti un tradimento finanziario sembra che sia visto di maggiore interesse per il figlio.*vorativo-patrimoniale.
> È un buon test per sondare la tolleranza nei confronti dei diversi tipi di tradimento e se la percezione di inaffidabilità viene vista come trasferibile in campi diversi.
> Questa storia sta facendo sviscerare anche dal punto di vista del figlio se la notizia di un tradimento cambi la percezione della figura genitoriale che ha tradito, sia di quella tradita.
> Interessante.


Interessante, a parer mio, è stato vedere come Figlio spostava la nostra attenzione , mano a mano che la storia  si evolveva, sui vari aspetti del tradimento della mamma ma mai spostando il focus da lei che, in lento movimento ma inesorabile passava da moglie fedifraga a  madre inaffidabile, da pericolosa, anche se inconsapevole, traditrice in affari a altrettanto inconsapevole depressa e comunque sempre fragile e comunque responsabile in toto delle sue azioni.
 La sofferenza e la rabbia,di figlio intendo, si sono spostate anch'esse da un obbiettivo all'altro SALVARE; la famiglia prima e l'azienda poi come se avessero lo stesso peso, lo stesso valore e chi ha risposto in un modo o nell'altro ci ha fatto intravedere a quali dei valori desse più importanza.
E' più sopportabile  vedere la propria famiglia sfasciarsi o perdere un asta che potrebbe garantirti dei grossi guadagni?
Speculazione....


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Interessante, a parer mio, è stato vedere come Figlio spostava la nostra attenzione , mano a mano che la storia  si evolveva, sui vari aspetti del tradimento della mamma ma mai spostando il focus da lei che, in lento movimento ma inesorabile passava da moglie fedifraga a  madre inaffidabile, da pericolosa, anche se inconsapevole, traditrice in affari a altrettanto inconsapevole depressa e comunque sempre fragile e comunque responsabile in toto delle sue azioni.
> La sofferenza e la rabbia,di figlio intendo, si sono spostate anch'esse da un obbiettivo all'altro SALVARE; la famiglia prima e l'azienda poi come se avessero lo stesso peso, lo stesso valore e chi ha risposto in un modo o nell'altro ci ha fatto intravedere a quali dei valori desse più importanza.
> E' più sopportabile  vedere la propria famiglia sfasciarsi o perdere un asta che potrebbe garantirti dei grossi guadagni?
> Speculazione....


Perché ha notato che pochi gli davano corda sul tradimento della madre e allora ha cercato di accrescere il sostegno del forum inserendo elementi che potessero appesantire la descrizione della situazione.
Con la questione depressione ha un po' ecceduto, però.


----------



## Mariben (25 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Si terribile eppure ne conosco di realtà simili e tutto sommato stanno in piedi
> Male non sereni ma reggono
> Ho amiche che non sono rifiutate diciamo non cercate ecco poi se loro chiedono o fanno capire arriva ..quasi una gentile concessione
> 
> ...



Assolutamente nelle mie corde.
Sono stata rifiutata, ho smesso di elemosinare ma non era solo una questione di sesso... Tutta l'intimità ne risente. Non dico che ogni volta che ti bacio, ti accarezzo o ti coccolo si debba finire nel vortice della passione ma se l'altro lo percepisce come un approccio sessuale, e spesso lo è, piano piano si allontana anche da quelle manifestazioni d'affetto e la distanza fisica diventa emotiva via via fino al condivedere  anche momenti piacevoli per carità ma sempre più asettici.
A quel punto è molto difficile recuperare e senza nemmeno rendersene conto si smette di essere coppia e si torna " sul mercato"


----------



## Mariben (25 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> e
> *Perché ha notato che pochi gli davano corda sul tradimento della madre *allora ha cercato di
> *
> accrescere il sostegno del forum inserendo elementi che potessero appesantire la descrizione della situazione.*
> Con la questione depressione ha un po' ecceduto, però.



Questo intendevo dire....

Ci sono valori e valori che  a ognuno risuonano  in base alla propria scala.


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Assolutamente nelle mie corde.
> Sono stata rifiutata, ho smesso di elemosinare ma non era solo una questione di sesso... Tutta l'intimità ne risente. Non dico che ogni volta che ti bacio, ti accarezzo o ti coccolo si debba finire nel vortice della passione ma se l'altro lo percepisce come un approccio sessuale, e spesso lo è, piano piano si allontana anche da quelle manifestazioni d'affetto e la distanza fisica diventa emotiva via via fino al condivedere  anche momenti piacevoli per carità ma sempre più asettici.
> A quel punto è molto difficile recuperare e senza nemmeno rendersene conto si smette di essere coppia e si torna " sul mercato"


Chiaro. Non è mai una questione solo di sesso. Le sposate che vengono con me vogliono sentirsi molto più desiderate che scopate di santa ragione.


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Assolutamente nelle mie corde.
> Sono stata rifiutata, ho smesso di elemosinare ma non era solo una questione di sesso... Tutta l'intimità ne risente. Non dico che ogni volta che ti bacio, ti accarezzo o ti coccolo si debba finire nel vortice della passione ma se l'altro lo percepisce come un approccio sessuale, e spesso lo è, piano piano si allontana anche da quelle manifestazioni d'affetto e la distanza fisica diventa emotiva via via fino al condivedere  anche momenti piacevoli per carità ma sempre più asettici.
> A quel punto è molto difficile recuperare e senza nemmeno rendersene conto si smette di essere coppia e si torna " sul mercato"



Ricordo anni fa che lei mi rimproverò di pensare solo al sesso e esigette di ricevere anche ogni tanto coccole avulse da qualsiasi finalità copulatoria. 
Ora, questa richiesta non è infrequente nel panorama femminile, per cui mi adeguai accettando di destinare parte degli approcci a finalità platoniche. Non è facile, soprattutto quando la donna è piccolina e le mani finiscono inevitabilmente sulle parti più morbide e attraenti evitare di lasciarsi andare a approcci più consistenti, ma la difficoltà più grossa la incontrai nel riuscire a capire quando potevo andare oltre e quando dovevo arrestarmi.
Io in effetti sarei andato sempre oltre. 
Gradualmente, e questo fu un errore mio, lasciai quindi che l'iniziativa di continuare fosse presa da lei sempre più spesso.
In pratica mi aspettavo a un certo punto un permesso o un invito sia per le coccole che per scopare, per timore di vedermi opporre un rifiuto e l'accusa di pensare solo al sesso. Poi altre volte ci provavo ancora, ma lei raramente andava fino in fondo.
Puoi immaginarti la rabbia che ebbi quando dopo anni di sensi di colpa introdotti nel rapporto (Quel "pensi solo al sesso"), mi trovai con lei che scopava anche fuori.
Posso dire che se avesse scopato fuori perché comprensibilmente desiderosa di sesso che non trovava a casa l'avrei compresa? Come trovo molto comprensibile che si abbia anche voglia di avere novità dopo tanti anni a fare sesso con una sola persona, come comprendo le emozioni legate a un legame extraconiugale. Comprendere non vuole dire giustificare, intendo dire che non avrei trovato nulla di così assurdo.
Col tradimento emersero tanti di quei "non detti" tra noi che fu necessario per me rivedere ogni modalità che avevo adottato negli anni, col risultato di avere di fronte un panorama di tanti errori.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ricordo anni fa che lei mi rimproverò di pensare solo al sesso e esigette di ricevere anche ogni tanto coccole avulse da qualsiasi finalità copulatoria.
> Ora, questa richiesta non è infrequente nel panorama femminile, per cui mi adeguai accettando di destinare parte degli approcci a finalità platoniche. Non è facile, soprattutto quando la donna è piccolina e le mani finiscono inevitabilmente sulle parti più morbide e attraenti evitare di lasciarsi andare a approcci più consistenti, ma la difficoltà più grossa la incontrai nel riuscire a capire quando potevo andare oltre e quando dovevo arrestarmi.
> Io in effetti sarei andato sempre oltre.
> Gradualmente, e questo fu un errore mio, lasciai quindi che l'iniziativa di continuare fosse presa da lei sempre più spesso.
> ...


Però (non dico che fosse il vostro caso) la richiesta di coccole non finalizzate al sesso non è che un modo per sentirsi desiderate.
Mi spiego: se fai coccole solo quando vuoi fare sesso è il tuo bisogno che ti anima, se, invece, fai coccole per il piacere di vicinanza se poi si fa sesso sei animato dal desiderio di me.
Non so se mi sono spiegata.


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però (non dico che fosse il vostro caso) la richiesta di coccole non finalizzate al sesso non è che un modo per sentirsi desiderate.
> Mi spiego: se fai coccole solo quando vuoi fare sesso è *il tuo bisogno* che ti anima, se, invece, fai coccole per il piacere di vicinanza se poi si fa sesso sei animato dal desiderio di me.
> Non so se mi sono spiegata.


Sì, ma anche a me piacerebbe allo stesso modo sentirmi desiderato.
Comprensibile per lei, non diversamente dovrebbe esserlo per me.
Nel mio caso è solo il *suo bisogno* - di coccole piuttosto che di sesso - che ha animato il rapporto di coppia ed è lo stesso, quando è finito, che lo ha spento.
Invece dovrebbe essere la voglia reciproca a tenere in piedi tutto.
E il sesso non dovrebbe neppure sembrare una concessione unilaterale, eh...
Non è che se faccio sesso con una donna dovrei sempre considerarlo un privilegio o una sua concessione: dovrebbe essere qualcosa che gratifica e dà ugualmente piacere ad entrambi.
Mostrarlo come tale è un modo per non mettersi alla pari col partner.


----------



## oriente70 (25 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma anche a me piacerebbe allo stesso modo sentirmi desiderato.
> Comprensibile per lei, non diversamente dovrebbe esserlo per me.
> Nel mio caso è solo il *suo bisogno* - di coccole piuttosto che di sesso - che ha animato il rapporto di coppia.
> Invece dovrebbe essere la voglia reciproca a tenere in piedi tutto.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## patroclo (25 Maggio 2018)

....non ho mai capito perchè dalle coccole bisogna sempre lasciare fuori tette e culi.....è per questo che solo la parola "coccole" mi fa girare le palle. 
Ed è lo stesso meccanismo che succedeva nel mio matrimonio.....se ti abbraccio l'abbraccio è totale, non è necessariamente volerti scopare su due piedi se i bacini si sfiorano o i petti si schiacciano. Al di là che dimostrare il proprio desiderio dovrebbe essere un letto come complimento........fisime femminili .....


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....non ho mai capito perchè dalle coccole bisogna sempre lasciare fuori tette e culi.....è per questo che solo la parola "coccole" mi fa girare le palle.
> Ed è lo stesso meccanismo che succedeva nel mio matrimonio.....se ti abbraccio l'abbraccio è totale, non è necessariamente volerti scopare su due piedi se i bacini si sfiorano o i petti si schiacciano. Al di là che dimostrare il proprio desiderio dovrebbe essere un letto come complimento........fisime femminili .....


Ma ci possono anche stare le coccole, magari reciproche (eventualità rara...).
Quello che non va è il senso di inadeguatezza attribuito all'uomo reo di desiderare  sempre di fare sesso e incapace di contemplare anche altre attività considerate dal partner femminile piu consone a due persone innamorate, è il considerare il sesso un'attività egoistica (!) e non il modo migliore per stabilire un'intimita' reciproca, è  il non investire sul piacere e sulle molteplici possibilità a cui accedervi.
Giunto a 50 anni sono giunto alla conclusione che a queste donne  1) il sesso col partner  non sia mai piaciuto veramente oppure 2) il sesso è stato gestito in maniera da controllare il partner.


----------



## patroclo (25 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma ci possono anche stare le coccole, magari reciproche (eventualità rara...).
> Quello che non va è il senso di inadeguatezza attribuito all'uomo reo di desiderare  sempre di fare sesso e incapace di contemplare anche altre attività considerate dal partner femminile piu consone a due persone innamorate, è il considerare il sesso un'attività egoistica (!) e non il modo migliore per stabilire un'intimita' reciproca, è  il non investire sul piacere e sulle molteplici possibilità a cui accedervi.
> Giunto a 50 anni sono giunto alla conclusione che a queste donne  1) il sesso col partner  non sia mai piaciuto veramente oppure 2) il sesso è stato gestito in maniera da controllare il partner.


...una cosa non esclude l'altra.....ma non sarei così drastico, nel senso che per me poi entrano in ballo anche altre questioni, detto in questo modo sembra molto pianificato e preferisco credere che molte componenti della natura umana portino a questo risultato....
Senza contare che poi molti uomini non vedono effettivamente altro oltre un buco da scopare, la religione imparata da bambini lascia qualche segno, il femminismo male interpretato ne lascia altri ancora...........


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Maggio 2018)

Io voglio le coccole, con o senza mano sul culo.
Ma sento la differenza tra un certo tipo di  abbraccio e l'altro.
Effusioni fine aver stesse, sono altrettanto belle


----------



## Lorella (25 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma anche a me piacerebbe allo stesso modo sentirmi desiderato.
> Comprensibile per lei, non diversamente dovrebbe esserlo per me.
> Nel mio caso è solo il *suo bisogno* - di coccole piuttosto che di sesso - che ha animato il rapporto di coppia ed è lo stesso, quando è finito, che lo ha spento.
> Invece dovrebbe essere la voglia reciproca a tenere in piedi tutto.
> ...


D'accordissimo.
La reciprocità del desiderio alimenta lo stesso e migliora i rapporti e l'intimità nella coppia. Bruttissimo avere la sensazione di stare ricevendo un favore, smonta tutto. Che poi le "coccole" non debbano sempre e necessariamente essere finalizzate ad una conclusione, ci sta. Però non si vive di sole coccole!


----------



## patroclo (25 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io voglio le coccole, con o senza mano sul culo.
> Ma sento la differenza tra un certo tipo di  abbraccio e l'altro.
> Effusioni fine aver stesse, sono altrettanto belle


le effussioni vanno benissimo, non è che un uomo ( almeno io) partendo con una carezza su un gomito s'immagina già una pecorina....
è la scissione totale delle cose che spesso trovo pretestuosa ( almeno nel mio matrimonio lo era), la negazione che un momento d'intimità come "coccole sul divano" potesse evolversi in una "coccola totale". 
Decidere a priori che stasera vuoi grattini sotto il mento per un'ora prima di andare a letto a dormire è fondamentalmente stupido...siamo insieme, ci vogliamo bene, siamo rilassati, siamo intimi.....quel che succede succede......


----------



## Cuore2018 (25 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Quindi non sarà solo il non fare sesso ma il non sentirsi cercati desiderati insomma la qualità del rapporto


Certo. Non si parla di sesso come soddisfazione puramente fisica. Se fosse solo quello, basterebbe masturbarsi.

Si parla di sesso come momento fondamentale in cui una coppia si ritrova, esprime il suo desiderio di stare insieme, di ritagliare uno spazio intimo ed esclusivo. Direi che è linfa vitale per un rapporto. Se manca questo, se uno dei due chiude questa porta, come si può sentire chi resta fuori?

Io credo che una simile situazione sia anche un valido presupposto per quel tipo di rancore che brucia sotto la cenere, quello che non si vede ma c'è e che diventa spesso il lasciapassare per il tradimento. Perché, io ne sono convinta, o sei un traditore seriale, o hai una personalità disturbata, oppure, se tradisci, sotto sotto devi ritenere il tuo compagno colpevole di qualcosa, affinché il tradimento sia percepito come un giusto risarcimento.

Nel caso del rifiuto sessuale, direi che la strada in questo senso è spianata.


----------



## Cuore2018 (25 Maggio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> l'ho sempre detto che i *ragazzi oggi* hanno una marcia in più, sagge parole:up:


Sarei io la ragazza? Wow


----------



## robson (25 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma ci possono anche stare le coccole, magari reciproche (eventualità rara...).
> Quello che non va è il senso di inadeguatezza attribuito all'uomo reo di desiderare  sempre di fare sesso e incapace di contemplare anche altre attività considerate dal partner femminile piu consone a due persone innamorate, è il considerare il sesso un'attività egoistica (!) e non il modo migliore per stabilire un'intimita' reciproca, è  il non investire sul piacere e sulle molteplici possibilità a cui accedervi.
> Giunto a 50 anni sono giunto alla conclusione che a queste donne  1) il sesso col partner  non sia mai piaciuto veramente oppure 2) il sesso è stato gestito in maniera da controllare il partner.


la vecchia saggezza di una volta!!! mio nonno diceva sempre:quando la femmina fà i cuccioli dà una pedata al maschio.  raggiunto lo scopo si butta via il mezzo:rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> le effussioni vanno benissimo, non è che un uomo ( almeno io) partendo con una carezza su un gomito s'immagina già una pecorina....
> è la scissione totale delle cose che spesso trovo pretestuosa ( almeno nel mio matrimonio lo era), la negazione che un momento d'intimità come "coccole sul divano" potesse evolversi in una "coccola totale".
> Decidere a priori che stasera vuoi grattini sotto il mento per un'ora prima di andare a letto a dormire è fondamentalmente stupido...siamo insieme, ci vogliamo bene, siamo rilassati, siamo intimi.....quel che succede succede......


come quelli che ti cercano solo per trombare mai una coccola


----------



## Cuore2018 (25 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....non ho mai capito perchè dalle coccole bisogna sempre lasciare fuori tette e culi.....è per questo che solo la parola "coccole" mi fa girare le palle.
> Ed è lo stesso meccanismo che succedeva nel mio matrimonio.....se ti abbraccio l'abbraccio è totale, non è necessariamente volerti scopare su due piedi se i bacini si sfiorano o i petti si schiacciano. Al di là che dimostrare il proprio desiderio dovrebbe essere un letto come complimento.......*fisime femminili* .....


Che io non capisco.
Per me le coccole col partner hanno molto di erotico. Anche quando non sono legate all'attività sessuale.

Non è che nel momento delle coccole ci si comporta come con un figlio o con il cane.

Tra due che stanno insieme l'eros di solito è una componente trasversale, che si ritrova in tanti momenti della quotidianità.
Quindi trovo normalissimo toccarsi o sfiorarsi in zone intime anche se non si sta facendo del sesso.


----------



## Darth's Frozen (25 Maggio 2018)

*..*

Son capitato qua x caso.. e leggendo il post nn posso esimermi dal dire la mia dato che ci son passato personalmente..

Allora.. é molto semplice.. basta vedere le cose x quello che sono.. nel totale realismo scevro da tutte le scemenze che leggo scritte da vari utenti poco consapevoli della realtà.. 

Mia madre esce.. va ad incontrare il suo amante.. le loro lingue si toccano.. la sua lingua tocca il suo pene.. il liquido seminale di quello stronzo va a contatto con la bocca di mia madre o la sua vagina.. lei torna a casa.. da un bacio a mia madre con quella bocca e scoperâ con lui con quella vagina.. vai a dirglielo prima di baciarlo o di farti scopare che ti sei fatta un altro uomo.. 

É questo che nn va bene.. costringere con la.menzogna una persona a fare delle cose racapriccianti..

Poi, voi vedetela come volete.. io rispondo al ragazzo del post cosa ho fatto io.. ho chiuso x sempre con quella puttana di mia madre.. perché ho visto mio padre piangere x lei dopo che ha saputo.. io le auguro di soffrire tutti i mali del mondo.. buonaserata a tutti


----------



## Mariben (25 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Che io non capisco.
> Per me le coccole col partner hanno molto di erotico. Anche quando non sono legate all'attività sessuale.
> 
> Non è che nel momento delle coccole ci si comporta come con un figlio o con il cane.
> ...


Assolutamente si
Le sfaccettature sono infinite e sono spesso slegate dall' attività sessuale, l'intimità e l'eros sono o dovrebbero essere facce della stessa medaglia come quando prima di addormentarsi, indipendentemente dal fatto che si sia fatto l' amore o si abbia l' intenzione ( o la forza a volte) di farllo ci accarezza  e si da la buona notte , scherzando e ridendo, alle varie parti anatomiche appellandole con nomignoli..


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma anche a me piacerebbe allo stesso modo sentirmi desiderato.
> Comprensibile per lei, non diversamente dovrebbe esserlo per me.
> Nel mio caso è solo il *suo bisogno* - di coccole piuttosto che di sesso - che ha animato il rapporto di coppia ed è lo stesso, quando è finito, che lo ha spento.
> Invece dovrebbe essere la voglia reciproca a tenere in piedi tutto.
> ...


Però se la rivendicazione di ciò che DOVREBBE essere non risolve i problemi di comunicazione, forse bisognerebbe cercare di vedere le cose da un altro lato.
A volte gli psicoterapeuti fanno interpretare gli altri membri della famiglia. Accade che questa assunzione di un altro punto di vista sia talmente sconvolgente da sconsigliare di provarci fuori dalla setting.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....non ho mai capito perchè dalle coccole bisogna sempre lasciare fuori tette e culi.....è per questo che solo la parola "coccole" mi fa girare le palle.
> Ed è lo stesso meccanismo che succedeva nel mio matrimonio.....se ti abbraccio l'abbraccio è totale, non è necessariamente volerti scopare su due piedi se i bacini si sfiorano o i petti si schiacciano. Al di là che dimostrare il proprio desiderio dovrebbe essere un letto come complimento........fisime femminili .....


Non sono femminili, sono di alcune donne. Guarda caso di quelle che poi scivolano in forme para-depressive.
A me viene il dubbio che i problemi ci fossero anche prima quando sembrava che andasse tutto bene.
Quindi credo che sia sbagliato interpretarlo come un atto contro.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> le effussioni vanno benissimo, non è che un uomo ( almeno io) partendo con una carezza su un gomito s'immagina già una pecorina....
> è la scissione totale delle cose che spesso trovo pretestuosa ( almeno nel mio matrimonio lo era), la negazione che un momento d'intimità come "coccole sul divano" potesse evolversi in una "coccola totale".
> Decidere a priori che stasera vuoi grattini sotto il mento per un'ora prima di andare a letto a dormire è fondamentalmente stupido...siamo insieme, ci vogliamo bene, siamo rilassati, siamo intimi.....quel che succede succede......


A proposito di donne...per me non concludere è innaturale.
Mica il partner è mio figlio.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2018)

*...*

Affrontare un qualsiasi problema di una qualsiasi natura, partendo dal "DOVREBBE" significa partire da un MODELLO

Io credo che il riferimento primo in una coppia DEBBANO essere i due IO

Partire dal "DOVREBBE" è secondo me un modo come un altro per dire (senza accorgersene) che più che il contenuto reale, si tende a guardare il contenitore

E per paradosso, nemmeno il "proprio" ma quello che sta scarabocchiato da qualche parte dentro di noi, chissà dove e chissà quando.

Secondo me


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A proposito di donne...per me non concludere è innaturale.
> Mica il partner è mio figlio.


La penso come te
Se non concludo vuol dire che non provo desiderio
A meno che non abbia bisogno  solo di un abbraccio perché è una giornata no o in qualche modo impossibilitata in quakche modo


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La penso come te
> Se non concludo vuol dire che non provo desiderio
> A meno che non abbia bisogno  solo di un abbraccio perché è una giornata no o in qualche modo impossibilitata in quakche modo


Diciamo che dopo un intervento chirurgico, va bene anche solo l’abbraccio. :carneval:


----------



## disincantata (25 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Ma anche no.
> Perché bisogna proiettare la propria esperienza e farne una regola assoluta?
> 
> Anni fa chiesi a un uomo con chi avesse fatto il sesso migliore della sua vita tra tutte le donne che aveva avuto.
> ...



Io lo confermo.  Con mio marito ancora dopo 40 anni insieme. Sara' per la confidenza,  il tempo, l'intesa e' totale.


----------



## disincantata (25 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> E' tutto giusto quello che dici, ma se tu vedi tua madre mano nella mano con il tuo principale concorrente in affari non ti viene il dubbio che un po stronza lo sia?



Piu' che altro sprovveduta,  per non offendere, perche' una donna sposata, se ha l'amante, deve fare di  tutto tranne che rischiare di farsi vedere con lui.  
Camminare mano nella mano assurdo.  Se non sei in mezzo ai campi lontano da tutti.


----------



## disincantata (25 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> una conoscente voleva fare sesso col fidanzato minimo 2 volte al giorno così era certa che non sarebbe andato a cercare.
> E invece lui....ne aveva altre due.
> Lo ha lasciato



Viagra????  Un limone.


----------



## Mariben (25 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che dopo un intervento chirurgico, va bene anche solo l’abbraccio. :carneval:


Non so voi... Ma non è che tutti i giorni sono, siamo, propensi e arrapati , gli abbracci le tenerezze sono spontanei un preludio a quel che avverrà o potrà avvenire in momenti migliori. Non è che se ti alzi tutti i giorni alle 5 e ti ritrovi a cena dopo aver adempiuto a mille impegni hai sempre voglia di darci dentro...


----------



## Mariben (25 Maggio 2018)

Darth's Frozen ha detto:


> Son capitato qua x caso.. e leggendo il post nn posso esimermi dal dire la mia dato che ci son passato personalmente..
> 
> a.. é molto semplice.. basta vedere le cose x quello che sono.. nel totale realismo scevro da tutte le scemenze che leggo scritte da vari utenti poco consapevoli della realtà..
> 
> ...


Osssignur


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ...una cosa non esclude l'altra.....ma non sarei così drastico, nel senso che per me poi entrano in ballo anche altre questioni, detto in questo modo sembra molto pianificato e preferisco credere che molte componenti della natura umana portino a questo risultato....
> Senza contare che poi molti uomini non vedono effettivamente altro oltre un buco da scopare, la religione imparata da bambini lascia qualche segno, il femminismo male interpretato ne lascia altri ancora...........


Sì.


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Che io non capisco.
> Per me le coccole col partner hanno molto di erotico. Anche quando non sono legate all'attività sessuale.
> 
> Non è che nel momento delle coccole ci si comporta come con un figlio o con il cane.
> ...


Anch'io.
È parte e componente essenziale dell'innamoramento il desiderio dell'altro, che è anche comunione di due persone, creazione di un'unione che è sia fisica che mentale ed è talmente forte e intensa da abbattere le barriere e i vincoli precedenti.
Avere dei confini, esercitare dei limiti è un modo per controllare questo abbandono ed evitare che sia totale, una maniera per non perdersi e mantenere un equilibrio costruito forse con fatica.
È un po' come un trapezista che non si lascia andare per paura che l'altro non lo afferri.
Paura, sfiducia, disistima, anche personale, lo mantengono lì, sospeso in aria, inutilmente a mezza strada, incapace di vivere il suo ruolo.


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non so voi... Ma non è che tutti i giorni sono, siamo, propensi e arrapati , gli abbracci le tenerezze sono spontanei un preludio a quel che avverrà o potrà avvenire in momenti migliori. Non è che se ti alzi tutti i giorni alle 5 e ti ritrovi a cena dopo aver adempiuto a mille impegni hai sempre voglia di darci dentro...


No, direi di no.
Ma quando questo accade per mesi o  si mette sotto accusa chi ha semplicemente voglia di unire il proprio corpo con quello della persona che ama è evidente che c'è un problema.
Io credo nel mio caso che mia moglie non sia da anni innamorata di me. L'attrazione sua era limitata dal suo bisogno ma non era più  totalmente rivolta verso me. Io in lei specchiavo il mio desiderio e il mio amore e accettavo quello che ricevevo poiché era lei che volevo e qualsiasi cosa da parte sua era per me oro. Ma non vedevo che invece lei manteneva le distanze e il sesso lo palesava. 
L'ho capito quando mi ha tradito ed è stato traumatico, perché con l'amante è riemersa la donna che era stata innamorata di me, l'ho ritrovata come un tempo ma tra le braccia di lui. 
Ed è crollato tutto.
Ero ancora innamorato. Ho sperato per anni di ritrovarla come l'avevo rivista ma ero consapevole che non sarebbe accaduto e che mi sarei dovuto accontentare di quel che era rimasto e che l'appagamento come uomo l'avrei avuto facendo il padre.
Mi sono staccato  e ho potuto vedere tutto questo quando anch'io sono riuscito a scoprirmi attratto da un'altra, anche se poi questa conoscenza non ha avuto in quel momento alcun esito.
Mi è servita comunque per riacquistare la mia individualità e riportarla al di fuori della coppia quando questa mi faceva stare male.
Inutile girarci intorno: se si è innamorati la passione unisce e alimenta il desiderio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Maggio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Viagra????  Un limone.


 limone?


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> limone?


Magari.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non so voi... Ma non è che tutti i giorni sono, siamo, propensi e arrapati , gli abbracci le tenerezze sono spontanei un preludio a quel che avverrà o potrà avvenire in momenti migliori. Non è che se ti alzi tutti i giorni alle 5 e ti ritrovi a cena dopo aver adempiuto a mille impegni hai sempre voglia di darci dentro...


Ovviamente 
Qui però secondo me si faceva un discorso diverso 
Se sto con l’uomo che amo o desidero non pongo il limite sulla finalità dellle coccole e dipende dalle coccole 
Un conto è stare abbracciati sul divano un conto è chiedere baci e carezze che in me comunque porterebbero ad accrescere il desiderio e arrivare ad altro
Trovo frustrante stoppare la situazione solo perché in partenza si è deciso così


----------



## Outdider (26 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No, direi di no.
> Ma quando questo accade per mesi o  si mette sotto accusa chi ha semplicemente voglia di unire il proprio corpo con quello della persona che ama è evidente che c'è un problema.
> *Io credo nel mio caso che mia moglie non sia da anni innamorata di me*. L'attrazione sua era limitata dal suo bisogno ma non era più  totalmente rivolta verso me. Io in lei specchiavo il mio desiderio e il mio amore e accettavo quello che ricevevo poiché era lei che volevo e qualsiasi cosa da parte sua era per me oro. Ma non vedevo che invece lei manteneva le distanze e il sesso lo palesava.
> L'ho capito quando mi ha tradito ed è stato traumatico, perché con l'amante è riemersa la donna che era stata innamorata di me, l'ho ritrovata come un tempo ma tra le braccia di lui.
> ...


Buongiorno, quindi se ne sei consapevole, perchè non cercare di rifarsi una vita...o avete accordi diversi in merito?


----------



## Mariben (26 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ovviamente
> Qui però secondo me si faceva un discorso diverso
> Se sto con l’uomo che amo o desidero non pongo il limite sulla finalità dellle coccole e dipende dalle coccole
> Un conto è stare abbracciati sul divano un conto è chiedere baci e carezze che in me comunque porterebbero ad accrescere il desiderio e arrivare ad altro
> Trovo frustrante stoppare la situazione solo perché in partenza si è deciso così


Certo sopratutto trovo assurdo decidere a priori se quel momento o quel tipo di effusioni avranno o no un seguito


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Buongiorno, quindi se ne sei consapevole, perchè non cercare di rifarsi una vita...o avete accordi diversi in merito?


Quando finisce l'amore - e l'amore prima o poi può finire come possono cambiare la vita, le persone, l'eta', le situazioni - rimane tutto il resto, tutto quello che l'innamoramento aveva costruito (casa, figli, progetti e ricordi condivisi, affetto, aiuto) a compensare ciò che si è perduto.
A volte può bastare, o essere comunque tanto, a volte no, come ha mostrato Jim  ed essere ulteriore fonte di frustrazione.
Noi a quel punto non ci siamo arrivati. Non ancora.
La consapevolezza in me però evidenzia una distanza e un desiderio di cambiamento che ha mutato totalmente il mio modo di vedere la situazione.
Fosse solo un'esigenza di sesso l'avrei già risolta.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La consapevolezza in me però evidenzia una distanza e un desiderio di cambiamento che ha mutato totalmente il mio modo di vedere la situazione.
> Fosse solo un'esigenza di sesso l'avrei già risolta.


Penso che dovresti renderla partecipe di questo tuo sentimento

Non a mo' di minaccia.. benintesi

Ma come spazio offerto in cui parlare apertamente

È non è esattamente un: "guarda che prima o poi scopo fuori"

Questi sarebbero solo ricattucci Delle scuole elementari, e la nostra età dovrebbe indirizzarci verso altre forme

Ma un "sento che mi sto allontanando..."

Ci hai pensato mai?


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Magari.


 a cosa serve? Non ho capito


----------



## Outdider (26 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quando finisce l'amore - e l'amore prima o poi può finire come possono cambiare la vita, le persone, l'eta', le situazioni - rimane tutto il resto, tutto quello che l'innamoramento aveva costruito (casa, figli, progetti e ricordi condivisi, affetto, aiuto) a compensare ciò che si è perduto.
> A volte può bastare, o essere comunque tanto, a volte no, come ha mostrato Jim  ed essere ulteriore fonte di frustrazione.
> Noi a quel punto non ci siamo arrivati. Non ancora.
> La consapevolezza in me però evidenzia una distanza e un desiderio di cambiamento che ha mutato totalmente il mio modo di vedere la situazione.
> Fosse solo un'esigenza di sesso l'avrei già risolta.


Mi pare che tua moglie ti abbia detto che per lei ciò che prova per te è cambiato. Rimanere attaccato a dei ricordi non ti fa sclerare...sapere che non fai più "sangue" e che con te si, ma solo per gentile concessione?


----------



## disincantata (26 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Mia madre quando stava entrando in menopausa era un fascio di nervi, spalancava le finestre anche se fuori c'erano 0 gradi e se provavi a dirle che avevi freddo ti sbraitava contro come un pitbull impazzito.
> 
> Mi riesce difficile associare alla menopausa la voglia di saltare addosso a un uomo se non per prenderlo a mazzate



NON e' uguale per tutte, e per fortuna.  Io non me ne sono quasi accorta, ho persino sperato di essere incinta, follia, mio marito meno di me.  Ho un'amica che da anni ne soffre. 

E il desiderio  e'  uguale a prima o meglio di prima.


----------



## danny (27 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Penso che dovresti renderla partecipe di questo tuo sentimento
> 
> Non a mo' di minaccia.. benintesi
> 
> ...


Già fatto.


----------



## ologramma (27 Maggio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> NON e' uguale per tutte, e per fortuna.  Io non me ne sono quasi accorta, ho persino sperato di essere incinta, follia, mio marito meno di me.  Ho un'amica che da anni ne soffre.
> 
> E il desiderio  e'  uguale a prima o meglio di prima.


beata te anzi molto contento per il tuo lui:up:


----------



## Skorpio (27 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Già fatto.


Con quali esiti?

Una cosa del tipo:

"La porta e in quella direzione" ... (?)


----------



## patroclo (27 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono femminili, sono di alcune donne. Guarda caso di quelle che poi scivolano in forme para-depressive.
> A me viene il dubbio che i problemi ci fossero anche prima quando sembrava che andasse tutto bene.
> Quindi credo che sia sbagliato interpretarlo come un atto contro.


......sono un banale e noioso etero e quindi ero sposato con una donna, sicuramente i problemi erano preesistenti.....
Ma non l'ho mai letto come un atto contro di me per mancanze o altro, pur avendo ipotizzato tradimenti, altri amori, ecc. ecc. ( l'assenza di risposte genera mostri), l'ho sempre sentito più come un suo essere diventato così....se doveva essere contro qualcuno semmai era un atto contro la coppia


----------



## disincantata (27 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> limone?



3 donne, una che per gelosia lo voleva 2/3 volte al giorno, veniva spremuto come i limoni!

Oppure aveva 20 max 30 anni.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Maggio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> 3 donne, una che per gelosia lo voleva 2/3 volte al giorno, veniva spremuto come i limoni!
> 
> Oppure aveva 20 max 30 anni.


 no ne aveva 50, e non si come facesse, ma riusciva a giostrarle molto bene. Lo ha scoperto spiando il cellulare.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Con quali esiti?
> 
> Una cosa del tipo:
> 
> "La porta e in quella direzione" ... (?)


Nella realtà non è cambiato nulla.


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Perché, io ne sono convinta, o sei un traditore seriale, o hai una personalità disturbata, oppure, se tradisci, sotto sotto devi ritenere il tuo compagno colpevole di qualcosa, affinché il tradimento sia percepito come un giusto risarcimento.
> 
> Nel caso del rifiuto sessuale, direi che la strada in questo senso è spianata.


Il mio psichiatra diceva che alla base del tradimento in molti casi c'è il rancore.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il mio psichiatra diceva che alla base del tradimento in molti casi c'è il rancore.


Sicuramente c'è il disamore per il partner.
Il rancore è una giustificazione per allontanarsi senza troppi sensi di colpa da una relazione ormai percepita come inadeguata, a volte ormai soffocante.
Ma il tradimento rappresenta il desiderio di un cambiamento personale, non è mai contro qualcuno, ma per chi lo commette.
Non può nascere dal rancore, che rappresenta il passato, perché è volto al futuro anche senza la necessità di cancellare il presente come un nuovo amore saprebbe invece fare.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Maggio 2018)

Dipende. Spesso il rancore c'è eccome. Il disarmare arriva poi. Magari fai chiarezza dentro e fuori. Ma la fase del rancore io la ho passata eccome.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dipende. Spesso il rancore c'è eccome. Il disarmare arriva poi. Magari fai chiarezza dentro e fuori. Ma la fase del rancore io la ho passata eccome.


Anch'io ce l'ho. Non per il tradimento, ma perché non vedo coronate le mie aspettative nella coppia.
Ma il rancore è solo il primo step.
Poi c'è allontanamento, che genera la predisposizione al cambiamento.


----------



## disincantata (28 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no ne aveva 50, e non si come facesse, ma riusciva a giostrarle molto bene. Lo ha scoperto spiando il cellulare.



Viagra o Levitra con il tradimento ho scoperto le marche.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Maggio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Viagra o Levitra con il tradimento ho scoperto le marche.


E fino alle corna vivevi sugli alberi?


----------



## Skorpio (28 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Nella realtà non è cambiato nulla.


Ok, ma lei come ha accolto questo tuo sentirti in coppia?

La sua accoglienza al tuo parlare, al di là della realtà che ne è seguita, come è stata?


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E fino alle corna vivevi sugli alberi?


il fatto che mio marito ne abbia fatto uso per un certo periodo mi deve far sorgere il dubbio o meglio darmi la certezza?


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ok, ma lei come ha accolto questo tuo sentirti in coppia?
> 
> La sua accoglienza al tuo parlare, al di là della realtà che ne è seguita, come è stata?


Realistica. 
E' così. Non potrebbe essere diversamente.


----------



## oriente70 (28 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il fatto che mio marito ne abbia fatto uso per un certo periodo mi deve far sorgere il dubbio o meglio darmi la certezza?


Bè dipende ... Se non continua a prenderle ... Significa che o non ha più necessità.. o che gli stava partendo la pompa .. comunque hanno Delle controindicazioni.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il mio psichiatra diceva che alla base del tradimento in molti casi c'è il rancore.


Ma il rancore viene costruito sulla base di aspettative deluse. Si possono avere anche aspettative insensate.


----------



## Moni (28 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Realistica.
> E' così. Non potrebbe essere diversamente.


Quindi spetta a te o così o così 

 secondo me reggerai sino  a quando qualcuna non destera'  in te un' qualcosa di così forte da farti  sorridere anche le orecchie 

Senza questo non credo potresti metter  in discussione cioè che hai che nonostante questa mancanza  è comunque tanto  figli famiglia amicizie tranquillita 

Io non potrei resistere e  romperei le palle me ne andrei  ma molte ci riescono senza apparenti troppe fatiche ( poi se si sonda ...ma Vabbe)


----------



## Moni (28 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il rancore viene costruito sulla base di aspettative deluse. Si possono avere anche aspettative insensate.


Be si tratta di adulti un minimo maturi e seri non di ragazzini con aspettative folli 
Io ad es ero carica di aspettative ma tutte davvero banalissime in un normale rapporto di coppia solo che lo facevo presente male perche' esasperata 
E per finire tradimenti reciproci


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Be si tratta di adulti un minimo maturi e seri non di ragazzini con aspettative folli
> Io ad es ero carica di aspettative ma tutte davvero banalissime in un normale rapporto di coppia solo che lo facevo presente male perche' esasperata
> E per finire tradimenti reciproci


Se vengono deluse le aspettative non erano né banali, né esplicite e non erano state esplicitate neanche quelle dell’altro.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Quindi spetta a te o così o così
> 
> secondo me reggerai sino  a quando qualcuna non destera'  in te un' qualcosa di così forte da farti  sorridere anche le orecchie
> 
> ...


Sì, credo sia esattamente come dici tu.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Be si tratta di adulti un minimo maturi e seri non di ragazzini con aspettative folli
> Io ad es ero carica di aspettative ma tutte davvero banalissime in un normale rapporto di coppia solo che lo facevo presente male perche' esasperata
> E per finire tradimenti reciproci





Brunetta ha detto:


> Se vengono deluse le aspettative non erano né banali, né esplicite e non erano state esplicitate neanche quelle dell’altro.


Le aspettative sono sempre tarate al massimo.
Fino a 12 anni.
Poi quando ci si comincia a relazionare con gli altri emergono i propri limiti e...
a volte ci si accontenta.
E' dall'accontentarsi che nascono talvolta le frustrazioni. 
Pian piano, se quell'accontentarsi ha impedito di innamorarsi pienamente, qualcuno si allontana.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Senza questo non credo potresti metter  in discussione cioè che hai che nonostante questa mancanza  è comunque tanto  figli famiglia amicizie tranquillita


A 50 anni... un'idea di quello che vuoi avere e quello che invece rischi di trovare ce l'hai.
Quando hai quel "già tanto" sai che manca qualcosa, ma anche che rinunciare a quello che hai per tentare di riavere tutto quello che desideri è un rischio enorme, non sempre coronato dal successo.
Ci sono in giro tante donne 40/50enni di coppie più o meno in crisi che però non hanno alcuna intenzione di mollare la famiglia e al limite si propongono da amanti.
E' quello che cercherei da single?
Decisamente no.
Poi ci sono le divorziate, le quali spesso non hanno quella gran voglia di risposarsi.
Vorrei una relazione ognuno a casa propria?
No.
Poi ci sono le più giovani, che è dura pensare vogliano farsi una vita con uno della mia età.
Ci sono tante donne in giro, se sei sposato. 
Meno se diventi single.
Vivere da solo non è un'ipotesi che mi alletta: già sperimentata da giovane, mi sembrerebbe di ritornare indietro.
Eppure mi piacerebbe nuovamente rivivere una storia d'amore, in cui ci si ama vicendevolmente.
Dubito potrei avere alla mia età la fortuna di trovare una donna con cui poterlo fare.
Sarebbe una botta di culo. Per entrambi.
Allora si valorizza il resto, quello che c'è.


----------



## ologramma (28 Maggio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Viagra o Levitra con il tradimento ho scoperto le marche.


mai usato per ora ma tanto a che mi serve
comunque giù funziona tutto parola di boy scout :up: 
ho amici coetanei che ne fanno uso, dipende dalle patologie che uno ha nell'avanzare dell'età , le mie sono di genere motorio come le giunture a cui manca un po di olio:sonar: li è solo il sangue che viene interessato :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> A 50 anni... un'idea di quello che vuoi avere e quello che invece rischi di trovare ce l'hai.
> Quando hai quel "già tanto" sai che manca qualcosa, ma anche che rinunciare a quello che hai per tentare di riavere tutto quello che desideri è un rischio enorme, non sempre coronato dal successo.
> Ci sono in giro tante donne 40/50enni di coppie più o meno in crisi che però non hanno alcuna intenzione di mollare la famiglia e al limite si propongono da amanti.
> E' quello che cercherei da single?
> ...


A me continua a perplime che la tua scelta sia sibordinata al trovare un’altra persona


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A me continua a perplime che la tua scelta sia sibordinata al trovare un’altra persona


 no invece , il timore di ritrovarsi solo lo giustifica abbondantemente.
Comunque sia oggi ha una persona con cui parlare, condividere il quotidiano e anche affetto.
Guarda che ritrovarsi soli non è facile.


----------



## HP72 (28 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> A 50 anni... un'idea di quello che vuoi avere e quello che invece rischi di trovare ce l'hai.
> Quando hai quel "già tanto" sai che manca qualcosa, ma anche che rinunciare a quello che hai per tentare di riavere tutto quello che desideri è un rischio enorme, non sempre coronato dal successo.
> Ci sono in giro tante donne 40/50enni di coppie più o meno in crisi che però non hanno alcuna intenzione di mollare la famiglia e al limite si propongono da amanti.
> E' quello che cercherei da single?
> ...


Cio' che scrivi mi ricorda in parte la mia situazione ...
Riflettendoci su però io ho iniziato a pormi delle domande diverse, non tanto "quale donna potrei incontrare in futuro", domanda che non aveva risposta certa nemmeno quando avevamo 20 anni, ma piuttosto "come sto io nella situazione in cui mi trovo"? Ha senso il mio stare in questa relazione? Continuare a provare il disagio che provo?
Io credo che prima dovremmo rispondere a questa domanda e io sto cercando di capire se la mia situazione potrà evolvere in meglio (cosa che mooolto lentamente sembra accadere) prima di pensare a quale vita mi farò in un futuro da single e con chi.
Se non stiamo più bene nella situazione in cui ci troviamo allora dovremmo pensare al cambiamento, nulla di drastico o drammatico ma continuare a stare male o semplicemente a non stare bene perchè ... chissà cosa potrà succederci, è decisamente triste e mi genera ansia 
Tu mi sembri una persona intelligente, non credo avresti problemi ad affrontare una nuova vita, certo la cosa può spaventare ma dovremmo imparare a costruirci gli strumenti per poter affrontare anche questa eventualità anche se poi a quegli strumenti non ricorreremo mai
Io stesso so che non è facile e magari sarò il primo a starmene dove sono  ma non voglio rinunciare solo perchè non so cosa o chi mi riserva il futuro ...


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no invece , il timore di ritrovarsi solo lo giustifica abbondantemente.
> Comunque sia oggi ha una persona con cui parlare, condividere il quotidiano e anche affetto.
> Guarda che ritrovarsi soli non è facile.


Credo sia la ragione per cui tutti restano al loro posto.
A un certo punto della vita, quando l'amore, anche di uno solo, se ne è andato, è il progetto e tutto quello che racchiude a tenere unite le persone.


----------



## ologramma (28 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no invece , il timore di ritrovarsi solo lo giustifica abbondantemente.
> *Comunque sia oggi ha una persona con cui parlare, condividere il quotidiano e anche affetto.*
> Guarda che ritrovarsi soli non è facile.


lo capisco per me che ho la mia età (sbagliato) ma non chi è nel mezzo della  vita , ho sempre preso posizione per coloro che hanno tradito dietro problemi di mancanza di sesso


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2018)

*Calma*

Mi raccomando, pensateci con calma e soppesate bene, con calma arriverete a 70 anni.


----------



## ologramma (28 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi raccomando, pensateci con calma e soppesate bene, con calma arriverete a 70 anni.


io ci sono già , per cui credo che non intendessi   io


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Maggio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> lo capisco per me che ho la mia età (sbagliato) ma non chi è nel mezzo della  vita , ho sempre preso posizione per coloro che hanno tradito dietro problemi di mancanza di sesso


 e ma far saltare tutto è poi avere comunque rimpianti? Non è semplice fare certe scelte. La ricerca è quella della passione perduta, ma potrebbe essere anche idealizzata per mancanza d8 emozioni.
Se hai un rapporto tutto sommato tranquillo non ti senti di rischiare oltre


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi raccomando, pensateci con calma e soppesate bene, con calma arriverete a 70 anni.


Mo padre a 70 anni ci è arrivato con una cinquantenne.
il suo metodo, in effetti, è meno fallimentare di quello tradizionale.
Appena vedeva che la coppia andava in crisi, normalmente aveva già pronta un'altra donna almeno con cui uscire.
Vivendo da solo poteva farlo senza nascondere troppo.
Mai vissuto senza una donna, anzi spesso nella sua vita ne ha avute più d'una allo stesso tempo tra cui scegliere e mai andato con donne sposate o amanti. Solo fidanzate ufficiali.
Mai sofferto pene d'amore, mai idealizzato nessuna.
Se non avesse fatto così, ora sarebbe un 75enne single.
Di donne a cui non è piaciuto e lo hanno contestato ne ha avute, ma alla fine in un certo qual modo ha vinto lui.
Ovvero, ha fatto la vita che ha voluto.


----------



## disincantata (28 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E fino alle corna vivevi sugli alberi?



Piu'  che sugli alberi, sotto l'albero, il mio albero in riva al mare, non mi era mai capitato di vedere le confezioni di pillole blu,  trovata in tasca a mio marito, prima in 40 anni non mi era mai venuta l'idea di guardarci, e il mese dopo Levitra, evidentemente o costava meno oppure,  come credo, gliele regalava un orchestrale  che lavora con le farmacie.


----------



## ologramma (28 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e ma far saltare tutto è poi avere comunque rimpianti? Non è semplice fare certe scelte. La ricerca è quella della passione perduta, ma potrebbe essere anche idealizzata per mancanza d8 emozioni.
> Se hai un rapporto tutto sommato tranquillo non ti senti di rischiare oltre


 mi ripeto per la mia età far saltare tutto non lo vedo probabile per tante ragioni , la prima è l'età e poi di seguito tutte le altre che non sono poca cosa.
La passione negata o mal funzionante può , quando capita una occasione , sfociare in un tradimento che può portare alla separazione ?
POi come dici vuoi rimanere nella coppia e accetti la pace dei sensi anche con una età relativamente giovane tutti  siamo padroini di comportarci come meglio crediamo


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e ma far saltare tutto è poi avere comunque rimpianti? Non è semplice fare certe scelte. La ricerca è quella della passione perduta, ma potrebbe essere anche idealizzata per mancanza d8 emozioni.
> Se hai un rapporto tutto sommato tranquillo non ti senti di rischiare oltre


Infatti.
Il problema è quando sogni la passione, ma ti trovi in una situazione tutto sommato piacevole per altre ragioni.
La passione, da sposati, puoi viverla comunque con un amante.
Quindi... a che pro lasciarsi?
Quando la situazione è questa non si lascia nessuno.
Si tradisce.


----------



## ologramma (28 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Il problema è quando sogni la passione, ma ti trovi in una situazione tutto sommato piacevole per altre ragioni.
> La passione, da sposati, puoi viverla comunque con un amante.
> Quindi... a che pro lasciarsi?
> ...


e che dicevo io:up:


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Il problema è quando sogni la passione, ma ti trovi in una situazione tutto sommato piacevole per altre ragioni.
> La passione, da sposati, puoi viverla comunque con un amante.
> Quindi... a che pro lasciarsi?
> ...


appunto!
E anche li finisce il brivido. È una cosa molto momentanea.
Ora, quella passione che si prova con l'amante scema perché manca la quotidianità per cui è difficile mantenere vivo l'aspetto travolgente o termina proprio perché si esaurisce l'interesse?


----------



## patroclo (28 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> A 50 anni... un'idea di quello che vuoi avere e quello che invece rischi di trovare ce l'hai.
> Quando hai quel "già tanto" sai che manca qualcosa, ma anche che rinunciare a quello che hai per tentare di riavere tutto quello che desideri è un rischio enorme, non sempre coronato dal successo.
> Ci sono in giro tante donne 40/50enni di coppie più o meno in crisi che però non hanno alcuna intenzione di mollare la famiglia e al limite si propongono da amanti.
> E' quello che cercherei da single?
> ...


....NO! ....è andare avanti in un modo diverso. Abbiamo un età e una vita complicata che, almeno in questo momento storico con figli non indipendenti, non ci permetteranno più di vivere una storia d'amore, intendo in termini di tempo e disponibilità, come quelle che forse immagini. Arrenditi all'evoluzione e goditi la consapevolezza di un rapporto diverso...ma non per questo meno completo



Nocciola ha detto:


> A me continua a perplime che la tua scelta sia sibordinata al trovare un’altra persona


quoto! ...con ardore!!!


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> appunto!
> E anche li finisce il brivido. È una cosa molto momentanea.
> Ora, quella passione che si prova con l'amante scema perché manca la quotidianità per cui è difficile mantenere vivo l'aspetto travolgente o termina proprio perché si esaurisce l'interesse?


Perché la passione senza amore è destinata a morire presto.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi raccomando, pensateci con calma e soppesate bene, con calma arriverete a 70 anni.





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e ma far saltare tutto è poi avere comunque rimpianti? Non è semplice fare certe scelte. La ricerca è quella della passione perduta, ma potrebbe essere anche idealizzata per mancanza d8 emozioni.
> Se hai un rapporto tutto sommato tranquillo non ti senti di rischiare oltre





danny ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Il problema è quando sogni la passione, ma ti trovi in una situazione tutto sommato piacevole per altre ragioni.
> La passione, da sposati, puoi viverla comunque con un amante.
> Quindi... a che pro lasciarsi?
> ...


Allora accettate la realtà della scelta fatta e vivetela con gioia per quello che è, visto che è per questa che restate.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....NO! ....*è andare avanti in un modo diverso*. Abbiamo un età e una vita complicata che, almeno in questo momento storico con figli non indipendenti, non ci permetteranno più di vivere una storia d'amore, intendo in termini di tempo e disponibilità, come quelle che forse immagini. Arrenditi all'evoluzione e goditi la consapevolezza di un rapporto diverso...ma non per questo meno completo


E' un modo che non mi piace. Che non è il mio, che non mi attira in alcuna maniera. Non adesso.
Non è una crescita, non è un'evoluzione per me, è un dichiarare fallimento di un progetto che era il mio per qualcosa, lo stare solo,  che non mi corrisponde.
Ti deve piacere, devi sentirlo come un progresso andare a vivere da solo oppure devi trovare insostenibile stare con qualcuno.
Se non lo avverti come tale, è un'ipotesi senza senso. Valida per alcuni, non per tutti.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora accettate la realtà della scelta fatta e vivetela con gioia per quello che è, visto che è per questa che restate.


Ogni persona vive con gioia quel che ha ma aspira a crescere.
La frustrazione per tutti avviene quando non cresci o perdi qualcosa di quel che hai.
Non si possono introdurre sacrifici senza compensi.
Vale per qualsiasi organizzazione umana.


----------



## Moni (28 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> A 50 anni... un'idea di quello che vuoi avere e quello che invece rischi di trovare ce l'hai.
> Quando hai quel "già tanto" sai che manca qualcosa, ma anche che rinunciare a quello che hai per tentare di riavere tutto quello che desideri è un rischio enorme, non sempre coronato dal successo.
> Ci sono in giro tante donne 40/50enni di coppie più o meno in crisi che però non hanno alcuna intenzione di mollare la famiglia e al limite si propongono da amanti.
> E' quello che cercherei da single?
> ...


Ho poco tempo ma volevo subito risponderti

Tu hai troppa paura di state solo danny
Molto del bello che hai non lo perderesti 
Capisco di più i discorso economico al limite 
Ma intanto si va avanti con gli anni danny

Ma il legare il tutto ad un eventuale altra persona non va bene e secondo me questa cosa tua moglie la sa e non è interessante un uomo che non saprebbe stare  solo e soptutto da idea di averti X le palle 

Poi ti spiego meglio ho giornata di cacchen


----------



## oriente70 (28 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ho poco tempo ma volevo subito risponderti
> 
> Tu hai troppa paura di state solo danny
> Molto del bello che hai non lo perderesti
> ...


Della serie mejo soli


----------



## patroclo (28 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' un modo che non mi piace. Che non è il mio, che non mi attira in alcuna maniera. Non adesso.
> Non è una crescita, non è un'evoluzione per me, *è un dichiarare fallimento di un progetto *che era il mio per qualcosa, lo stare solo,  che non mi corrisponde.
> Ti deve piacere, devi sentirlo come un progresso andare a vivere da solo oppure devi trovare insostenibile stare con qualcuno.
> Se non lo avverti come tale, è un'ipotesi senza senso. Valida per alcuni, non per tutti.


Ma, almeno da come ne parli, il tuo progetto iniziale è già bello che chiuso.......non dico fallito perchè avete avuto anni bellissimi, una bella figlia e altre cose che vi hanno fatto vivere bene......secondo me dovresti accettare che quel progetto iniziale è terminato, continuare a seguire i "sottoprogetti" e rivederne di nuovi.....altrimenti siamo sempre qui, e appunto gli anni passano......


----------



## Moni (28 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Della serie mejo soli


Della serie meglio soli che infelicemente accompagnati

Se poi a danny basta ( a me pare di no) che prosegua così ma gli anni passano 

Non vorrei che poi ancora fosse lei a sentirne la mancanza e lo tradisse nuovamente per esempio
Con questo sei adulto e maturo per decidere te ci mancherebbe .
Poi ognuno ha il proprio carattere io starei sola piuttosto che con certi elementi ma altre se li tengono per dire 
Per me da fuori sono vite infelici per loro
.. In parte si dà cosa confidano tra amiche e in parte no sono altalenanti nei loro giudizi e lo capisco 
 meglio quello che il dover ricominciare e rischiare di stare soli
guardate  che la Maggior parte delle persone non sa stare sola e teme la modifica 
C'è una resistenza naturale al cambiamento davvero !!
Non che sia una condizione meravigliosa modificare un  progetto  ma certi lo patiscono al punto da stare lì e non solo in famiglia vale per il lavoro non soddisfacente e mille altri aspetti secondari ai primi due ..


----------



## oriente70 (28 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Della serie meglio soli che infelicemente accompagnati
> 
> Se poi a danny basta ( a me pare di no) che prosegua così ma gli anni passano
> 
> ...


Rispetto Dany.. ma non capisco perché la persona con cui vive la chiami ancora moglie.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Ma, almeno da come ne parli, il tuo progetto iniziale è già bello che chiuso.......non dico fallito perchè avete avuto anni bellissimi, una bella figlia e altre cose che vi hanno fatto vivere bene......secondo me dovresti accettare che quel progetto iniziale è terminato, continuare a seguire i "sottoprogetti" e rivederne di nuovi.....altrimenti siamo sempre qui, e appunto gli anni passano......


Ma il progetto per me è la famiglia, la comunità ad essa legata, anche il benessere che ne deriva, perché  no?
L'amore mi manca e tanto. Ma solo quello.
E forse è una condizione comune, nel senso che coinvolge tante persone.


----------



## patroclo (28 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma il progetto per me è la famiglia, la comunità ad essa legata, anche il benessere che ne deriva, perché  no?
> L'amore mi manca e tanto. Ma solo quello.


"grazie al cazzo" si può dire?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no invece , il timore di ritrovarsi solo lo giustifica abbondantemente.
> Comunque sia oggi ha una persona con cui parlare, condividere il quotidiano e anche affetto.
> Guarda che ritrovarsi soli non è facile.


Non lo metto in dubbio
Io faticherei a lasciare per un’altra persona. Se decido di stare dove sto perché ho delle motivazioni importanti l’arrivo di un’altra persona non può diventare quelle motivazioni non più importanti perché vorrebbe dire che mi raccontavo delle palle


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> "grazie al cazzo" si può dire?


Quante famiglie conosci in cui ci sono ancora coppie innamorate oltre una certa età?
Non apparentemente, che se guardi noi siamo la coppia modello per tutti, sempre insieme, sempre mano nella mano, sempre a darci bacini.
E certo che mi manca.
Mia moglie mi piace ancora.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non lo metto in dubbio
> Io faticherei a lasciare per un’altra persona. Se decido di stare dove sto perché ho delle motivazioni importanti l’arrivo di un’altra persona non può diventare quelle motivazioni non più importanti perché vorrebbe dire che mi raccontavo delle palle


Probabilmente non è arrivata.
Né per te né per me.
Io potrei dire quello che affermi solo a ragion veduta.
Conosco chi lo ha fatto, quindi credo sia possibile.
Al momento io non conosco nessuna per cui lascerei...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma il progetto per me è la famiglia, la comunità ad essa legata, anche il benessere che ne deriva, perché  no?
> L'amore mi manca e tanto. Ma solo quello.
> E forse è una condizione comune, nel senso che coinvolge tante persone.


Solo? Minchia si può dire?


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Solo? Minchia si può dire?


Beh, non è poco.
Ma anche il resto non lo è.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Probabilmente non è arrivata.
> Né per te né per me.
> Io potrei dire quello che affermi solo a ragion veduta.
> Conosco chi lo ha fatto, quindi credo sia possibile.
> Al momento io non conosco nessuna per cui lascerei...


Io sono sicura che non lascerei per un altro. Ripeto non sto con mio marito perché non trovo di meglio. Sono altre le motivazioni. Quelle motivazioni non cadrebbero neanche se arrivasse Brad Pitt
E se arrivasse prenderei le distanze e rifletterei parecchio. 
La paura di stare da sola proprio non ce l’ho. Ne ho altre di paure e di motivazioni e queste non le cancella un’altra persona
Se per te la famiglia e tua figlia sono la motivazione mi vuoi dire che l’arrivo di un’altra donna renderebbe meno importante il passare il tempo con tua figlia?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> "grazie al cazzo" si può dire?


Non ti avevo letto


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io sono sicura che non lascerei per un altro. Ripeto non sto con mio marito perché non trovo di meglio. Sono altre le motivazioni. Quelle motivazioni non cadrebbero neanche se arrivasse Brad Pitt
> E se arrivasse prenderei le distanze e rifletterei parecchio.
> La paura di stare da sola proprio non ce l’ho. Ne ho altre di paure e di motivazioni e queste non le cancella un’altra persona
> Se per te la famiglia e tua figlia sono la motivazione mi vuoi dire che l’arrivo di un’altra donna renderebbe meno importante il passare il tempo con tua figlia?


No, infatti non è arrivata e credo non arriverà mai una donna così.
Anche chi conosco bene non mi convince abbastanza.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No, infatti non è arrivata e credo non arriverà mai una donna così.
> Anche chi conosco bene non mi convince abbastanza.


Però ti piacerebbe arrivasse


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuramente c'è il disamore per il partner.
> Il rancore è una giustificazione per allontanarsi senza troppi sensi di colpa da una relazione ormai percepita come inadeguata, a volte ormai soffocante.
> Ma il tradimento rappresenta il desiderio di un cambiamento personale, non è mai contro qualcuno, ma per chi lo commette.
> Non può nascere dal rancore, che rappresenta il passato, perché è volto al futuro anche senza la necessità di cancellare il presente come un nuovo amore saprebbe invece fare.


Il rancore non mi veniva spiegato come giustificazione (dallo psichiatra, non da lei).
Il rancore era la 'molla'.


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il rancore viene costruito sulla base di aspettative deluse. Si possono avere anche aspettative insensate.


Certo.
In entrambi i casi la molla è quella, diceva.


----------



## patroclo (28 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quante famiglie conosci in cui ci sono ancora coppie innamorate oltre una certa età?
> Non apparentemente, che se guardi noi siamo la coppia modello per tutti, sempre insieme, sempre mano nella mano, sempre a darci bacini.
> E certo che mi manca.
> Mia moglie mi piace ancora.


Fino a che non ho datto fuori di matto per l'ipocrisia della situazione anche la mia ex in publico faceva la "carina"..... e comunque contento te.....però a questo punto proporrei un referendum sul forum con oggetto: "pietra sopra sull'argomento la moglie di danny" ( in senso lato...ovviamente)



Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ti avevo letto


...i bei tempi sono passati.....



danny ha detto:


> No, infatti non è arrivata e credo non arriverà mai una donna così.
> Anche chi conosco bene non mi convince abbastanza.


....ci sono due alternative: o smetti di cercarla e senza capire come/quando/dove/perchè te la troverai tra le braccia oppure fai un "casting" e provi tutte quelle che ti capitano a tiro


----------



## Skorpio (28 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No, infatti non è arrivata e credo non arriverà mai una donna così.
> Anche chi conosco bene non mi convince abbastanza.


Devi andargli incontro però

Aperto...

Eventualmente

Sembra il discorso dell'attesa del principe azzurro al femminile

Io l'ho sentito tante volte al femminile

Qualche volta ho pure fatto il principe azzurro, col cavallo bianco

Mi sono rotto le ossa, e il mio cavallo è morto..


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il fatto che mio marito ne abbia fatto uso per un certo periodo mi deve far sorgere il dubbio o meglio darmi la certezza?


 il mio commercialista dice che il chimico lo si prende in due casi: quando ti devi per forza scopare la moglie che sennò sospetta e quando hai per le mani una nuova e devi fare bella figura


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Maggio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Piu'  che sugli alberi, sotto l'albero, il mio albero in riva al mare, non mi era mai capitato di vedere le confezioni di pillole blu,  trovata in tasca a mio marito, prima in 40 anni non mi era mai venuta l'idea di guardarci, e il mese dopo Levitra, evidentemente o costava meno oppure,  come credo, gliele regalava un orchestrale  che lavora con le farmacie.


E non ne conoscevi l'esistenza?


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> A 50 anni... un'idea di quello che vuoi avere e quello che invece rischi di trovare ce l'hai.
> Quando hai quel "già tanto" sai che manca qualcosa, ma anche che rinunciare a quello che hai per tentare di riavere tutto quello che desideri è un rischio enorme, non sempre coronato dal successo.


Consapevolezza dei propri limiti e di quel che si è costruito.



danny ha detto:


> Ci sono in giro tante donne 40/50enni di coppie più o meno in crisi che però non hanno alcuna intenzione di mollare la famiglia e al limite si propongono da amanti.


Tante, si.



danny ha detto:


> Poi ci sono le più giovani, che è dura pensare vogliano farsi una vita con uno della mia età.


A meno di non essere un gran figo, di successo e pieno di grano...




danny ha detto:


> Ci sono tante donne in giro, se sei sposato.


Cioè ?



danny ha detto:


> Meno se diventi single.


Qui non concordo.
La maggior parte dei miei amici/coetanei single vanno molto più forte adesso di quindici anni fa.
Meno concorrenza in giro.


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Credo sia la ragione per cui tutti restano al loro posto.
> A un certo punto della vita, quando l'amore, anche di uno solo, se ne è andato, è il progetto e tutto quello che racchiude a tenere unite le persone.


TUTTI no, Danny.
Parecchi/e vanno via, altrochè !


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Maggio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> lo capisco per me che ho la mia età (sbagliato) ma non chi è nel mezzo della  vita , ho sempre preso posizione per coloro che hanno tradito dietro problemi di mancanza di sesso


Cioè ?


----------



## Skorpio (28 Maggio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Qui non concordo.
> La maggior parte dei miei amici/coetanei single vanno molto più forte adesso di quindici anni fa.
> Meno concorrenza in giro.


Concordo

Un mio amico playboy mi diceva

"Conta avere tempo"

SEMPRE

Anche alle 3 del mattino. 

Se hai tempo hai il potere


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Concordo
> 
> Un mio amico playboy mi diceva
> 
> ...


Tra single, separate/divorziate e sposate in libera uscita hanno un range di scelta infinito e possibilità di ospitare.
E ad una certa età anche una consapevolezza, una stabilità ed un savoir faire che quindici anni prima si sognavano.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Devi andargli incontro però
> 
> Aperto...
> 
> ...


Quoto 
Cosa che non fa evitando ogni situazione che potrebbe trasformarsi, o magari no, in altro
Scarta a prescindere


----------



## Cuore2018 (28 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Assolutamente si
> Le sfaccettature sono infinite e sono spesso slegate dall' attività sessuale, l'intimità e l'eros sono o dovrebbero essere facce della stessa medaglia come quando prima di addormentarsi, indipendentemente dal fatto che si sia fatto l' amore o si abbia l' intenzione ( o la forza a volte) di farllo ci accarezza  e si da la buona notte , scherzando e ridendo, alle varie parti anatomiche appellandole con nomignoli..


:up:


----------



## Cuore2018 (28 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Anch'io.
> È parte e componente essenziale dell'innamoramento il desiderio dell'altro, che è anche comunione di due persone, creazione di un'unione che è sia fisica che mentale ed è talmente forte e intensa da abbattere le barriere e i vincoli precedenti.
> Avere dei confini, esercitare dei limiti è un modo per controllare questo abbandono ed evitare che sia totale, una maniera per non perdersi e mantenere un equilibrio costruito forse con fatica.
> È un po' come un trapezista che non si lascia andare per paura che l'altro non lo afferri.
> Paura, sfiducia, disistima, anche personale, lo mantengono lì, sospeso in aria, inutilmente a mezza strada, incapace di vivere il suo ruolo.


Probabilmente è così.


----------



## Cuore2018 (28 Maggio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> NON e' uguale per tutte, e per fortuna.  Io non me ne sono quasi accorta, ho persino sperato di essere incinta, follia, mio marito meno di me.  Ho un'amica che da anni ne soffre.
> 
> E il desiderio  e'  uguale a prima o meglio di prima.


Mi dai una speranza.


----------



## disincantata (28 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Mi dai una speranza.



Tranquilla.  Mai andata neppure dal medico.


----------



## Cuore2018 (28 Maggio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il mio psichiatra diceva che alla base del tradimento in molti casi c'è il rancore.


Io ne sono convinta. A meno che, ripeto, non si tratti di infedeltà cronica, per darti il permesso di tradire ci vuole come minimo la consapevolezza che l'altro, il tradito, ti abbia portato fino al limite, che in fondo un po' se lo meriti, che alla fine ci possa stare.

In me questa cosa era evidente, perché prima di tradire sono stata tradita.
Ma mi sono chiesta molte volte come abbia potuto fare cose che a me, fedele per natura, prima sarebbero sembrate impossibili, prima tra tutte mentire con una freddezza a me sconosciuta.

È il rancore, credo, che in molti casi ti anestetizza, che ti fa seppellire tutto con un bel 'chi se ne frega'.
Per mio marito, traditore, c'era un problema di dipendenza dal sesso. Ma lui stesso ha ammesso di essersi lasciato libero di tradirmi, passando dalla fantasia ai fatti, quando si è sentito incompreso da me, messo da parte per via dei figli, non desiderato più come prima (nonostante avessimo una normale vita sessuale).

Insomma, in tanti casi il rancore c'entra molto. Per questo dico che il tradimento, più che la malattia, è un grosso e sgradevole sintomo.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Fino a che non ho datto fuori di matto per l'ipocrisia della situazione anche la mia ex in publico faceva la "carina"..... e comunque contento te.....però a questo punto proporrei un referendum sul forum con oggetto: "pietra sopra sull'argomento la moglie di danny" ( in senso lato...ovviamente)
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ma non è ipocrisia, Ermik.
Non è una facciata da mostrare in pubblico per celare i guasti del privato.
È proprio la normale modalità quotidiana. 
Che ci sia qualcuno o si sia soli non cambia nulla.
Non è la stessa situazione tua, probabilmente.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2018)

...  oppure fai un "casting" e provi tutte quelle che ti capitano a tiro[/QUOTE]

Ma anche no... ))


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però ti piacerebbe arrivasse


E a chi dispiacerebbe?


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il rancore non mi veniva spiegato come giustificazione (dallo psichiatra, non da lei).
> Il rancore era la 'molla'.


Per tradire?
E come si concilia la necessaria vicinanza e l'attrazione per un'altra persona?
Non basta il rancore verso una persona per desiderare un'altra.
Ci sono almeno due passaggi necessari intermedi e successivi: l'allontanamento e l'apertura verso gli altri.
La coppia è una società chiusa, deve essere aperta da parte di uno dei due elementi  per interagire con qualcun altro e trovare la modalità per tradire.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Tra single, separate/divorziate e sposate in libera uscita hanno un range di scelta infinito e possibilità di ospitare.
> E ad una certa età anche una consapevolezza, una stabilità ed un savoir faire che quindici anni prima si sognavano.


Intendo dire per relazioni finalizzate alla convivenza, a fare coppia fissa, a quel che vuoi... Ma che corrisponda a un mio modello di coppia...
Tutto il resto è evidente che è ampiamente disponibile. Senza far niente le occasioni mi sarebbero anche capitate.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Per tradire?
> E come si concilia la necessaria vicinanza e l'attrazione per un'altra persona?
> Non basta il rancore verso una persona per desiderare un'altra.
> Ci sono almeno due passaggi necessari intermedi e successivi: l'allontanamento e l'apertura verso gli altri.
> La coppia è una società chiusa, deve essere aperta da parte di uno dei due elementi  per interagire con qualcun altro e trovare la modalità per tradire.


Infatti, dopo un tradimento subito prima c’e il rancore, poi l’allontanamento. Per una persona fedele di natura è una violenza verso se stessa rispondere ad un tradimento con un altro tradimento fatto subito dopo la scoperta. Non è possibile. A me è risultato impossibile. Ma poi con il passare del tempo arriva l’allontanamento ed in questa fase il tradito non si sente più abbandonato, ma libero. Libero di seguire i suoi sentimenti che possono portare verso una relazione extra.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Fino a che non ho datto fuori di matto per l'ipocrisia della situazione anche la mia ex in publico faceva la "carina"..... e comunque contento te.....però a questo punto proporrei un referendum sul forum con oggetto: "pietra sopra sull'argomento la moglie di danny" ( in senso lato...ovviamente)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E a chi dispiacerebbe?


A me non interessa per esempio
È una cosa a cui non penso


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Maggio 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Infatti, dopo un tradimento subito prima c’e il rancore, poi l’allontanamento. Per una persona fedele di natura è una violenza verso se stessa rispondere ad un tradimento con un altro tradimento fatto subito dopo la scoperta. Non è possibile. A me è risultato impossibile. Ma poi con il passare del tempo arriva l’allontanamento ed in questa fase il tradito non si sente più abbandonato, ma libero. Libero di seguire i suoi sentimenti che possono portare verso una relazione extra.


Che ragionamento del cazzo per arrivare a dire che ho ragione nel tradire. Chiava e fatti chiavare e amen. Non ti preoccupare nessuna ti chiamerà “signora”


----------



## Cuore2018 (28 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Credo sia la ragione per cui tutti restano al loro posto.
> A un certo punto della vita, quando l'amore, anche di uno solo, se ne è andato, è il progetto e tutto quello che racchiude a tenere unite le persone.


Più che il progetto, direi la zona di comfort. Il matrimonio è comunque routine, affetto, abitudini consolidate, casa, sostegno reciproco.

Non è che un'altra persona ti potrà mai dare la sicurezza di non restare solo. Ma certe emozioni sono una grande spinta.

Lo sono nel momento in cui non hai il coraggio, da solo, di abbandonare il tuo porto sicuro pur sapendo che dovresti andartene.

Ma per alcuni non è sufficiente neanche prendersi una sbandata per qualcun altro. Si resta comunque inchiodati a una situazione di stallo che non ci soddisfa e non ci realizza.

Io ringrazio il cielo di aver avuto quella spinta. Forse alla lunga mi sarei separata lo stesso perché, per come sono fatta io, vivere una vita finta, che evidentemente non mi faceva stare bene con me stessa, mi avrebbe schiacciato.

Ma non a tutti pesa l'incongruenza tra ció che si desidera realmente e ció che si ha. Molti si adattano più o meno facilmente.

Ti dirò, forse costa meno fatica adattarsi e restare nel proprio porto sicuro. Se penso alla rivoluzione e agli sconvolgimenti che porta rifarsi una vita provo una sensazione di grande fatica, soprattutto se in questa vita ci finisce un'altra persona. Diciamo che è una felicità che ha un prezzo, a volte salato. Comprensibile che certi scelgano di non pagarlo.


----------



## Cuore2018 (28 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> oppure fai un "casting" e provi tutte quelle che ti capitano a tiro


In questo senso il tradimento può essere terapeutico. Se io non fossi stata in una fase così folle (del tipo 'la do un po' a chi capita') non avrei mai conosciuto l'uomo che amo.

La mia psicologa mi diceva che non dovevo aver paura di sperimentare: visto che ero una persona confusa, ma comunque assennata, che non avrebbe mai fatto colpi di testa, il tradimento poteva essere un modo, forse contorto, per percorrere altre strade.

Certo poi bisogna essere furbi e riconoscere le occasioni quando capitano. Essere disposti a credere che in mezzo al fango si possa trovare qualcosa di bello e pulito.


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Maggio 2018)

Ma  [MENTION=7511]Figlio[/MENTION] di Mamma cattivella che fine ha fatto?


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Infatti, dopo un tradimento subito prima c’e il rancore, poi l’allontanamento. Per una persona fedele di natura è una violenza verso se stessa rispondere ad un tradimento con un altro tradimento fatto subito dopo la scoperta. Non è possibile. A me è risultato impossibile. Ma poi con il passare del tempo arriva l’allontanamento ed in questa fase il tradito non si sente più abbandonato, ma libero. Libero di seguire i suoi sentimenti che possono portare verso una relazione extra.


Quoto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non lo metto in dubbio
> Io faticherei a lasciare per un’altra persona. Se decido di stare dove sto perché ho delle motivazioni importanti l’arrivo di un’altra persona non può diventare quelle motivazioni non più importanti perché vorrebbe dire che mi raccontavo delle palle


 anche se incontri qualcuno che ti fa perdere le staffe, non è facile lasciare. Vale anche per Danny. Se stai per una serie di condizioni, comunque hai una tua zona confort non lo fai. Non ci riesci.


----------



## patroclo (29 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non è ipocrisia, Ermik.
> Non è una facciata da mostrare in pubblico per celare i guasti del privato.
> È proprio la normale modalità quotidiana.
> Che ci sia qualcuno o si sia soli non cambia nulla.
> Non è la stessa situazione tua, probabilmente.


....diversa situazione e sinceramente non so neanche quanto fosse volontaria questa ipocresia, forse un meccanismo di autodifesa oppure pensare che essendo in pubblico poteva sfiorarmi senza che pensassi che le sarei saltata addosso.....vabbe....domande che ormai lasciano il tempo che trovano, quando ho smesso di cercare le risposte sono rinato....



danny ha detto:


> Per tradire?
> E come si concilia la necessaria vicinanza e l'attrazione per un'altra persona?
> Non basta il rancore verso una persona per desiderare un'altra.
> Ci sono almeno due passaggi necessari intermedi e successivi: l'allontanamento e l'apertura verso gli altri.
> La coppia è una società chiusa, deve essere aperta da parte di uno dei due elementi  per interagire con qualcun altro e trovare la modalità per tradire.


Per la mia esperienza posso dire di aver provato rabbia....ma quella è stata una molla per dire "chi cazzo me lo fa fare di vivere arrabbiato!" e quindi decidere di lasciarmi andare in senso totale, all'epoca mi sembrava l'unica soluzione per far convivere la famiglia con un minimo di mia serenità mentale.
In comune per me abbiamo che entrambe le nostre rispettive hanno deciso (più o meno inconsciamente) qual'era la modalità del vivere di coppia che a "loro" andava bene, con tutto il rispetto dei problemi che può aver avuto la mia lei e anche la tua ad un certo punto un vaffanculo ci sta anche.....


----------



## patroclo (29 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> In questo senso il tradimento può essere terapeutico. Se io non fossi stata in una fase così folle (del tipo 'la do un po' a chi capita') non avrei mai conosciuto l'uomo che amo.
> 
> La mia psicologa mi diceva che non dovevo aver paura di sperimentare: visto che ero una persona confusa, ma comunque assennata, che non avrebbe mai fatto colpi di testa, il tradimento poteva essere un modo, forse contorto, per percorrere altre strade.
> 
> Certo poi bisogna essere furbi e riconoscere le occasioni quando capitano. Essere disposti a credere che in mezzo al fango si possa trovare qualcosa di bello e pulito.



....conoscendo Danny personalmente consideravo questa parte della mia proposta un po' provocatoria.... con questo non credo che gli farebbe male....
Ho sempre pensato che il vuoto che ti lascia la sperimentazione continua (in senso numerico) è di molto superiore all'esaltazione che ti può dare....


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....conoscendo Danny personalmente consideravo questa parte della mia proposta un po' provocatoria.... con questo non credo che gli farebbe male....
> *Ho sempre pensato che il vuoto che ti lascia la sperimentazione continua (in senso numerico) è di molto superiore all'esaltazione che ti può dare*....


Ne sono convinto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....conoscendo Danny personalmente consideravo questa parte della mia proposta un po' provocatoria.... con questo non credo che gli farebbe male....
> Ho sempre pensato che il vuoto che ti lascia la sperimentazione continua (in senso numerico) è di molto superiore all'esaltazione che ti può dare....


dovresti dirlo anche a @_paolo_78mi


----------



## patroclo (29 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dovresti dirlo anche a @_paolo_78mi


Il nostro paolino è un mito! .....sia mai che s'innamori e diventi monogamo, sai che noia il forum


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Il nostro paolino è un mito! .....sia mai che s'innamori e diventi monogamo, sai che noia il forum


Oddio ! Meglio la noia della nausea


----------



## patroclo (29 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Oddio ! Meglio la noia della nausea


....ma dai....è solo un cucciolo bisognoso d'affetto.......


----------



## Mariben (29 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Fino a che non ho datto fuori di matto per l'ipocrisia della situazione anche la mia ex in publico faceva la "carina"..... e comunque contento te.....però a questo punto proporrei un referendum sul forum con oggetto: "pietra sopra sull'argomento la moglie di danny" ( in senso lato...ovviamente)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dopo un anno secco di astinenza, mi ero stancata di essere sempre io a prendere l iniziativa e di essere sistematicamente rifiutata, andiamo a fare un giro in moto e dormiamo in tenda... Al mattino apro gli occhi e mio marito di fronte a me mi mostra la sua magnificenza mattutina con un ammiccante " vieni qui dai ".
Non so spiegarmi meglio ma mi sono sentita  offesa , mi è presa la nausea... Per dire ... Forse per un uomo è diverso ma che cazzo di approccio è? Quando l intimità e' interrotta
Non puoi riprendere come se nulla fosse da gentil concessione...
Per me almeno..


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....ma dai....è solo un cucciolo bisognoso d'affetto.......


La nausea sta per diventare vomito


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Dopo un anno secco di astinenza, mi ero stancata di essere sempre io a prendere l iniziativa e di essere sistematicamente rifiutata, andiamo a fare un giro in moto e dormiamo in tenda... Al mattino apro gli occhi e mio marito di fronte a me mi mostra la sua magnificenza mattutina con un ammiccante " vieni qui dai ".
> Non so spiegarmi meglio ma mi sono sentita  offesa , mi è presa la nausea... Per dire ... Forse per un uomo è diverso ma che cazzo di approccio è? Quando l intimità e' interrotta
> Non puoi riprendere come se nulla fosse da gentil concessione...
> Per me almeno..



Credo per tutti. Per me senz'altro.


----------



## Moni (29 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Dopo un anno secco di astinenza, mi ero stancata di essere sempre io a prendere l iniziativa e di essere sistematicamente rifiutata, andiamo a fare un giro in moto e dormiamo in tenda... Al mattino apro gli occhi e mio marito di fronte a me mi mostra la sua magnificenza mattutina con un ammiccante " vieni qui dai ".
> Non so spiegarmi meglio ma mi sono sentita  offesa , mi è presa la nausea... Per dire ... Forse per un uomo è diverso ma che cazzo di approccio è? Quando l intimità e' interrotta
> Non puoi riprendere come se nulla fosse da gentil concessione...
> Per me almeno..


A me successe una cosa simile stesso  approccio e medesima nausea 
Credo siano uomini che non ci sanno fare e tendono a rimuovere e cercare di fare come se andasse tutto bene 
A me cascano le palle e la voglia


----------



## Moni (29 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ne sono convinto.


Anche io lo penso ne sono convita
Vero anche che se non provi resti sempre al palo
Una via di mezzo toh


----------



## oriente70 (29 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> A me successe una cosa simile stesso  approccio e medesima nausea
> Credo siano uomini che non ci sanno fare e tendono a rimuovere e cercare di fare come se andasse tutto bene
> A me cascano le palle e la voglia


Moni ti cascano le palle ??[emoji53]


----------



## Moni (29 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Più che il progetto, direi la zona di comfort. Il matrimonio è comunque routine, affetto, abitudini consolidate, casa, sostegno reciproco.
> 
> Non è che un'altra persona ti potrà mai dare la sicurezza di non restare solo. Ma certe emozioni sono una grande spinta.
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto

Anche vero che piu passa il tempo piu' le cose cambiano in meglio e indietro non torneresti più


----------



## Mariben (29 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Più che il progetto, direi la zona di comfort. Il matrimonio è comunque routine, affetto, abitudini consolidate, casa, sostegno reciproco.
> Il mio compagno la sera di Natale mi ha " confessato " di aver vissuto una strana esperienza
> 
> Non è che un'altra persona ti potrà mai dare la sicurezza di non restare solo. Ma certe emozioni sono una grande spinta.
> ...


Il mio compagno la sera di Natale mi ha confessato di aver vissuto una strana esperienza mentre eravamo a tavola si è sentito come trasportare  è guardare la scena dall'alto come uno spettatore si è visto felice sereno ma lui in quel momento era con la sua famiglia e ha avuto come paura che quello che stava vivendo non fosse vero gli sembrava di essere tornato indietro nella famosa zona comfort che però rappresentava ormai una gabbia Sì a volte è faticoso ricominciare Ma è un prezzo da pagare Se vuoi ricominciare a vivere


----------



## Cuore2018 (29 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....conoscendo Danny personalmente consideravo questa parte della mia proposta un po' provocatoria.... con questo non credo che gli farebbe male....
> Ho sempre pensato che il vuoto che ti lascia la sperimentazione continua (in senso numerico) è di molto superiore all'esaltazione che ti può dare....


Per me si è trattato di un breve periodo. Sufficiente però per farmi capire definitivamente ciò che voglio e ció che non voglio. Non comprendo le persone che passano la vita a sperimentare. Ma ognuno vive a modo suo, è giusto così.


----------



## Cuore2018 (29 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Quoto tutto
> 
> Anche vero che piu passa il tempo piu' le cose cambiano in meglio e indietro non torneresti più


Assolutamente sì!


----------



## Cuore2018 (29 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Dopo un anno secco di astinenza, mi ero stancata di essere sempre io a prendere l iniziativa e di essere sistematicamente rifiutata, andiamo a fare un giro in moto e dormiamo in tenda... Al mattino apro gli occhi e mio marito di fronte a me mi mostra la sua magnificenza mattutina con un ammiccante " vieni qui dai ".
> Non so spiegarmi meglio ma mi sono sentita  offesa , mi è presa la nausea... Per dire ... Forse per un uomo è diverso ma che cazzo di approccio è? Quando l intimità e' interrotta
> Non puoi riprendere come se nulla fosse da gentil concessione...
> Per me almeno..


Questa è la dimostrazione che l'intimità è fatta di tante cose. Complicità, risate, carezze, sguardi, piccole attenzioni, sorprese. Il sesso avulso da tutto questo non è molto diverso dal sesso pornografico. Che è esattamente il contrario dell'eros.


----------



## Lorella (29 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Questa è la dimostrazione che l'intimità è fatta di tante cose. Complicità, risate, carezze, sguardi, piccole attenzioni, sorprese. Il sesso avulso da tutto questo non è molto diverso dal sesso pornografico. Che è esattamente il contrario dell'eros.


Giustissimo. Credo che per noi donne sia così. Forse il maschio lo vive in modo più "animalesco". Dritto al sodo senza troppe smancerie.


----------



## Mariben (29 Maggio 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Giustissimo. Credo che per noi donne sia così. Forse il maschio lo vive in modo più "animalesco". Dritto al sodo senza troppe smancerie.



Non credo sia una questione di genere..... Un uomo mi risponda .... ; se dopo mesi, anni che ti defili ogni volta che mi avvicino, non mi baci, accarezzi  e nemmeno mi sfiori per sbaglio mi apri le gambe mostrandomi la patonza e io corro entusiasta ? Mah....


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Per tradire?
> E come si concilia la necessaria vicinanza e l'attrazione per un'altra persona?
> Non basta il rancore verso una persona per desiderare un'altra.
> Ci sono almeno due passaggi necessari intermedi e successivi: l'allontanamento e l'apertura verso gli altri.
> La coppia è una società chiusa, deve essere aperta da parte di uno dei due elementi  per interagire con qualcun altro e trovare la modalità per tradire.


Certo, non basta ma in molti casi - a livello inconscio - ne è il motore.


----------



## Cuore2018 (29 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non credo sia una questione di genere..... Un uomo mi risponda .... ; se dopo mesi, anni che ti defili ogni volta che mi avvicino, non mi baci, accarezzi  e nemmeno mi sfiori per sbaglio mi apri le gambe mostrandomi la patonza e io corro entusiasta ? Mah....


Concordo. Magari il sesso meccanico si fa lo stesso. Soprattutto dopo anni insieme scattano anche meccanismi familiari che agevolano il tutto. Ma l'intimità è altro e francamente non credo proprio che per un uomo l'intimità con la propria donna sia meno importante.


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Fino a che non ho datto fuori di matto per l'ipocrisia della situazione anche la mia ex in publico faceva la "carina"


Cioè ?
In pubblico cercava di mostrarvi come coppia affiatata e serena quando invece le cose andavano malissimo ?


----------



## Cuore2018 (29 Maggio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Certo, non basta ma in molti casi - a livello inconscio - ne è il motore.


Per me il rancore è ciò che fa scattare il semaforo verde. Ciò che ti permette di superare ogni scrupolo.


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Per me il rancore è ciò che fa scattare il semaforo verde. Ciò che ti permette di superare ogni scrupolo.


:up::up::up:


----------



## robson (30 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Questa è la dimostrazione che l'intimità è fatta di tante cose. Complicità, risate, carezze, sguardi, piccole attenzioni, sorprese. Il sesso avulso da tutto questo non è molto diverso dal sesso pornografico. Che è esattamente il contrario dell'eros.


quanto la fate lunga x non ammettere che non siete + innamorate di uno!!!!! ho visto fare giravolte doppio carpiate   x giustificare  certo stare insieme a bastardi ...e ma sai io ero innamorata"":fischio:


----------



## Mariben (30 Maggio 2018)

robson ha detto:


> quanto la fate lunga x non ammettere che non siete + innamorate di uno!!!!! ho visto fare giravolte doppio carpiate   x giustificare  certo stare insieme a bastardi ...e ma sai io ero innamorata"":fischio:



Complimenti! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non credo sia una questione di genere..... Un uomo mi risponda .... ; se dopo mesi, anni che ti defili ogni volta che mi avvicino, non mi baci, accarezzi  e nemmeno mi sfiori per sbaglio mi apri le gambe mostrandomi la patonza e io corro entusiasta ? Mah....


Dopo anni ci si ritrova già lontani e probabilmente disamorati.
Tutti e due.


----------



## patroclo (30 Maggio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Cioè ?
> In pubblico cercava di mostrarvi come coppia affiatata e serena quando invece le cose andavano malissimo ?


si, in sostanza. Poi non credo fosse pianificato freddamente, almeno solo uno volta l'ha dimostrato chiaramente, molte volte era come se dicesse " voglio starti vicino ma se lo faccio in privato magari pensi che voglia qualcosa di più"..... uno dei risultati è che abbiamo stupito molti con la separazione.


----------



## Mariben (30 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dopo anni ci si ritrova già lontani e probabilmente disamorati.
> Tutti e due.


Non credo sia solo una questione di essere disamorati ma proprio di intimità interrotta che forse si poteva recuperare con un po' di tatto


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non credo sia solo una questione di essere disamorati ma proprio di intimità interrotta che forse si poteva recuperare con un po' di tatto


E dopo quell'episodio...?


----------



## Moni (30 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non credo sia solo una questione di essere disamorati ma proprio di intimità interrotta che forse si poteva recuperare con un po' di tatto


Io glielo dissi 
Ma C'era anche una sorta di imbarazzo a ricominciare ad essere intimi 
Quando una storia è finita è finita ragazzi tutto il resto sono scelte basate su altri presupposti io ne sono certa che senza figli anche tutti i discorsi economici affettivi salterebbero per aria  
Tante coppie vedo a figli  cresciuti andare a gambe alla aria esempre di più sono le donne a chiudere
Resistono le coppie dove L intimita per quanto ridotta esiste ancora e sono coppie che hanno passato crisi probelmi lutti ma tra di loro che ancora quel qualcosa in più che li lega

Io con il mio ex marito sono esattamente  come prima amici affetto ci sentiamo ogni giorno per i figli esattamente come prima 
Infatti non Mi manca nulla perché ho ancora tutto ciò Che avevo prima ,siamo anche usciti un paio di volte soli per un aperitivo per parlare di scelte scolastiche problemi adolescenziali ecc
Amici non coppia 
era così prima solo che vivevano insieme e io ero frustrata ..


----------



## Cuore2018 (30 Maggio 2018)

robson ha detto:


> quanto la fate lunga x non ammettere che non siete + innamorate di uno!!!!! ho visto fare giravolte doppio carpiate   x giustificare  certo stare insieme a bastardi ...e ma sai io ero innamorata"":fischio:


Mi sa che non hai capito una mazza sai.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non credo sia solo una questione di essere disamorati ma proprio di intimità interrotta che forse si poteva recuperare con un po' di tatto


Vedi, dopo anni che quell'intimità non c'è più, è impensabile che qualcosa non sia cambiato per entrambi nella coppia.
Un rifiuto o un disinteresse generano allontanamento, spesso dettato dal rancore o dal fatto di sentirsi incompresi o dalla frustrazione, e questo stato attenua i sentimenti che dispongono verso l'altro.
Una persona non può rifiutare l'altra per anni e pensare di trovarla ugualmente disponibile e innamorata come prima.


----------



## Moni (30 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Mi sa che non hai capito una mazza sai.


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> si, in sostanza. Poi non credo fosse pianificato freddamente, almeno solo uno volta l'ha dimostrato chiaramente, molte volte era come se dicesse " voglio starti vicino ma se lo faccio in privato magari pensi che voglia qualcosa di più"..... uno dei risultati è che abbiamo stupito molti con la separazione.


Lei ti ha tradito, vero ?


----------



## patroclo (30 Maggio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lei ti ha tradito, vero ?


....e chi lo sa?......
era una delle nmila ipotesi per tentare di capire. Il suo problema di base e un'altro, non escludo che un suo tradimento abbia accentuato il problema e i suoi comportamenti.
Inizialmente mi sono sentito profondamente tradito dai suoi comportamenti ( a posteriori avrei preferito un sano paio di corna), ho anche tentato di capire di aiutare....ma poi basta, alla fine l'ho messa sul piano della sopravvivenza.....


----------



## Mariben (30 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E dopo quell'episodio...?


È stato l iniziò della fine , lo spartiacque ;anche se il distacco emotivo era già in atto e riguardava altre mancanze ben più gravi
Mi sono allontanata sempre più grazie anche alla consapevolezza che da troppo tempo tiravo il carro da sola.


----------



## Mariben (30 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Vedi, dopo anni che quell'intimità non c'è più, è impensabile che qualcosa non sia cambiato per entrambi nella coppia.
> Un rifiuto o un disinteresse generano allontanamento, spesso dettato dal rancore o dal fatto di sentirsi incompresi o dalla frustrazione, e questo stato attenua i sentimenti che dispongono verso l'altro.
> Una persona non può rifiutare l'altra per anni e pensare di trovarla ugualmente disponibile e innamorata come prima.


Non a caso la sera mi ha chiesto scusa...
Credo si sia reso conto di aver dato il colpo di grazia alla nostra relazione


----------



## Figlio (31 Maggio 2018)

X tutti quelli che dicevano che io non sapevo nulla di ciò che accadeva tra mio padre e mia madre. 

Avevate ragione. 
Mia madre molto probabilmente, anzi, quasi sicuramente è in depressione. Lo era già 15 anni fa dopo un aborto spontaneo. Rimase in terapia per 4 anni. Mia madre avrebbe voluto riprovarci ma mio padre non volle perchè anche lui ne fu segnato.


----------



## oriente70 (31 Maggio 2018)

Ora come stanno i tuoi genitori??


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> X tutti quelli che dicevano che io non sapevo nulla di ciò che accadeva tra mio padre e mia madre.
> 
> Avevate ragione.
> Mia madre molto probabilmente, anzi, quasi sicuramente è in depressione. Lo era già 15 anni fa dopo un aborto spontaneo. Rimase in terapia per 4 anni. Mia madre avrebbe voluto riprovarci ma mio padre non volle perchè anche lui ne fu segnato.


Mantenere le distanze è sempre un bene proprio per questi fatta da cui giustamente un figlio viene escluso.


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> X tutti quelli che dicevano che io non sapevo nulla di ciò che accadeva tra mio padre e mia madre.
> 
> Avevate ragione.
> Mia madre molto probabilmente, anzi, quasi sicuramente è in depressione. Lo era già 15 anni fa dopo un aborto spontaneo. Rimase in terapia per 4 anni. Mia madre avrebbe voluto riprovarci ma mio padre non volle perchè anche lui ne fu segnato.


Ti hanno protetto. 
Questo dovrebbero fare i genitori. 
Proteggere la loro intimità per donare ai figli uno spazio libero e intenzionalmente dedicato in cui trovare cura. 

Sei stato fortunato. Molto.


----------



## Figlio (31 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mantenere le distanze è sempre un bene proprio per questi fatta da cui giustamente un figlio viene escluso.


Non sono del tutto d'accordo con te, ma all'epoca ero piccolo e non avrei capito.


----------



## Figlio (31 Maggio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ti hanno protetto.
> Questo dovrebbero fare i genitori.
> Proteggere la loro intimità per donare ai figli uno spazio libero e intenzionalmente dedicato in cui trovare cura.
> 
> Sei stato fortunato. Molto.


E' tutto giusto quello che dici, ma allora perchè sono così incazzato e deluso?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> Non sono del tutto d'accordo con te, ma all'epoca ero piccolo e non avrei capito.


Appunto. Allora non avresti capito. Dopo comunque non sarebbe stata una cosa facile di cui parlare.


----------



## Figlio (31 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ora come stanno i tuoi genitori??


Non lo so, non riesco a decifrare i loro stati d'animo. Mio padre fa la roccia ma so che sta soffrendo come un cane.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> E' tutto giusto quello che dici, ma allora perchè sono così incazzato e deluso?


Proprio per tutte le complesse ragioni per le quali, anche se magari senza chiara consapevolezza, non ti hanno parlato.
Sono cose che suscitano una molteplicità di sentimenti contrastanti.
Reagisci con la rabbia con cui reagisce ogni bambino di fronte a quello che non capisce. 
Gli eventi degli ultimi tempi hanno fatto riemergere altri sentimenti contrastanti.
Tu credi di capirti e di avere ragionato, ma non è così.
Il padre e la madre anche per un figlio novantenne sono gli stessi dei tre anni.


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2018)

Figlio ha detto:


> E' tutto giusto quello che dici, ma allora perchè sono così incazzato e deluso?


Forse è un po' come quando si scopre che babbo natale non esiste. 

In fondo era bello, no? 
Pensare a quel tipo (o chi per lui) che si girava il mondo in una notte e indovinava perfettamente i desideri. 

E scoprire, magari spiando da dietro la porta, che no, non era quello, ma erano semplicemente i nostri genitori (piccoli umani e non esseri fatati e potenti), fa sentire presi per il culo, come se ogni fantasia e sogno fossero stati falsi, frutto di un inganno. 

Passata la delusione, la sensazione di fregatura, arriva però anche la percezione del fatto che quel sognato, regalato, è stato reale e prezioso. E più che altro vero. 
E che quella notte era magica mica per babbo natale che si calava dal camino. 
Ma per l'attesa di quel momento speciale. Per tutto quello che ci si costruiva intorno. 
E si impara che il momento era tanto più speciale quanto noi riuscivamo a renderlo tale. 
Costruendo un mondo magico con le nostre fantasie e vivificandolo (realizzandolo) con la nostra presenza. 

Per certi versi si perde l'innocenza. 
Le fantasie ritornano ad essere fantasie, tornano nei loro territori. E se ne sente la mancanza. Un vuoto dove prima c'era pieno.  
Ma al contempo ci si scopre creatori di infinite fantasie che trasformano l'ambiente in cui si è immersi. 
Pieni che riempiono i vuoti. 
Potenzialmente creatori di mondi.

Poi si impara che babbo natale siamo noi 

Ci vuole tempo e pazienza. 
E aver cura di sè.

Un passo per volta.


----------

